# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Elenchi clienti fornitori 2008

## Secondo5697

Salve, 
recentemente ci sono arrivate richieste da parte di alcuni ns/ fornitori riguardanti il D.L. 248/06 in materia di presentazione telematica dell'elenco clienti e fornitori. 
Qualcuno ci sa dare delicidazioni al riguardo? 
Quando entrerà in vigore? 
Come dobbiamo muoverci con i nostri clienti e fornitori? 
Grazie  :Smile:

----------


## Roberto3142

*a) Soggetti da includere nellelenco*:  
nellelenco devono essere indicati: 
 *i clienti* nei cui confronti sono state emesse fatture nellanno cui si riferisce la comunicazione. Non va compilato lelenco per le cessioni di beni e servizi certificate mediante scontrini o ricevute fiscali. Vanno ricompresi tutti i clienti nei cui confronti sono state emesse fatture, quindi sia clienti titolari di partita IVA che consumatori finali. [/B]In fase di prima applicazione del nuovo adempimento, il comma 9 dellarticolo 37 in esame prevede che, per il solo periodo dimposta 2006, è obbligatorio elencare tra i clienti i soli titolari di partita IVA (con esclusione, quindi, dei consumatori finali);[/B]
 *i fornitori*, titolari di partita IVA, da cui sono stati effettuati acquisti rilevanti ai fini dellapplicazione dellimposta sul valore aggiunto. Non rilevano gli acquisti di beni e servizi esclusi dal campo di applicazione dellIVA.  *b) Contenuto:*  
negli elenchi, con riferimento a ciascun soggetto (cliente o fornitore), devono essere fornite le seguenti indicazioni:
 codice fiscale;
 importo complessivo delle operazioni effettuate, al netto delle relative note di variazione di cui allarticolo 26 del D.P.R. n. 633/72;
 imponibile;
 imposta;
 importo operazioni non imponibili;
 importo operazioni esenti. *ATTENZIONE*: Lobbligo di indicazione del codice fiscale, sia per i clienti che per i fornitori, costituisce una assoluta novità: nella normativa previgente, negli elenchi clienti e fornitori era infatti prevista lindicazione del numero di partita IVA. Il codice fiscale, peraltro, non è indicato fra gli elementi che devono essere, obbligatoriamente, riportati sulle fatture ai sensi dellarticolo 21 del D.P.R. n. 633/72: tale disposizione prevede tra gli elementi obbligatori della fattura lindicazione del numero della partita IVA esclusivamente con riferimento allemittente.*Sicuramente, lobbligo di indicare il codice fiscale comporterà notevoli difficoltà organizzative soprattutto per il primo anno di applicazione (anno 2006). E opportuno, per le fatture che saranno sin da ora emesse o ricevute, fornire o richiedere anche il numero di codice fiscale.* 
Nell' ambiente si vocifera che la Confederazione proporrà, alle competenti Direzioni dellAgenzia delle entrate, che per il primo anno di applicazione del nuovo adempimento, nei citati elenchi possa essere indicato alternativamente il codice fiscale ovvero la partita IVA.   *c) Modalità e termine di presentazione*:  
la disposizione in commento prevede che lelenco clienti e fornitori deve essere presentato entro sessanta giorni dal termine previsto per la presentazione della comunicazione annuale dati IVA. Quindi, poiché questultima va presentata entro il mese di febbraio di ciascun anno, lelenco clienti e fornitori dovrà essere presentato *entro il 29 aprile* di ciascun anno con riferimento alle operazioni relative allanno di imposta precedente. 
Lelenco deve essere presentato *esclusivamente in via telematica*, così come previsto dalla lettera a) del comma 4-bis di nuovo inserimento. Le modalità di presentazione dovranno essere individuate con apposito provvedimento del Direttore dellAgenzia delle entrate, da pubblicare nella Gazzetta Ufficiale.  *d) Sanzione*:  
la disposizione normativa estende allobbligo di presentazione degli elenchi clienti e fornitori la stessa sanzione prevista per lomessa, incompleta o inesatta comunicazione dati IVA: larticolo 11 del decreto legislativo n. 471/97, prevede in tal caso la sanzione amministrativa da 258 a 2065 euro.
Confartigianato Imprese
Con la circolare dellAgenzia delle entrate n. 28 del 4 agosto 2006, è precisato che si rende applicabile listituto del ravvedimento operoso di cui allarticolo 13 del decreto legislativo n. 472 del 18 dicembre 1997.

----------


## Silvia

Si tratta purtroppo di un nuovo obbligo annuale (che peraltro era già in vigore tanti anni fa e non credo fornisse risultati utili per l'Amministrazione Finanziaria).
La scadenza è stabilita nel 29/4 di ciascun anno con invio esclusivamente per via telematica.
Si parte già con l'anno 2006; solo per questa annualità tra i clienti dovranno essere indicati solo quelli che hanno partita IVA.
L'omissione della presentazione (come pure la falsità e/o incompletezza dei dati) comporta l'applicazione di una ssanzione amministrativa da 258 euro a 2.065 euro.  :Frown:  
Servirà????

----------


## TERESA5092

:Big Grin:  credo proprio che servirà silvia!!!!!!! e noi come al solito dobbiamo lavorare di piu'!!!!!
ciao

----------


## Oreste

Non credo proprio che serva a qualcosa, Teresa.
Forse servirebbe intensificare i controlli, anzichè "delegare" i professionisti ad adempimenti inutili, gravosi, riesumati, e gratuiti (se non alle spalle del contribuente) per lo Stato !!   

> credo proprio che servirà silvia!!!!!!! e noi come al solito dobbiamo lavorare di piu'!!!!!
> ciao

----------


## Secondo5697

Potra servire per aumentare l'efficacia dei controlli sull'evasione fiscale forse?  :Confused:   
Il problema rimane il fatto di una preparazione gravosa sulle spalle dell'azienda che dovrà perdere giorni e giorni lavorativi per raccimolare tutti i codici fiscale dei propri clienti e mettere insieme tutti i dati, che ovviamente saranno raccolti in appositi moduli COSTOSI che i vari gestionali ovviamente venderanno. 
Viva l'Italia, che invece di evolvere continua nel suo accumulare carta e burocrazia..  :Mad:

----------


## Silvia

ricordo che una volta già si facevano questi elenchi e non quadrava mai nulla tra un cliente ed un fornitore: in particolare a fine anno chi emette la fattura in dicembre la considera nell'elenco clienti dell'anno che sta finendo. Il fornitore che la riceve in gennaio o dopo la registra nell'anno successivo e quindi i due elenchi non hanno quadratura. 
Potrebbe però essere che l'Agenzia Entrate ritenga che questa discrasia di dati non è influente.
Però, comunque, quanta burocrazia in più!  :Frown:  
Si dovrebbe andare verso uno snellimento delle procedure e invece...
Mah...

----------


## TERESA5092

Ma come oreste? non serve a nulla???? sei convinto??? controlli incrociati ti dicono qualcosa?.... ricordi quando erano in uso? se non erro sono quasi 12 anni che non ci sono piu'... all'epoca a qualcosa sono serviti!

----------


## TERESA5092

> Non credo proprio che serva a qualcosa, Teresa.
> Forse servirebbe intensificare i controlli, anzichè "delegare" i professionisti ad adempimenti inutili, gravosi, riesumati, e gratuiti (se non alle spalle del contribuente) per lo Stato !!

  si invece... ne sono convinta

----------


## Oreste

Sono contento che tu sia convinta che servono: questo significa che questo ulteriore adempimento non sarà fine a sè stesso.
Il fatto è che però mi viene difficile pensare che abbiano tolto un adempimento che era utile; cioè, se l'hanno tolto .... vabbè.
L'elenco clienti e fornitori fa scaturire controlli incrociati ?? Mah, altra perplessità .... non hanno i mezzi per controllare più del 2% dei contribuenti (gli studi di settore e i parametri sono una specifica ammissione di impotenza del Fisco con i controlli _in loco_), e si mettono con l'elenco dei clienti ??
Io penso che a volte l'efficacia di una norma derivi anche da quanto i contribuenti pensano sia efficace ... poi, se non lo è, loro non lo sapranno mai !! 
ciao    

> Ma come oreste? non serve a nulla???? sei convinto??? controlli incrociati ti dicono qualcosa?.... ricordi quando erano in uso? se non erro sono quasi 12 anni che non ci sono piu'... all'epoca a qualcosa sono serviti!

----------


## TERESA5092

> Sono contento che tu sia convinta che servono: questo significa che questo ulteriore adempimento non sarà fine a sè stesso.
> Il fatto è che però mi viene difficile pensare che abbiano tolto un adempimento che era utile; cioè, se l'hanno tolto .... vabbè.
> L'elenco clienti e fornitori fa scaturire controlli incrociati ?? Mah, altra perplessità .... non hanno i mezzi per controllare più del 2% dei contribuenti (gli studi di settore e i parametri sono una specifica ammissione di impotenza del Fisco con i controlli _in loco_), e si mettono con l'elenco dei clienti ??
> Io penso che a volte l'efficacia di una norma derivi anche da quanto i contribuenti pensano sia efficace ... poi, se non lo è, loro non lo sapranno mai !! 
> ciao

  Ne sono convinta anche perchè ai tempi ho assistito ad un controllo incrociato clienti e fornitori a parte della guardia di finanza....era proprio incrociato!!!!! magari la identifichi come sfiga.... io sono sicura di quello che all'epoca era accaduto. All'epoca il telematico non esisteva, ora, invece.... è il computer che secondo me farà incrociare le cose.... è ovvio che loro non riescono a star dietro a tutto, vedi come fanno i controlli formali emettendo avvisi bonari?? faranno la stessa cosa (credo) ari ciao

----------


## LUCA2518

E' mio parere che gli elenchi saranno utilizzati anche per l'attività di riscossione: anche alla luce delle recenti novità in tema di poteri alla neo costituita Agenzia della Riscossione, l'Amministrazione sarà in grado di chiedere direttamente ai clienti del contribuente moroso il sequestro delle somme a soddisfazione di ruoli non pagati. Non a caso i nuovi elenchi, rispetto a quelli cartacei del passato, prevedono l'indicazione del codice fiscale dell'operatore, proprio per permettere controlli incrociati particolareggiati.

----------


## Marco3

Ma, scusate, al di là della capziosa discussione se serve o non serve, mi sebra più importante far notare che all'art. 21 del DPR 633/72 non vi è scritto che tra gli elementi della fattura vi sia il C.F.. Pertanto l'amministrazione finanziaria come può chiedermi un dato che io stesso non ero tenuto a chiedere/fornire? Inoltre se la P.I. è un codice identificativo univoco che senso ha richiedere anche il C.F.?

----------


## Oreste

Beh, questo è vero, Marco.
Però il fatto che nella fattura non si debba indicare, non significa che il legislatore non ti possa chiedere un altro adempimento.
Sia chiaro che non voglio difendere la legge che ha introdotto l'elenco, come del resto hai visto dai miei post precedenti ... ma l'eccezione che tu hai fatto  mi sembra giusta logicamente ma non tecnicamente difendibile. 
Speriamo che succeda qualcosa e che questo inutile adempimento venga eliminato ..... 
buon lavoro     

> Ma, scusate, al di là della capziosa discussione se serve o non serve, mi sebra più importante far notare che all'art. 21 del DPR 633/72 non vi è scritto che tra gli elementi della fattura vi sia il C.F.. Pertanto l'amministrazione finanziaria come può chiedermi un dato che io stesso non ero tenuto a chiedere/fornire? Inoltre se la P.I. è un codice identificativo univoco che senso ha richiedere anche il C.F.?

----------


## silviarcc

Vi pongo un quesito:
un avvocato fattura al proprio cliente la prestazione: &#232; un privato per cui non applica la ritenuta d'acconto.
La fattura viene saldata dall'assicurazione la quale applica la ritenuta d'acconto.
Nella registrazione ai fini contabili e per gli ELENCHI CLIENTI qual'&#232; il nome che deve comparire?
Il privato a cui &#232; intestata la fattura o l'assicurazione che la paga e che rilascia la certificazione di ritenuta d'acconto?

----------


## ARCES

effettivamente &#232; una giusta osservazione.
a mio avviso nell'elenco dovrebbe essere inserito il cliente (che in quanto privato non per il 2006), anche perch&#232; l'assicurazione comunque non pu&#242; detrarre l'IVA di quella fattura.
contabilmente potresti chiudere il credito verso il cliente accendendo quello verso l'assicurazione.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Concordo con la soluzione di emettere fattura sul cliente in quanto &#232; verso il cliente e non la compagnia di assicurazione che &#232; stata resa la prestazione professionale. Il rapporto con l'assicurazione &#232; puramente finanziario e va gestito con girosaldo del conto crediti v/clienti (Avere) al conto Crediti v/compagnia di assicurazione (Dare) rilevando la ritenuta nel momento di incasso del credito verso la compagnia di assicurazioni (Avere) avente come contropartite Dare Cassa / Banca e Erario c/ritenute subite.

----------


## silviarcc

Il mio problema è duplice:
1 - è una contabilità non ordinaria, per cui ho solo la registrazione delle fatture e l'indicazione dell'incasso, potrei vedere se quando faccio l'incasso posso mettere l'assicurazione invece della cassa/banca e poi fare un ulteriore incasso indicando la ritenuta.
2 - Mi era più comodo indicare l'assicurazione come cliente perchè il mio programma a fine anno mi gestisce l'elenco delle certificazioni da ricevere sulla base dei clienti inseriti (in fattura) ed incassati, in cui ho messo che sono soggetti a ritenuta. Per i privati ovviamente anche se segnalo la ritenuta poi non mi corrisponde la certificazione....... Finchè hanno poche fatture è facile vedere le certificazioni da ricevere ma quando iniziano ad averne un pò....... (metto la pulce nell'orecchio a quelli del programma.....)

----------


## Cristian

Notizia di ieri dal "sole": per l'anno 2006 non è obbligatorio indicare nell'elenco dei clienti il codice fiscale, ma è sufficiente la partita Iva. Per i fornitori ancora nulla è stato detto (ma si spera che...).
OVVIAMENTE non è nulla di ancora ufficiale perchè se le normative fiscali avessero un minimo di certezza non saremmo in italia...ma chi vive sperando...
se ogni azienda dovesse chiedere il codice fiscale a tutti i propri clienti e fornitori si verrebbe a ripetere quell'odioso ed INUTILE marasma di comunicazioni incrociate che abbiamo sperimentato con le INFORMATIVE SULLA PRIVACY! (VADE RETRO..)
MANDI!

----------


## Caronte

> Notizia di ieri dal "sole": per l'anno 2006 non è obbligatorio indicare nell'elenco dei clienti il codice fiscale, ma è sufficiente la partita Iva. Per i fornitori ancora nulla è stato detto (ma si spera che...).
> OVVIAMENTE non è nulla di ancora ufficiale perchè se le normative fiscali avessero un minimo di certezza non saremmo in italia...ma chi vive sperando...
> se ogni azienda dovesse chiedere il codice fiscale a tutti i propri clienti e fornitori si verrebbe a ripetere quell'odioso ed INUTILE marasma di comunicazioni incrociate che abbiamo sperimentato con le INFORMATIVE SULLA PRIVACY! (VADE RETRO..)
> MANDI!

  c'è un comunicato stampa dell'AdE (10 nov 2006) che conferma quanto sopra:

----------


## damiano pietro4303

:Cool:  SE L'AMMINISTRAZIONE FINANZIARIA, FOSSE PIU' SVEGLIA, TUTTE LE LAMENTELE DI NOI PROFESSIONISTI SI TRASFORMEREBBERO IN ESULTAZIONI O "TROVATE VOI UN ALTRO AGGETTIVO", NEL MOMENTO IN CUI LO STATO ACCREDITASSE AL COMMERCIALISTA IL 10% DELL'EVASIONE RISCONTRATA, DOPO AVERLA INCASSATA, A SEGUITO DELL'INVIO DELL'ELENCO CLIENTI E FORNITORI. :Big Grin:   :Frown:

----------


## STEFANIA5919

Scusate ma non ho capito ...io devo spedire la comunciazione di richiesta dati anche ai miei fornitori oltre che ai clienti ?

----------


## Speedy

> Scusate ma non ho capito ...io devo spedire la comunciazione di richiesta dati anche ai miei fornitori oltre che ai clienti ?

  Per l'anno 2006, tenuto conto che serve soltanto la partita IVA, ai fornitori non devi chiedere nulla perch&#232; la partita IVA &#232; indicata sulla fattura da loro emessa e da te ricevuta. Per il 2007 devi chiedere a tutti i clienti e tutti i fornitori anche il codice fiscale. Spesso accade che i fornitori nelle loro fatture indicano soltanto la partita IVA e non il codice fiscale. Non bisogna infine dimenticare che anche le persone giuridiche potrebbero avere il codice fiscale diverso dalla partita IVA.

----------


## studiovacca

Salve a tutti, sono un commercialista di verona e chiederei cortesemente un parere in merito all'elenco clienti/fornitori. 
Nello specifico mi riferisco a quelle categorie che emettono ricevute fiscali e fatture che vengono poi riepilogate nel registro corrispetttivi. Esempio ristoranti e pizzerie, officine meccaniche e simili. 
Personalmente un mio cliente (officina/gommista/centro revisioni/soccorso aci) emette circa 5000 fatture anno oltre che le ricevute fiscali a privati per riparazioni, revisioni  o altro che riepiloga nel registro corrispettivi.
Io ho sempre registrato gli incassi registrando i corrispettivi giornalieri.
Dal 2007 dovrò registrare tutte le singole fatture per poter compilare l'elenco clienti.
Per il 2006 dovro riscrivere tutte le fatture per lo stesso adempimento. 
Traducendo significa registrare tutte le fatture con le nuove anagrafiche con impiego di personale e tempo. Non oso immaginare quanto dovrà la mia impiegata soffrire per ciò. 
Cosa si dovrebbe chiedere di compenso per cio'???? 
Esiste a vostro avviso modalità di procedura alternativa??? 
grazie e buon fisco a tutti.

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti, sono un commercialista di verona e chiederei cortesemente un parere in merito all'elenco clienti/fornitori. 
> Nello specifico mi riferisco a quelle categorie che emettono ricevute fiscali e fatture che vengono poi riepilogate nel registro corrispetttivi. Esempio ristoranti e pizzerie, officine meccaniche e simili. 
> Personalmente un mio cliente (officina/gommista/centro revisioni/soccorso aci) emette circa 5000 fatture anno oltre che le ricevute fiscali a privati per riparazioni, revisioni  o altro che riepiloga nel registro corrispettivi.
> Io ho sempre registrato gli incassi registrando i corrispettivi giornalieri.
> Dal 2007 dovr&#242; registrare tutte le singole fatture per poter compilare l'elenco clienti.
> Per il 2006 dovro riscrivere tutte le fatture per lo stesso adempimento. 
> Traducendo significa registrare tutte le fatture con le nuove anagrafiche con impiego di personale e tempo. Non oso immaginare quanto dovr&#224; la mia impiegata soffrire per ci&#242;. 
> Cosa si dovrebbe chiedere di compenso per cio'???? 
> Esiste a vostro avviso modalit&#224; di procedura alternativa??? 
> grazie e buon fisco a tutti.

  Purtroppo mancano istruzioni al riguardo.
Se comunque l'ADE manterr&#224; la stessa linea seguita prima del 1994, quando ancora vigevano gli elenchi clienti e fornitori IVA, posso confermare che la circolare 19/363378 del 10.7.1979 esonerava i contribuenti dall'indicare negli elenchi clienti le fatture registrate in forma cumulativa (art. 29 dpr 633/72).
Ciao

----------


## vdscri

Il software che permette di inviare l'elenco clienti-fornitori ha qualche speranza di vedere la luce in tempi brevi, adeguati per capirne il funzionamento o arriverà all'ultimo minuto con release successive settimanali per correggerne gli errori come è successo coi contratti di locazione?

----------


## Speedy

> Il software che permette di inviare l'elenco clienti-fornitori ha qualche speranza di vedere la luce in tempi brevi, adeguati per capirne il funzionamento o arriverà all'ultimo minuto con release successive settimanali per correggerne gli errori come è successo coi contratti di locazione?

  Tenuto conto che la scadenza è il 29 aprile 2007, aprirei una lotteria su chi indovina la data di pubblicazione del software.
Io sono ottimista e scommetto che la data giusta sarà il 15.3.2007.
Chi rilancia ?

----------


## vdscri

> Tenuto conto che la scadenza è il 29 aprile 2007, aprirei una lotteria su chi indovina la data di pubblicazione del software.
> Io sono ottimista e scommetto che la data giusta sarà il 15.3.2007.
> Chi rilancia ?

   :Stick Out Tongue:  addirittura un mese e mezzo prima? Sarebbe una pacchia notevole, vorrebbe dire darci tanto tempo per inviare i dati correttissimamente. Viste le premesse la vedo dura, però azzarderei fine marzo o inizio aprile

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> addirittura un mese e mezzo prima? Sarebbe una pacchia notevole, vorrebbe dire darci tanto tempo per inviare i dati correttissimamente. Viste le premesse la vedo dura, però azzarderei fine marzo o inizio aprile

  Speedy è ottimista !  :Smile:     Anch'io credo fine Marzo  o inizio Aprile  :Cool:

----------


## Katia

Avrei una ulteriore domanda da fare a tutti voi. 
Solitamente per la registrazione delle schede carburante viene creato un "fornitore fittizio" chiamato SCHEDA CARBURANTE. 
Infatti, nel caso in cui l'Iva sull'acquisto di carburante sia deducibile, la scheda carburante deve essere registrata sul registro Iva. 
Per poter far questo devo necessariamente inserire un fornitore.
Non ho quindi altra soluzione se non creare un nuovo "fornitore" che (nel mio caso) chiamerò SCHEDA CARBURANTE. 
Detto questo...
Al momento dell'elaborazione dell'elenco clienti/fornitori il programma crea un file telematico che prima dell'invio sarà soggetto al controllo.
Ma la partita Iva/il codice fiscale del finto "FORNITORE-SCHEDA CARBURANTE" non lo troverà mai...  
Come posso ovviare a questo problema? 
Se qualcuno di vuoi ha il mio stesso problema ed ha trovato un modo per sistemarlo... vi prego di farmelo sapere... 
Grazie mille in anticipo. 
K.

----------


## Speedy

> Avrei una ulteriore domanda da fare a tutti voi.
> Solitamente per la registrazione delle schede carburante viene creato un "fornitore fittizio" chiamato SCHEDA CARBURANTE.
> Infatti, nel caso in cui l'Iva sull'acquisto di carburante sia deducibile, la scheda carburante deve essere registrata sul registro Iva. 
> Per poter far questo devo necessariamente inserire un fornitore.
> Non ho quindi altra soluzione se non creare un nuovo "fornitore" che (nel mio caso) chiamer&#242; SCHEDA CARBURANTE.
> Detto questo...
> Al momento dell'elaborazione dell'elenco clienti/fornitori il programma crea un file telematico che prima dell'invio sar&#224; soggetto al controllo.
> Ma la partita Iva/il codice fiscale del finto "FORNITORE-SCHEDA CARBURANTE" non lo trover&#224; mai... 
> Come posso ovviare a questo problema?
> ...

  Di solito i vari sw contabili prevedono, negli archivi clienti-fornitori, un flag che consente di caricare fornitori fittizi da non considerare ai fini degli elenchi annuali. Prova a chiedere al tuo fornitore di sw.
Ciao

----------


## Bibolo

scusate ragazzi ma ho perso un po' il filo del discorso, per quanto riguarda i clienti privati è necessario oppure no indicare il codice fiscale in caso gli venga fatta fattura oppure in caso gli venga fatta ricevuta fiscale??

----------


## Speedy

> scusate ragazzi ma ho perso un po' il filo del discorso, per quanto riguarda i clienti privati è necessario oppure no indicare il codice fiscale in caso gli venga fatta fattura oppure in caso gli venga fatta ricevuta fiscale??

  L'obbligo di indicare il codice fiscale dei clienti (privati o non) sull'elenco iva annuale vale dal 2007, mentre per il 2006 è prevista soltanto l'indicazione dei clienti con partita iva.
La ricevuta fiscale non è una fattura per cui i clienti ai quali è stata emessa non vanno indicati nell'elenco annuale.
Ciao

----------


## Bibolo

perfetto allora avevo capito giusto, dal prossimo anno, cioè dal 2007 la cosa la vedo molto più dura, mi sa che ci toccherà modificare anche le fatture a questo punto, con indicazione, a seconda dei casi, del diverso codice fiscale rispetto alla p.i.

----------


## agata

L'adempimento servirà se ne scaturiranno i controlli e le verifiche adeguate.
Sicuramente servirà al business delle società di gestione dei software.
saluti a tutti :Cool:

----------


## Stefania M

L'invio degli elenchi è telematico, ma non si parla né di modelli / moduli né di tracciati record. Come si devono inviare? 
Mi sapete aituare? Ho provato a documentarmi, ma non ho trovato niente.
Grazie.

----------


## Robi

> L'invio degli elenchi è telematico, ma non si parla né di modelli / moduli né di tracciati record. Come si devono inviare? 
> Mi sapete aituare? Ho provato a documentarmi, ma non ho trovato niente.
> Grazie.

  Probabilmente dovresti rivolgere la domanda alla Sogei dal momento che devono ancora fare il software, cmq hanno appena "partorito" i vari Unico, e quello per il rimborso IVA, magari per metà mese riescono a fare anche quello per i clienti/fornitori. 
Ti conviene in via preliminare stampare l'anagrafica clienti/fornitori e fare un primo sommario controllo se hai dati mancanti.

----------


## Stefania M

> Probabilmente dovresti rivolgere la domanda alla Sogei dal momento che devono ancora fare il software, cmq hanno appena "partorito" i vari Unico, e quello per il rimborso IVA, magari per metà mese riescono a fare anche quello per i clienti/fornitori. 
> Ti conviene in via preliminare stampare l'anagrafica clienti/fornitori e fare un primo sommario controllo se hai dati mancanti.

  Grazie per la solerte risposta.
I controlli sono stati effettuati, grazie per il consiglio. 
Inoltrerò la domanda alla Sogei. Se ho news ve le inoltrerò.

----------


## francescociccio

Avete notiza sulla eventuale esclusione da tali elenchi dei dati relativi a clienti o fornitori le cui fatture , di importo inferiore ad euro 154.94 siano state annotate con un unico documento riepilogativo?

----------


## Speedy

> Avete notiza sulla eventuale esclusione da tali elenchi dei dati relativi a clienti o fornitori le cui fatture , di importo inferiore ad euro 154.94 siano state annotate con un unico documento riepilogativo?

  Tale esclusione era prevista per gli elenchi ante 1994. Per i nuovi non se ne sa nulla. Penso sia opportuno attendere istruzioni.
Ciao

----------


## francescociccio

Grazie per la cortese risposta, pregherò che anche questa volta si ricordino di questa "agevolazione" altrimenti passerò nottate a compilare sti elenchi.....   

> Tale esclusione era prevista per gli elenchi ante 1994. Per i nuovi non se ne sa nulla. Penso sia opportuno attendere istruzioni.
> Ciao

----------


## vmapb

Salve,
qualcuno sa se negli elenchi clienti/fornitori deve essere indicato l'importo delle note di credito separatamente dall'importo delle altre operazioni effettuate?
ci sono per caso novità sul formato elettronico da inviare telematicamente?
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Salve,
> qualcuno sa se negli elenchi clienti/fornitori deve essere indicato l'importo delle note di credito separatamente dall'importo delle altre operazioni effettuate?
> ci sono per caso novità sul formato elettronico da inviare telematicamente?
> Grazie

  Purtroppo ad oggi non vi sono novità di alcun genere. Negli elenchi ante 1994 gli importi che si indicavano per ciascun nominativo erano netti, cioè importi fatturati meno importi delle note di credito.
Ciao

----------


## donato è in studio

> Di solito i vari sw contabili prevedono, negli archivi clienti-fornitori, un flag che consente di caricare fornitori fittizi da non considerare ai fini degli elenchi annuali. Prova a chiedere al tuo fornitore di sw.
> Ciao

  il punto è, in base alla nuova legge, che non è chiara, LE SCHEDE CARBURANTI, vanno o non vanno nell'elenco fornitori da inviare telematicamente???

----------


## Speedy

> il punto è, in base alla nuova legge, che non è chiara, LE SCHEDE CARBURANTI, vanno o non vanno nell'elenco fornitori da inviare telematicamente???

  Ritengo di no, in quanto è un documento riepilogativo e non una fattura.
Ciao

----------


## vmapb

> Purtroppo ad oggi non vi sono novità di alcun genere. Negli elenchi ante 1994 gli importi che si indicavano per ciascun nominativo erano netti, cioè importi fatturati meno importi delle note di credito.
> Ciao

  Grazie mille.
ciao

----------


## Bibolo

auna iccola domanda, voi ritenete che sia opportuno a partire dalle fatture del 2007, ormai diciamo da marzo 2007, cominciare ad indicare anche il codice fiscale per le ditte individuali? visto che per l comunicazione da fare nel 2008 sar&#224; necessario indicarlo?

----------


## Speedy

> auna iccola domanda, voi ritenete che sia opportuno a partire dalle fatture del 2007, ormai diciamo da marzo 2007, cominciare ad indicare anche il codice fiscale per le ditte individuali? visto che per l comunicazione da fare nel 2008 sarà necessario indicarlo?

  E' altamente consigliabile raccogliere il codice fiscale del cliente per tutte le fatture emesse nel 2007 (e magari indicarlo, anche se non è obbligatorio, nella fattura emessa) in quanto la normativa prevede che nell'elenco da inviare ad aprile 2008 vadano indicati per ogni cliente sia la partita iva (se posseduta) sia il codice fiscale.
Ciao

----------


## doccarlo

Salve a tutti. 
Come medico convenzionato ho effettuato solo prestazioni esenti nel 2006, mentre per me l'Iva è un costo, pertanto non ho presentato la comunicazione dei dati Iva, era in dubbio se anche per noi si doveva presentare l'elenco clienti e fornitori (per altro del tutto inutile nel nostro caso...), qualcuno sa se è stata presa una decisione in merito ? 
Nel disgraziato caso si dovesse comunque presentare, sarà possibile farlo in proprio scaricando il software dal sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate (quando mai si decideranno a renderlo disponibile) o per la trasmissione telematica dovremo avvalerci di un commercialista ? 
Grazie per l'attenzione, 
Buon Lavoro.. 
Dott. Piercarlo Saino

----------


## marysroul

come ci si comporta se i clienti o fornitori sono società di capitali o di persone??? non credo che si debba indicare il c.f. anche in questi casi......che ne dite?

----------


## Speedy

> come ci si comporta se i clienti o fornitori sono società di capitali o di persone??? non credo che si debba indicare il c.f. anche in questi casi......che ne dite?

  Per i contribuenti diversi dalle persone fisiche il codice fiscale di solito coincide con la partita iva, ma in alcuni casi i codici numerici possono essere diversi (ad esempio ente che alla costituzione non esercitava attività commerciale e che ha richiesto soltanto il codice fiscale, con numero iniziale 8 o 9, e che successivamente ha aperto ancha la partita iva il cui codice invece comincia con zero. Oppure società che qualche anno fa ha variato la sede legale in altra provincia. Ecc.).
Occorre quindi accertare se i due codici numerici coincidono.
Ciao

----------


## Bibolo

per i clienti esteri &#232; esclusa l'indicazione nell'elenco , giusto?

----------


## Speedy

> per i clienti esteri è esclusa l'indicazione nell'elenco , giusto?

  Per gli elenchi ante 1994 era esclusa.
Presumibilmente resterà esclusa anche per gli elenchi 2006.
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

I fornitori , se esteri, sono esclusi dall'elenco fornitori va bene, ma se ho ricevuto una fattura d'acquisto che  arriva da  San Marino , con applicazione dell'iva 20% (c'è una famosa cartiera da quelle parti, da cui molti studi  si riforniscono...) già all'origine, questo fornitore, che ha partita iva e codice fiscale italiano (di Rimini per la precisione) va incluso o no nell'elenco fornitori?   :Confused:   
Grazie mille

----------


## vmapb

i clienti e fornitori cee sono esclusi dall'elenco? 
Grazie
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

> i clienti e fornitori cee sono esclusi dall'elenco? 
> Grazie
> Ciao

  si, sono esclusi

----------


## Speedy

> I fornitori , se esteri, sono esclusi dall'elenco fornitori va bene, ma se ho ricevuto una fattura d'acquisto che  arriva da  San Marino , con applicazione dell'iva 20% (c'è una famosa cartiera da quelle parti, da cui molti studi  si riforniscono...) già all'origine, questo fornitore, che ha partita iva e codice fiscale italiano (di Rimini per la precisione) va incluso o no nell'elenco fornitori?    
> Grazie mille

  Ovviamente per cartiera intendi una vera e propria fabbricante di prodotti cartacei e non le "cartiere" ogni tanto scovate dalla GDF. :Smile:  
Nel merito del quesito, tenuto che il fornitore possiede partita iva e codice fiscale italiano (in quanto versa l'iva all'ufficio di Pesaro), secondo me va incluso nell'elenco fornitori.
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

certamente, intendevo una nota ditta distributrice di prodotti per ufficio, carta,  etc. sita in San Marino... :Big Grin:  però, a questo punto mi sovviene un dubbio: per scrupolo sono andata a riprendermi la fattura e la stessa risulta emessa da PINCO PALLINO S.A. con c.f. 00000000000 p.i. 00000000000 sede in Repubblica di San Marino importo Euro 100,00 + Iva 20%; però la riga sotto l'intestazione della ditta Pinco Pallino S.a. c'è la dicitura:
Rappresentante Fiscale : New Pippo srl - Via Torino 100 Rimini - Reg.Imprese Rimini n.1111111111 (non riporta nè codice fiscale nè partita Iva)...
Dubbio nel dubbio:  a questo punto chi è il mio fornitore? 
ed inoltre ammesso e non concesso che vada riportato in elenco fornitori : quale ditta riporto nel mio elenco fornitori??? :EEK!:   
Mi potete aiutare??
Grazie mille :Embarrassment:

----------


## Speedy

> certamente, intendevo una nota ditta distributrice di prodotti per ufficio, carta,  etc. sita in San Marino... però, a questo punto mi sovviene un dubbio: per scrupolo sono andata a riprendermi la fattura e la stessa risulta emessa da PINCO PALLINO S.A. con c.f. 00000000000 p.i. 00000000000 sede in Repubblica di San Marino importo Euro 100,00 + Iva 20%; però la riga sotto l'intestazione della ditta Pinco Pallino S.a. c'è la dicitura:
> Rappresentante Fiscale : New Pippo srl - Via Torino 100 Rimini - Reg.Imprese Rimini n.1111111111 (non riporta nè codice fiscale nè partita Iva)...
> Dubbio nel dubbio:  a questo punto chi è il mio fornitore? 
> ed inoltre ammesso e non concesso che vada riportato in elenco fornitori : quale ditta riporto nel mio elenco fornitori??? 
> Mi potete aiutare??
> Grazie mille

  Poichè è indicato il nome del rappresentante fiscale, è molto probabile che il codice fiscale e la partita iva indicati nella fattura corrispondano proprio al rappresentante fiscale. Sarà lui quindi quello da indicare nell'elenco.
Ciao

----------


## vmapb

> si, sono esclusi

  grazie mille per la risposta  :Smile:  
ciao

----------


## vmapb

è vero che la data per la prima presentazione telematica degli elenchi clienti/fornitori è slittata dal 29/04/2007 al 15/10/2007?
Grazie
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

Servizio di documentazione tributaria
Agenzia delle Entrate
UFFICIO RELAZIONI ESTERNE
Comunicato Stampa del 16/03/2007
Oggetto:
Trasmissione telematica degli elenchi clienti e fornitori
Testo:
Il provvedimento del direttore dell'Agenzia delle Entrate che deve fra
l'altro indicare il termine per la prima trasmissione telematica degli
elenchi clienti e fornitori e' attualmente all'esame del Garante per la
protezione dei dati personali.
Infatti, il decreto legge n. 223 del 4 luglio 2006 (convertito con modifiche
dalla legge n. 248 del 4 agosto 2006) che ha previsto l'obbligo di
presentazione telematica degli elenchi all'Amministrazione fiscale ha
demandato alla stessa Agenzia delle Entrate l'individuazione degli elementi
informativi da indicare negli elenchi e le modalita' per la loro
presentazione, e in particolare il termine per la prima trasmissione.
Se verra' confermata la data del prossimo 15 ottobre per la scadenza della
prima trasmissione - attualmente prevista nel documento dell'Agenzia delle
Entrate - l'emanazione del provvedimento avverra' comunque nel rispetto di
quanto disposto dallo "Statuto del Contribuente", cioe' con almeno 60 giorni
di anticipo rispetto alla data indicata. 
AD oggi è uscito solo questo comunicato stampa   :Smile:

----------


## cherida76

Buonasera,  
ho letto con interesse quanto scritto sul presente argomento e avrei 2 dubbi che spero qualcuno di voi mi chiarisca 
1) codice fiscale dei fornitori per l'anno 2006!! ho trovato il comunicato stampa del 10 novembre 2006 dove si dice che sarà consentito indicare anche soltanto la partita iva invece del codice fiscale ma... si parla di soggetti nei cui confronti sono emesse fatture e quindi CLIENTI!!
Devo cominciare l'incrocio per il 15/10 dei codici fiscali/P.I fornitori? 
2) i medici nel 2007 !! Apettando che ci chiariscano se chi svolge esclusivamente operazioni esenti e non è tenuto alla comunicazione annuale dei dati iva debba o meno presentare l'elenco clienti/fornitori al fine di non trovarsi impreparati vi chiedo 
come mi devo comportare con le operazioni attive dei medici i quali emettono ricevute? sono quindi esclusi dal presentare l'eleco clienti?   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  
grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Buonasera,  
> ho letto con interesse quanto scritto sul presente argomento e avrei 2 dubbi che spero qualcuno di voi mi chiarisca
> 1) codice fiscale dei fornitori per l'anno 2006!! ho trovato il comunicato stampa del 10 novembre 2006 dove si dice che sarà consentito indicare anche soltanto la partita iva invece del codice fiscale ma... si parla di soggetti nei cui confronti sono emesse fatture e quindi CLIENTI!!
> Devo cominciare l'incrocio per il 15/10 dei codici fiscali/P.I fornitori?
> 2) i medici nel 2007 !! Apettando che ci chiariscano se chi svolge esclusivamente operazioni esenti e non è tenuto alla comunicazione annuale dei dati iva debba o meno presentare l'elenco clienti/fornitori al fine di non trovarsi impreparati vi chiedo come mi devo comportare con le operazioni attive dei medici i quali emettono ricevute? sono quindi esclusi dal presentare l'eleco clienti?    
> grazie

  1- In effetti non hai torto. La deroga sembrerebbe prevista soltanto per i clienti, mentre per i fornitori rimarrebbe l'obbligo di indicare il codice fiscale e la partita iva. Per la partita iva è pacifico che i fornitori l'abbiano indicata nelle fatture che hanno emesso. Per il codice fiscale invece molti fornitori (sopratutto i più piccoli) spesso non la indicano. A prescindere dai fornitori ditta o lavoratore autonomo individuali, che hanno il codice fiscale alfanumerico, va anche considerato che alcuni fornitori persone giuridiche potrebbero avere il codice fiscale numerico diverso dalla partita iva. Speriamo che l'ade ne tenga conto quando diramerà le istruzioni definitive.
2- Se il medico ha la partita iva, il documento che emette è sempre una fattura, anche se impropriamente viene definito ricevuta. Prima del 1994 coloro che emettevano esclusivamente fatture per operazioni esenti erano esonerati dalla dichiarazione (come lo è ancora oggi) ed erano esonerati dal presentare l'elenco clienti. Oggi, per come si legge dalla norma legislativa, sembra che tale esonero non sarà concesso, per cui nell'anno 2006 si elencheranno soltanto i clienti con partita iva, mentre nell'anno 2007 si dovranno elencare tutti i clienti con i relativi codici fiscali.
Ciao

----------


## cherida76

tenendo conto che 
nel contenuto per ora si parla di codice fiscale e che questo 
- non concide con la partita iva per tutte le ditte indivudali PF 
- o certe volte anche per gli altri soggetti (società, studi associati, enti non commerciali)  Ad esempio per i soggetti costituiti prima del 01.01.2002, lo spostamento del domicilio fiscale in altra provincia determinava la modifica della partita iva rispetto al codice fiscale o per gli enti non commerciali lapertura della partita iva in un momento successivo rispetto alla loro costituzione determina lattribuzione di un numero partita iva diverso sa quello del codice fiscale.
io... comincio l'incrocio  :Mad:

----------


## DANI_10

Ripesco questo post perchè ho un sacco di dubbi e anche per chiarire quello di cherida76: nel provvedimento del 25/05/07 dice che "limitatamente ai soli anni 2006 e 2007 è possibile indicare anche solo la partita IVA del soggetto cliente o fornitore" (grazie, agenzia!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  ) 
cmq...x caso qualcuno sa quando verrà pubblicato veramente il SW x l'invio? no perchè leggere le specifiche tecniche senza neanche sapere come cavolo sia fatto 'sto SW non è la cosa più semplice del mondo... :Confused:

----------


## Stefania M

Buongiorno. 
Ho dei dubbi sul tracciato record degli elenchi fornitori da inviare telematicamente: Quando si parla di _Operazioni imponibili con IVA non esposta in fattura_ che cosa si intende?Gli eventuali bolli presenti in fattura come si devono presentare? Come importi esenti? 
Vi ringrazio in anticipo di una vostra rispota. 
Stefania M

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno. 
> Ho dei dubbi sul tracciato record degli elenchi fornitori da inviare telematicamente: Quando si parla di _Operazioni imponibili con IVA non esposta in fattura_ che cosa si intende?Gli eventuali bolli presenti in fattura come si devono presentare? Come importi esenti?
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo di una vostra rispota.
> Stefania M

  Tenuto conto che negli elenchi vanno indicati gli importi imponibili, gli importi non imponibili e gli importi esenti, presumo che per operazioni imponibili con IVA non esposta in fattura si intendano le operazioni non imponibili o esenti. 
I bolli sono importi esclusi art.15, per cui non vanno indicati. 
Ciao

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Buongiorno. 
> Ho dei dubbi sul tracciato record degli elenchi fornitori da inviare telematicamente: Quando si parla di _Operazioni imponibili con IVA non esposta in fattura_ che cosa si intende?Gli eventuali bolli presenti in fattura come si devono presentare? Come importi esenti? 
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo di una vostra rispota. 
> Stefania M

  1) Un esempio potrebbe essere rappresentato dalle operazioni col regime del margine.

----------


## en.77

per quanto riguarda le esenzioni dall'invio di questi elenchi mi sembra ce per il 2006 ne siano escluse le imprese in contab. semplificata. 
E ad esempio chi non è obbligato alla tenuta della contabilità (es. nuove iniziative produttive) cosa deve fare?

----------


## Speedy

> per quanto riguarda le esenzioni dall'invio di questi elenchi mi sembra ce per il 2006 ne siano escluse le imprese in contab. semplificata. 
> E ad esempio chi non è obbligato alla tenuta della contabilità (es. nuove iniziative produttive) cosa deve fare?

  Ritengo sia opportuno attendere l'uscita definitiva del provvedimento di modifica (esonero per i semplificati, ecc.) prima di esprimere alcun parere. 
Ciao

----------


## Stefania M

Buongiorno a tutti, 
vi chiedo scusa per le mille domande che sto scrivendo riguardo il tracciato record degli elenchi clienti/fornitori, ma sto impazzendo... 
Nel tracciato record di dettaglio - fornitori c'è un'informazione da inserire _Importo complessivo delle operazioni comprensive dell'imposta afferente(relativamente ad operazioni registrate senza separata indicazione dell'imponibile e dell'imposta)_ (FR005001).
Ho capito cosa significa _operazioni comprensive dell'imposta afferente_: imponibile + iva, ma non capisco cosa significhi "_senza separata indicazione_ ". Sembrano i corrispettivi, ma si parla di Fornitori.
E poi che differenza ci sarebbe con le *Operazioni imponibili con IVA non esposta in fattura*? 
Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie. 
Stefania M

----------


## vmapb

Buongiorno,
anch'io come te ho dei seri dubbi su entrambi gli imponibili. 
Sentendo il numero verde dell'agenzia delle entrate mi è stato detto che le "Operazioni imponibili comprensive dell'imposta afferente" dovrebbero (anche loro non ne erano sicuri) le operazioni col regime del margine ovvero quelle relative al commercio di beni usati, d'antiquariato.
Anche io inoltre, non è ben chiaro cosa si intende per "Operazioni imponibili 
con iva non esposta in fattura", il nostro commercialista dice che potrebbe trattarsi di fatture con Reverse Charge o Fatture di acquisto rottami.  
Se però qualcuno ha delle certezze in più vi chiedo cortesemente di segnalarle in quanto ho una gran confusione in testa... :Confused:   
Grazie mille a tutti   

> Buongiorno a tutti, 
> vi chiedo scusa per le mille domande che sto scrivendo riguardo il tracciato record degli elenchi clienti/fornitori, ma sto impazzendo... 
> Nel tracciato record di dettaglio - fornitori c'è un'informazione da inserire _Importo complessivo delle operazioni comprensive dell'imposta afferente(relativamente ad operazioni registrate senza separata indicazione dell'imponibile e dell'imposta)_ (FR005001).
> Ho capito cosa significa _operazioni comprensive dell'imposta afferente_: imponibile + iva, ma non capisco cosa significhi "_senza separata indicazione_ ". Sembrano i corrispettivi, ma si parla di Fornitori.
> E poi che differenza ci sarebbe con le *Operazioni imponibili con IVA non esposta in fattura*? 
> Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie. 
> Stefania M

----------


## antoniov

Ciao a tutti.
Sono un professionista di ICT ed ho scritto il software per la trasmissione del file all'Agenzia delle Entrate. :EEK!: 
Purtroppo non è possibile provare questo software perchè l'Agenzia accetta solo trasmissioni ufficiali. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Come è possibile? :Confused: 
Cosa posso fare io per i miei clienti? 
A proposito, provo a rispondere alle domande che ho letto in questo forum. 
Le operazioni imponibile con IVA non esposta sono un particolare tipo di operazioni per le quali l'IVA non viene evidenziata nel documento fiscale. Il caso più classico riguarda la cessioni di automobili usate; in alcuni casi l'auto è venduta con iVA (IVA esposta) in altri senza IVA (IVA non esposta).

----------


## Mayo

Sul Sole 24 Ore di oggi, c'è un articolo di Renato Portale, dal quale apprendo che il 15 ottobre saranno obbligati all'invio degli elenchi solo i contribuenti in contabilità ordinaria che hanno superato nel 2005 il limite di volume d'affari che consente di effettuare le liquidazioni trimestrali, mentre il 15 novembre toccherà ai contribuenti in contabilità ordinaria che rientrano nei limiti per le liquidazioni trimestrali. Confermate? Non è sicuro invece l'esonero per i soggetti che pur rientrando nel  regime semplificato hanno optato per la contabilità ordinaria. Mi sembra una buona notizia!

----------


## roby

> Sul Sole 24 Ore di oggi, c'è un articolo di Renato Portale, dal quale apprendo che il 15 ottobre saranno obbligati all'invio degli elenchi solo i contribuenti in contabilità ordinaria che hanno superato nel 2005 il limite di volume d'affari che consente di effettuare le liquidazioni trimestrali, mentre il 15 novembre toccherà ai contribuenti in contabilità ordinaria che rientrano nei limiti per le liquidazioni trimestrali. Confermate? Non è sicuro invece l'esonero per i soggetti che pur rientrando nel  regime semplificato hanno optato per la contabilità ordinaria. Mi sembra una buona notizia!

  Se vuoi approfondire trovi tutto nell'articolo http://www.commercialistatelematico....fornitori.html

----------


## celestino

avrei due domande da sottoporre: 
1) data fattura di acquisto 2005 registrata nel 2006 si veve inserire nell'elenco fornitori? 
2) se un cliente/fornitore ha fatture di importo sia inferiore che superiore ai 154,94 euro si devono considerare solo quelle con importo superiore. 
ringrazio in anticipo se qualcuno vorr&#224; rispondere.

----------


## nico317

un'altra domanda in aggiunta alle migliaia inoltrate :
1)I condomini, che hanno solo il codice fiscale, vanno indicati ?
2) gli importi FUORI CAMPO  dova vanno indicati ?
3) gli importi ex. art. 7  sono da considerare NON IMPON.  o esenti ? 
Grazie mille per la risposto che mi darete .

----------


## LucZan

Volevo segnalare che sto controllando con il modulo del Ministero delle Finanze i file telematici degli elenchi clienti/fornitori. 
Vi sono partite iva/codici fiscali  di alcuni clienti e fornitori che sono considerate informazioni errate ("VALORE ERRATO IN FORMATO"), nonostante i dati inseriti siano confermati, da entrambe le fonti, corretti ed esistenti, sia interpellando direttamente gli stessi clienti/fornitori che inserendo le partita iva alla pagina: http://www1.agenziaentrate.it/serviz...=&stato=IT#app 
Questi errori non determinano uno scarto della fornitura ma uno storno dei record clienti/fornitori segnalati. 
Qualcuno sa come &#232; possibile risolvere queste anomalie o ci si deve rassegnare ad inviare file bacati da anomalie inesistenti e non correggibili. 
Grazie in anticipo.

----------


## Ginger

1) data fattura di acquisto 2005 registrata nel 2006 si veve inserire nell'elenco fornitori?  
Ciao Celestino, 
ti posso rispondere alla tua prima domanda: nell'elenco devi riportare solo le fatture dei clienti/fornitori che hanno data documento - non registrazione - 2006. 
Per quanto riguarda la tua seconda domanda ho i tuoi stessi dubbi. 
Spero di esserti stata d'aiuto. 
Ginger

----------


## paolab

> un'altra domanda in aggiunta alle migliaia inoltrate :
> 1)I condomini, che hanno solo il codice fiscale, vanno indicati ?
> 2) gli importi FUORI CAMPO  dova vanno indicati ?
> 3) gli importi ex. art. 7  sono da considerare NON IMPON.  o esenti ? 
> Grazie mille per la risposto che mi darete .

  ***
- Se non ricordo male i condominii non hanno la partita IVA, sono considerati "privati", pertanto per il 2006 non devono essere indicati.
- direi che gli importi fuori iva non vanno indicati
- art. 7 = fuori iva

----------


## nuvola

Scusate, mi servirebbe un'informazione..
Non ho ben capito... chi deve presentare l'elenco clienti fornitori al 10 ottobre? Il discorso del volume d'affari come funziona? Ma i professionisti sono comunque esclusi giusto?  :Confused:  :Confused: .. datemi qualche delucidazione grazie...

----------


## vincenzo0

Salve, ma ha letto l'articolo di oggi qui pubblicato?  http://www.commercialistatelematico....fornitori.html

----------


## nico317

> ***
> - Se non ricordo male i condominii non hanno la partita IVA, sono considerati "privati", pertanto per il 2006 non devono essere indicati.
> - direi che gli importi fuori iva non vanno indicati
> - art. 7 = fuori iva

  Grazie mille , aggiungerei qualcos'altro :
riepilogando per tutti quelli che ci leggono : colonna imponibili ->  totale imponibili (sia c/imposta detr. che non ) fatture emesse o ricevute che hanno data 2006 al netto delle note di variazione (come precisato nell'art.Vincenzo Andò odierno) iva -> totale IVA  detraibile  e "non ?!" (mah non so) 
esenti ->  solo art.10 ?! ( e cos'altro....)
non imponibili -> in base ai codici iva relativi alla non imponibilità
tutto ciò che rimane e che non fu indicato nella denuncia iva 2006 non va indicato .
Fin qui tutto ok? 
Perchè è molto interessante ciò che si legge nelle varie discussioni di questo forum , ma alla fine a volte c'è un accavallamento di informazioni che ti spiazzano e sarebbe bello , riepilogare con esempi pratici, indicando le casistiche più comuni .
Di nuovo grazie

----------


## Ginger

Ciao a tutti, 
volevo chiedervi una rapida consulenza, ho visto dalle risposte che molti di voi citano dei programmi per l'invio degli allegati scaricato dal sito delle entrate. Sono dei programmi solo per i commercialisti oppure devono essere usati da tutte le società che devono presentare l'elenco clienti/fornitori? 
Grazie e ciao 
Ginger.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il file è utilizzabile da tutti, ma poichè l'invio deve avvenire telematicamente, se non sei abilitato non raggiungi lo scopo. 
ciao  

> Ciao a tutti, 
> volevo chiedervi una rapida consulenza, ho visto dalle risposte che molti di voi citano dei programmi per l'invio degli allegati scaricato dal sito delle entrate. Sono dei programmi solo per i commercialisti oppure devono essere usati da tutte le società che devono presentare l'elenco clienti/fornitori? 
> Grazie e ciao 
> Ginger.

----------


## davide r.

Scusate la domanda che ad alcuni potrà sembrare anche banale. 
Ma per le esclusioni dall'enco clienti-fornitori limitata agli anni 2007/2008 (periodi d'imposta 2006/2007); quando si parla di esclusione dall'elenco di tutte le fatture, sia emesse che ricevute, per le quali non è prevista la registrazione ai fini Iva cosa si intende?
Tutte le fatture esenti, escluse, ecc... art. 10 - 15 - 74 (esclusi rottami e cascami...)? e quali altre?  
grazie e buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## sandra133

volevo chiedervi se potete indicarmi i soggetti che hanno l'obbligo di presentare questo elenco: con una lettura delle varie circolari, non ci sto capendo niente! scusate e grazie!

----------


## sandra133

> volevo chiedervi se potete indicarmi i soggetti che hanno l'obbligo di presentare questo elenco: con una lettura delle varie circolari, non ci sto capendo niente! scusate e grazie!

  
in particolare mi servirebbe di sapere se tutti i professionisti sono obbligati. 
aiutttt!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Hai provato a leggere qualche articolo sul sito ?     :Smile:    

> in particolare mi servirebbe di sapere se tutti i professionisti sono obbligati. 
> aiutttt!

----------


## sandra133

> Hai provato a leggere qualche articolo sul sito ?

  
ho letto una montagna di articoli: il mio capo mi mette l'ansia, ma ora se n'è andato e ho fatto tutto con calma. Credo di aver risolto!  
Grazie mille!

----------


## davide r.

> Scusate la domanda che ad alcuni potrà sembrare anche banale. 
> Ma per le esclusioni dall'enco clienti-fornitori limitata agli anni 2007/2008 (periodi d'imposta 2006/2007); quando si parla di esclusione dall'elenco di tutte le fatture, sia emesse che ricevute, per le quali non è prevista la registrazione ai fini Iva cosa si intende?
> Tutte le fatture esenti, escluse, ecc... art. 10 - 15 - 74 (esclusi rottami e cascami...)? e quali altre?  
> grazie e buon lavoro a tutti.

  PER FAVORE SE AVETE QUALCHE INFO A RIGUARDO FATEMI AVERE DELLE NOTIZIE? 
GRAZIE ANCORA

----------


## jam

> PER FAVORE SE AVETE QUALCHE INFO A RIGUARDO FATEMI AVERE DELLE NOTIZIE? 
> GRAZIE ANCORA

  prova a collegarti qui
ciao http://www.commercialistatelematico....fornitori.html

----------


## davide r.

> prova a collegarti qui
> ciao http://www.commercialistatelematico....fornitori.html

  L'articolo l'ho già letto ti ringrazio, ma non chiarisce quelli che sono i miei dubbi perchè anche li si parla di operazioni per le quali non è prevista la registrazione ai fini IVA. 
Io mi domandavo quale tipo di operazioni fossero quelle per cui non è prevista la registrazione ai fini iva? ...quali articoli?

----------


## jam

> L'articolo l'ho già letto ti ringrazio, ma non chiarisce quelli che sono i miei dubbi perchè anche li si parla di operazioni per le quali non è prevista la registrazione ai fini IVA. 
> Io mi domandavo quale tipo di operazioni fossero quelle per cui non è prevista la registrazione ai fini iva? ...quali articoli?

  i dati sono quelli relativi alle operazioni imponibili, non imponibili ed esenti, al netto delle relative note di variazione, pertanto, secondo me, non vanno inseriti i dati realtivi alle operazioni non rilevanti ai fini iva (es. art.15). 
spero di averti chiarito un pò le idee.
ciao

----------


## gg71_it

> in particolare mi servirebbe di sapere se tutti i professionisti sono obbligati. 
> aiutttt!

  per quello che ho capito io sono obbligati se tengono la contabilit&#224; ordinaria (anche solo per opzione)... La legge 3.8.2007, n. 127 esclude i soggetti in contabilit&#224; semplificata
 ("Per l'anno d'imposta 2006, i soggetti in regime di contabilita' semplificata di cui agli articoli 18 e 19 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 29 settembre 1973, n. 600, e successive modificazioni, sono esonerati dall'obbligo previsto dal comma 4-bis dell'articolo 8-bis del regolamento di cui al decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 22 luglio 1998, n. 322. La disposizione di cui al precedente periodo si applica anche ai soggetti iscritti nei registri nazionali, regionali e provinciali istituiti ai sensi della legge 7 dicembre 2000, n. 383, della legge 11 agosto 1991, n. 266, e successive modificazioni, e per gli iscritti all'anagrafe delle organizzazioni non lucrative di utilita' sociale istituita ai sensi del decreto legislativo 4 dicembre 1997, n. 460, e successive modificazioni. Con decreto del Ministro dell'economia e delle finanze, da emanare entro trenta giorni dalla data di entrata in vigore della legge di conversione del presente decreto, sono disciplinati i termini e le modalita' per la semplificazione, a favore dei soggetti di cui al periodo precedente, relativamente all'anno d'imposta 2007, degli adempimenti relativi")

----------


## mave70

Gli elenchi clienti fornitori da presentare per l'anno 2006 e 2007 rigurdano esclusivamente i soggetti titolari di partita IVA (non dovranno essere riportati i dati relativi ai clienti privati)....
Tra i clienti, abbiamo anche molti condomini, amministrazioni o enti con codice fiscale....come mi devo comportare? Vanno inseriti negli elenchi? :Confused:

----------


## ivanajol

> Gli elenchi clienti fornitori da presentare per l'anno 2006 e 2007 rigurdano esclusivamente i soggetti titolari di partita IVA (non dovranno essere riportati i dati relativi ai clienti privati)....
> Tra i clienti, abbiamo anche molti condomini, amministrazioni o enti con codice fiscale....come mi devo comportare? Vanno inseriti negli elenchi?

  La legge vuole per quest'anno l'indicazione negli elenchi CLIENTI dei soli possessori di Partita Iva, mentre nell'elenco fornitori vuole l'indicazione, oltre che  della Partita Iva, anche del Codice Fiscale. 
Pertanto, se nei fornitori hai condomini, amministrazioni etc. con solo codice fiscale dovrai indicarli nell'elenco fornitori, mentre se hai solo clienti di quel genere NO.
ciao

----------


## nico317

> Il file è utilizzabile da tutti, ma poichè l'invio deve avvenire telematicamente, se non sei abilitato non raggiungi lo scopo. 
> ciao

  vorresti dire che la mia società, non può inviare direttamente il file degli elenchi ?
Ho richiesto il rilascio del Pin all'ADE prima a nome del rappresentante legale, successivamente come società .
Avevo capito, che la società può inviarli direttamente con  FISCONLINE.
Anche perchè il commercialista stesso mi ha riferito che non vuole inviarli.
A presto. :Confused:

----------


## ivanajol

Salve a tutti. 
Allora, dato che si avvicina purtroppo a grandi passi la data di scadenza del primo invio per gli elenchi cli/fornitori, vediamo se riesco a fare un sunto (soprattutto per vedere se ciò che ho capito è esatto, ed eventualmente esporre ancora qualche dubbio). 
SOGGETTI OBBLIGATI: Contabilita' ordinarie (anche x opzione) mensili 15/10
                               Contabilita' ordinarie (anche x opzione)trimestr.15/11 
ELENCO CLIENTI : dati da indicare: solo partita Iva
                                               solo fatture emesse CON iva 
ELENCO FORNITORI dati da indicare: partita Iva
                                                 Codice fiscale
                                                 solo fatture ricevute CON iva 
DOCUMENTI DA PRENDERE IN CONSIDERAZIONE: 
Tutti i documenti portanti come  data di emissione l'anno 2006 e aventi Iva evidenziata in fattura, pertanto: 
- andranno riportate ESCLUSIVAMENTE le fatture con IVA, datate e registrate 2006, oppure datate 2006 e registrate nel 2007 (come fatture da ricevere, pertanto inserite in bilancio), ma NON andranno indicate le fatture datate 2005 e registrate nel 2006; 
- pertanto non andranno riportate le operazioni non soggette ad Iva, gli esclusi dal campo di applicazione, le operazioni intracomunitarie, le importazioni ed esportazioni, le fatture comprese nei  corrispettivi, le operazioni con San Marino e Vaticano, le operazioni art.74 (rottami e cascami - libri, etc.);
- documenti riepilogativi fino a Euro 154,93 (comprese le schede carburanti) 
Fin qui tutto ok. 
I miei enormi dubbi sorgono dopo e li elenco: 
DOMANDE A CUI ANCORA NON HO RISPOSTA: 
- fatture relative a autovetture, telefonini etc., per cui nel 2006 hanno avuto per un certo periodo una % di detraibilita', sia ai fini Iva che come costo (imponibile)  ---> come vanno indicate? 
- gli esenti art.10??? (sia come operazioni abituali, sia nel caso dell'art.10 n.27 quinquies ) 
- le note di variazione sia a debito che a credito vanno sommate alle operazioni stesse o indicate separatamente? 
- le note di variazione emesse nel 2006 ma RIFERITE A PERIODI PRECEDENTI???? come fare per individuarle ? (se non spulciando i documenti uno per uno, ammesso e non concesso che i documenti siano ancora in possesso dello studio) ed in ogni caso, ha senso dal momento che non vogliono che  siano inserite fatture emesse nel 2005 ma registrate nel 2006? 
- quali sono le operazioni relative a fatture emesse e ricevute per le quali non è prevista la registrazione ai fini Iva? (sono le cumulative e le fatture che vengono gia' comprese nei corrispettivi?) 
Dulcis in fundo....a parte il fatto  che il ministero non ha pubblicato alcun programma o istruzioni precise in merito, mi sembra di capire che è assolutamente impossibile fare una quadratura con la dichiarazione Iva, :Mad:  che un tempo ormai remoto (fino al 1994)  ci consentiva di verificare che i nostri elenchi fossero esatti, o almeno avessero un senso..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Spero di essermi espressa in maniera comprensibile...
Mi potete chiarire o dubbi ?? 
Grazie mille :Smile:

----------


## davide r.

Ricapitolando Sapete Dirmi Se Vanno Inserite Nell'elenco Queste Tipo Di Operazioni: 
1) Fatture Con Imposta Indetraibile?
2) Le Schede Carburanti?
3) E Le Bolle Doganali? 
Grazie, E Ciao A Tutti.

----------


## ivanajol

> Ricapitolando Sapete Dirmi Se Vanno Inserite Nell'elenco Queste Tipo Di Operazioni: 
> 1) Fatture Con Imposta Indetraibile?
> 2) Le Schede Carburanti?
> 3) E Le Bolle Doganali? 
> Grazie, E Ciao A Tutti.

  Le schede carburanti (essendo un documento riepilogativo) NO 
per gli altri quesiti ...sto aspettando pure io.... 
ciao

----------


## jam

> Le schede carburanti (essendo un documento riepilogativo) NO 
> per gli altri quesiti ...sto aspettando pure io.... 
> ciao

  
per conto mio:
scheda carburante - no
bolla doganale - si (essendo un documento valido ai fini iva il problema e il nr. di partita iva) 
iva indetraibile - si
attendo riscontro 
saluti

----------


## ivanajol

> per conto mio:
> scheda carburante - no
> bolla doganale - si (essendo un documento valido ai fini iva il problema e il nr. di partita iva) 
> iva indetraibile - si
> attendo riscontro 
> saluti

  Allora, pian pianino risolviamo i dubbi... 
- scheda carburante NO  sicuro 
- Imponibili con detraibilita' iva diversa o variata durante l'anno (spese autovetture e telefoni + cellulari) in allegato va indicato il 100% dell'imponibile e il 100% dell'Iva (anche se non detratta  o detratta parzialmente) 
- Bolle doganali  no 
Buon lavoro!! :Smile:

----------


## EnricoT

Salve.
Sono nuovo del forum.
Ho letto gran parte dei messaggi, ma i dubbi sulle fatture fornitori continuano a rimanere.
Accettando il fatto che debbano essere indicate le fatture ricevute che portano data documento 2006, è possibile che un'elaborazione fatta oggi non corrisponda a quella fatta dopo 10 giorni solo per il fatto che nel frattempo ho registrato una fattura del 2006!
Possibile?

----------


## Esmeralda

Salve a tutti, 
una domanda :  noi usiamo come sistema operativo l'AS400,
io devo quindi estrapolare i dati e trasformarli in un file da poter
spedire al commercialista che poi effettuerà l'invio all'ADE .
Il mio programmatore ha utilizzato per la creazione del file 
le "specifiche tecniche per la trasmissione telematica" indicate 
dall'Agenzia Entrate, ma poi in che modo devo inviare questo file al 
commercialista? :Confused:

----------


## nico317

Salve a tutti,
sono in possesso delle  credenziali per poter accedeere  al servizio Fisconline ,e nella sezione "sevizi telematici In primo piano" segnalano la presenza nella sezione "software"  della versione 1.0.1. del 7 agosto 07 del codice di controllo delle Comunicazioni  relative agli elenchi clienti e fornitori.
Non lo trovo ? Aiuto ! ho guardato tra le procedure di controllo  non l'ho trovata , ed il programma relativo alla comunicazione  è fermo alla versione 1.o. del 30 luglio.
Siete in grado di aiutarmi ?
Attendo con ansia  una risposta.
Intanto grazie 1000.

----------


## nervus

> Salve a tutti,
> sono in possesso delle  credenziali per poter accedeere  al servizio Fisconline ,e nella sezione "sevizi telematici In primo piano" segnalano la presenza nella sezione "software"  della versione 1.0.1. del 7 agosto 07 del codice di controllo delle Comunicazioni  relative agli elenchi clienti e fornitori.
> Non lo trovo ? Aiuto ! ho guardato tra le procedure di controllo  non l'ho trovata , ed il programma relativo alla comunicazione  è fermo alla versione 1.o. del 30 luglio.
> Siete in grado di aiutarmi ?
> Attendo con ansia  una risposta.
> Intanto grazie 1000.

  il programma di controllo lo trovi in software-pacchetti applicativi-controllo altri documenti.
è il 4°

----------


## DANI_10

scusa, ma guarda che anche per i fornitori per i periodi d'imposta 2006/2007 si può indicare anche solo la partita iva...

----------


## nico317

> il programma di controllo lo trovi in software-pacchetti applicativi-controllo altri documenti.
> è il 4°

  grazie mille , l'ho già trovato. Ora mi manca la creazione del file (devo attendere il programmatore) poi procedo con l'invio. :Smile:

----------


## ica

> Salve a tutti, 
> una domanda :  noi usiamo come sistema operativo l'AS400,
> io devo quindi estrapolare i dati e trasformarli in un file da poter
> spedire al commercialista che poi effettuerà l'invio all'ADE .
> Il mio programmatore ha utilizzato per la creazione del file 
> le "specifiche tecniche per la trasmissione telematica" indicate 
> dall'Agenzia Entrate, ma poi in che modo devo inviare questo file al 
> commercialista?

  All'interno del comando GESTIONE ELENCO IVA trovi la scelta 03=scarico elenco, con il quale generi un file testo secondo le specifiche tecniche che deve essere controllato con i programmi di controllo dell'Ade e poi autenticato secondo la consueta procedura. 
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

> scusa, ma guarda che anche per i fornitori per i periodi d'imposta 2006/2007 si può indicare anche solo la partita iva...

  E' vero.....ho peccato di zelo... :Big Grin: 
Sarebbe comunque opportuno procurarselo ugualmente visto che dal prossimo anno sara' obbligatorio. :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ............. visto che dal prossimo anno sara' obbligatorio.

  Sicura ??  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## elena

Salve a tutti, una domanda: ho dei condomini (tra i clienti) i quali hanno naturalmente il solo codice fiscale... non dovrebbero quindi rientrare nell'elenco dei clienti ma ho un dubbio, non si dovrà indicare (nei casi in cui esiste) la partita IVA dell'amministratore?
Domanda forse sciocca ma sono stata "catapultata" nelle "beghe" elenco clienti-fornitori da soli 2 gg.  :Mad: 
... come se il mio capo non sapesse dell'esistenza di questo adempimento  :Mad: 
Grazie!!!

----------


## jam

> Salve a tutti, una domanda: ho dei condomini (tra i clienti) i quali hanno naturalmente il solo codice fiscale... non dovrebbero quindi rientrare nell'elenco dei clienti ma ho un dubbio, non si dovr&#224; indicare (nei casi in cui esiste) la partita IVA dell'amministratore?
> Domanda forse sciocca ma sono stata "catapultata" nelle "beghe" elenco clienti-fornitori da soli 2 gg. 
> ... come se il mio capo non sapesse dell'esistenza di questo adempimento 
> Grazie!!!

  AdE il 25/5/07 ha emanato un provvedimento contenente alcune semplificazioni tra le quali "gli elenchi clienti comprendono solo i titolari di p.iva"
pertanto, a mio parere, i condomini privi di p.iva non vanno inclusi, indipendentemente dall'amministratore.
saluti

----------


## MANDI

Buon pomeriggio.
Volevo sapere se qualcuno ha già trasmesso elenchi provenienti da società esterne allo Studio.
Mi spiego.
Il file che una ns. ditta ci prepara è in formato .txt con una lunghezza di c.ca 50 pagg.
Questo formato è compatibile con il tracciato ministeriale?
Può essere trasferito sul file .mod e procedere alla normale operazione di controllo, autentica ed invio ?
Grazie

----------


## dadoxx

Buongiorno a tutti, 
qualcuno potrebbe riassumermi cosa va inserito nei righi: "operazioni imponibili comprensive  dell'imposta afferente" e " operazioni imponibili con iva non esposta in fattura"? Qual' è la differenza? Esistono itruzioni ufficiali in merito? 
Grazie a tutti

----------


## Bruna4353

Buonasera a tutti, mancano pochi giorni alla presentazione degli elenchi clienti/fornitori. 
Qualcuno sa dirmi se a tutt'oggi le operazioni di acquisto con IVA indetraibile vanno indicate separatamente per il totale oppure vanno indicate nella colonna delle operazioni imponibili e nella colonna iva ??
Grazie. :Confused:

----------


## sihaya

Salve!!
Tra pochi giorni scade la presentazione degli elenchi iva. Faccio parte di un caso NON CODIFICATO DALL'AGENZIA DELLE ENTRATE: nel 2006, a metà anno, ho cambiato il software gestionale.
Mi ritrovo la contabilità SPEZZATA IN DUE:  :EEK!:  da gennaio a giugno, e da luglio a dicembre. 
Per condire bene l'insalata, il software vecchio gira su dos, quello nuovo ovviamente su winows, e non c'è verso di travasare i dati con semplici automatismi. DOVRO' FARLO A MANO.
L'Agenzia delle Entrate non sa dirmi se devo per forza presentare UN FILE UNICO al 31/12 o se c'è la possibilità di presentarne due (I semestre e II semestre).
Per caso conoscete in giro qualche caso analogo?? 
Grazie infinite, 
laura.  :Confused:

----------


## Contabile

La versione attuale del software dell'Agenzia non permette l'importazione dei file in formato txt. 
I file in formato txt non possono essere trasmessi in quanto i sistemi di controllo dell'AdE producono lo scarto di tale tipo di estensione.

----------


## Contabile

Chiacchierando con un collega a pranzo si discuteva, visto il tenore letterale della norma *Legge 3 agosto 2007 n. 127 che ha convertito il famoso Dl 81/2007*,  _Articolo 15:
....omissis....
3-ter. Per l'anno d'imposta 2006, i soggetti in regime di contabilità semplificata di cui agli articoli 18 e 19 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 29 settembre 1973, n. 600, e successive modificazioni, sono esonerati dall'obbligo previsto dal comma 4-bis dell'articolo 8-bis del regolamento di cui al decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 22 luglio 1998, n. 322._ 
se nel regime di contabilità semplificata vi debbano rientrare anche i "contribuenti in franchigia" ed i "regimi agevolati". 
Posto che per l'invio dei corrispettivi vi è stata differenziazione per i "contribuenti in franchigia"...... il dubbio nasce e per ora rimane.
Pensieri in merito?

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Salve!!
> Tra pochi giorni scade la presentazione degli elenchi iva. Faccio parte di un caso NON CODIFICATO DALL'AGENZIA DELLE ENTRATE: nel 2006, a metà anno, ho cambiato il software gestionale.
> Mi ritrovo la contabilità SPEZZATA IN DUE:  da gennaio a giugno, e da luglio a dicembre. 
> Per condire bene l'insalata, il software vecchio gira su dos, quello nuovo ovviamente su winows, e non c'è verso di travasare i dati con semplici automatismi. DOVRO' FARLO A MANO.
> L'Agenzia delle Entrate non sa dirmi se devo per forza presentare UN FILE UNICO al 31/12 o se c'è la possibilità di presentarne due (I semestre e II semestre).
> Per caso conoscete in giro qualche caso analogo?? 
> Grazie infinite, 
> laura.

  Potresti generare due file e poi chiedere alla tua software house di unirli: in fin dei conti si tratta di un semplice tracciato record in formato testo; dovrebbe essere una cosa da 5 minuti.
Claudio.

----------


## doccarlo

Salve a tutti, 
medico convenzionato, volume affari sotto gli 80000 euro, quando invia , il 15 Ottobre o il 15 Novembre ? 
Ha solo operazioni esenti, non fa dichiarazione annuale iva, deve comunque inviare l'elenco' 
Tra i clienti, avrà solo l'asl da cui riceve i cedolini. 
Tra i fornitori, enel, italgas e acquedotto, poichè ha lo studio sotto casa detrae al 50 %, cosa indica ? 
Grazie 
Piercarlo Saino

----------


## Ornella P.

Non mi risulta che i professionisti debbano inviare l'elenco clienti e fornitori. 
ciao   

> Salve a tutti, 
> medico convenzionato, volume affari sotto gli 80000 euro, quando invia , il 15 Ottobre o il 15 Novembre ? 
> Ha solo operazioni esenti, non fa dichiarazione annuale iva, deve comunque inviare l'elenco' 
> Tra i clienti, avrà solo l'asl da cui riceve i cedolini. 
> Tra i fornitori, enel, italgas e acquedotto, poichè ha lo studio sotto casa detrae al 50 %, cosa indica ? 
> Grazie 
> Piercarlo Saino

----------


## doccarlo

Io ero rimasto a questa notizia, qualcuno sa se poi la mozione era stata accettata ? 
Grazie 
piercarlo 
il Senato, in data 26 giugno, ha presentato una mozione che dovrebbe impegnare il governo ad esonerare per il periodo d’imposta in corso al 1° gennaio 2006 da tale adempimento i soggetti in regime di contabilità semplificata, così come disposto dall’art. 18 del d.p.r. 29 settembre 1973 n. 600, e gli esercenti arti e professioni. 
Pertanto, se tale mozione venisse accettata per l’anno 2006 non saranno tenuti all’invio dell’elenco le imprese in contabilità semplificata, i professionisti e gli artisti.

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Io ero rimasto a questa notizia, qualcuno sa se poi la mozione era stata accettata ? 
> Grazie 
> piercarlo 
> il Senato, in data 26 giugno, ha presentato una mozione che dovrebbe impegnare il governo ad esonerare per il periodo d’imposta in corso al 1&#176; gennaio 2006 da tale adempimento i soggetti in regime di contabilit&#224; semplificata, cos&#236; come disposto dall’art. 18 del d.p.r. 29 settembre 1973 n. 600, e gli esercenti arti e professioni. 
> Pertanto, se tale mozione venisse accettata per l’anno 2006 non saranno tenuti all’invio dell’elenco le imprese in contabilit&#224; semplificata, i professionisti e gli artisti.

  L'art. 15, comma 3-ter, DL 81/2007 cos&#236; recita:
"_Per  l'anno  d'imposta  2006,  i  soggetti  in regime di contabilita' semplificata di  cui  agli  articoli  18 e 19 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 29  settembre  1973,  n.  600,  e  successive  modificazioni,  sono esonerati dall'obbligo  previsto  dal  comma  4-bis  dell'articolo  8-bis  del regolamento di  cui  al  decreto  del  Presidente  della  Repubblica 22 luglio 1998, n.  322_".
Quindi stando alla norma restano esclusi solo le imprese e i professionisti in regime di contabilit&#224; semplificata. Se sono in contabilit&#224; ordinaria, anche per opzione, dovrebbero essere tenuti ad inviare gli elenchi.
Senza ulteriori precisazioni da chi di dovere non credo si possano dare altre interpretazioni.
Claudio.

----------


## antoniov

Ciao,
sono spiacente di darmi una bruttissima notizia. Il tuo problema (che è anche il mio e quelo di molte altre aziende) non è preso in considerazione dalla legge.  :Confused: 
La legge prevede l'invio di un solo file con un limitatissimo numero di eccezione precisamente elencato ed in cui non si fa riferimento a doppi software.
Ti agigungo che la fusione di due archivi con tracciato previsto dall'Agenzia delle Entrate è assolutamente impossibile. :Frown: 
Noi, per la disperazione abbiamo registrato nuovamente i dati su uno dei due software con un dispendio di energie che puoi ben immaginare.

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Ciao,
> sono spiacente di darmi una bruttissima notizia. Il tuo problema (che è anche il mio e quelo di molte altre aziende) non è preso in considerazione dalla legge. 
> La legge prevede l'invio di un solo file con un limitatissimo numero di eccezione precisamente elencato ed in cui non si fa riferimento a doppi software.
> Ti agigungo che la fusione di due archivi con tracciato previsto dall'Agenzia delle Entrate è assolutamente impossibile.
> Noi, per la disperazione abbiamo registrato nuovamente i dati su uno dei due software con un dispendio di energie che puoi ben immaginare.

  Perchè non è possibile fondere i due file? Tempo fa' avevo provato ad aprire alcuni file generati con programmi Sogei con un editor di testo e i dati mi sembravano tutti in chiaro. Anche se non ho mai provato a fare una cosa del genere sono convinto che studiandosi bene il tracciato record sia possibile fare tutto manualmente con un banale editor di testo. Tra l'altro gli archivi con gli elenchi hanno una struttura molto semplice (non è come per una dichiarazione dei redditi).
Prima di perdere giorni a travasare archivi ti conveniva chiedere a qualche programmatore serio.
Claudio.

----------


## Rafelito

> L'art. 15, comma 3-ter, DL 81/2007 così recita:
> "_Per  l'anno  d'imposta  2006,  i  soggetti  in regime di contabilita' semplificata di  cui  agli  articoli  18 e 19 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 29  settembre  1973,  n.  600,  e  successive  modificazioni,  sono esonerati dall'obbligo  previsto  dal  comma  4-bis  dell'articolo  8-bis  del regolamento di  cui  al  decreto  del  Presidente  della  Repubblica 22 luglio 1998, n.  322_".
> Quindi stando alla norma restano esclusi solo le imprese e i professionisti in regime di contabilità semplificata. Se sono in contabilità ordinaria, anche per opzione, dovrebbero essere tenuti ad inviare gli elenchi.
> Senza ulteriori precisazioni da chi di dovere non credo si possano dare altre interpretazioni.
> Claudio.

  Grazie per il riferimento, ma mi chiedo: e per i contribuenti in regime di inizio attività?! E' un regime contabile semplificato ma non menzioanto negli art. in questione ???  :Confused:

----------


## DANI_10

> Sicura ??

   :Big Grin:  in effetti...solo per quest'anno hanno detto tutto e il contrario di tutto!!!! 
e cmq anch'io sto cominciando a trovarmi i cf mancanti con entratel e a chiederli ai clienti...che ovviamente me ne portano 1/4 di quelli che servono, e si scocciano pure!!! 
cmq mi pare che anche per l'anno prossimo (competenza 2007) si possa indicare solo la partita iva!

----------


## ALIXIA2627

..scusate l'intrusione...!
vorrei ricollegarmi alla questione delle note di variazione riferite ad anni precedenti: credevo di avere le risposte ed i dubbi, invece, oggi mi attanagliano! :Confused: 
credo di aver capito che le note di variazione in esenzione art. 26 NON vadano proprio considerate negli elenchi! 
ma per le altre?? non mi è chiaro se vadano escluse o se le devo comunque "conteggiare" con la facoltà di non specificare che si tratti di documenti relativi ad anni precedenti.. :EEK!: 
insomma..gli importi li devo considerare oppure no??? :Confused: 
ringrazio in anticipo chiunque abbia la pazienza x rispondermi..

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> ..scusate l'intrusione...!
> vorrei ricollegarmi alla questione delle note di variazione riferite ad anni precedenti: credevo di avere le risposte ed i dubbi, invece, oggi mi attanagliano!
> credo di aver capito che le note di variazione in esenzione art. 26 NON vadano proprio considerate negli elenchi! 
> ma per le altre?? non mi è chiaro se vadano escluse o se le devo comunque "conteggiare" con la facoltà di non specificare che si tratti di documenti relativi ad anni precedenti..
> insomma..gli importi li devo considerare oppure no???
> ringrazio in anticipo chiunque abbia la pazienza x rispondermi..

  Cosa intendi per note di variazione in esenzione art. 26?
Se la nota è relativa ad un'operazione effettuata in anni precedenti non va negli elenchi. Se è relativa ad un'operazione effettuata lo stesso anno, tale operazione andrà indicata al netto della variazione.
Claudio.

----------


## studioianna

:Confused: salve a tutti, sono nuova sul forum e forse qualcuno ha già fatto la stessa domanda ... ma  vorrei sapere quanto segue: 
tutti i professionisti sono esonerati all'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori o solo i professionisti che operano in regime di contabilità semplificata???? :Confused:  
ogni giorno cambiano le cose e adesso non ci sto capendo + niente!!!! :Frown:  
Grazie in anticipo a chi mi rispondera'! 
Elisa

----------


## Trentatre trentini

Altra cosa da dire è che per il 2006 e 2007 negli elenchi è possibile non indicare le fatture senza obbligo di registrazione ai fini iva. 
Quindi i soggetti che applicano il forfettino, non avendo obbligo di registrazione, sarebbero comunque esclusi.
Claudio.

----------


## ivanajol

> salve a tutti, sono nuova sul forum e forse qualcuno ha già fatto la stessa domanda ... ma  vorrei sapere quanto segue: 
> tutti i professionisti sono esonerati all'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori o solo i professionisti che operano in regime di contabilità semplificata???? 
> ogni giorno cambiano le cose e adesso non ci sto capendo + niente!!!! 
> Grazie in anticipo a chi mi rispondera'! 
> Elisa

  
Ciao
Sono esonerati, per quest'anno, tutti i professionisti.
Ciao e buon lavoro!

----------


## ivanajol

e comunque ti conviene dare una bella spulciata a tutto  questo topic:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...read.php?t=23:)

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao
> Sono esonerati, per quest'anno, tutti i professionisti.
> Ciao e buon lavoro!

  Io invece continuo ad avere molti dubbi.
L'interpretazione letterale della norma sull'esonero sembra voglia dire che:
= sono esonerati per il 2006 le imprese ed i professionisti in contabilit&#224; semplificata per natura
= non sono esonerati per il 2006 le imprese ed i professionisti in contabilit&#224; ordinaria sia per natura sia per opzione
= presentano gli  elenchi il 15.10 coloro che hanno superato nel 2005 i limiti dei ricavi (309.874 per servizi 516.457 per altre attivit&#224 :Wink:  a prescindere dalla natura o dalla opzione
= presentano gli elenchi il 15.11 coloro che non hanno superato nel 2005 i limiti dei ricavi, a prescindere dalla natura o dalla opzione 
Ovviamente la mia opinione vale quanto la tua. 
Ciao

----------


## emanuelaf

Buongiorno !! 
Mi confermate che l'ultima versione del software messo a disposizione dall'AdE per la compilazione dell'elenco cli/for è questo ? http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...i+e+Fornitori/ 
Sono insicura perchè è datato 30/7... 
Grazie

----------


## ALIXIA2627

..provo a spiegarmi meglio..: 
- nota di credito emessa su fattura del 2005 (in esenzione iva art.26) non va inserita negli elenchi (vedi Il Sole 24 Ore di ieri)
- note di variazione +/- relative ad anni precedenti vanno inserite negli elenchi ma con indicazione facoltativa per 2006 e 2007 (sempre Il Sole di ieri) :Confused:  
inoltre, su un articolo del 19/09 di Vincenzo D'Andò si fa riferimento ad una interpretazione del Prof.Zanetti: sintetizzando: - una nota di variazione emessa nel novembre 2006 in relazione ad un'operazione fatturata a febbraio 2006 va inserita negli elenchi a diretta defalcazione delle altre operazioni 
- una nota di variazione emessa nel maggio 2006 in relazione ad una operazione fatturata a ottobre 2005 va inserita negli elenchi ma separatamente :EEK!:  
...la nebbia si infittisce...

----------


## studioianna

Anche io continuo a nutrire dei dubbi :Confused:  ....non sono riuscita a trovare nessuna "notizia" al riguardo che mi abbia assicurato la cosa; leggendo le note del mio produttore di software, sembrerebbe che tutti i professionisti siano esonerati - leggendo degli articoli sul sole 24 ore sembrerebbe che siano esonerati solo i professionisti in contabilità semplificata..... 
qualcuno saprebbe darmi una fonte attendibile?????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Grazie in anticipo 
Elisa

----------


## ivanajol

Allora, or ora ho ricevuto il manuale della mia software house nel quale si citano estremi e forse...ci aiutera'
Vi allego tutta l'introduzione  
Elenco Clienti/Fornitori
Guida Riferimento Introduzione
Premessa
Lart.37, commi 8 e 9, del D.L.223/2006, ha previsto, tra i nuovi adempimenti, linvio telematico allAgenzia delle
Entrate dei dati anagrafici ed Iva relativi ai Clienti e Fornitori riferiti allesercizio precedente.
Il nuovo adempimento, che ha cadenza annuale, deve essere assolto entro sessanta giorni dal termine previsto per la
presentazione della Comunicazione annuale dati IVA e, quindi a regime, entro il 29 aprile di ciascun anno con
riferimento alle operazioni relative allanno dimposta precedente.
Per il solo 2006 ladempimento, che riguarda quali soggetti obbligati le imprese in contabilità ordinaria (anche per
opzione) ed i professionisti in contabilità ordinaria per opzione, deve essere espletato nei seguenti termini:
 15/10/2006 per i predetti soggetti con volume daffari nel 2006 superiore a 309.874,14 Euro (prestazioni di
servizio) e 516.456,90 Euro (altri casi);
 15/11/2007 per i predetti soggetti con volume daffari nel 2006 non superiore a 309.874,14 Euro (prestazioni
di servizio) 516.456,90 Euro (altri casi).
Per quanto riguarda gli elementi da includere negli elenchi, il comma 4-bis del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica
22 luglio 1998, n. 322, ricomprende tra i clienti tutti coloro nei cui confronti è stata emessa fattura. Tuttavia in sede di
prima applicazione, al fine di rendere meno oneroso il nuovo adempimento, il comma 9 dellarticolo 37 del decreto
prevede per lanno dimposta 2006 lindicazione dei soli clienti titolari di partita IVA.
Nellelenco dei fornitori occorre indicare esclusivamente i soggetti titolari di partita IVA da cui sono stati effettuati
acquisti rilevanti ai fini dellimposta sul valore aggiunto.
Non rilevano gli acquisti di beni e servizi esclusi dal campo di applicazione dellIVA.
I dati che devono essere riportati negli elenchi per ciascun soggetto sono il codice fiscale, limporto complessivo delle
operazioni effettuate, tenendo conto delle variazioni di cui allarticolo 26 del DPR n. 633 del 1972, con evidenziazione
dellimponibile, dellimposta, nonché delle operazioni non imponibili e di quelle esenti.
In sintesi, per le comunicazioni relative al 2006:
 in relazione ai clienti:
o è stata resa facoltativa lindicazione del codice fiscale, con Comunicato Stampa del 10/11/2006
o vanno indicati i soli titolari di Partita Iva
 in relazione ai fornitori:
o è stata resa facoltativa lindicazione del codice fiscale dallart.1, comma 337, della L.296/2006
(Finanziaria 2007), che ha previsto che tali comunicazioni si considerano validamente effettuate
anche se il contribuente, invece di indicare il codice fiscale dei soggetti da cui sono stati effettuati
acquisti rilevanti ai fini dellapplicazione dellimposta sul valore aggiunto, ne indica il numero di
partita IVA.
Segnaliamo comunque che, per le comunicazioni relative al 2007, dovranno essere indicati anche i clienti non titolari di
Partita Iva e lobbligo di indicazione del codice fiscale si applicherà sia ai clienti che ai fornitori.
Ai fini sanzionatori, lomessa presentazione degli elenchi, nonché linvio degli stessi con dati falsi o incompleti,
comporta lapplicazione della sanzione amministrativa in misura fissa (da un minimo di 258 ad un massimo di 2.065
euro) prevista dallarticolo 11 del D.Lgs. n. 471 del 1997.
Ricordiamo infine che, con Provvedimento del 25/05/2007, sono state fornite le Specifiche Tecniche e le indicazioni
operative relative alladempimento.

----------


## Stesgo

Sfortunatamente il tracciato no nè una serie di record uno per ogni cliente o fornitore, ma ogni posizione va di seguito all'altra (fino a 70 per ogni riga) e bisogna contare che il file non passi i 3MB. Per il produttore di software non è banale accodare i dati di un file all'altro perchè fa sballare tutti i controlli.
E' effettivamente un lavoraccio, ma fattibile. Bisogna vedere se il numero di dati da inserire è notevole (allora si può pagare un programmatore che modifichi il suo programma) o no (nel qual caso conviene farlo all'interno dello studio/azienda).

----------


## Speedy

> Allora, or ora ho ricevuto il manuale della mia software house nel quale si citano estremi e forse...ci aiutera'
> Vi allego tutta l'introduzione 
> ....  relative all’adempimento.

  Mi pare, Ivana, che dicano le stesse cose che ho detto io prima. 
Sei d'accordo ?

----------


## studioianna

Grazie Ivana, da quello che leggo sulle istruzioni della tua software house , l'adempimento riguarda anche tutti i professionisti in regime di contabilità ordinaria ; pertanto gli esonerati rimangono i professionisti in regime di contabilità semplificata... 
credo di aver risolto i miei dubbi, se comunque avessi delle novità anche io, vi faro' sapere  :Big Grin: 
Grazie ancora

----------


## ivanajol

> Mi pare, Ivana, che dicano le stesse cose che ho detto io prima. 
> Sei d'accordo ?

  assolutamente si!
speriamo sia la volta buona!! :Big Grin:

----------


## studioianna

> assolutamente si!
> speriamo sia la volta buona!!

   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  SPERIAMO DAVVERO!!!!!!!

----------


## pinus

Ciao a tutti, sono un nuovo utente.
Vorrei porre dei quesiti:
1)Le fatture datate 2005 ma registrate nel 2006 vanno considerate? (al punto 2.3 del provvedimento dell'agenzia delle entrate si legge "Nella individuazione degli elementi informativi da trasmettere, il soggetto obbligato farà riferimento allanno risultante dalla data della fattura o della nota di variazione" quindi presumo che non vadano considerate...chiedo conferma)
2)L'esenzione per chi è in contabilità semplificata vale solo per quest'anno?
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se ne è già parlato (fino alla nausea) in questo stessa discussione. Se hai la pazienza di leggerla troverai la risposta. 
ciao   

> Ciao a tutti, sono un nuovo utente.
> Vorrei porre dei quesiti:
> 1)Le fatture datate 2005 ma registrate nel 2006 vanno considerate? (al punto 2.3 del provvedimento dell'agenzia delle entrate si legge "Nella individuazione degli elementi informativi da trasmettere, il soggetto obbligato farà riferimento allanno risultante dalla data della fattura o della nota di variazione" quindi presumo che non vadano considerate...chiedo conferma)
> 2)L'esenzione per chi è in contabilità semplificata vale solo per quest'anno?
> Vi ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## emanuelaf

Buongiorno.
Sapete dirmi se è possibile presentare in ritardo il modello cli/for,e a quanto ammonta la sanzione (ridotta o meno) ? 
grazie

----------


## Esmeralda

Salve a tutti, 
nel file da creare per l'elenco il record di testa è quello riferito ai dati del contribuente, ma visto che l'elenco sarà inviato dal mio commercialista il progressivo dell'invio è riferito all'invio della mia ditta o al totale degli invii
che il commercialista farà?Di conseguenza i dati relativi all'intermediario devo inserirli io o loro?

----------


## pinus

Chiedo scusa, avevo evidentemente saltato qualche pagina.
Ho risolto i miei dubbi.Comunque c'&#232; anche questo articolo
"*Elenchi Iva, circolare in arrivo.*
E’ in arrivo la circolare delle Entrate con le risposte ai principali dubbi sulla trasmissione telematica degli elenchi clienti e fornitori. Diventa a questo punto meno probabile l’ipotesi di un rinvio della scadenza del 15 ottobre. Sul differimento di alcuni soggetti al 15 novembre, va notato che in questo caso il riferimento &#232; il volume d’affari 2006 e non l’opzione prescelta ai fini della periodicit&#224; Iva. Ci&#242; significa che possono fruire del termine pi&#249; lungo anche i soggetti che hanno liquidato l’Iva nel 2006 con periodicit&#224; mensile, Viceversa, chi nel 2006 ha liquidato l’imposta trimestralmente ma ha superato il limite del volume d’affari, oltre a essere mensile per il 2007 deve trasmettere gli elenchi 2006 entro il 15 ottobre.
Giorgio Gavelli – Massimo Sirri, Elenchi Iva, regole in arrivo, in Il Sole-24 Ore, 2/10/2007, pag. 32"

----------


## lele

Scusate volevo sapere se un soggetto straniero con rappresentante fiscale italiano deve inviare l'elenco clienti fornitori,presumo di s&#236; dovendo adempiere alla dichiarazione iva e agli altri adempimenti; se deve inviare l'elenco,devo considerarlo a tutti gli effetti come un soggetto italiano?cio&#232; se ha clienti e fornitori italiani devono essere inseriti in elenco,per import export al di fuori dell'Italia no?
grazie,forse non mi son spiegato molto bene..

----------


## DANI_10

> Chiedo scusa, avevo evidentemente saltato qualche pagina.
> Ho risolto i miei dubbi.Comunque c'è anche questo articolo
> "*Elenchi Iva, circolare in arrivo.*
> E in arrivo la circolare delle Entrate con le risposte ai principali dubbi sulla trasmissione telematica degli elenchi clienti e fornitori. Diventa a questo punto meno probabile lipotesi di un rinvio della scadenza del 15 ottobre. Sul differimento di alcuni soggetti al 15 novembre, va notato che in questo caso il riferimento è il volume daffari 2006 e non lopzione prescelta ai fini della periodicità Iva. Ciò significa che possono fruire del termine più lungo anche i soggetti che hanno liquidato lIva nel 2006 con periodicità mensile, Viceversa, chi nel 2006 ha liquidato limposta trimestralmente ma ha superato il limite del volume daffari, oltre a essere mensile per il 2007 deve trasmettere gli elenchi 2006 entro il 15 ottobre.
> Giorgio Gavelli  Massimo Sirri, Elenchi Iva, regole in arrivo, in Il Sole-24 Ore, 2/10/2007, pag. 32"

  ma quando arriva sta circolare????????????mancano meno di due settimane!

----------


## DANI_10

> Salve a tutti, 
> nel file da creare per l'elenco il record di testa è quello riferito ai dati del contribuente, ma visto che l'elenco sarà inviato dal mio commercialista il progressivo dell'invio è riferito all'invio della mia ditta o al totale degli invii
> che il commercialista farà?Di conseguenza i dati relativi all'intermediario devo inserirli io o loro?

  penso che sia riferito all'invio della tua ditta...io nn ho ancora iniziato a predisporli in definitivo, quando avrò provato ti farò sapere...

----------


## ivanajol

Salve !! e Buon pomeriggio.. 
stavolta tocca al software...noi ci stiamo dannando come matti per capire cosa vogliono e non vogliono negli elenchi cli/for, chi li deve presentare e chi no e via discorrendo, ma....il software di controllo del Ministero??????  
Ora io sarei in grado (spero :Big Grin: ) di condurre in porto almeno un elencuccio semplice semplice, tanto per poterlo verificare e conseguentemente cpntrollare con Sogei, ma ad oggi non c'è il programma.....ci risiamo....!!!!! 
(non me lo sono persa vero??) :Embarrassment:

----------


## DANI_10

> Salve !! e Buon pomeriggio.. 
> stavolta tocca al software...noi ci stiamo dannando come matti per capire cosa vogliono e non vogliono negli elenchi cli/for, chi li deve presentare e chi no e via discorrendo, ma....il software di controllo del Ministero??????  
> Ora io sarei in grado (spero) di condurre in porto almeno un elencuccio semplice semplice, tanto per poterlo verificare e conseguentemente cpntrollare con Sogei, ma ad oggi non c'è il programma.....ci risiamo....!!!!! 
> (non me lo sono persa vero??)

  
guarda che c'è, devi avere l'accesso a Entratel! :Wink:

----------


## studioianna

si ...c'è : una volta fatto l'accesso ad entratel, devi andare sulla voce " software" - controllo altri documenti ..... li trovi lì i moduli di controllo!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## ivanajol

> si ...c'è : una volta fatto l'accesso ad entratel, devi andare sulla voce " software" - controllo altri documenti ..... li trovi lì i moduli di controllo!!!!

  Devo essere proprio stordita....questi elenchi mi hanno mandato in paranoia.... :Big Grin:   grazie mille!!! :Smile:

----------


## DANI_10

> Devo essere proprio stordita....questi elenchi mi hanno mandato in paranoia....  grazie mille!!!

  a me hanno anche un po' scassato i...ehm scusate la volgarità! :Big Grin:  non è che il 14 ottobre salta fuori qlk genio del governo e dice che non vanno più inviati? io non ci sto: con tutto il casino che ho fatto, adesso glieli voglio mandare!

----------


## Esmeralda

> penso che sia riferito all'invio della tua ditta...io nn ho ancora iniziato a predisporli in definitivo, quando avrò provato ti farò sapere...

  
Grazie mille!!! :Smile:

----------


## Bibolo

arriva un girono perima del termine come sempre.

----------


## ALIXIA2627

> ..provo a spiegarmi meglio..: 
> - nota di credito emessa su fattura del 2005 (in esenzione iva art.26) non va inserita negli elenchi (vedi Il Sole 24 Ore di ieri)
> - note di variazione +/- relative ad anni precedenti vanno inserite negli elenchi ma con indicazione facoltativa per 2006 e 2007 (sempre Il Sole di ieri) 
> inoltre, su un articolo del 19/09 di Vincenzo D'Andò si fa riferimento ad una interpretazione del Prof.Zanetti: sintetizzando: - una nota di variazione emessa nel novembre 2006 in relazione ad un'operazione fatturata a febbraio 2006 va inserita negli elenchi a diretta defalcazione delle altre operazioni 
> - una nota di variazione emessa nel maggio 2006 in relazione ad una operazione fatturata a ottobre 2005 va inserita negli elenchi ma separatamente 
> ...la nebbia si infittisce...

  sono così fusa che mi rispondo da sola..anche per non creare ulteriore confusione agli altri..la risposta ai miei dubbi era sempre sul Sole di ieri..
guardando lo schema dei quadri della comunicazione è chiaro che le note di variazione relative ad anni precedenti vanno conteggiate in elenco (nell'importo complessivo delle operazioni effettuate nell'anno) e c'è la facoltà di indicarle, separatamente, nella sezione sottostante (importo complessivo delle note di variazione emesse e ricevute nell'anno e riferite ad anni precedenti) :Smile:  
di "sicuro", inoltre, non vanno inserite nei modelli le note di credito emesse con l'esenzione art. 26 (almeno fino a prova contraria)

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> sono così fusa che mi rispondo da sola..anche per non creare ulteriore confusione agli altri..la risposta ai miei dubbi era sempre sul Sole di ieri..
> guardando lo schema dei quadri della comunicazione è chiaro che le note di variazione relative ad anni precedenti vanno conteggiate in elenco (nell'importo complessivo delle operazioni effettuate nell'anno) e c'è la facoltà di indicarle, separatamente, nella sezione sottostante (importo complessivo delle note di variazione emesse e ricevute nell'anno e riferite ad anni precedenti) 
> di "sicuro", inoltre, non vanno inserite nei modelli le note di credito emesse con l'esenzione art. 26 (almeno fino a prova contraria)

  Per le note di variazione relative ad anni precedenti non c'è l'obbligo di indicazione in elenco per il 2006 e 2007. Per quelle relative ad operazioni effettuate nell'anno, le operazioni andranno considerate già al netto della variazione.
E poi ripeto: cosa intendi per esenzione art. 26? Tutte le note di variazione vengono emesse ai sensi dell'art. 26. 
Claudio.

----------


## studioianna

:d:d:d:d !!!!!!!

----------


## studioianna

ma uno sciopero degli studi commerciali mai eh??????????   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  !!!!!!!

----------


## Trentatre trentini

Forse per esenzione art. 26 intendevi le note di variazione senza rettifica dell'iva? Dovrebbero seguire le regole delle altre note di variazione.
Claudio.

----------


## GINNY

Vorrei chiedere: qualcuno utilizza il programma di contabilità AD-HOC Windows?

----------


## doccarlo

Ti ringrazio per la precisazione, poichè la maggior parte dei medici convenzionati sarà in regime ordinario, potete gentilmente chiarimi le idee rispetto ai quesiti da me posti ? 
Grazie per l'aiuto: 
medico convenzionato, volume affari sotto gli 80000 euro, quando invia , il 15 Ottobre o il 15 Novembre ? 
Ha solo operazioni esenti, non fa dichiarazione annuale iva, deve comunque inviare l'elenco? Parrebbe di si a questo punto. 
Tra i clienti, ne avrà uno solo : l'asl da cui riceve i cedolini. 
Tra i fornitori, enel, italgas e acquedotto, poichè ha lo studio sotto casa detrae al 50 %, cosa indica come quota iva comunque per lui indetraibile in quanto rappresenta un costo? 
Grazie 
Piercarlo Saino    

> L'art. 15, comma 3-ter, DL 81/2007 così recita:
> "_Per  l'anno  d'imposta  2006,  i  soggetti  in regime di contabilita' semplificata di  cui  agli  articoli  18 e 19 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 29  settembre  1973,  n.  600,  e  successive  modificazioni,  sono esonerati dall'obbligo  previsto  dal  comma  4-bis  dell'articolo  8-bis  del regolamento di  cui  al  decreto  del  Presidente  della  Repubblica 22 luglio 1998, n.  322_".
> Quindi stando alla norma restano esclusi solo le imprese e i professionisti in regime di contabilità semplificata. Se sono in contabilità ordinaria, anche per opzione, dovrebbero essere tenuti ad inviare gli elenchi.
> Senza ulteriori precisazioni da chi di dovere non credo si possano dare altre interpretazioni.
> Claudio.

----------


## seta

> Vorrei chiedere: qualcuno utilizza il programma di contabilità AD-HOC Windows?

  Io lo conosco, si tratta di ad-hoc 6 della zucchetti

----------


## GINNY

Ma lo usi????
Nel senso c'è modo di preparare il file per l'invio o mi devo stampare gli elenchi e buttarli a mano nel software dell'ADE?
Grazie

----------


## Lorena2546

Scusate, qualcuno ha già provato ad inserire i date nel sw dell'ADE ? Io ho inserito un CF sbagliato e non mi fa cancellare la comunicazione compilata. :EEK!:  Qualcuno sa come si fa?
Grazie mille

----------


## seta

> Ma lo usi????
> Nel senso c'è modo di preparare il file per l'invio o mi devo stampare gli elenchi e buttarli a mano nel software dell'ADE?
> Grazie

  E' un programma di contabilità per aziende, non studi professionali.
Lo utilizzo quando mi reco da un cliente che ha la contabilità interna e per il quale seguo la parte contabile.
Proprio oggi la software house ha effettuato l'aggiornamento con il programma degli elenchi clienti/fornitori, che permette anche di creare il file per la trasmissione telematica.
E' il caso che contatti subito il programmatore.
Se poi hai bisogno di qualche confronto in merito all'utilizzo, ci possiamo risentire giovedì mattina quando sarò ancora da loro. 
ciao

----------


## GINNY

Grazie molto gentile Seta!
Comunque a quanto ho capito occorre un aggiornamento... altrimenti..... 
Ciao

----------


## francescociccio

...mi permetto di aggiungere un'altra domanda: 
gli imprenditori individuali agricoli sono esonerati? dal tenore letterale non sembrerebbe...perchè essi non sono tenuti ad evere contabilità ai fini delle imposte dirette....o sbaglio?    

> Chiacchierando con un collega a pranzo si discuteva, visto il tenore letterale della norma *Legge 3 agosto 2007 n. 127 che ha convertito il famoso Dl 81/2007*,  _Articolo 15:
> ....omissis....
> 3-ter. Per l'anno d'imposta 2006, i soggetti in regime di contabilità semplificata di cui agli articoli 18 e 19 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 29 settembre 1973, n. 600, e successive modificazioni, sono esonerati dall'obbligo previsto dal comma 4-bis dell'articolo 8-bis del regolamento di cui al decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 22 luglio 1998, n. 322._ 
> se nel regime di contabilità semplificata vi debbano rientrare anche i "contribuenti in franchigia" ed i "regimi agevolati". 
> Posto che per l'invio dei corrispettivi vi è stata differenziazione per i "contribuenti in franchigia"...... il dubbio nasce e per ora rimane.
> Pensieri in merito?

----------


## francescociccio

controlli incrociati?? incrociare decine di milioni di dati senza mezzi adeguati e per riuscire ad "intercettare" quale tipo di evasione? 
mmmah , secondo me è sarà del tutto inutile.     

> Sono contento che tu sia convinta che servono: questo significa che questo ulteriore adempimento non sarà fine a sè stesso.
> Il fatto è che però mi viene difficile pensare che abbiano tolto un adempimento che era utile; cioè, se l'hanno tolto .... vabbè.
> L'elenco clienti e fornitori fa scaturire controlli incrociati ?? Mah, altra perplessità .... non hanno i mezzi per controllare più del 2% dei contribuenti (gli studi di settore e i parametri sono una specifica ammissione di impotenza del Fisco con i controlli _in loco_), e si mettono con l'elenco dei clienti ??
> Io penso che a volte l'efficacia di una norma derivi anche da quanto i contribuenti pensano sia efficace ... poi, se non lo è, loro non lo sapranno mai !! 
> ciao

----------


## ivanajol

> ma uno sciopero degli studi commerciali mai eh??????????  :!!!!!!!

  siamo troppo in minoranza, rispetto ai contribuenti... :Frown: 
non ci ascolterebbero mai in Parlamento....: :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> siamo troppo in minoranza, rispetto ai contribuenti...

  Mi sa che tra dottori, ragionieri, abusivi vari, ed esperti faidate, siamo più dei contribuenti .....  :Smile:

----------


## SIMOBRU

Qualcuno può risolvere questi miei dubbi ?? :  
1° - Dati del soggetto cui si riferisce la comunicazione -
       Codice Fiscale del soggetto obbligato :
       in caso di società, in questo rigo va indicato il codice fiscale del
       legale rappresentante ?? 
2° - Elenco Fornitori -
      Operazioni imponibili comprensive dell'imposta afferente :
      in questo rigo va indicato l'importo relativo all'acquisto di libri  ?? 
      (IVA assolta dall'Editore, compresa nel prezzo di vendita - art 74, 
       1° comma, lettera c )  
Grazie 
Simo

----------


## nuvola

:Confused: ... Avrei bisogno di qualche chiarimento.. sul sole 24 ore di qualche giorno fa si parla dei vari limiti per la presentazione al 15 ottobre o al 15 novembre..si parla di volume d'affari del 2006, tempo fa per&#242; avevo letto sempre su un articolo del sole 24ore che per decidere diciamo la scadenza bisognava prendere come riferimento il volume d'affari dell'anno 2005. Mi chiarite un attimo le idee..?! Le semplificate sono escluse comunque al di la del volume d'affari ..? Basta che nel 2006 fossero in semplificata? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ALIXIA2627

> Per le note di variazione relative ad anni precedenti non c'è l'obbligo di indicazione in elenco per il 2006 e 2007. Per quelle relative ad operazioni effettuate nell'anno, le operazioni andranno considerate già al netto della variazione.
> E poi ripeto: cosa intendi per esenzione art. 26? Tutte le note di variazione vengono emesse ai sensi dell'art. 26. 
> Claudio.

  per esente art.26 intendo proprio le note di variazione emesse senza rettifica dell'iva (quelle x le quali è trascorso più di un anno dal documento da rettificare),
quelle non le includerò negli elenchi, mentre terrò conto, ad esempio, delle note di credito emesse nel 2006, riferite al 2005, nelle quali è stata comunque applicata l'iva (su suggerimento del mio commercialista) 
Alixia

----------


## DANI_10

e se intasassimo l'agenzia delle entrate con una marea di dati tutti sbagliati??? cos&#236; imparano a farci fare ste cose totalmente inutili!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
poverini, quelli che dovranno controllare gli elenchi...sono loro che dovrebbero scioperare! :Big Grin:

----------


## Emanuela

Ho due clienti che sono uno un'associazione sportiva, ed uno un'associazione politica, verso le quali sono state regolarmente emesse fatture soggette ad IVA. In qualit&#224; di associazione posseggono solo la partita IVA. Li devo includere nell'elenco clienti, o vanno esclusi...vale quindi stessa regola per ONLUS??? :Confused:

----------


## swami

scusate ... ma se nn ho il volume d'affari del 2005 xchè l'azienda nn esisteva nn devo inviare l'elenco C/F? e ancora ... se nel 2005 ho un volume d'affari ridicolo in quanto l'attività era appena iniziata nn invio l'elenco pur avendo adesso un volume d'affari superiore al milione di euro? ... mi si stanno "evaporando" tutti gli elenchi ke pensavo di dover inviare!  :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> scusate ... ma se nn ho il volume d'affari del 2005 xchè l'azienda nn esisteva nn devo inviare l'elenco C/F? e ancora ... se nel 2005 ho un volume d'affari ridicolo in quanto l'attività era appena iniziata nn invio l'elenco pur avendo adesso un volume d'affari superiore al milione di euro? ... mi si stanno "evaporando" tutti gli elenchi ke pensavo di dover inviare!

  I soggetti iva che nel 2006 hanno emesso o ricevuto fatture devono sempre compilare l'elenco, anche se l'attività è iniziata nel 2006 (a meno che non siano contribuenti in contabilità semplificata).
Il volume di affari 2005 serve soltanto per determinare la categoria (semplificati o meno) e la scadenza (15.10 oppure 15.11).
In mancanza del volume di affari 2005 va verificata la natura giuridica (le società di capitale non sono mai esonerate) ed il comportamento conclusivo del contribuente nel 2006 nonchè le opzioni espresse su unico 2007 base 2006. 
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

> e se intasassimo l'agenzia delle entrate con una marea di dati tutti sbagliati??? così imparano a farci fare ste cose totalmente inutili!!!!! 
> poverini, quelli che dovranno controllare gli elenchi...sono loro che dovrebbero scioperare!

  non penso proprio.... manderanno tanti ma tanti preavvisi telematici da sconquassare tutto il sistema informatico loro e nostro.....e noi giù a passarci le ferie d'agosto (perchè in altri periodi ci è negato dal sistema fiscale) a contestare con autotutele o peggio a ravvederci con tanto di pagamento multe....e loro a godersi le vacanze di luglio al sole dei caraibi.... 
non so, ma non ho molta fiducia nel sistema... :Frown:

----------


## ivanajol

Vi Informo  Che Sul Sito Del Ministero E' Disponibile La Circolare 53 Sugli Elenchi

----------


## ivanajol

Vi Informo Che Sul Sito  Del Ministero E' Disponibile La Circolare 53 Sugli Elenchi

----------


## DANI_10

> Vi Informo Che Sul Sito  Del Ministero E' Disponibile La Circolare 53 Sugli Elenchi

  evvai! diamoci alla lettura và...

----------


## ivanajol

Moderate pure l'entusiasmo.... 
a pagina 6 c'è una frase molto poco beneaugurante "La scrivente è dell'avviso che il legislatore abbia voluto, con la richiamata previsione, esonerare per l'anno 2006 tutte le imprese minori etc.....nonch' gli esercenti arti e professioni indipendentemente dall'eventuale opzione per la contabilita' ordinaria"..... 
Lascio a voi i commenti.....io penso di non averne più.... 
P.S.: ma alla fine i professionisti in ordinaria fanno gli elenchi o no? :EEK!:

----------


## Ruben

se l'italiano non è un'opinione a me sembra di capire che per il 2006 sono obbligati solo e soltanto gli ordinari per obbligo (volume d'affari 2005 superiore ai limiti) i quali trasmettono il 15/10 se volume d'affari 2006 superiore ai limiti e il 15/11 se inferiore. 
professionisti esonerati in tutti i casi. 
era pacifico che la circolare fosse esplicativa ma mica troppo. 
VOGLIO FARE IL COMMERCIALISTA IN SVIZZERA

----------


## dona

salve io vorrei sapere se le fatture emesse che rientrano nel registro corrispettivi devono essere incluse nell'elenco clienti... 
chi sa aiutarmi? :Smile:

----------


## Marco3

pag 16 della circolare le fatture relative a operazioni annotate nel registro corrispettivi non vanno inserite

----------


## ivanajol

> salve io vorrei sapere se le fatture emesse che rientrano nel registro corrispettivi devono essere incluse nell'elenco clienti... 
> chi sa aiutarmi?

  no, non vanno inserite
ciao

----------


## ivanajol

> Allora, or ora ho ricevuto il manuale della mia software house nel quale si citano estremi e forse...ci aiutera'
> Vi allego tutta l'introduzione  
> Elenco Clienti/Fornitori
> Guida Riferimento Introduzione
> Premessa
> Lart.37, commi 8 e 9, del D.L.223/2006, ha previsto, tra i nuovi adempimenti, linvio telematico allAgenzia delle
> Entrate dei dati anagrafici ed Iva relativi ai Clienti e Fornitori riferiti allesercizio precedente.
> Il nuovo adempimento, che ha cadenza annuale, deve essere assolto entro -sessanta giorni dal termine previsto per la
> presentazione della Comunicazione annuale dati IVA e, quindi a regime, entro il 29 aprile di ciascun anno con
> ...

  allora, vediamo di ragionare: 
- la legge n. 37 (sacra fino ad ora) dice che i professionisti in ordinaria vanno inclusi nelle categorie di chi deve presentare gli elenchi; 
- la circolare n.53 (solo esplicativa), dice che secondo la sua interpretazione il legislatore ha inteso escludere i professionisti, a prescindere dal tipo di contabilita' adottata.... 
Per quanto mi riguarda, ritengo la legge ovviamente prevalere sulla circolare...per cui io continuo a pensare che i professionisti in ordinaria debbano presentare gli elenchi! (non ho faccine che possano esprimere il mio stato d'animo....)

----------


## ivanajol

Citazione: 
  " Allora, or ora ho ricevuto il manuale della mia software house nel quale si citano estremi e forse...ci aiutera'
Vi allego tutta l'introduzione 
Elenco Clienti/Fornitori
Guida Riferimento Introduzione
Premessa
Lart.37, commi 8 e 9, del D.L.223/2006, ha previsto, tra i nuovi adempimenti, linvio telematico allAgenzia delle
Entrate dei dati anagrafici ed Iva relativi ai Clienti e Fornitori riferiti allesercizio precedente.
Il nuovo adempimento, che ha cadenza annuale, deve essere assolto entro -sessanta giorni dal termine previsto per la
presentazione della Comunicazione annuale dati IVA e, quindi a regime, entro il 29 aprile di ciascun anno con
riferimento alle operazioni relative allanno dimposta precedente.
Per il solo 2006 ladempimento, che riguarda quali soggetti obbligati le imprese in contabilità ordinaria (anche per
opzione) ed i professionisti in contabilità ordinaria per opzione, deve essere espletato nei seguenti termini:
 15/10/2006 per i predetti soggetti con volume daffari nel 2006 superiore a 309.874,14 Euro (prestazioni di
servizio) e 516.456,90 Euro (altri casi);
 15/11/2007 per i predetti soggetti con volume daffari nel 2006 non superiore a 309.874,14 Euro (prestazioni
di servizio) 516.456,90 Euro (altri casi).
Per quanto riguarda gli elementi da includere negli elenchi, il comma 4-bis del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica
22 luglio 1998, n. 322, ricomprende tra i clienti tutti coloro nei cui confronti è stata emessa fattura. Tuttavia in sede di
prima applicazione, al fine di rendere meno oneroso il nuovo adempimento, il comma 9 dellarticolo 37 del decreto
prevede per lanno dimposta 2006 lindicazione dei soli clienti titolari di partita IVA.
Nellelenco dei fornitori occorre indicare esclusivamente i soggetti titolari di partita IVA da cui sono stati effettuati
acquisti rilevanti ai fini dellimposta sul valore aggiunto.
Non rilevano gli acquisti di beni e servizi esclusi dal campo di applicazione dellIVA.
I dati che devono essere riportati negli elenchi per ciascun soggetto sono il codice fiscale, limporto complessivo delle
operazioni effettuate, tenendo conto delle variazioni di cui allarticolo 26 del DPR n. 633 del 1972, con evidenziazione
dellimponibile, dellimposta, nonché delle operazioni non imponibili e di quelle esenti.
In sintesi, per le comunicazioni relative al 2006:
 in relazione ai clienti:
o è stata resa facoltativa lindicazione del codice fiscale, con Comunicato Stampa del 10/11/2006
o vanno indicati i soli titolari di Partita Iva
 in relazione ai fornitori:
o è stata resa facoltativa lindicazione del codice fiscale dallart.1, comma 337, della L.296/2006
(Finanziaria 2007), che ha previsto che tali comunicazioni si considerano validamente effettuate
anche se il contribuente, invece di indicare il codice fiscale dei soggetti da cui sono stati effettuati
acquisti rilevanti ai fini dellapplicazione dellimposta sul valore aggiunto, ne indica il numero di
partita IVA.
Segnaliamo comunque che, per le comunicazioni relative al 2007, dovranno essere indicati anche i clienti non titolari di
Partita Iva e lobbligo di indicazione del codice fiscale si applicherà sia ai clienti che ai fornitori.
Ai fini sanzionatori, lomessa presentazione degli elenchi, nonché linvio degli stessi con dati falsi o incompleti,
comporta lapplicazione della sanzione amministrativa in misura fissa (da un minimo di 258 ad un massimo di 2.065
euro) prevista dallarticolo 11 del D.Lgs. n. 471 del 1997.
Ricordiamo infine che, con Provvedimento del 25/05/2007, sono state fornite le Specifiche Tecniche e le indicazioni
operative relative alladempimento."     
Allora, alla luce dei nuovi avvenimenti, vediamo di fare il punto: 
- la legge n. 37 (sacra fino ad ora) dice che i professionisti in ordinaria vanno inclusi nelle categorie di chi deve presentare gli elenchi; 
- la circolare n.53 (solo esplicativa), dice che secondo la sua interpretazione il legislatore ha inteso escludere i professionisti, a prescindere dal tipo di contabilita' adottata.... 
Per quanto mi riguarda, ritengo la legge ovviamente prevalere sulla circolare...per cui io continuo a pensare che i professionisti in ordinaria debbano presentare gli elenchi! (non ho faccine che possano esprimere il mio stato d'animo....)

----------


## studioianna

:EEK!: Ciao a tutti,
a pag. 6 e 7 della Circolare dell'ADE , mi sembra chiaro a questo punto che tutti i professionisti, solo x il 2006 , ( sia in semplificata che in ordinaria ) sono esclusi dall'invio! 
Voi che ne pensate? :Confused:  
Grazie :Smile:  
( 2 Segretarie senza "capo!"  :Wink: )

----------


## ivanajol

> Ciao a tutti,
> a pag. 6 e 7 della Circolare dell'ADE , mi sembra chiaro a questo punto che tutti i professionisti, solo x il 2006 , ( sia in semplificata che in ordinaria ) sono esclusi dall'invio! 
> Voi che ne pensate? 
> Grazie 
> ( 2 Segretarie senza "capo!" )

  NO, la legge 37 dice che vanno inclusi i professionisti in ordinaria...la circolare 53 (solo interpretativa) dice che secondo l'ADE il legislatore ha inteso non includerli....... 
la legge fa testo, la circolare è un'interpretazione...

----------


## ernitaly

Salve a tutti,
concordo con chi ha scritto in altri forum che la circolare n. 53/E in alcuni punti crea più confusione che chiarezza, ma almeno ha il pregio di dare un'interpretazione univoca su alcune operazioni che i vari call-center hanno trattato in modo difforme (o non affatto trattato, a me hanno consigliato di fare un interpello alla Direzione Regionale nonostante avessi tutta la documentazione a sostegno della mia tesi!). Bene dopo questa premessa rispondo a Simo:
le operazioni di cui all'art. 74 D.P.R. 633/72 non rilevano ai fini delle compilazione degli elenchi (sia clienti che fornitori), incluse quindi quelle editoriali,  comunque prima ancora della illuminante circolare già il D.M. 29/12/1989 e la C.M. n. 63 prot. 490676 del 07/08/1990 prevedevano esoneri, stranamente l'A.G.E. che ho contattato io non sapeva neanche che esistessero!

----------


## studioianna

Ivana, a questo punto approfitto della tua professionalità: secondo te, allora anche i professionisti in ordinaria per opzione devono essere inclusi?  
P.S. Nemmeno io ho faccine che possano esprimere il mio stato d'animo..... 
Grazie

----------


## ivanajol

> Ivana, a questo punto approfitto della tua professionalità: secondo te, allora anche i professionisti in ordinaria per opzione devono essere inclusi?  
> P.S. Nemmeno io ho faccine che possano esprimere il mio stato d'animo..... 
> Grazie

  Che ti posso dire??? Ora come ora si, io li includo eccome.... 
al massimo avrò una sanzione per eccesso di zelo  :Big Grin:  
Buona serata!! :Smile:

----------


## DANI_10

> NO, la legge 37 dice che vanno inclusi i professionisti in ordinaria...la circolare 53 (solo interpretativa) dice che secondo l'ADE il legislatore ha inteso non includerli....... 
> la legge fa testo, la circolare è un'interpretazione...

  a me sembra che la circolare intenda che i professionisti in contabilità semplificata siano esonerati, quelli in ordinaria no...mi sbaglio? :Confused:

----------


## Ruben

per legge 37 intendi art. 37  commi 8 e 9 DL 223/2006? 
perchè li si parla genericamente di contribuenti iva mentre la circolare fa comunque riferimento ad una norma successiva il DL 81/2007

----------


## ivanajol

> a me sembra che la circolare intenda che i professionisti in contabilità semplificata siano esonerati, quelli in ordinaria no...mi sbaglio?

  leggi la circolare a pag.6 punto 2.2.2 lettera a)... 
(dice che a suo modo di vedere, il legislatore ha inteso escludere TUTTI i professionisti, a prescindere dal tipo di contabilita'.....) ma la legge non dice affatto così...

----------


## DANI_10

> allora, vediamo di ragionare: 
> - la legge n. 37 (sacra fino ad ora) dice che i professionisti in ordinaria vanno inclusi nelle categorie di chi deve presentare gli elenchi; 
> - la circolare n.53 (solo esplicativa), dice che secondo la sua interpretazione il legislatore ha inteso escludere i professionisti, a prescindere dal tipo di contabilita' adottata.... 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, ritengo la legge ovviamente prevalere sulla circolare...per cui io continuo a pensare che i professionisti in ordinaria debbano presentare gli elenchi! (non ho faccine che possano esprimere il mio stato d'animo....)

  rettifico il mio post precedente in un altro topic...la circolare 53 dice:
"La scrivente è dell'avviso che il legislatore abbia voluto esonerare per l'anno 2006 tutte le imprese minori in possesso dei presupposti per applicare il regime di contabilità sempliicata, nonchè gli esercenti atti e professioni, *indipendentemente dall'eventuale opzione per il regime di contabilità ordinaria*." 
messa così, quindi, sarebbero esclusi TUTTI sti cavolo di stramaledetti professionisti (senza offesa, chiaramente...). però questa è una circolare interpretativa...ma perchè non fanno delle leggi chiare, comprensibili anche da un bimbo di 3 anni???? :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Confused:

----------


## studioianna

A me, leggendo la circolare , sembra di capire che siano esclusi anche i professionisti che , nel 2005, non abbiano superato il volume d'affari di . 309.874,14 anche se hanno optato per il regime di contabilità ordinaria....
A questo punto, pero' non ci sto capendo + niente...  :EEK!: 
aiutooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## DANI_10

> leggi la circolare a pag.6 punto 2.2.2 lettera a)... 
> (dice che a suo modo di vedere, il legislatore ha inteso escludere TUTTI i professionisti, a prescindere dal tipo di contabilita'.....) ma la legge non dice affatto così...

  scusami, sarà che a furia di leggere circolari, risoluzioni, chiarimenti(? :Big Grin:  se così possiamo chiamarli...), istruzioni della software house ecc. sono talmente svalvolata che nn riesco a trovare la legge...nn è che riesci a darmi il link?

----------


## DANI_10

> A me, leggendo la circolare , sembra di capire che siano esclusi anche i professionisti che , nel 2005, non abbiano superato il volume d'affari di €. 309.874,14 anche se hanno optato per il regime di contabilit&#224; ordinaria....
> A questo punto, pero' non ci sto capendo + niente... 
> aiutooooooooooooooooooooooo

  oh, secondo me, i professionisti in ordinaria nn vanno indicati...

----------


## studioianna

E' quello che mi chiedo anche io dani.... 
sono davvero incacchiata!
Possibile che dobbiamo perdere tempo anche ad interpretare leggi e/o circolari poco chiare???? tanto ne avessimo poche di cose da fare..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DANI_10

> E' quello che mi chiedo anche io dani.... 
> sono davvero incacchiata!
> Possibile che dobbiamo perdere tempo anche ad interpretare leggi e/o circolari poco chiare???? tanto ne avessimo poche di cose da fare..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  hanno anche pubblicato un comunicato stampa che spiega la circolare...solo che è un riassunto!!!!quindi è ancora più oscuro!!!!!! 
non c'è la faccina che sbatte la testa contro il muro????

----------


## DANI_10

> hanno anche pubblicato un comunicato stampa che spiega la circolare...solo che è un riassunto!!!!quindi è ancora più oscuro!!!!!! 
> non c'è la faccina che sbatte la testa contro il muro????

  uuuh!!!! 
leggete qui: http://www.fiscooggi.it/reader/?MIva...giornale=26734   
tra le categorie esonerate riporta: *"gli esercenti arti e professioni, anche nel caso avessero optato per la contabilità ordinaria"*

----------


## dona

ivanajol mi potresti rimandare direttamente sul link del sito? no perchè tra i vari siti del ministero e dell'agenzia delle entrate non si capisce più niente, non si capisce se le varie circolari di maggio sono ancora attuali o sono state sostituite da qualcos'altro?

----------


## DANI_10

> ivanajol mi potresti rimandare direttamente sul link del sito? no perchè tra i vari siti del ministero e dell'agenzia delle entrate non si capisce più niente, non si capisce se le varie circolari di maggio sono ancora attuali o sono state sostituite da qualcos'altro?

  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...bre%202007.pdf 
va bene lo stesso se nn sono ivanajol? :Big Grin:

----------


## DANI_10

> Buon pomeriggio.
> Volevo sapere se qualcuno ha già trasmesso elenchi provenienti da società esterne allo Studio.
> Mi spiego.
> Il file che una ns. ditta ci prepara è in formato .txt con una lunghezza di c.ca 50 pagg.
> Questo formato è compatibile con il tracciato ministeriale?
> Può essere trasferito sul file .mod e procedere alla normale operazione di controllo, autentica ed invio ?
> Grazie

  io l'ho importato nel mio software e poi ho fatto le prove con il telematico, è tutto a posto. nel tuo software non hai un'opzione per importare dati esterni?

----------


## elena

Pensavo di avere qualche punto fermo in tutto il casino dell'elenco clienti-fornitori ed invece... al momento in cui sono andata a fare la stampa delle liste di controllo con il mio programma mi sono state escluse le operazioni relative alle cessioni di beni nei confronti degli esportatori abituali (art. 8 co. 1 lett. c) che secondo il mio parere debbono essere ricomprese nell'elenco mentre sono state inserite le operazioni relative ad autofatture per acquisti di servizi CEE.  :EEK!: 
Ora le cose sono due: o il programma è impazzito (rischio che corro pure io) o io non c'ho capito proprio nulla  :Frown: 
Qualcuno sa dirmi qual è l'interpretazione giusta? 
Grazie

----------


## swami

> Pensavo di avere qualche punto fermo in tutto il casino dell'elenco clienti-fornitori ed invece... al momento in cui sono andata a fare la stampa delle liste di controllo con il mio programma mi sono state escluse le operazioni relative alle cessioni di beni nei confronti degli esportatori abituali (art. 8 co. 1 lett. c) che secondo il mio parere debbono essere ricomprese nell'elenco mentre sono state inserite le operazioni relative ad autofatture per acquisti di servizi CEE. 
> Ora le cose sono due: o il programma è impazzito (rischio che corro pure io) o io non c'ho capito proprio nulla 
> Qualcuno sa dirmi qual è l'interpretazione giusta? 
> Grazie

  probabile che le autofatture vengano create in automatico con un codice iva che il gestionale fa "scendere" negli elenchi ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gg71_it

> per legge 37 intendi art. 37  commi 8 e 9 DL 223/2006? 
> perch&#232; li si parla genericamente di contribuenti iva mentre la circolare fa comunque riferimento ad una norma successiva il DL 81/2007

  infatti
anche io non ho ne faccine ne parole ma non ci scordiamo che le circolari ministeriali sono vincolanti per gli uffici e quindi (almeno per l'anno 2006) "tutti gli esercenti attivit&#224; economiche e professionali non obbligati alla tenuta della contabilit&#224; ordinaria ai fini delle imposte dirette" (virgoletto perch&#233; copio e incollo da pagina 7 della circolare odierna) SONO ESONERATI.
Mi rimane il dubbio se le procedure concorsuali rientrino in tale esonero (se qualcuno ha la risposta si faccia avanti per favore) 
p.s.
pensandoci su mi viene da pormi una domanda
se &#232; vero che "tutti gli esercenti attivit&#224; economiche e professionali non obbligati alla tenuta della contabilit&#224; ordinaria ai fini delle imposte dirette" sono esonerati quali sono i soggetti per i quali &#232; previsto l'invio entro il 15/11?

----------


## marco.M

Salve a tutti, voglio unirmi al post per creare ulteriori dubbi: dalla circolare sembrerebbero (il condizionale è d'obbligo) esclusi tutte le imprese minori che sono in possesso dei presupposti per applicare la contabilità semplificata  e tutti i professionisti,indipendentemente dall'eventuale opzione per la contabilità ordinaria; deducoche una snc in contabilità ordinaria per opzione, almeno per il 2006, è esclusa da questo adempimento. Interpreto male?

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti, voglio unirmi al post per creare ulteriori dubbi: dalla circolare sembrerebbero (il condizionale è d'obbligo) esclusi tutte le imprese minori che sono in possesso dei presupposti per applicare la contabilità semplificata  e tutti i professionisti,indipendentemente dall'eventuale opzione per la contabilità ordinaria; deducoche una snc in contabilità ordinaria per opzione, almeno per il 2006, è esclusa da questo adempimento. Interpreto male?

  Credo che le novità più importanti riportate dalla circolare 53 siano:
= l'esonero per tutti i professionisti che nel 2005 hanno conseguito ricavi inferiori a 600.000.000 di lire senza tenere conto dell'eventuale opzione per la contabilità ordinaria
= la conferma dell'esonero soltanto per le imprese in contabilità semplificata, per cui l'opzione per l'ordinaria fa perdere l'esonero
= la conferma dell'inserimento nell'elenco clienti delle fatture ad esigibilità differita, in base alla data di emissione e non alla data di riscossione
= la conferma dell'inserimento delle fatture del margine emesse o ricevute, a condizione che la controparte sia un soggetto iva (infatti se la controparte è un privato la fattura non va inserita per il 2006) 
Ciao

----------


## Ruben

> Salve a tutti, voglio unirmi al post per creare ulteriori dubbi: dalla circolare sembrerebbero (il condizionale è d'obbligo) esclusi tutte le imprese minori che sono in possesso dei presupposti per applicare la contabilità semplificata  e tutti i professionisti,indipendentemente dall'eventuale opzione per la contabilità ordinaria; deducoche una snc in contabilità ordinaria per opzione, almeno per il 2006, è esclusa da questo adempimento. Interpreto male?

  concordo con te anche se attendo conferme ufficiali

----------


## Ruben

> Credo che le novità più importanti riportate dalla circolare 53 siano:
> = l'esonero per tutti i professionisti che nel 2005 hanno conseguito ricavi inferiori a 600.000.000 di lire senza tenere conto dell'eventuale opzione per la contabilità ordinaria
> = la conferma dell'esonero soltanto per le imprese in contabilità semplificata, per cui l'opzione per l'ordinaria fa perdere l'esonero
> = la conferma dell'inserimento nell'elenco clienti delle fatture ad esigibilità differita, in base alla data di emissione e non alla data di riscossione
> = la conferma dell'inserimento delle fatture del margine emesse o ricevute, a condizione che la controparte sia un soggetto iva (infatti se la controparte è un privato la fattura non va inserita per il 2006) 
> Ciao

  ma per i professionisti mi risulta che non esistano limiti di ricavi
sono in contabilità semplificata sempre con possibilità di opzione per l'ordinaria

----------


## vincenzo0

Salve Speedy 
Riguardo la frase: 
= la conferma dell'esonero soltanto per le imprese in contabilità semplificata, per cui l'opzione per l'ordinaria fa perdere l'esonero 
a mio parere dal tenore della circolare 53 di oggi:
"indipendentemente
dalleventuale opzione per il regime di contabilità ordinaria" 
si riferisce sia ai professionisti e sia alle imprese semplificate, che hanno optato per la contabilità ordinaria ai fini delle imposte dirette. 
Ciò poiché la frase viene dopo le virgole, in particolare riporto tutta la frase:
La scrivente è dellavviso che il legislatore abbia voluto, con la
richiamata previsione, esonerare per lanno 2006 tutte le imprese minori in
possesso dei presupposti per applicare il richiamato regime di contabilità
semplificata di cui allarticolo 18 del dPR n. 600 del 1973 (ossia coloro che
avevano conseguito nellanno 2005 ricavi non superiori a 309.874,14 euro per le imprese aventi per oggetto prestazioni di servizi, o non superiori a 516.456,90 euro per le imprese aventi per oggetto altre attività), nonché gli esercenti arti e professioni di cui allarticolo 19 del medesimo decreto, indipendentemente dalleventuale opzione per il regime di contabilità ordinaria.

----------


## Ruben

> infatti
> anche io non ho ne faccine ne parole ma non ci scordiamo che le circolari ministeriali sono vincolanti per gli uffici e quindi (almeno per l'anno 2006) "tutti gli esercenti attività economiche e professionali non obbligati alla tenuta della contabilità ordinaria ai fini delle imposte dirette" (virgoletto perché copio e incollo da pagina 7 della circolare odierna) SONO ESONERATI.
> Mi rimane il dubbio se le procedure concorsuali rientrino in tale esonero (se qualcuno ha la risposta si faccia avanti per favore) 
> p.s.
> pensandoci su mi viene da pormi una domanda
> se è vero che "tutti gli esercenti attività economiche e professionali non obbligati alla tenuta della contabilità ordinaria ai fini delle imposte dirette" sono esonerati quali sono i soggetti per i quali è previsto l'invio entro il 15/11?

  a me sembra di capire che per il 2006 sono obbligati solo e soltanto gli ordinari per obbligo (volume d'affari 2005 superiore ai limiti) i quali trasmettono il 15/10 se volume d'affari 2006 superiore ai limiti e il 15/11 se inferiore. 
professionisti esonerati in tutti i casi.

----------


## gg71_it

> a me sembra di capire che per il 2006 sono obbligati solo e soltanto gli ordinari per obbligo (volume d'affari 2005 superiore ai limiti) i quali trasmettono il 15/10 se volume d'affari 2006 superiore ai limiti e il 15/11 se inferiore. 
> professionisti esonerati in tutti i casi.

  scusa forse sono un po' stanco ma i limiti a cui fai riferimento non sono forse gli stessi limiti oltre i quali si determina l'obbligo della tenuta della contabilit&#224; ordinaria ?
in altre parole chi supera i 309.874,14 euro o i 516.456,90 euro (se non prendo un grosso abbaglio) ha l'obbligo della contabilit&#224; ordinaria e deve fare l'invio entro il 15/10 e chi &#232; sotto non ha l'obbligo della contabilit&#224; ordinaria e quindi... &#232; esonerato ?!  :Confused: 
in altre parole sarebbero soggetti all'invio entro il 15/11 solo coloro che hanno l'obbligo della contabilit&#224; ordinaria nel 2007 avendo sforato i limiti nel 2006 (?)

----------


## Speedy

> Salve Speedy 
> Riguardo la frase: 
> = la conferma dell'esonero soltanto per le imprese in contabilità semplificata, per cui l'opzione per l'ordinaria fa perdere l'esonero 
> a mio parere dal tenore della circolare 53 di oggi:
> "indipendentemente
> dall’eventuale opzione per il regime di contabilità ordinaria" 
> si riferisce sia ai professionisti e sia alle imprese semplificate, che hanno optato per la contabilità ordinaria ai fini delle imposte dirette. 
> Ciò poiché la frase viene dopo le virgole, in particolare riporto tutta la frase:
> La scrivente è dell’avviso che il legislatore abbia voluto, con la
> ...

  Salve Vincenzo, 
spero proprio che la giusta interpretazione sia la tua.
Significherebbe minor lavoro per la scadenza del 15 novembre. 
Mi sembra inoltre interessante la segnalazione di Ruben in merito ai limiti della ordinaria per i professionisti ed al conseguente esonero per tutti i professionisti, a prescindere dall'entità dei ricavi realizzati. 
Che ne pensi ?

----------


## swami

> a me sembra di capire che per il 2006 sono obbligati solo e soltanto gli ordinari per obbligo (volume d'affari 2005 superiore ai limiti) i quali trasmettono il 15/10 se volume d'affari 2006 superiore ai limiti e il 15/11 se inferiore. 
> professionisti esonerati in tutti i casi.

  la penso come te ... in pratica la ditta individuale in ordinaria per scelta che fattura 100.000 euro nn invia gli allegati, mentre a parità di fatturato la SRL in ordinaria per obbligo, invia entro l'11 novembre ... a ottobre iviano gli ordinari per obbligo con liquidazione mensile per obbligo ... a novembre gli ordinari per obbligo con iva trimestrale ... gli ordinari per scelta nn inviano allegati, i mensili per scelta ma con il requisito da trimestrale inviano a novembre ... 
adesso rileggo ke mi sono persa ... 
vi prego correggetemi se sbaglio ke vorrei sapere cosa fare almeno 10 gg prima della scadenza ... per adesso a 12 gg prima della scadenza ho il sw ... tutto da impostare!  :Mad:

----------


## Ruben

> scusa forse sono un po' stanco ma i limiti a cui fai riferimento non sono forse gli stessi limiti oltre i quali si determina l'obbligo della tenuta della contabilità ordinaria ?
> in altre parole chi supera i 309.874,14 euro o i 516.456,90 euro (se non prendo un grosso abbaglio) ha l'obbligo della contabilità ordinaria e deve fare l'invio entro il 15/10 e chi è sotto non ha l'obbligo della contabilità ordinaria e quindi... è esonerato ?! 
> in altre parole sarebbero soggetti all'invio entro il 15/11 solo coloro che hanno l'obbligo della contabilità ordinaria nel 2007 avendo sforato i limiti nel 2006 (?)

  a mio parere funziona così:
imprese
ricavi 2005 sotto i limiti esonerati anche se nel 2006 hanno optato per l'ordinaria
ricavi 2005 sopra i limiti obbligati (sono ordinari per obbligo)
società di capitali (ordinarie per obbligo) inviano sempre
professionisti (semplificati sempre indipendentemente dai compensi) esonerati anche se nel 2006 hanno optato per l'ordinaria
chi deve inviare lo fa:
il 15/10 se volume d'affari iva 2006 sopra i limiti
il 15/11 se volume d'affari iva 2006 sotto i limiti
naturalmente è solo la mia opinione
ciao

----------


## swami

> = la conferma dell'esonero soltanto per le imprese in contabilità semplificata, per cui l'opzione per l'ordinaria fa perdere l'esonero

  io l' ho capita in modo diverso ... ovvero obbligati all'invio solo gli ordinari per requisiti e nn per opzione ... invio a novembre dei mensili per requisito e nn per opzione ... ed invio a novembre per gli ordinari senza obbligo di liquidazione iva mensile ... 
... mi confermi sta cosa  :Embarrassment:  
così aggiorno l'elenco degli invii da fare  :Embarrassment:

----------


## swami

> a mio parere funziona così:
> imprese
> ricavi 2005 sotto i limiti esonerati anche se nel 2006 hanno optato per l'ordinaria
> ricavi 2005 sopra i limiti obbligati (sono ordinari per obbligo)
> società di capitali (ordinarie per obbligo) inviano sempre
> professionisti (semplificati sempre indipendentemente dai compensi) esonerati anche se nel 2006 hanno optato per l'ordinaria
> chi deve inviare lo fa:
> il 15/10 se volume d'affari iva 2006 sopra i limiti
> il 15/11 se volume d'affari iva 2006 sotto i limiti
> ...

  quoto :Smile:  
l'accendiamo tutti?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruben

a mio parere funziona così:
imprese
ricavi 2005 sotto i limiti esonerati anche se nel 2006 hanno optato per l'ordinaria
ricavi 2005 sopra i limiti obbligati (sono ordinari per obbligo)
società di capitali (ordinarie per obbligo) inviano sempre
professionisti (semplificati sempre indipendentemente dai compensi) esonerati anche se nel 2006 hanno optato per l'ordinaria
chi deve inviare lo fa:
il 15/10 se volume d'affari iva 2006 sopra i limiti
il 15/11 se volume d'affari iva 2006 sotto i limiti
naturalmente è solo la mia opinione
ciao

----------


## gg71_it

> a mio parere funziona cos&#236;:
> imprese
> ricavi 2005 sotto i limiti esonerati anche se nel 2006 hanno optato per l'ordinaria
> ricavi 2005 sopra i limiti obbligati (sono ordinari per obbligo)
> societ&#224; di capitali (ordinarie per obbligo) inviano sempre
> professionisti (semplificati sempre indipendentemente dai compensi) esonerati anche se nel 2006 hanno optato per l'ordinaria
> chi deve inviare lo fa:
> il 15/10 se volume d'affari iva 2006 sopra i limiti
> il 15/11 se volume d'affari iva 2006 sotto i limiti
> ...

  ok
mi pare che ci siamo 
rimango tuttavia convinto che in questo modo saranno molti di pi&#249; i soggetti esonerati che quelli che usufruiranno della proroga al 15/11  *grazie ruben* 
p.s.
mi rimane sempre il dubbio su cosa debbano fare i curatori di fallimenti (no contabilit&#224; semplificata e no contabilit&#224; ordinaria)

----------


## Ruben

> ok
> mi pare che ci siamo 
> rimango tuttavia convinto che in questo modo saranno molti di più i soggetti esonerati che quelli che usufruiranno della proroga al 15/11  *grazie ruben*

  prego 
anche se comunque è meglio attendere conferme ufficiali

----------


## gg71_it

> prego 
> anche se comunque è meglio attendere conferme ufficiali

  magari con un'altra circolare  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruben

> magari con un'altra circolare

  giusto  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## vincenzo0

Salve Speedy 
Si, a mio parere confermo, tutti professionisti sono esonerati.  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Salve Vincenzo, 
spero proprio che la giusta interpretazione sia la tua.
Significherebbe minor lavoro per la scadenza del 15 novembre. 
Mi sembra inoltre interessante la segnalazione di Ruben in merito ai limiti della ordinaria per i professionisti ed al conseguente esonero per tutti i professionisti, a prescindere dall'entità dei ricavi realizzati. 
Che ne pensi ?

----------


## vincenzo0

La circolare  n. 53/2007 ha confermato (sia la tesi, da tempo riportata, di D'Andò che di Gigliotti, sul Sito del Commercialistatelematico)  che:  
STRALCIO DELL'ARTICOLO DI V. D'Andò
.............
In particolare, per lanno dimposta 2006, sono esonerati:  
- I soggetti in regime di contabilità semplificata e gli esercenti arti e professioni, di cui rispettivamente agli artt. 18 e 19, D.P.R. n. 600/1973;  
- i soggetti iscritti nei registri nazionali, regionali e provinciali istituiti ai sensi della legge n. 383/2000 (associazioni di promozione sociale) e della legge n. 266/1991 (associazioni di volontariato);  
- gli iscritti all'anagrafe delle organizzazioni non lucrative di utilità sociale (ONLUS) istituita ai sensi del D.Lgs. n. 460/1997.  
Peraltro, come ha rilevato A. Gigliotti (Ipsoa) i soggetti in regime di contabilità semplificata sono coloro che,  nel 2005, hanno dichiarato ricavi fino a   309.874,14, se svolgono attività di prestazione di servizi, o fino a   516.456,90, se svolgono altre attività.  
Lesonero sussiste anche se, nel 2006, tali soggetti abbiano superato i limiti sopraindicati.

----------


## Speedy

> La circolare  n. 53/2007 ha confermato (sia la tesi, da tempo riportata, di D'And&#242; che di Gigliotti, sul Sito del Commercialistatelematico)  che:
> STRALCIO DELL'ARTICOLO DI V. D'And&#242;
> .............
> In particolare, per l’anno d’imposta 2006, sono esonerati: 
> - I soggetti in regime di contabilit&#224; semplificata e gli esercenti arti e professioni, di cui rispettivamente agli artt. 18 e 19, D.P.R. n. 600/1973; 
> - i soggetti iscritti nei registri nazionali, regionali e provinciali istituiti ai sensi della legge n. 383/2000 (associazioni di promozione sociale) e della legge n. 266/1991 (associazioni di volontariato); 
> - gli iscritti all'anagrafe delle organizzazioni non lucrative di utilit&#224; sociale (ONLUS) istituita ai sensi del D.Lgs. n. 460/1997. 
> Peraltro, come ha rilevato A. Gigliotti (Ipsoa) i soggetti in regime di contabilit&#224; semplificata sono coloro che,  nel 2005, hanno dichiarato ricavi fino a  € 309.874,14, se svolgono attivit&#224; di prestazione di servizi, o fino a  € 516.456,90, se svolgono altre attivit&#224;. 
> L’esonero sussiste anche se, nel 2006, tali soggetti abbiano superato i limiti sopraindicati.

  Salve Vincenzo, 
una pi&#249; attenta lettura della circolare 53/E mi convince senz’altro della esattezza della tua interpretazione (ove ve ne fosse stato bisogno, vista l’autorevolezza della provenienza..).
Appare infatti esaustiva l’affermazione di pagina 7 della circolare che “”..lo spirito della norma e il suo intento ultimo consente di affermare che destinatari dell’esonero in disamina, per il 2006, sono tutti gli esercenti attivit&#224; economiche e professionali non obbligati alla tenuta della contabilit&#224; ordinaria ai fini delle imposte dirette..””.
Ne consegue quindi che:
= tutti i professionisti sono esonerati per il 2006, in quanto l’articolo 19 del dpr 600/73 non distingue obblighi a seconda del volume dei ricavi (come correttamente affermato da Ruben). Pertanto tutti i professionisti sono per natura obbligati al regime semplificato, qualunque sia l’entit&#224; dei loro ricavi, salvo facoltativa opzione per la contabilit&#224; ordinaria;
= le imprese esonerate per il 2006 sono quelle che non hanno l’obbligo di tenere la contabilit&#224; ordinaria (societ&#224; di persone e imprese individuali che nel 2005 non hanno conseguito un volume di ricavi superiore ai limiti stabiliti dall’articolo 18 del dpr 600/73), indipendentemente dall’eventuale opzione per il regime di contabilit&#224; ordinaria (pagina 7 della circolare 53/E);
= le imprese non esonerate per il 2006 restano quindi le societ&#224; di capitale e le altre imprese che hanno superato i limiti di ricavi dell’articolo 18;
= la scadenza del 15.10 riguarda le imprese non esonerate dall'elenco, con volume di ricavi superiori ai limiti;
= la scadenza del 15.11 riguarda le societ&#224; di capitale con volume di ricavi inferiori ai limiti. 
Il mio pi&#249; cordiale saluto. 
Speedy

----------


## ivanajol

> giusto

  E' esattamente ciò che spero (ma per favore....leggibile, stavolta, e con degli schemi molto chiari...è così difficile esprimersi con schemi e non con Divine Commedie ad interpretazione??) :Frown: 
E per ora chiudo, in attesa appunto di ulteriori chiarimenti UFFICIALI.....

----------


## ivanajol

> http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...bre%202007.pdf 
> va bene lo stesso se nn sono ivanajol?

  Mi auguro proprio  di si..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ivanajol

alve a tutti!! 
Cominciamo questa splendida giornata (??) dal punto in cui più o meno l'avevamo lasciata ieri ..... 
E' di poco fa il nuovissimo comunicato stampa dell'Ade, di cui vi  fornisco il link  http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/ilw...r53-031007.pdf 
mah.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## ivanajol

Udite udite!!
vi posto il link del comunicato stampa di stamattina:  http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/ilw...r53-031007.pdf  
sara' la volta buona? :EEK!:

----------


## ivanajol

Salve.... 
Vi posto il link del nuovissimo comunicato stampa..... http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/ilw...r53-031007.pdf

----------


## ivanajol

Salve...
Vi posto il link aggiornatissimo:  http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/ilw...r53-031007.pdf

----------


## DANI_10

> Udite udite!!
> vi posto il link del comunicato stampa di stamattina:  http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/ilw...r53-031007.pdf  
> sara' la volta buona?

  riporta esattamente le stesse parole della circolare...praticamente hanno fatto copia&incolla! 
anche nel mio studio abbiamo letto la circolare in 3 e non ci abbiamo capito una beata fava su sta storia dei professionisti!

----------


## Speedy

> riporta esattamente le stesse parole della circolare...praticamente hanno fatto copia&incolla! 
> anche nel mio studio abbiamo letto la circolare in 3 e non ci abbiamo capito una beata fava su sta storia dei professionisti!

  Ricopio quello che ho scritto in un altro post: 
""Salve Vincenzo, 
una più attenta lettura della circolare 53/E mi convince senz’altro della esattezza della tua interpretazione (ove ve ne fosse stato bisogno, vista l’autorevolezza della provenienza..).
Appare infatti esaustiva l’affermazione di pagina 7 della circolare che “”..lo spirito della norma e il suo intento ultimo consente di affermare che destinatari dell’esonero in disamina, per il 2006, sono tutti gli esercenti attività economiche e professionali non obbligati alla tenuta della contabilità ordinaria ai fini delle imposte dirette..””.
Ne consegue quindi che:
= tutti i professionisti sono esonerati per il 2006, in quanto l’articolo 19 del dpr 600/73 non distingue obblighi a seconda del volume dei ricavi (come correttamente affermato da Ruben). Pertanto tutti i professionisti sono per natura obbligati al regime semplificato, qualunque sia l’entità dei loro ricavi, salvo facoltativa opzione per la contabilità ordinaria;
= le imprese esonerate per il 2006 sono quelle che non hanno l’obbligo di tenere la contabilità ordinaria (società di persone e imprese individuali che nel 2005 non hanno conseguito un volume di ricavi superiore ai limiti stabiliti dall’articolo 18 del dpr 600/73), indipendentemente dall’eventuale opzione per il regime di contabilità ordinaria (pagina 7 della circolare 53/E);
= le imprese non esonerate per il 2006 restano quindi le società di capitale e le altre imprese che hanno superato i limiti di ricavi dell’articolo 18;
= la scadenza del 15.10 riguarda le imprese non esonerate dall'elenco, con volume di ricavi superiori ai limiti;
= la scadenza del 15.11 riguarda le società di capitale con volume di ricavi inferiori ai limiti.""

----------


## nuvola

...mamma mia che confusione!!! 
Facciamo un punto della situazione... ditemi se sbaglio....
Esonerati:
Professionisti (indipendentemente dal regime)
Semplificate nel 2006 
Ordinarie nel 2006 ma che nell'anno 2005 non ha raggiunto come volume  d'affari 309.874,14 per i servizi e 516.456,90 per le altre, e che quindi si trovano in ordinaria per scelta. 
Obbligati:
Le società di capitali : es. le s.r.l., la effettuano al 15 ottobre se hanno superato i limiti sopraindicati, mentre diversamente al 15 novembre se non li hanno superati.  
Ci siamo?? Datemi conferma grazie... :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve a tutti, 
personalmemte dopo aver letto stamattina sul Sole 24 ore l'articolo di Renato Portale nella prima pagina della sezione Norme e Tributi, che in un "occhiello" a mezza pagina che dice: CHIAMATI ALL'INOLTRO ON LINE SOLO LE SOCIETA' DI CAPITALE E LE DITTE INDIVIDUALI IN CONTABILITA' ORDINARIA, mi chiedo: e le societ&#224; di persone che sicuramente hanno una struttura un poco pi&#249; complessa delle ditte individuali che fine hanno fatto ? Si sono perse per strada ? Ma si sa a volte l'informazione di massa e ristretta in duecento battute, pu&#242; creare queste anomalie. 
Poi nel prosieguo dell'articolo il pubblicista dice testualmente: *rimangono dunque obbligati all'invio solo le societ&#224; di capitale, le societ&#224; di persone e le imprese individuali in contabilit&#224; ordinaria*.  Scritto cos&#236;, significa esattamente quello che sostiene SPEEDY e cio&#232; che non sono esonerati per il 2006 le imprese ed i professionisti in contabilit&#224; ordinaria sia per natura sia per opzione.  
Poi per&#242; leggendo la tabella delle esclusioni nella stessa pagina il pubblicista indica gli esclusi facendo riferimento al volume dei ricavi per l'anno 2005, facendo sottointendere che chi ha i parametri per essere considerato semplificato naturale &#232; escluso dall'invio dell'elenco clienti e fornitori, contraddicendo quello che &#232; stato scritto prima. Credo che il pubblicista abbia ragione e se la fonte ufficiale non lo dice chiaramente non vedo come potevano dirlo loro.   
Per la verit&#224; quando ieri alle 16,00 ho letto la circolare mi sono subito convinto che gli ordinari per opzione erano esonerati dall'invio. 
Mi spiego ! 
Io credo che nella circolare - ma forse era opportuno che lo precisasse almeno il Comunicato Stampa dell'AdE che ne &#232; seguito - consapevole che poi l'avv. Villani mi bacchetter&#224; sottolinenando che i Comunicati Stampa non hanno nessun valore giuridico rispetto al contenuto della norma in un aula della Cassazione, c'&#232; un passaggio iniziale a proposito dei soggetti esonerati che dice : *la scrivente &#232; dell'avviso che il legislatore abbia voluto con la richiamata previsione esonerare per l'anno 2006 tutte le imprese minori in possesso dei presupposti per applicare il richiamato regime di contabilit&#224; semplificata di cui all'art. 18, omiss...    * .  
Interpretando il pensiero dell'Agenzia delle Entrate essa afferma che sono esonerate dall'invio le imprese - restringendo il discorso a quest'ultime - che avrebbero la possibilit&#224; in virt&#249; del parametro *"Volume dei ricavi"*  di applicare il regime semplificato. 
Se ne desume, che le imprese in contabilit&#224; ordinaria "per opzione" che in virt&#249; del "volume dei Ricavi" dichiarato nel 2005 avrebbero potuto applicare il regime naturale di contabilit&#224; semplificata, sono esonerate dall'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori. 
Se non &#232; cos&#236; la circolare &#232; incomprensibile e circumlocutoria.  
Mi chiedo: cosa costava, almeno in sede di COMUNICATO STAMPA dire chiaramente che sono esclusi dall'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori le imprese in regime di contabilit&#224; ordinaria per opzione ? 
Saluti e buon lavoro a tutti

----------


## Ruben

> Salve Vincenzo, 
> una più attenta lettura della circolare 53/E mi convince senzaltro della esattezza della tua interpretazione (ove ve ne fosse stato bisogno, vista lautorevolezza della provenienza..).
> Appare infatti esaustiva laffermazione di pagina 7 della circolare che ..lo spirito della norma e il suo intento ultimo consente di affermare che destinatari dellesonero in disamina, per il 2006, sono tutti gli esercenti attività economiche e professionali non obbligati alla tenuta della contabilità ordinaria ai fini delle imposte dirette...
> Ne consegue quindi che:
> = tutti i professionisti sono esonerati per il 2006, in quanto larticolo 19 del dpr 600/73 non distingue obblighi a seconda del volume dei ricavi (come correttamente affermato da Ruben). Pertanto tutti i professionisti sono per natura obbligati al regime semplificato, qualunque sia lentità dei loro ricavi, salvo facoltativa opzione per la contabilità ordinaria;
> = le imprese esonerate per il 2006 sono quelle che non hanno lobbligo di tenere la contabilità ordinaria (società di persone e imprese individuali che nel 2005 non hanno conseguito un volume di ricavi superiore ai limiti stabiliti dallarticolo 18 del dpr 600/73), indipendentemente dalleventuale opzione per il regime di contabilità ordinaria (pagina 7 della circolare 53/E);
> = le imprese non esonerate per il 2006 restano quindi le società di capitale e le altre imprese che hanno superato i limiti di ricavi dellarticolo 18;
> = la scadenza del 15.10 riguarda le imprese non esonerate dall'elenco, con volume di ricavi superiori ai limiti;
> = la scadenza del 15.11 riguarda le società di capitale con volume di ricavi inferiori ai limiti. 
> ...

  ATTENZIONE 
- per l'obbligo o l'esonero dall'invio valgono i ricavi ai fini redditi 2005 (salvo  
  societa' di capitali sempre obbligate e professionisti sempre esonerati)
- per la scadenza d'invio vale il volume d'affari ai fini iva 2006 
quindi parametri diversi di anni diversi per discriminare rispettivamente: l'obbligo o l'esonero
e la scadenza 
quanto sopra mi sembra chiaro dalla circolare

----------


## Ruben

ATTENZIONE 
- per l'obbligo o l'esonero dall'invio valgono i ricavi ai fini redditi 2005 (salvo 
societa' di capitali sempre obbligate e professionisti sempre esonerati)
- per la scadenza d'invio vale il volume d'affari ai fini iva 2006 
quindi parametri diversi di anni diversi per discriminare rispettivamente: l'obbligo o l'esonero
e la scadenza 
quanto sopra mi sembra chiaro dalla circolare

----------


## seta

> Grazie molto gentile Seta!
> Comunque a quanto ho capito occorre un aggiornamento... altrimenti..... 
> Ciao

  Sistemato con il programma e l'aggiornamento?
Se hai bisogno questa mattina sono dal cliente e ho il programma adhoc davanti a me  :Wink:  
rispondimi pure in pvt 
ciao

----------


## DANI_10

> Ricopio quello che ho scritto in un altro post:  
> = tutti i professionisti sono esonerati per il 2006, in quanto larticolo 19 del dpr 600/73 non distingue obblighi a seconda del volume dei ricavi (come correttamente affermato da Ruben). *Pertanto tutti i professionisti sono per natura obbligati al regime semplificato, qualunque sia lentità dei loro ricavi, salvo facoltativa opzione per la contabilità ordinaria;*
> = le imprese esonerate per il 2006 sono quelle che non hanno lobbligo di tenere la contabilità ordinaria (società di persone e imprese individuali che nel 2005 non hanno conseguito un volume di ricavi superiore ai limiti stabiliti dallarticolo 18 del dpr 600/73), indipendentemente dalleventuale opzione per il regime di contabilità ordinaria (pagina 7 della circolare 53/E);

  appunto, visto che tutti i professionisti partono come semplificati, e che possono passare al regime ordinario solo su opzione, sono tutti esonerati, visto che qua dice "indipendentemente dall'opzione"...giusto? :EEK!:  :Confused:

----------


## DANI_10

quanto vorrei che fosse gi&#224; il 16 novembre...

----------


## nuvola

Si per il la questione dell'esonero vale il volume d'affari dichiarato nell'unico 2006 anno 2005... 
Mi sapete dire se è giusto il "riassunto" postato da me in precedenza?

----------


## nuvola

Non riesco bene a capire il messaggio di Enrico Larocca, nel finale commenta dicendo "Mi chiedo: cosa costava, almeno in sede di COMUNICATO STAMPA dire chiaramente che sono esclusi dall'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori le imprese in regime di contabilit&#224; ordinaria per opzione ?"
A me pare che nell'ultimo comunicato stampa sia ben esposto (nella pagina 2) che sono esonerati "colore che nell'anno 2005 hanno conseguito ricavi... ...., indipendentemente dall'eventuale opzione per il regime di contabilit&#224; ordinaria.

----------


## ivanajol

> Non riesco bene a capire il messaggio di Enrico Larocca, nel finale commenta dicendo "Mi chiedo: cosa costava, almeno in sede di COMUNICATO STAMPA dire chiaramente che sono esclusi dall'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori le imprese in regime di contabilità ordinaria per opzione ?"
> A me pare che nell'ultimo comunicato stampa sia ben esposto (nella pagina 2) che sono esonerati "colore che nell'anno 2005 hanno conseguito ricavi... ...., indipendentemente dall'eventuale opzione per il regime di contabilità ordinaria.

  anche a me pare chiaro (non vorrei essere troppo semplicistica) che il comunicato stampa parli di esclusione per  determinate categorie...sembra chiaro stavolta!! Ovviamente  (purtroppo) il tutto riguarda solo l'invio del 15/10....per il 15/11 staremo a vedere, ma in realta' non dovremo quasi avere invii da fare...

----------


## DANI_10

> anche a me pare chiaro (non vorrei essere troppo semplicistica) che il comunicato stampa parli di esclusione per  determinate categorie...sembra chiaro stavolta!! Ovviamente  (purtroppo) il tutto riguarda solo l'invio del 15/10....per il 15/11 staremo a vedere, ma in realta' non dovremo quasi avere invii da fare...

  ma chiaro vuol dire che i professionisti, qualsiasi cavolo di regime abbiano e per qualsiasi cavolo di motivo ce l'abbiano, sono esonerati?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
se era così chiaro perchè Renato Portale ha scritto nel SOLE 24 Ore quello che ho indicato post ? 
Saluti

----------


## ivanajol

> ma chiaro vuol dire che i professionisti, qualsiasi cavolo di regime abbiano e per qualsiasi cavolo di motivo ce l'abbiano, sono esonerati?

  ehm.....direi di si, sono esonerati sempre e comunque!! :Big Grin:

----------


## DANI_10

> ehm.....direi di si, sono esonerati sempre e comunque!!

  wow, finalmente!!!!!! 
quindi io mando le sc, le sp e le individuali ordinarie e basta!

----------


## DANI_10

ah, comunque: sull'articolo pubblicato ieri su fiscooggi.it dice che sono esonerati per il 2006 "gli esercenti arti e professioni, anche nel caso avessero optato per la contabilità ordinaria"...articolo di r.fo. ... che io propongo come presidente del consiglio, della repubblica, del senato, della camera, dell'agenzia delle entrate e in poche parole del mondo!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nuvola

Non ho idea perchè quell'articolo sul sole 24 ore, pero voglio dire nel comunicato stampa la frase è chiara, e non si parla della sola scadenza di ottobre... in quella parte dove si dice dell'esonero si parla di "i soggetti esonerati per il solo 2006" .... quindi sono quelli esonerati sia per il I che i II invio! Comunque la stessa cosa viene detta nella circolare 53/E a pagina 6 e 7...

----------


## Novello

> Si per il la questione dell'esonero vale il volume d'affari dichiarato nell'unico 2006 anno 2005... 
> Mi sapete dire se &#232; giusto il "riassunto" postato da me in precedenza?

  Sul sito dell'Ade c'&#232; la circolare 53/e del 03.10.2007 che fa un p&#242; di chiarezza.
dunque ricapitolando ditemi se dico bene:
1) soggetti esonerati per il 2006, imprese e profes. in contabilit&#224; semplificata  o in ordinaria per opzione (che comunque nel 2005 non hanno superato i limiti di ricavi per andare in ordinaria)
2) invio al 15/10 contribuenti ordinari con iva mensile 2006 (volumi d'affari 2006 superiori a 309.874,14 serv. e 516.456.90 altri)
3) invio al 15/11 contribuenti con iva trimestrale in contabilit&#224; ordinaria per natura (societ&#224; di capitali etc)
E' giusto o a quest'ora gi&#224; do i numeri? :Confused:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
&#232; chiaro che il Sole 24 Ore non &#232; la legge, n&#232; i commenti fatti da un esperto riconosciuto come Renato Portale rappresentano la verit&#224; assoluta.  
Per&#242; nel panorama dell'informazione nazionale di carattere fiscale Il Sole 24 Ore rappresenta la fonte informativa privilegiata dalla maggioranza dei commercialisti. 
Le mie osservazioni cercavano di fare luce sulle discrasie tra l'informazione ministeriale e l'informazione della stampa specializzata, traendone la conseguenza che forse c'era a questo punto qualche dubbio sulla reale portata delle istruzioni ministeriali. 
Se per&#242; non &#232; cos&#236; "nulla questio" e buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## nuvola

Si si certo.. capisco quello che intendeva dire.. leggo anch'io il sole 24 ore..!! :Smile:

----------


## nuvola

Mi pare che sia giusto.. anch'io ho postato un riassunto per avere chiarimenti.. aspettiamo i piu esperti!  :Big Grin:

----------


## paolaraffaella

Abbiamo un dubbio per quanto riguarda l'obbligo dell'invio da parte dei curatori fallimentari (Abbiamo una valanga di fallimenti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -Qualcuno ci sa dare certezze o almeno un chiarimento??????? :Confused:

----------


## Esmeralda

Anche a me sono rimasti diversi dubbi,
ad esempio : le fatture di spese auto con iva
non detraibile al 100% vanno indicate nella sezione
"operazioni imponibili comprensive dell'imposta afferente" ?

----------


## Novello

> Abbiamo un dubbio per quanto riguarda l'obbligo dell'invio da parte dei curatori fallimentari (Abbiamo una valanga di fallimenti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -Qualcuno ci sa dare certezze o almeno un chiarimento???????

  Sulla circolare 53/e di ieri al capitolo 2 Soggetti obbligati, parla di obbligo all'invio da parte dei curatori. Ora se ricorrono le cause di esclusione anche per le imprese fallite, a rigor di logica sembrerebbe di si! :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## paolaraffaella

> Anche a me sono rimasti diversi dubbi,
> ad esempio : le fatture di spese auto con iva
> non detraibile al 100% vanno indicate nella sezione
> "operazioni imponibili comprensive dell'imposta afferente" ?

  Secondo la nostra interpretazione della circolare vanno indicati separatamente imponibile e iva!

----------


## Novello

> Secondo la nostra interpretazione della circolare vanno indicati separatamente imponibile e iva!

  Sembrerebbe di sì :EEK!:

----------


## nuvola

Avrei un'altra domanda da fare.. le fatture del 2005 registrate nel 2006 non vanno inserite giusto? Mentre quelle 2006 registrate nel 2007 si... ma nel rigo "totali note di variazione relativi ad anni precedenti" se seguono l'anno di emissione fattura o nota di credito... che senso ha?
Dove dobbiamo inserire le fatture 2006 registrate nel 2007? va sommato alle altre?

----------


## DANI_10

> Avrei un'altra domanda da fare.. le fatture del 2005 registrate nel 2006 non vanno inserite giusto? Mentre quelle 2006 registrate nel 2007 si... ma nel rigo "totali note di variazione relativi ad anni precedenti" se seguono l'anno di emissione fattura o nota di credito... che senso ha?
> Dove dobbiamo inserire le fatture 2006 registrate nel 2007? va sommato alle altre?

  le ft 2006 registrate nel 2007 vanno come quelle 2006 registrate nel 2006; le note di variazione 2006 relative al 2005 possono essere indicate nelle note di variazione relative ad anni precedenti (che è un "di cui").

----------


## ALIXIA2627

> Avrei un'altra domanda da fare.. le fatture del 2005 registrate nel 2006 non vanno inserite giusto? Mentre quelle 2006 registrate nel 2007 si... ma nel rigo "totali note di variazione relativi ad anni precedenti" se seguono l'anno di emissione fattura o nota di credito... che senso ha?
> Dove dobbiamo inserire le fatture 2006 registrate nel 2007? va sommato alle altre?

  le fatture emesse o ricevute nel 2006 ma registrate nel 2007 vanno sommate insieme alle altre! il campo relativo alle "note di variazione relative ad anni precedenti" serve x indicare (ma è facoltativo x quest'anno) le note di variazione emesse nel 2006 ma riferite a esercizi precedenti..(e che, peraltro, vanno comunque conteggiate nell'ammontare  complessivo delle operazioni effettuate nell'anno)
Es: nota di credito emessa nel 2006 relativa a fattura 2005 (imponibile+iva)
- va conteggiata nell'ammontare complessivo delle operazione effettuate nell'anno 
- andrebbe indicata anche nel campo delle operazioni riferite ad anni precedenti (campo però facoltativo x il 2006 e 2007) 
Alixia

----------


## vincenzo0

Da parte mia posso solo confermare che l'esonero riguarda anche le società di persona che abbiano effettuato anche l'opzione per la contab. ordinaria ai fini dirette. 
In particolare: 
sono esonerati dalla trasmissione degli elenchi per lanno 2006:  
1) - professionisti, enti non commerciali (per la sola attività istituzionale), produttori agricoli che non realizzano reddito dimpresa, Stato Regioni e, in generale ogni organismo di diritto pubblico, indipendentemente dai ricavi conseguiti nel 2005; 
2) - persone fisiche che esercitano imprese commerciali, s.n.c, s.a.s e altre società di persone equiparate, se nel corso del 2005 hanno conseguito ricavi fino al 309.874,14 euro se effettuano prestazioni di servizi, oppure fino a 516.456,90 euro se svolgono altre attività.      
Messaggio precedente di La Rocca:
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
Salve a tutti, 
personalmemte dopo aver letto stamattina sul Sole 24 ore l'articolo di Renato Portale nella prima pagina della sezione Norme e Tributi, che in un "occhiello" a mezza pagina che dice: CHIAMATI ALL'INOLTRO ON LINE SOLO LE SOCIETA' DI CAPITALE E LE DITTE INDIVIDUALI IN CONTABILITA' ORDINARIA, mi chiedo: e le società di persone che sicuramente hanno una struttura un poco più complessa delle ditte individuali che fine hanno fatto ? Si sono perse per strada ? Ma si sa a volte l'informazione di massa e ristretta in duecento battute, può creare queste anomalie. 
Poi nel prosieguo dell'articolo il pubblicista dice testualmente: rimangono dunque obbligati all'invio solo le società di capitale, le società di persone e le imprese individuali in contabilità ordinaria. Scritto così, significa esattamente quello che sostiene SPEEDY e cioè che non sono esonerati per il 2006 le imprese ed i professionisti in contabilità ordinaria sia per natura sia per opzione.  
Poi però leggendo la tabella delle esclusioni nella stessa pagina il pubblicista indica gli esclusi facendo riferimento al volume dei ricavi per l'anno 2005, facendo sottointendere che chi ha i parametri per essere considerato semplificato naturale è escluso dall'invio dell'elenco clienti e fornitori, contraddicendo quello che è stato scritto prima. Credo che il pubblicista abbia ragione e se la fonte ufficiale non lo dice chiaramente non vedo come potevano dirlo loro.  
Per la verità quando ieri alle 16,00 ho letto la circolare mi sono subito convinto che gli ordinari per opzione erano esonerati dall'invio. 
Mi spiego ! 
Io credo che nella circolare - ma forse era opportuno che lo precisasse almeno il Comunicato Stampa dell'AdE che ne è seguito - consapevole che poi l'avv. Villani mi bacchetterà sottolinenando che i Comunicati Stampa non hanno nessun valore giuridico rispetto al contenuto della norma in un aula della Cassazione, c'è un passaggio iniziale a proposito dei soggetti esonerati che dice : la scrivente è dell'avviso che il legislatore abbia voluto con la richiamata previsione esonerare per l'anno 2006 tutte le imprese minori in possesso dei presupposti per applicare il richiamato regime di contabilità semplificata di cui all'art. 18, omiss... .  
Interpretando il pensiero dell'Agenzia delle Entrate essa afferma che sono esonerate dall'invio le imprese - restringendo il discorso a quest'ultime - che avrebbero la possibilità in virtù del parametro "Volume dei ricavi" di applicare il regime semplificato. 
Se ne desume, che le imprese in contabilità ordinaria "per opzione" che in virtù del "volume dei Ricavi" dichiarato nel 2005 avrebbero potuto applicare il regime naturale di contabilità semplificata, sono esonerate dall'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori. 
Se non è così la circolare è incomprensibile e circumlocutoria.  
Mi chiedo: cosa costava, almeno in sede di COMUNICATO STAMPA dire chiaramente che sono esclusi dall'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori le imprese in regime di contabilità ordinaria per opzione ? 
Saluti e buon lavoro a tutti 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ultima modifica di Enrico Larocca : Oggi alle ore 10.06.32.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Grazie Vincenzo per la tua cortesia 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Vediamo se siete d'accordo:
a mio parere le societ&#224; di capitale che hanno per oggetto attivit&#224; che sono "trimestrali speciali" devono inviare il 15/11 a prescindere dal fatturato. 
O no ? :Big Grin:

----------


## sindoni

> Non riesco bene a capire il messaggio di Enrico Larocca, nel finale commenta dicendo "Mi chiedo: cosa costava, almeno in sede di COMUNICATO STAMPA dire chiaramente che sono esclusi dall'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori le imprese in regime di contabilità ordinaria per opzione ?"
> A me pare che nell'ultimo comunicato stampa sia ben esposto (nella pagina 2) che sono esonerati "colore che nell'anno 2005 hanno conseguito ricavi... ...., indipendentemente dall'eventuale opzione per il regime di contabilità ordinaria.

   
Beh, sì, anche a me sembra scritto in maniera abbastanza chiara ed inequivocabile... La lingua italiana è abbastanza complicata e qualche volta non solo la lingua...Ed allora non lamentiamoci quando lo è il legislatore...
Saluti.

----------


## ivanajol

> ...mamma mia che confusione!!! 
> Facciamo un punto della situazione... ditemi se sbaglio....
> Esonerati:
> Professionisti (indipendentemente dal regime)
> Semplificate nel 2006 
> Ordinarie nel 2006 ma che nell'anno 2005 non ha raggiunto come volume  d'affari 309.874,14 per i servizi e 516.456,90 per le altre, e che quindi si trovano in ordinaria per scelta. 
> Obbligati:
> Le società di capitali : es. le s.r.l., la effettuano al 15 ottobre se hanno superato i limiti sopraindicati, mentre diversamente al 15 novembre se non li hanno superati.  
> Ci siamo?? Datemi conferma grazie...

  punto 1 Esonerati = OK 
punto 2 Obbligati = OK x le srl al 15/10 
                         (hai dimenticato le societa' di persone 
                           e le ditte individuali *in ordinaria non x opzione* 
mi pare tutto chiaro... :EEK!:  incredibile..... :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> Vediamo se siete d'accordo:
> a mio parere le società di capitale che hanno per oggetto attività che sono "trimestrali speciali" devono inviare il 15/11 a prescindere dal fatturato. 
> O no ?

  si, se restano trimestrali anche nel 2007, se nel 2007 sono diventate mensili per obbligo ... gli ultimi post mi hanno messa nel dubbio

----------


## vincenzo0

A mio parere direi di no, sempre per la circostanza che la scadenza del 15 novembre 2007, viene prevista, per i soggetti che nel 2006 hanno realizzato un volume daffari non superiore ai seguenti limiti (mi pare, indicati nel comma 1 dellarticolo 7 del D.P.R. 542/1999): 516.456 euro per i contribuenti che effettuano cessioni di beni, 309.874 euro per quelli che effettuano prestazioni di servizi.  
Di questo aspetto, comunque, non sarebbe male da parte dell'Agenzia delle Entrate l'emissione di una circolare o una nota o altro che risponde ai quesiti posti dai contribuenti. 
Chissa ?     
Messaggio di Danilo Sciuto:
-----------------------------------
Vediamo se siete d'accordo:
a mio parere le società di capitale che hanno per oggetto attività che sono "trimestrali speciali" devono inviare il 15/11 a prescindere dal fatturato. 
O no ?

----------


## ivanajol

Io sono una grande estimatrice di prospetti e schemi vari, pratici e veloci da seguire, per cui ho elaborato questo schemetto, spero sia utile:   *SOGGETTI ESONERATI:* 
Professionisti (indipendentemente dal regime adottato)
Semplificate   nel 2006
Ordinarie        nel 2006 per opzione     *SOGGETTI OBBLIGATI:* 
Tutte le società di capitali 
le ditte individuali in ordinaria *NON x opzione*
le societa' di persone "    "     *NON x opzione*  
                         * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *   *TERMINI DI PRESENTAZIONE:*   *15/10/07* 
      societa' di capitali con volume affari 2005 > a 309.874,00 (se artigiane)
      societa' di capitali con volume affari 2005 > a 516.457,00 (se comm.li)
      Ditte individuali      "            "     "    "     > a 309.874,00 (se artigiane)
      Ditte individuali      "            "     "    "     > a 516.457,00 (se comm.li)
      Societa' di persone "            "     "    "     > a 309.874,00 (se artigiane)
      Societa' di persone "           "     "    "      > a 516.457,00 (se comm.li)      *15/11/07* 
       societa' di capitali con volume affari 2005 < a  309.874,00  (se artigiane)
       societa' di capitali con volume affari 2005 < a  516.457,00  (se comm.li)

----------


## DANI_10

> Io sono una grande estimatrice di prospetti e schemi vari, pratici e veloci da seguire, per cui ho elaborato questo schemetto, spero sia utile:   *SOGGETTI ESONERATI:* 
> Professionisti (indipendentemente dal regime adottato)
> Semplificate   nel 2006
> Ordinarie        nel 2006 per opzione     *SOGGETTI OBBLIGATI:* 
> Tutte le società di capitali 
> le ditte individuali in ordinaria *NON x opzione*
> le societa' di persone "    "     *NON x opzione*  
>                          * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *   *TERMINI DI PRESENTAZIONE:*   *15/10/07* 
>       societa' di capitali con volume affari 2005 > a 309.874,00 (se artigiane)
> ...

    
BRAVAAAAAA!!! GRANDEEEEEE!!!!! 
che ne dici di candidarti presidente del consiglio? :Big Grin:

----------


## ivanajol

Grazie!!!! (non so se prendero come complimento..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) Ci farò un pensierino..... :Big Grin:

----------


## jack9

Vorrei sapere se le note di variazione emesse con l'art.26 (esempio per sola iva) vanno incluse nell'elenco e quelle emesse dopo un anno dall'operazione originaria ? Grazie

----------


## MARGARET

> Io sono una grande estimatrice di prospetti e schemi vari, pratici e veloci da seguire, per cui ho elaborato questo schemetto, spero sia utile:   *SOGGETTI ESONERATI:* 
> Professionisti (indipendentemente dal regime adottato)
> Semplificate   nel 2006
> Ordinarie        nel 2006 per opzione     *SOGGETTI OBBLIGATI:* 
> Tutte le società di capitali 
> le ditte individuali in ordinaria *NON x opzione*
> le societa' di persone "    "     *NON x opzione*  
>                          * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *   *TERMINI DI PRESENTAZIONE:*   *15/10/07* 
>       societa' di capitali con volume affari 2005 > a 309.874,00 (se artigiane)
> ...

  ok per lo schemino ma il il volume d'affari è quello del 2006 non del 2005!!!

----------


## nuvola

Grazie Ivanajol!!!! =) ... finalmente siamo arrivati a uno conclusione in questo senso!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Novello

> Io sono una grande estimatrice di prospetti e schemi vari, pratici e veloci da seguire, per cui ho elaborato questo schemetto, spero sia utile:   *SOGGETTI ESONERATI:* 
> Professionisti (indipendentemente dal regime adottato)
> Semplificate   nel 2006
> Ordinarie        nel 2006 per opzione     *SOGGETTI OBBLIGATI:* 
> Tutte le società di capitali 
> le ditte individuali in ordinaria *NON x opzione*
> le societa' di persone "    "     *NON x opzione*  
>                          * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *   *TERMINI DI PRESENTAZIONE:*   *15/10/07* 
>       societa' di capitali con volume affari 2005 > a 309.874,00 (se artigiane)
> ...

  Tutto Ok, ma non capisco perchè si rapporta il significato di prestazione di servizi come attività artigianale (creando un pò di confusione)? L'artigiano che produce oggetti in pelle o il falegname, producono a mio parere beni e non servizi.
Ditemi se sbaglio :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruben

> Tutto Ok, ma non capisco perchè si rapporta il significato di prestazione di servizi come attività artigianale (creando un pò di confusione)? L'artigiano che produce oggetti in pelle o il falegname, producono a mio parere beni e non servizi.
> Ditemi se sbaglio

  infatti
la distinzione è tra prestazione servizi e cessione beni
le attività artigianali e commerciali possone essere sia l'una che l'altra 
e poi per l'invio al 15/10 o al 15/11 bisogna fare riferimento al volume d'affari ai fini iva del 2006 e non a quello del 2005

----------


## Novello

> Io sono una grande estimatrice di prospetti e schemi vari, pratici e veloci da seguire, per cui ho elaborato questo schemetto, spero sia utile:   *SOGGETTI ESONERATI:* 
> Professionisti (indipendentemente dal regime adottato)
> Semplificate   nel 2006
> Ordinarie        nel 2006 per opzione     *SOGGETTI OBBLIGATI:* 
> Tutte le società di capitali 
> le ditte individuali in ordinaria *NON x opzione*
> le societa' di persone "    "     *NON x opzione*  
>                          * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *   *TERMINI DI PRESENTAZIONE:*   *15/10/07* 
>       societa' di capitali con volume affari 2005 > a 309.874,00 (se artigiane)
> ...

  Tutto ok lo schema mi sembra perfetto. :Mad:  C'è però il riferimento alle aziende artigiane che non mi quadra. Un falegname che produce mobili o un artigiano che produce oggetti in pelle (calzature) svolgono un attività di produzione di servizi????? :Mad:  :Mad:  :Confused: 
Sbaglio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Allora sai cosa ? Io faccio inviare "cautelativamente" entro il 15/10, tanto un mese più un mese meno .....
Grazie Vincenzo !    

> A mio parere direi di no, sempre per la circostanza che la scadenza del 15 novembre 2007, viene prevista, per i soggetti che nel 2006 hanno realizzato un volume daffari non superiore ai seguenti limiti (mi pare, indicati nel comma 1 dellarticolo 7 del D.P.R. 542/1999): 516.456 euro per i contribuenti che effettuano cessioni di beni, 309.874 euro per quelli che effettuano prestazioni di servizi.  
> Di questo aspetto, comunque, non sarebbe male da parte dell'Agenzia delle Entrate l'emissione di una circolare o una nota o altro che risponde ai quesiti posti dai contribuenti. 
> Chissa ?     
> Messaggio di Danilo Sciuto:
> -----------------------------------
> Vediamo se siete d'accordo:
> a mio parere le società di capitale che hanno per oggetto attività che sono "trimestrali speciali" devono inviare il 15/11 a prescindere dal fatturato. 
> O no ?

----------


## DANI_10

> Allora sai cosa ? Io faccio inviare "cautelativamente" entro il 15/10, tanto un mese più un mese meno .....
> Grazie Vincenzo !

  anch'io alla fine ho deciso così...tagliamo la testa al toro! :Big Grin:

----------


## DANI_10

> ok per lo schemino ma il il volume d'affari &#232; quello del 2006 non del 2005!!!

  no &#232; del 2005, &#232; scritto anche nella circolare! penso anch'io che sia una cosa un po' stupida...voglio dire, se gli elenchi sono relativi al 2006 che cavolo c'azzecca il 2005???? :Confused:  cmq se ci pensi bene l'opzione la eserciti nel 2006 in base al volume d'affari del 2005. 
x ivanajol: era un complimento!!!!!!! vabb&#232; che non ci vuole molto a essere meglio di QUESTO presidente...basta avere un cervello!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Concordo con Ivanajol.
A mio parere un artigiano presta servizi, proprio in quanto tale. 
saluti   

> Tutto ok lo schema mi sembra perfetto. C'è però il riferimento alle aziende artigiane che non mi quadra. Un falegname che produce mobili o un artigiano che produce oggetti in pelle (calzature) svolgono un attività di produzione di servizi?????
> Sbaglio?

----------


## Speedy

> no è del 2005, è scritto anche nella circolare! penso anch'io che sia una cosa un po' stupida...voglio dire, se gli elenchi sono relativi al 2006 che cavolo c'azzecca il 2005???? cmq se ci pensi bene l'opzione la eserciti nel 2006 in base al volume d'affari del 2005. 
> x ivanajol: era un complimento!!!!!!! vabbè che non ci vuole molto a essere meglio di QUESTO presidente...basta avere un cervello!

  Se parliamo di scadenza dell'invio (15.10 oppure 15.11) il volume di affari di riferimento è quello del 2006, come confermato a pagina 24 della circolare ADE numero 53/E.

----------


## Novello

> Concordo con Ivanajol.
> A mio parere un artigiano presta servizi, proprio in quanto tale. 
> saluti

  Un mobile è un servizio in quanto fabbricato da un artigiano, mentre diventa un bene quando è prodotto da un'industria?
BaH :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' un'ottima idea .... per chi ha bisogno di più tempo per chiarirsi le idee !  :Smile:  
Nel caso di tardiva presentazione degli elenchi, si applica la sanzione amministrativa in misura fissa, da un minimo di 258 ad un massimo di 2.065 euro.
Tale sanzione può essere oggetto di ravvedimento operoso.
In soldoni, per un ritardo di 30 giorni te la cavi con 32 euro, dal 31° giorno al 31/7/2008 con 43 euro. 
Per la serie: pagamenti antistress da scadenza !!!  :Big Grin:  
Infine, la Circolare n. 53/E ha confermato che anche in tali casi è applicabile listituto del ravvedimento operoso.      

> Buongiorno.
> Sapete dirmi se è possibile presentare in ritardo il modello cli/for,e a quanto ammonta la sanzione (ridotta o meno) ? 
> grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Concordo con Ivanajol.
> A mio parere un artigiano presta servizi, proprio in quanto tale. 
> saluti

  Qualche dubbio sulla classificazione (artigiani = servizi oppure commerciali = altre attività) l'ho anche io.
Può esistere un artigiano che produce per il proprio magazzino e rivende senza il preventivo ordine del cliente: in tal caso non credo si possa parlare di prestazione di servizi. 
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Già, è vero; per questa fattispecie si tratta di cessione di beni. 
ciao   

> Qualche dubbio sulla classificazione (artigiani = servizi oppure commerciali = altre attività) l'ho anche io.
> Può esistere un artigiano che produce per il proprio magazzino e rivende senza il preventivo ordine del cliente: in tal caso non credo si possa parlare di prestazione di servizi. 
> Ciao

----------


## Novello

> Qualche dubbio sulla classificazione (artigiani = servizi oppure commerciali = altre attività) l'ho anche io.
> Può esistere un artigiano che produce per il proprio magazzino e rivende senza il preventivo ordine del cliente: in tal caso non credo si possa parlare di prestazione di servizi. 
> Ciao

  Vedo che una semplice definizione di servizio ha creato un pò di problemini....
che in fondo per il nostro sistemino fiscale ha non pochi riflessi. Vediamo se queste differenze che ho trovato sgombrano il campo dai dubbi. Quello che credo comunque sia fondamentale, e che a prescindere da chi produce,  artigiano o industria, è che cosa produce. Dunque:
Bene o servizio  
Rappresentano entrambi il risultato di una attività di produzione.
Le differenze tra i due termini sono significative: 
i beni possono essere conservati
i beni sono o possono essere trasformati in altri beni 
i servizi sono consumati nel corso dell'attività di produzione e terminano con essa
nei servizi può essere il cliente ad essere trasformato (basti pensare a servizi di formazione) 
Pertanto l'artigiano che produce beni sia per rivenderli direttamente sia su commessa di cliente produce comunque beni e non servizi.
Giusto?

----------


## assistenzareset

Grazie a ivanajol della chiara spiegazione e dello schema pubblicato  :Smile:

----------


## ivanajol

> ok per lo schemino ma il il volume d'affari è quello del 2006 non del 2005!!!

  il volume d'affari è servito solo per individuare la categoria in cui inquadrare il nostro cliente....(cioè per sapere se nel 2006 era in ordinaria per opzione oppure no..... :Wink: )

----------


## Ruben

> il volume d'affari è servito solo per individuare la categoria in cui inquadrare il nostro cliente....(cioè per sapere se nel 2006 era in ordinaria per opzione oppure no.....)

  
per stabilire l'obbligo o l'esonero bisogna considerare i ricavi ai fini redditi 2005 
per l'invio al 15/10 o al 15/11 bisogna considerare il volume d'affari ai fini iva 2006 
parametri diversi e anni diversi

----------


## ivanajol

Ho definito (forse peccando d'ingenuita' ) le categorie suddividendole tra commerciali e artigiane, in realta' intendevo : 
Artigiane =    produzione di servizi  per cui il limite è di 309.874,00 euro 
Commerciali = Altre attivita' per cui il limite è fissato in 516.456,00 euro 
Un  cliente viene da me identificato nel seguente modo: 
- produce servizi: lo inquadro fin dall'origine come artigiano e pertanto applico il 
   criterio degli artigiani (soggetto iscritto all'AIA); 
- commercia o esercita altre attivita' non artigianali : lo inquadro come 
  commerciante e pertanto applico il criterio dei commercianti (soggetto iscritto 
  alla gestione IVS commercianti). 
Spero di essere stata chiara :Smile:

----------


## studioianna

Scusate, a furia di leggere circolari  su circolari , forum e quanto altro, mi sto davvero "impallando" e mi stanno venendo un sacco di dubbi anche banalissimi ... :EEK!:  :Confused:  
Il mio quesito è questo: Nel caso in cui un fornitore abbia emeso una fattura e poi una nota di credito di importo pari alla fattura, potete confermarmi che  nell'elenco, poichè si escludono , non vanno inseriti?

----------


## sindoni

> Concordo con Ivanajol.
> A mio parere un artigiano presta servizi, proprio in quanto tale. 
> saluti

  
Va be'... stendiamo un manto pietoso!
Sicuramente non sapeva che un artigiano spesso, molto spesso, per lo più
fabbrica beni, non presta servizi... cessione di beni, quindi, non prestazione di servizi! 
Saluti,

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ritengo sia giusta l'osservazione di Speedy. 
Per cui, se si tratta di vendita su ordine del cliente, siamo nel contratto d'opera, e quindi si tratta di servizi, a norma dell'articolo 3 del decreto Iva. 
ciao   

> Vedo che una semplice definizione di servizio ha creato un pò di problemini....
> che in fondo per il nostro sistemino fiscale ha non pochi riflessi. Vediamo se queste differenze che ho trovato sgombrano il campo dai dubbi. Quello che credo comunque sia fondamentale, e che a prescindere da chi produce,  artigiano o industria, è che cosa produce. Dunque:
> Bene o servizio  
> Rappresentano entrambi il risultato di una attività di produzione.
> Le differenze tra i due termini sono significative: 
> i beni possono essere conservati
> i beni sono o possono essere trasformati in altri beni 
> i servizi sono consumati nel corso dell'attività di produzione e terminano con essa
> nei servizi può essere il cliente ad essere trasformato (basti pensare a servizi di formazione) 
> ...

----------


## Novello

> Va be'... stendiamo un manto pietoso!
> Sicuramente non sapeva che un artigiano spesso, molto spesso, per lo più
> fabbrica beni, non presta servizi... cessione di beni, quindi, non prestazione di servizi! 
> Saluti,

  Esattamente, ho capito tutto (art.3 DPR 633/72, contratto d'opera, appalto etc). Non ci sono parole

----------


## sindoni

> Esattamente, ho capito tutto (art.3 DPR 633/72, contratto d'opera, appalto etc). Non ci sono parole

  Natruralmente Vi sono artigiani che prestano servizi... (imbianchino, elettricista ed altri che possono produrre beni e prestare servizi... il muratore, per esempio: se costruisce una casa per la vendita produce un bene, se invece costruisce una casa su appalto di terzi presta un servizio) 
Questa precisazione è necessaria per chi non capisce che la differenza non la fa la qualifica di artigiano _proprio in quanto tale..._  
saluti.

----------


## palotino

Provo anch'io a fare uno schemino.
Quindi se non ho capito male dovrebbere essere cos&#236;  *Soggetti esonerati*
Professionisti: tutti 
Societ&#224; di persone e imprese individuali: volume di ricavi 2005 inferiore ai limiti*  *Soggetti obbligati*
Societ&#224; di capitali: tutte
Societ&#224; di persone e imprese individuali: volume di ricavi 2005 superiore ai limiti*  *Scadenze*
15/10/2007: Imprese non esonerate con volume d’affari 2006 superiore ai limiti*
15/11/2007: Imprese non esonerate con volume d’affari 2006 inferiore ai limiti* 
* € 309.874,14 (prestazione di servizi), € 516.456,90 (altre attivit&#224 :Wink:  
Ciao
Giacomo

----------


## GINNY

Ciao Seta e scusami se rispondo solo ora, ma io ci sono solo nel tardo pomeriggio.
Comunque il programmatore non ha nessuna intenzione di fare aggiornamenti... la realise che ho io è ancora la 4, quindi arraggiandomi in qualche maniera sono riuscita a stamparmi un prototipo di elenchi, facendo le dovute variazioni del tipo: togliere i clienti con solo il codice fiscale (privati). E poi me li dovrò inserire a mano nel software dell'Agenzia delle Entrate. Questo è il mio piano di lavoro e l'unico sistema. Tu come la vedi? 
Ciao Cri

----------


## DANI_10

> Grazie mille!!!

  Il progressivo è riferito alla tua ditta.

----------


## gg71_it

Salve
posto alla fine di un a giornata di duro lavoro
spero che non mi coinsideriate stupido ma solo stanco
ho posto un quesito all'ade tramite:
domanda: 
- gli acquisti di libri e riviste documentati da fattura sono da inserire in elenco fornitori?
risposta:
- la risposta &#232; al paragrafo 3.2.2.1 della circolare 53 del 3/10 (sic) 
Voi cosa dite?

----------


## swami

> Salve
> posto alla fine di un a giornata di duro lavoro
> spero che non mi coinsideriate stupido ma solo stanco
> ho posto un quesito all'ade tramite:
> domanda: 
> - gli acquisti di libri e riviste documentati da fattura sono da inserire in elenco fornitori?
> risposta:
> - la risposta è al paragrafo 3.2.2.1 della circolare 53 del 3/10 (sic) 
> Voi cosa dite?

  libri ... art.74  :Wink:

----------


## gg71_it

> libri ... art.74

  e quindi esclusi?

----------


## Ruben

> Provo anch'io a fare uno schemino.
> Quindi se non ho capito male dovrebbere essere così  *Soggetti esonerati*
> Professionisti: tutti 
> Società di persone e imprese individuali: volume di ricavi 2005 inferiore ai limiti*  *Soggetti obbligati*
> Società di capitali: tutte
> Società di persone e imprese individuali: volume di ricavi 2005 superiore ai limiti*  *Scadenze*
> 15/10/2007: Imprese non esonerate con volume daffari 2006 superiore ai limiti*
> 15/11/2007: Imprese non esonerate con volume daffari 2006 inferiore ai limiti* 
> *  309.874,14 (prestazione di servizi),  516.456,90 (altre attività) 
> ...

   
perfetto 
per me è proprio così

----------


## gg71_it

scusate se insisto
gli acquisti di libri e riviste documentati da fattura vanno o non vanno in elenco fornitori?

----------


## Ruben

> scusate se insisto
> gli acquisti di libri e riviste documentati da fattura vanno o non vanno in elenco fornitori?

  non vanno 
ciao

----------


## gg71_it

> non vanno 
> ciao

  OK grazie (anche se nel frattempo ci ero arrivato  :Big Grin: )

----------


## ivanajol

> Va be'... stendiamo un manto pietoso!
> Sicuramente non sapeva che un artigiano spesso, molto spesso, per lo più
> fabbrica beni, non presta servizi... cessione di beni, quindi, non prestazione di servizi! 
> Saluti,

  Chiedo scusa per la definizione profana  dell'artigiano, :Embarrassment:  ma perche' perdere tempo  disquisendo sulla semantica e non cercare invece di ottimizzare questa discussione cercando invece di interpretare il pensiero del legislatore adattandolo alla realta'?
Saluti e buona giornata!! :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Il progressivo è riferito alla tua ditta.

  Bene! Piano piano risolvo un po' di dubbi! :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sante parole, Ivanajol. E, sopratutto, sagge.  :Smile:    

> Chiedo scusa per la definizione profana  dell'artigiano, ma perche' perdere tempo  disquisendo sulla semantica e non cercare invece di ottimizzare questa discussione cercando invece di interpretare il pensiero del legislatore adattandolo alla realta'?
> Saluti e buona giornata!!

----------


## ivanajol

> Allora sai cosa ? Io faccio inviare "cautelativamente" entro il 15/10, tanto un mese più un mese meno .....
> Grazie Vincenzo !

  Salve a tutti!! 
Una domanda a questo punto mi sorge spontanea: Non è che come per tante altre scadenze, per cui è previsto un range temporale in cui trasmettere le dichiarazioni, anche per gli elenchi non viga questo criterio? :EEK!:  
Magari le trimestrali DEBBONO OBBLIGATORIAMENTE trasmettere gli elenchi dal 15/11 e NON PRIMA..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Complimenti Ivanajol !!!! Complimenti davvero !!   :Smile:  :Smile:  
Erano anni che non sentivo fare una osservazione circa il termine iniziale della presentazione. 
Il rischio c'è ?? Non lo so: le scadenze (finali) del 15/10 e del 15/11 sono effetto di proroghe, e quindi forse il termine iniziale, se esisteva, è già trascorso ! 
Che ne pensi ??   

> Salve a tutti!! 
> Una domanda a questo punto mi sorge spontanea: Non è che come per tante altre scadenze, per cui è previsto un range temporale in cui trasmettere le dichiarazioni, anche per gli elenchi non viga questo criterio? 
> Magari le trimestrali DEBBONO OBBLIGATORIAMENTE trasmettere gli elenchi dal 15/11 e NON PRIMA.....

----------


## fiamma

non so se può essere d'aiuto questa informazione:
ieri sera ho spedito il file con gli elenchi in scadenza al 15/10/2007 e anche quelli inscadenza al 15/11/2007 
Stamattina ho trovato la ricevuta senza alcuno scarto e/o segnalazione.  
Fiammetta

----------


## danilo sciuto

Grazie fiammetta, ma non credo che questo possa essere di aiuto nell'appunto di Ivanajol.
Ricordo che una volta si faceva questo discorso per le scadenze delle ritenute: dall' 1 al 15 del mese successivo: significava che se io effettuavo una ritenuta il 20/9 e la versavo il 30/9, potevo incorrere nella sanzione di omesso versamento ... ma ciò non significava che l'F24 mi tornava indietro ... 
grazie comunque   

> non so se può essere d'aiuto questa informazione:
> ieri sera ho spedito il file con gli elenchi in scadenza al 15/10/2007 e anche quelli inscadenza al 15/11/2007 
> Stamattina ho trovato la ricevuta senza alcuno scarto e/o segnalazione.  
> Fiammetta

----------


## ivanajol

Salve e buona giornata a tutti!!! (finalmente è venerdì :Big Grin: ) 
Ho un caso un po'' particolare e non riesco bene a individuare il giusto comportamento che dovrei adottare per gli elenchi... 
- sas in ordinaria nel 2005 e mensile (per cui con tutte le valutazioni fatte finora
  sarebbe tenuta alla presentazione) 
- a gennaio 06 rescindono tutti i soci,tranne ovviamente uno,  che diventa 
  unico socio; nei 6 mesi successivi non  viene ricomposta la compagine 
  societaria, ragion per cui perde lo status di  societa', diventando, a giugno 
  2006,   di fatto  "ditta individuale". L'Ufficio Iva ha attribuito alla ditta nata 
  dalle "ceneri" della   sas una nuova partita iva,facendoci indicare sul modulo
  di inizio (non di  variazione), il numero di p.iva della vecchia societa'. 
Ora il mio problema è: 
va presentato l'elenco anche se nel 2006 a giugno questa partita Iva è cessata, sostituita di fatto da una nuova?
in caso affermativo, vanno fatti più elenchi a nome delle due ditte,oppure vanno sommati gli importi e presentato un unico elenco?
e se si, a nome di chi??? (ricordo che per meta' anno è stata societa' con un certo numero di partita iva e da giugno in poi è diventata ditta individuale con un altro numero di partita iva).... 
Mi sto quasi perdendo da sola... :EEK!:  
Grazie mille per l'aiuto!!! :Smile:

----------


## DANI_10

> Salve e buona giornata a tutti!!! (finalmente è venerdì) 
> Ho un caso un po'' particolare e non riesco bene a individuare il giusto comportamento che dovrei adottare per gli elenchi... 
> - sas in ordinaria nel 2005 e mensile (per cui con tutte le valutazioni fatte finora
>   sarebbe tenuta alla presentazione) 
> - a gennaio 06 rescindono tutti i soci,tranne ovviamente uno,  che diventa 
>   unico socio; nei 6 mesi successivi non  viene ricomposta la compagine 
>   societaria, ragion per cui perde lo status di  societa', diventando, a giugno 
>   2006,   di fatto  "ditta individuale". L'Ufficio Iva ha attribuito alla ditta nata 
>   dalle "ceneri" della   sas una nuova partita iva,facendoci indicare sul modulo
> ...

  secondo me dovresti inviare per il periodo gennaio-giugno i dati relativi alla sas e per giugno-dicembre quelli dell'individuale... in pratica fare 2 invii diversi. prova a leggere pag 9 della circolare 53 e vedi se si adatta al tuo caso.

----------


## enzo54

Leggendo l'ultima circolare n. 53\3 a botta calda avevo la certezza di essere obbligato alla compilazione degli elenchi sole per le aziende in contabilità ordinaria per OBBLIGO. Dopo una seconda/terza letturra mi ha lasciato  dubbioso una VIRGOLA ed un NONCHE' interpretando la frase nel senso che l'esonero indipendentemente dal regime contabile potrebbe riguardare solo i professionisti e non tutti i contribuenti  in generale.
Qualcuno ha avuto il mio stesso dubbio?
CIAO

----------


## ivanajol

> secondo me dovresti inviare per il periodo gennaio-giugno i dati relativi alla sas e per giugno-dicembre quelli dell'individuale... in pratica fare 2 invii diversi. prova a leggere pag 9 della circolare 53 e vedi se si adatta al tuo caso.

  Ti ringrazio innanzitutto per la celerita' della risposta.. :Smile: 
ho letto la pag 9, ma mi pare di  capire che a questo punto il "dante causa" (ovvero la societa') essendosi estinto (la sua partita iva non esiste più), è l'"avente causa", ovvero il  soggetto individuale nato dalle ceneri della sas estinta (con partita iva attiva), che deve presentare due comunicazioni:  
- una con i dati della sua ditta individuale 15/6/2006 - 31/12/06
- e un'altra  con i dati della sas estinta periodo 1/1/2006 - 14/6/2006. 
Accidenti, però, non avevo fatto i conti con un altro aspetto  della  questione: 
la sas era in ordinaria nel 2005 (e mensile e blablabla), ma ATTENZIONE: quando la ditta è passata come cliente a noi, cioè dal 1 gennaio 2006, sia come sas che successivamente come ditta individuale è stata trattata come soggetto in contabilita' semplificata!!!!! 
Per cui a questo punto il problema non si pone proprio, vero??? 
Ragazzi, quanto sono bravi a fare  andare in confusione la gente!!!! :Mad:  
Penso che a questo punto il mio problema sia risolto...,vero? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Speedy

> Ti ringrazio innanzitutto per la celerita' della risposta..
> ho letto la pag 9, ma mi pare di  capire che a questo punto il "dante causa" (ovvero la societa') essendosi estinto (la sua partita iva non esiste più), è l'"avente causa", ovvero il  soggetto individuale nato dalle ceneri della sas estinta (con partita iva attiva), che deve presentare due comunicazioni: 
> - una con i dati della sua ditta individuale 15/6/2006 - 31/12/06
> - e un'altra  con i dati della sas estinta periodo 1/1/2006 - 14/6/2006.
> Accidenti, però, non avevo fatto i conti con un altro aspetto  della  questione:
> la sas era in ordinaria nel 2005 (e mensile e blablabla), ma ATTENZIONE: quando la ditta è passata come cliente a noi, cioè dal 1 gennaio 2006, sia come sas che successivamente come ditta individuale è stata trattata come soggetto in contabilita' semplificata!!!!!
> Per cui a questo punto il problema non si pone proprio, vero???
> Ragazzi, quanto sono bravi a fare  andare in confusione la gente!!!!
> Penso che a questo punto il mio problema sia risolto...,vero?

  Tenuto conto che anche i contribuenti cessati devono inviare l'elenco, in presenza di fatture 2006 ed in mancanza di esonero, ritengo che la sas debba inviare l'elenco a suo nome e soltanto per le fatture di sua competenza. 
La ditta individuale invece, essendo in semplificata, non invia nulla. 
Ciao

----------


## DANI_10

> Tenuto conto che anche i contribuenti cessati devono inviare l'elenco, in presenza di fatture 2006 ed in mancanza di esonero, ritengo che la sas debba inviare l'elenco a suo nome e soltanto per le fatture di sua competenza. 
> La ditta individuale invece, essendo in semplificata, non invia nulla. 
> Ciao

  la metterei anch'io così.

----------


## ivanajol

Però anche la societa' è stata trattata come "semplificata"...
Ritieni che debba mandarlo ugualmente? :Confused:

----------


## DANI_10

> Per&#242; anche la societa' &#232; stata trattata come "semplificata"...
> Ritieni che debba mandarlo ugualmente?

  a questo punto non ritengo pi&#249; niente!!!! 
in effetti visto che voi l'avete sempre trattata come semplificata non dovresti...per&#242; il volume d'affari era da ordinaria?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
anch'io ieri su un altro tread che riguardava lo stesso tema, avevo sottolineato come neanche IL SOLE 24 ORE era stato chiarissimo nell'illustrazione della circolare n. 53/2007.  
Penso per&#242; che nella parte che precede il pezzo da lei citato nel post, *si parli di esonero dall'invio per le imprese minori in possesso dei presupposti per l'applicabilit&#224; del regime semplificato*.  
E allora con questa premessa generale, mi sembra di capire che chi &#232; un *semplificato naturale in virt&#249; del parametro "Ricavi" *  anche se ha optato per il regime di contabilit&#224; ordinaria, resta esonerato. 
Molti nell'altro tread ritenevano inesistente il dubbio sulla reale portata dell'esonero.  
Comunque io sono convinto che l'esonero riccorra. 
Saluti

----------


## ivanajol

> a questo punto non ritengo più niente!!!! 
> in effetti visto che voi l'avete sempre trattata come semplificata non dovresti...però il volume d'affari era da ordinaria?

  Il volume d'affari della sas nel 2005 era da ordinaria, si!!

----------


## Speedy

> Il volume d'affari della sas nel 2005 era da ordinaria, si!!

  Ed allora, se nel 2005 era in ordinaria, vorrei capire perch&#232; nel 2006 l'avete trattata come semplificata.
Qualcosa forse mi sfugge ?
Oppure si tratta di un vero e proprio errore ?
Oppure nel 2005 non ha superato i limiti per cui, in mancanza di opzione, &#232; ritornata semplificata ?

----------


## DANI_10

PAG 24 DELLA CIRCOLARE: "IL TERMINE è STATO POSTICIPATO AL 15/11/07 X I SOGGETTI CHE NELL'ANNO DI RIFERIMENTO(2006)HANNO REALIZZATO UN VOLUME D'AFFARI NN SUPERIORE AI LIMITI INDICATI..." 
quindi...BOOOOOH!

----------


## ivanajol

> Grazie fiammetta, ma non credo che questo possa essere di aiuto nell'appunto di Ivanajol.
> Ricordo che una volta si faceva questo discorso per le scadenze delle ritenute: dall' 1 al 15 del mese successivo: significava che se io effettuavo una ritenuta il 20/9 e la versavo il 30/9, potevo incorrere nella sanzione di omesso versamento ... ma ciò non significava che l'F24 mi tornava indietro ... 
> grazie comunque

  anche ora, in effetti, sulle istruzioni degli Unici o del Modello VR per il rimborso Iva, è ben chiara questa premessa.
 Faccio riferimento per esempio alle istruzioni Ministeriali (sacre), del Mod.Unico persone fisiche di quest'anno,  dove a pag.7, punto 5.5 Capitolo "Quando si presenta",  cita testualmente "al 2 maggio al 30 giugno dell'anno successivo a quello di chiusura del periodo d'imposta , se la dichiarazione è presentata ...blablabla....."  
perciò non sono sicura che presentando ora gli elenchi scadenti il 15/11 non si incorra in sanzioni.... :Big Grin:

----------


## nuvola

..scusate, quindi può essere che chi ha scadenza 15/11 potrebbe dover presentare l'elenco clienti fornitori solo dopo la prima scadenza?  :Confused:  ... qualcuno sa qualcosa in più a riguardo?

----------


## nuvola

Scusate che vuol dire? Ma i termini sono sempre gli stessi o no?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ma tu non mi citi la fonte che disciplina il termine di invio dell'elenco, me ne citi un'altra .....  no ?  :Smile:     

> anche ora, in effetti, sulle istruzioni degli Unici o del Modello VR per il rimborso Iva, è ben chiara questa premessa.
>  Faccio riferimento per esempio alle istruzioni Ministeriali (sacre), del Mod.Unico persone fisiche di quest'anno,  dove a pag.7, punto 5.5 Capitolo "Quando si presenta",  cita testualmente "al 2 maggio al 30 giugno dell'anno successivo a quello di chiusura del periodo d'imposta , se la dichiarazione è presentata ...blablabla....."  
> perciò non sono sicura che presentando ora gli elenchi scadenti il 15/11 non si incorra in sanzioni....

----------


## DANI_10

> ..scusate, quindi può essere che chi ha scadenza 15/11 potrebbe dover presentare l'elenco clienti fornitori solo dopo la prima scadenza?  ... qualcuno sa qualcosa in più a riguardo?

  scusate un attimo, ma la scadenza a regime è entro il 29/4.
Per il solo 2007 (anno d'imposta 2006) le scadenze iniziali erano:
-29/4 per i mensili
-15/10 per quelli che hanno n°cli/for >10000
-15/11 per i trimestrali 
non si parla di "dal...al..."!!!!
solo di "entro"!!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non si parla di "dal...al..."!!!!
> solo di "entro"!!!!!

  Se così fosse, il problema della anticipata presentazione (neologismo odierno) non ci sarebbe.

----------


## ivanajol

> Ma tu non mi citi la fonte che disciplina il termine di invio dell'elenco, me ne citi un'altra .....  no ?

  Si, hai perfettamente ragione... :Big Grin: anche perche' il termine che citavo prima si riferiva effettivamente (guardando meglio e escludendo i blabla che erano veramente inutili :Embarrassment: ), alla presentazione MANUALE in banca....

----------


## DANI_10

> Se così fosse, il problema della anticipata presentazione (neologismo odierno) non ci sarebbe.

  ma poi che cavolo, è mai possibile che vengano a fare casino ANCHE se consegniamo le cose PRIMA???????
è incredibile. Capisco se ti sanzionano perchè se sei in ritardo, ma se sei in anticipo...dovrebbero darti un premio per essere riuscito a capire cosa vogliono PRIMA della scadenza...

----------


## Nicola

Buongiorno a tutti! 
Anch'io ho più di un dubbio: 
- una ditta o società in semplificata o in contabilità ordinaria per opzione sono IN LIQUIDAZIONE ORDINARIA NEL 2006, sono tenute a presentare l'elenco?  
- una ditta individuale in contabilità ordinaria per opzione, da diversi anni di attività, viene ceduta nell'anno 2006 ad una società di capitale Srl, deve la cessionaria presentare i 2 elenchi? Se la stessa ditta fosse ceduta ad un'altra ditta o società in contabilità semplificata? 
Purtroppo la circolare non è specifica su questi argomenti.... 
Grazie, ciao! 
Nicola

----------


## nuvola

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .. per quanto riguarda la tua prima domanda, io credo che se nel 2006 erano in semplificata (intesa che nel 2005 non hanno superato i limiti per passare in ordinaria) o comunque erano in ordinaria ma per scelta sono esonerati....

----------


## seta

> Ciao Seta e scusami se rispondo solo ora, ma io ci sono solo nel tardo pomeriggio.
> Comunque il programmatore non ha nessuna intenzione di fare aggiornamenti... la realise che ho io &#232; ancora la 4, quindi arraggiandomi in qualche maniera sono riuscita a stamparmi un prototipo di elenchi, facendo le dovute variazioni del tipo: togliere i clienti con solo il codice fiscale (privati). E poi me li dovr&#242; inserire a mano nel software dell'Agenzia delle Entrate. Questo &#232; il mio piano di lavoro e l'unico sistema. Tu come la vedi? 
> Ciao Cri

  Come &#232; possibile che si sia rifiutato di farti l'aggiornamento?
Cose assurde!! :EEK!:  
Valuta bene il da farsi, considerando il numero dei clienti e fornitori da inserire manualmente, perch&#232; se sono pochi si pu&#242; anche fare, altrimenti se il numero &#232; elevato la cosa diventa molto difficoltosa.
Devi considerare che devi fare innanzitutto la quadratura tra i dati in elenco e quelli contabili IVA, considerato che vanno tolte le fatture datate 2005 (reg.nel 2006) e aggiunte quelle del 2006 (reg.nel 2007).
Poi, devi escludere quelle che non vanno in elenco (privati, operazioni escluse, importazioni, non imponibili art. 8. ecc.).
Senza un programma che ti aiuti, il tempo da perdere aumenta notevolmente, senza considerare il margine di errore...... :Confused:  
Buona fortuna. 
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

Mi è giunta or ora circolare dalla mia softwarehouse di chiarimenti....
La posto cos' meditiamo tutti insieme... :Wink:  
ARGOMENTO
ELENCO CLIENTI E FORNITORI
LAGENZIA FORNISCE I PRIMI CHIARIMENTI
È ESCLUSA LA CONTABILITA ORDINARIA PER OPZIONE
RIF. LEGISLATIVI CIRCOLARE N. 53 DEL 03 OTTOBRE 2007
BUONA NOTIZIA PER IL SOLO 2006
È ESCLUSA LA CONTABILITA ORDINARIA PER OPZIONE
LAgenzia delle entrate  conferma che è esonerata limpresa in contabilità semplificata nel 2006
  annuncia lesonero anche per il soggetto in contabilità ordinaria per opzione nel 2006
Lesonero previsto per il 2006 si estende alle ditte individuali e società di persone
  in possesso dei requisiti per il regime di contabilità semplificata
ricavi anno 2005 non superiori a
 309.874,14 euro - prestazioni di servizi
 516.456,90 euro - altre attività
indipendentemente se hanno presentato in UNICO 2007
 il quadro RG  contabilità semplificata
 il quadro RF - opzione per il regime di contabilità ordinaria.
Esempio
Società di persone o ditta individuale
Ha optato per la contabilità ordinaria 2006
Ha conseguito nel 2005 un volume daffari di 210.000 euro
Non deve presentare lelenco clienti/fornitori.
SOGGETTO ESCLUSO
CONTRIBUENTI ESCLUSI PER IL 2006
  tutti i professionisti a prescindere dal tipo di contabilità adottata
309.874,14 euro
prestazioni di servizi
RICAVI 2005
NON SUPERIORI
DITTA INDIVIDUALE
SOCIETA PERSONE
516.456,90 euro
commercio - produzione
.
ESONERO PER LANNO 2006
 gli enti non commerciali con oggetto esclusivo o principale attività non commerciale
 i produttori agricoli se non producono reddito dimpresa in contabilità ordinaria
 gli enti quali lo Stato, le regioni, le province, i comuni e altri organismi di diritto pubblico.
 le Organizzazioni di volontariato iscritte nei registri nazionali, regionali e provinciali
 le organizzazioni non lucrative di utilità sociale (ONLUS)
 tutte le associazioni, comitati e fondazioni
 le società cooperative
 gli altri enti di carattere privato, con o senza personalità giuridica, il cui statuto o atto costitutivo
prevede le finalità e gli obblighi elencati nellarticolo 10 del decreto n. 460/1997.
CONTABILITÀ ORDINARIA PER OBBLIGO
Devono inviare i dati relativi
 alle fatture emesse a titolari di Partita IVA
 alle fatture di acquisto di beni  cespiti  servizi da soggetti con Partita IVA
ATTENZIONE!
E escluso il soggetto il quale nel 2006 non ha effettuata alcuna
  operazione attiva o passiva rilevante ai fini IVA.
Esempio
Società di capitali costituita a dicembre 2006
Non ha emesso o ricevuto fatture 2006
La norma obbliga allinvio
 il non residente con stabile organizzazione in Italia
 il rappresentante fiscale
 il curatore fallimentare ed il commissario liquidatore per la società fallita ecc
 limpresa in liquidazione ordinaria
 il soggetto con dispensa da adempimenti per le operazioni esenti per le operazioni diverse da
quelle per le quali vige lesonero dalla fatturazione
 i soggetti che documentano i corrispettivi mediante la bolletta /fattura
SOLO PER IL
BIENNIO 2006 E 2007
dati relativi a clienti e
fornitori
solo con partita IVA
Escluse le fatture
cumulativamente registrate
di importo
Inferiore a 154,94 euro
Escluse le
  fatture non soggette Iva
  fatture annotate nel
registro dei corrispettivi   
INVIO AL 15 NOVEMBRE 2007
Solo per il 2006 il termine è stato posticipato al 15 novembre 2007
  per i soggetti che nel 2006 hanno realizzato un volume di affari IVA non superiore a
 309.874,14 euro per le imprese aventi per oggetto prestazioni di servizi
 516.456,90 euro per le imprese aventi per oggetto altre attività
anche se il soggetto abbia effettuato versamenti IVA mensili .
Esempio 1
Società di capitali obbligata alla contabilità ordinaria
Ha conseguito nel 2006 un volume daffari di 70.000 euro
Presenta lelenco clienti/fornitori entro il 15 novembre 2007 anche se nel 2006 effettuava i
versamenti mensili
Esempio 2
supermercato con ricavi 2005 pari a 620.00 euro
 registra le poche fatture emesse nel registro dei corrispettivi
 sarà soggetto allinvio del solo elenco fornitori entro il 15 ottobre 2007
Esempio 3
supermercato  società di capitali - con ricavi 2005 pari a 320.00 euro
 contribuente IVA trimestrale nel 2006
 sarà soggetto allinvio entro il 15 novembre 2007
Esempio 4
albergo con ricavi 2005 pari a 325.000 euro
 registra le poche fatture emesse nel registro dei corrispettivi
 è mensile IVA
 invia il solo elenco fornitori entro il 15 ottobre 2007
ATTENZIONE
È possibile che lo stesso soggetto  prestazioni - abbia conseguito
 un fatturato IVA 2006 superiore a 309.874,14 euro (fatture per acconti)
 un ammontare di ricavi 2005 non superiore a 309.874,14 euro
non è obbligato agli elenchi anche se in contabilità ordinaria per opzione
Caso contrario
il soggetto effettua prestazioni
 un fatturato IVA 2006 non superiore a 309.874,14 euro
 un ammontare di ricavi 2005 superiore a 309.874,14 euro per fatture da emettere
è obbligato agli elenchi entro il 15 novembre 2007 - contabilità ordinaria per obbligo
Devono inviare gli elenchi i soggetti titolari di partita IVA, anche se esonerati dalla presentazione
della dichiarazione IVA/soggetti esenti art. 10
Esempio - clinica privata  
SOGGETTI ESONERATI A REGIME
 contribuenti minimi in franchigia articolo-32-bis DPR n. 633
 lo Stato, le regioni, le province, i comuni e gli altri organismi di diritto pubblico in relazione alle
operazioni effettuate e ricevute nellambito di attività istituzionali
 gli organismi con attività principale senza fine di lucro, con lobbligo di comunicazione dei dati
relativi alle attività commerciali e agricole poste in essere anche in via residuale.
OPERAZIONI STRAORDINARIE AVVENUTE NEL 2006
 conferimento
 successione
 donazione
 fusione, ecc.
DANTE CAUSA ESTINTO
lavente causa deve trasmettere due comunicazioni:
  la prima contenente i dati delle operazioni effettuate dallo stesso nel 2006
  la seconda relativa al soggetto estinto per la frazione del 2006 .
Esempio
operazione di conferimento in società avvenuta il 18 maggio 2006
la ditta individuale cessa nel 2006
La società presenta due comunicazioni
 prima - operazioni effettuate dalla società nellanno 2006
 seconda - operazioni della ditta individuale estinta dal 1 gennaio al 17 maggio 2006.
DANTE CAUSA NON È ESTINTO
Ciascun soggetto - dante causa e avente causa - presenta in modo autonomo
 il proprio elenco clienti e fornitori.
INVIO SOSTITUTIVO
Qualora sintenda sostituire una comunicazione già inviata, la sostituzione è consentita purché
avvenga, previo annullamento della comunicazione già inviata, non oltre 30 giorni dalla scadenza
del termine previsto.
SANZIONI
 l'omessa o tardiva presentazione degli elenchi
 l'invio degli stessi con dati falsi o incompleti
comporta la sanzione in misura fissa da 258 a 2.065 euro.
È possibile il ravvedimento operoso. 
Segue la seconda parte perche' non stava tutta in un unico post....

----------


## ivanajol

COMUNICATO STAMPA
Elenco clienti e fornitori, 15 ottobre primo invio
Esclusi contribuenti non obbligati a contabilità ordinaria imposte dirette
Invio telematico degli elenchi clienti e fornitori al via: per la gran parte dei soggetti il primo appuntamento scatta il
15 ottobre. Tra i soggetti obbligati allinvio anche i curatori fallimentari e i commissari liquidatori delle società fallite
o in liquidazione.
Sono tenuti allinvio anche gli operatori che effettuano le cosiddette triangolazioni nazionali, le esportazioni
indirette e le triangolazioni comunitarie, mentre restano esclusi coloro che non hanno effettuato alcuna
operazione attiva o passiva rilevante ai fini Iva nel corso dellanno.
Sono eslcusi dal primo invio del 15 ottobre gli esercenti attività economiche e professionali non obbligati alla
tenuta della contabilità ordinaria ai fini delle imposte dirette (ad esempio i professionisti, produttori agricoli che
non producono reddito dimpresa) e gli enti non soggetti ad Ires. Esonerate anche le Onlus di diritto. LAgenzia
delle Entrate nella circolare 53/E fornisce ulteriori chiarimenti dopo lemanazione del Provvedimento del direttore
Romano del 25 maggio scorso, con il quale sono stati individuati gli elementi informativi e sono state definite le
modalità tecniche e i termini relativi alla trasmissione degli elenchi.
Soggetti obbligati - Hanno lobbligo di trasmettere allAmministrazione finanziaria  esclusivamente per via
telematica - gli elenchi dei clienti e dei fornitori tutti i soggetti passivi Iva che durante lanno di riferimento della
comunicazione hanno ricevuto o emesso fatture.
I soggetti esonerati a regime  Sono esonerati dallobbligo di presentazione degli elenchi i contribuenti minimi
in franchigia, ovvero quei contribuenti che non superano un volume daffari di 7.000 euro lanno ed applicano il
regime dei minimi in franchigia, lo Stato, le regioni, le province, i comuni e gli altri organismi di diritto pubblico in
relazione alle operazioni effettuate e ricevute nellambito delle attività istituzionali. Sono inoltre esonerati, come
ricorda la Circolare, tutti gli organismi che hanno come oggetto principale unattività essenzialmente senza fine di
lucro, fermo restando lobbligo di comunicazione dei dati relativi alle attività commerciali e agricole poste in
essere.
I soggetti esonerati per il solo 2006  Lesonero dallobbligo di presentazione degli elenchi per il solo 2006,
come chiarisce la circolare, riguarda i soggetti in regime di contabilità semplificata. In questa categoria,
prosegue la Circolare, rientrano tutte le imprese minori in possesso dei presupposti che rendono possibile
lapplicazione del regime di contabilità semplificata, ovvero coloro che nellanno 2005 hanno conseguito ricavi non
superiori a 309.874,14 euro, nel caso di imprese aventi oggetto prestazioni di servizi, o non superiori a
516.456,90 euro, per le imprese aventi per oggetto altre attività, nonché gli esercenti arti e professioni,
indipendentemente dalleventuale opzione per il regime di contabilità ordinaria.
In particolare, lesonero si applica, ma sempre limitatamente al 2006, anche agli enti non commerciali, soggetti
dellimposta sul reddito delle persone giuridiche, che non hanno per oggetto esclusivo o principale lesercizio di
attività commerciali.
Lo spirito della norma e il suo intento consentono di affermare che i destinatari dellesonero, per il 2006, sono tutti
gli esercenti attività economiche e professionali non obbligati alla tenuta della contabilità ordinaria ai fini delle
imposte dirette, categoria entro la quale rientrano anche i produttori agricoli che non producono reddito dimpresa
e gli enti non soggetti allIres, quali lo Stato, le regioni, le province, i comuni e gli altri organismi di diritto pubblico.
Contenuto degli elenchi - Gli elenchi dovranno contenere obbligatoriamente i seguenti riferimenti a regime:
 codice fiscale
 partita Iva
ammontare complessivo delle operazioni effettuate (imponibili, non imponibili, esenti) al netto di tutte le note di
variazione emesse e ricevute, comprese quelle riferite ad anni precedenti che vanno, altresì, indicate
nellapposito campo (facoltativo solo per il 2006 e il 2007).
Limitatamente ai soli primi 2 anni (2006 e 2007) lelenco dei clienti dovrà comprendere i soli titolari di partita Iva e
sarà possibile indicare anche solo la partita Iva del cliente o fornitore.
Per lindividuazione delle fatture da inserire negli elenchi occorre fare riferimento solo alla data di emissione del
documento, non essendo rilevante la data di registrazione né il momento in cui lIva risulta esigibile.
Nei modelli, è previsto anche un campo per le operazioni imponibili con Iva non esposta in fattura. Si tratta, ad
esempio, delle operazioni effettuate da coloro che cedono o acquistano beni usati e che applicano il regime del
margine, o dalle agenzie di viaggio e turismo, inclusi i tour operator, che per le operazioni di organizzazione di
pacchetti turistici e per i servizi singoli preacquisiti, documentano le operazioni imponibili con fatture senza
separata indicazione dellimposta (Iva indetraibile).
Sono escluse dallelenco clienti tutte le operazioni effettuate con operatori non residenti privi sia di codice
fiscale che di partita Iva rilasciati dallAmministrazione fiscale italiana, come ad esempio le esportazioni di cui
allarticolo 8, comma 1, lettere a) e b) del Dpr n. 633/1972 (esportazioni dirette e esportazioni con trasporto a
cura del cessionario non residente) e le cessioni intracomunitarie di beni e servizi, le operazioni con lo Stato del
Vaticano e Con la Repubblica di San Marino. Sono comunque tenuti alla trasmissione, gli operatori che effettuano
triangolazioni nazionali, nonostante siano elencate nella lettera a dellarticolo 8, le cosiddette esportazioni
indirette e cioè le operazioni effettuate nei confronti degli esportatori abituali e le triangolazioni comunitarie di cui
allarticolo 58 del dl 331 del 1993. E ciò in quanto si tratta nella sostanza di operazioni interne poste in essere da
operatori nazionali assimilate alle esportazioni ai soli fini impositivi.
Sono invece escluse dallelenco fornitori le importazioni di cui allarticolo 68 e seguenti del Dpr. n. 633/1972, gli
acquisti intracomunitari di beni e servizi e gli acquisti di beni destinati ai depositi Iva.
Trasmissione telematica  I soggetti obbligati che vorranno trasmettere direttamente gli elenchi dei clienti e dei
fornitori utilizzeranno i servizi telematici:
 Entratel, se la loro dichiarazione del sostituto dimposta comprende più di venti soggetti
 Internet (fisconline) se la dichiarazione del sostituto dimposta comprende meno di venti soggetti o se non sono
tenuti alla presentazione della stessa dichiarazione ovvero sono tenuti alla trasmissione telematica di altre
dichiarazioni
In alternativa, la trasmissione degli elenchi può avvenire anche attraverso gli intermediari autorizzati.
Ricevuta - LAgenzia delle Entrate - entro cinque giorni lavorativi successivi a quello del corretto invio dei dati 
inoltra telematicamente una ricevuta, (file munito del codice di autenticazione per il servizio Entratel o del codice
di riscontro per il servizio Internet) che costituisce la prova di avvenuta ricezione degli elenchi, attestante il
corretto invio e lacquisizione dei dati.
Le sanzioni  Nel caso di omessa o tardiva presentazione degli elenchi, o qualora gli stessi siano stati compilati
riportando dati falsi e incompleti, la norma prevede lapplicazione della sanzione amministrativa in misura fissa,
da un minimo di 258 ad un massimo di 2.065 euro. Al riguardo, come già precisato, la Circolare ricorda come in
questi casi è applicabile listituto del ravvedimento operoso.
Sulledizione odierna del quotidiano Internet dellAgenzia delle Entrate - www.fiscooggi.it - sarà pubblicato un
articolo illustrativo del provvedimento. Sul sito dellAgenzia  www.agenziaentate.it  nella sezione Circolari,
risoluzioni, comunicati
il testo completo della circolare.
Roma, 3 ottobre 2007

----------


## cinzia2642

Quindi in via generale salvo le eccezioni compilano gli elenchi sicuramente le società di capitali .
Tutti gli altri (società di persone e ditte individuali) soltanto se hanno superato i limiti di fatturato.
Pertanto il 15-10 l'invio è per per tutte le casistiche (trimestrali e mensili, società di capitali e non ) mentre il 15-11 è soltanto per le società di capitali (dato che sono le uniche che debbono fare la contabilità ordinaria anche se hanno volume d'affari inferiore ai limiti).
Confermate ?

----------


## swami

> Quindi in via generale salvo le eccezioni compilano gli elenchi sicuramente le società di capitali .
> Tutti gli altri (società di persone e ditte individuali) soltanto se hanno superato i limiti di fatturato.
> Pertanto il 15-10 l'invio è per per tutte le casistiche (trimestrali e mensili, società di capitali e non ) mentre il 15-11 è soltanto per le società di capitali (dato che sono le uniche che debbono fare la contabilità ordinaria anche se hanno volume d'affari inferiore ai limiti).
> Confermate ?

  si ... ma segui il forum ... in un altro punto stanno discutendo se la scadenza è "entro il" o "dal"  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lifestyle

buongiorno a tutti
avrei anch'io un quesito da sottoporvi
srl attività autotrasporto (trimestrale speciale) che però supera nel 2006 il volume di affari di 309.874,14 euro
la scadenza dell'invio degli elenchi da come interpreto io la circolare non essendoci un riferimento specifico è il 15 ottobre
siete d'accordo?

----------


## lifestyle

> Quindi in via generale salvo le eccezioni compilano gli elenchi sicuramente le società di capitali .
> Tutti gli altri (società di persone e ditte individuali) soltanto se hanno superato i limiti di fatturato.
> Pertanto il 15-10 l'invio è per per tutte le casistiche (trimestrali e mensili, società di capitali e non ) mentre il 15-11 è soltanto per le società di capitali (dato che sono le uniche che debbono fare la contabilità ordinaria anche se hanno volume d'affari inferiore ai limiti).
> Confermate ?

  penso che ti sbagli
io ho in elenco con scadenza al 15-11 anche ditte individuali e società di persone
sono soggetti che nel 2005 hanno superato il limite di ricavi e quindi nel 2006 erano in contabilità ordinaria e sempre nel 2006 hanno avuto un volume d'affari inferiore a quello stabilito x poter effettuare le liquidazioni trimestrali

----------


## swami

> buongiorno a tutti
> avrei anch'io un quesito da sottoporvi
> srl attivit&#224; autotrasporto (trimestrale speciale) che per&#242; supera nel 2006 il volume di affari di 309.874,14 euro
> la scadenza dell'invio degli elenchi da come interpreto io la circolare non essendoci un riferimento specifico &#232; il 15 ottobre
> siete d'accordo?

  ... anche io ho una ditta in regime speciale "trimestrale autotrasportatore" ed invio al 15 ottobre ...

----------


## lifestyle

> ... anche io ho una ditta in regime speciale "trimestrale autotrasportatore" ed invio al 15 ottobre ...

  ok grazie  :Smile:

----------


## Picard

Salve sono nuovo  :Smile:  
Mi occupo di una Srl che purtroppo tra una settimana dovrà consegnare la famosa lista   

>  i soggetti che documentano i corrispettivi mediante la bolletta /fattura
> SOLO PER IL
> BIENNIO 2006 E 2007
> dati relativi a clienti e
> fornitori
> solo con partita IVA
> Escluse le fatture
> cumulativamente registrate
> di importo
> Inferiore a 154,94 euro

  non mi è chiaro...  
Vanno esclusi i clienti che hanno un fatturato 2006 < di 154,94 
oppure 
Vanno escluse, nel totale fatturato per cliente, le fatture < 154,94 ? 
Grazie  :Wink:

----------


## ivanajol

> ma poi che cavolo, è mai possibile che vengano a fare casino ANCHE se consegniamo le cose PRIMA???????
> è incredibile. Capisco se ti sanzionano perchè se sei in ritardo, ma se sei in anticipo...dovrebbero darti un premio per essere riuscito a capire cosa vogliono PRIMA della scadenza...

  Una volta era effettivamente così, cioè non consideravano valide le dichiarazioni presentate (non c'era il telematico....) in anticipo... :Frown:

----------


## nico317

> non so se può essere d'aiuto questa informazione:
> ieri sera ho spedito il file con gli elenchi in scadenza al 15/10/2007 e anche quelli inscadenza al 15/11/2007 
> Stamattina ho trovato la ricevuta senza alcuno scarto e/o segnalazione.  
> Fiammetta

  ANCH'IO IERI SERA HO TRASMESSO GLI ELENCHI, DOPO AVERLI PASSATI ATTRAVERSO IL PRG. DI CONTROLLO ED AVER CORRETTO GLI ERRORI SEGNALATI, MA STAMANE HO CONTROLLATO NELLE RICEVUTE E NON RISULTAVA  NESSUN INVIO AVVENUTO.
MI DEVO PREOCCUPARE?
HO SEGUITO TUTTI I PASSAGGI INDICATI. :Confused:

----------


## nico317

Buon pomeriggio a tutti, 
mi rivolgo a coloro che hanno già inviato i file degli elenchi.
Allora , il mio programma ha creato il file , che è stato copiato sul Deskop.
In file Internet "Prepara file" , ho preso quel file , è passato attraverso il controllo, mi ha segnalato degli errori nei Codici fiscali (?!) , ho corretto , lo ripasso attraverso il "prepara File", mi conferma che ora va tutto bene e procedo con l'invio finale.
Ora leggo nelle note operative, che dopo il "prepara file", viene creato un file nella cartella INVIO  dell'Unico on line.
Rifaccio la procedura con quel file e ..... udite udite !!, il file presenta tutti i record errati e, pertanto viene scartato.A questo punto annullo gli ultimi passaggi ed esco dalla procedura.
Ora cosa devo pensare?
Attendo con ansia una risposta da chi ha già inviato e, forse, ha avuto una problematica simile alla mia.
Grazie mille
Nicoletta

----------


## ivanajol

> ANCH'IO IERI SERA HO TRASMESSO GLI ELENCHI, DOPO AVERLI PASSATI ATTRAVERSO IL PRG. DI CONTROLLO ED AVER CORRETTO GLI ERRORI SEGNALATI, MA STAMANE HO CONTROLLATO NELLE RICEVUTE E NON RISULTAVA  NESSUN INVIO AVVENUTO.
> MI DEVO PREOCCUPARE?
> HO SEGUITO TUTTI I PASSAGGI INDICATI.

  Beh, può essere che siano ancora in lavorazione...
dovresti trovarti comunque la dicitura "in elaborazione" 
Se così non fosse, meglio sentire  l'ADE anche telefonicamente :Smile:

----------


## ivanajol

> Buon pomeriggio a tutti, 
> mi rivolgo a coloro che hanno già inviato i file degli elenchi.
> Allora , il mio programma ha creato il file , che è stato copiato sul Deskop.
> In file Internet "Prepara file" , ho preso quel file , è passato attraverso il controllo, mi ha segnalato degli errori nei Codici fiscali (?!) , ho corretto , lo ripasso attraverso il "prepara File", mi conferma che ora va tutto bene e procedo con l'invio finale.
> Ora leggo nelle note operative, che dopo il "prepara file", viene creato un file nella cartella INVIO  dell'Unico on line.
> Rifaccio la procedura con quel file e ..... udite udite !!, il file presenta tutti i record errati e, pertanto viene scartato.A questo punto annullo gli ultimi passaggi ed esco dalla procedura.
> Ora cosa devo pensare?
> Attendo con ansia una risposta da chi ha già inviato e, forse, ha avuto una problematica simile alla mia.
> Grazie mille
> Nicoletta

  Hai controllato il file, ma l'hai AUTENTICATO? :Wink:

----------


## nico317

> Hai controllato il file, ma l'hai AUTENTICATO?

  scusami ma spiegati meglio!
cosa vorresti dire ! sono nel pallone + assoluto.

----------


## DANI_10

> Una volta era effettivamente così, cioè non consideravano valide le dichiarazioni presentate (non c'era il telematico....) in anticipo...

  secondo me cmq non dovrebbero creare problemi se inviamo anche i trimestrali al 15-10...dopotutto, che colpa ne abbiamo se siamo stati così bravi da finire prima?  :Big Grin:  e poi una volta che viene pubblicato il software per l'invio qualsiasi momento è buono, questo vale anche per le dichiarazioni...tipo, per i 740 il software era disponibile già da giugno, perciò potevano essere inviati anche a giugno, pur essendo la scadenza al 1° ottobre...o no?

----------


## fiamma

> ANCH'IO IERI SERA HO TRASMESSO GLI ELENCHI, DOPO AVERLI PASSATI ATTRAVERSO IL PRG. DI CONTROLLO ED AVER CORRETTO GLI ERRORI SEGNALATI, MA STAMANE HO CONTROLLATO NELLE RICEVUTE E NON RISULTAVA  NESSUN INVIO AVVENUTO.
> MI DEVO PREOCCUPARE?
> HO SEGUITO TUTTI I PASSAGGI INDICATI.

  non so che dirti... il mio invio era della delle 19.45 del 04/10/07   e già stamttina alle 8.45 il file risultava elaborato... non ho stampato le ricevute perchè la titolare non c'e e non ho il dischetto con l'ambiente di sicurezza però non ci sono segnalazioni di errori e/o scarto

----------


## nico317

> scusami ma spiegati meglio!
> cosa vorresti dire ! sono nel pallone + assoluto.

  contrordine !!!
Ho telefonato all'Ade ed ho fatto tutto in diretta !
Devo dire , comunque, che note operative semplici, non esistono!
Grazie a tutti. :Smile:

----------


## ivanajol

> contrordine !!!
> Ho telefonato all'Ade ed ho fatto tutto in diretta !
> Devo dire , comunque, che note operative semplici, non esistono!
> Grazie a tutti.

  tutto è bene ciò che finisce bene!! alleluja!! :Wink:

----------


## fiamma

se può interessare, ho appena chiamato il Call Center e mi ha confermato che non è prevista alcuna sanzione per gli invii anticipati ( mi riferisco all'invio ora della scadenza del 15/11/07)  
Ora sono più tranquilla

----------


## nuvola

Mi servirebbe una dritta... le fattura di vendita e acquisto di schede delefoniche art.74 non devono essere messe o si? E invece gli acquisti intracee sono esclusi vero? Qualsiasi essi siano?

----------


## miticotetta

*due dubbi* 
sono esonerate le:
1) società che effettuano solo operazioni esenti (art 10) e che pertanto non detraggono IVA per effetto del pro-rata 100%?
2) una società ha cambiato sistema informatico in corso d'anno, pertanto i dati (molti, avendo più di 5000 clienti) vengono gestiti da due programmi diversi. Si possono mandare due file telematici?  
grazie

----------


## seta

> Salve sono nuovo  
> Mi occupo di una Srl che purtroppo tra una settimana dovrà consegnare la famosa lista   
> non mi è chiaro...  
> Vanno esclusi i clienti che hanno un fatturato 2006 < di 154,94 
> oppure 
> Vanno escluse, nel totale fatturato per cliente, le fatture < 154,94 ? 
> Grazie

  L'esclusione che hai indicato tu riguarda le fatture emesse o ricevute di importo complessivo inferiore a 154,94 , registrate cumulativamente 
Ciao

----------


## fiamma

> Mi servirebbe una dritta... le fattura di vendita e acquisto di schede delefoniche art.74 non devono essere messe o si? E invece gli acquisti intracee sono esclusi vero? Qualsiasi essi siano?

  da come ho capito io, non vanno.. per l'art. 74 si considera solo il comma 7  rottami 
gli acquisti intracee non vanno

----------


## GINNY

Ciao Seta e grazie per il tuo interessamento....
ormai da certa gente mi aspetto di tutto!!!!!
Se posso, quando avrò le idee chiare sul da farsi, chiederò conferma a te che sei così gentile.
Invece la tua ditta, con il programma a modo, praticamente ha fatto tutto lui (il programma)???? 
Ciao ciao Cri

----------


## seta

> Ciao Seta e grazie per il tuo interessamento....
> ormai da certa gente mi aspetto di tutto!!!!!
> Se posso, quando avrò le idee chiare sul da farsi, chiederò conferma a te che sei così gentile.
> Invece la tua ditta, con il programma a modo, praticamente ha fatto tutto lui (il programma)???? 
> Ciao ciao Cri

  Praticamente sì.
Ha fatto il lavoro fondamentale di estrapolare correttamente i dati delle fatture datate 2006.
E' chiaro che poi ho dovuto fare le debite quadrature per verificare il tutto. 
Ciao e buon lavoro :Wink:

----------


## GINNY

Vorrei chiederti, cosa intendi: quadratura tra i dati in elenco e quelli contabili IVA? Come ti ho detto almeno un elenco con tutti i riepiloghi, quello sono riuscita a farmelo, quindi dovrebbero quadrare..... non riesco a capire.....

----------


## seta

> Vorrei chiederti, cosa intendi: quadratura tra i dati in elenco e quelli contabili IVA? Come ti ho detto almeno un elenco con tutti i riepiloghi, quello sono riuscita a farmelo, quindi dovrebbero quadrare..... non riesco a capire.....

  Scusa se non sono stata chiara.
Sicuramente è la stessa cosa che hai fatto tu:
Intendevo che per verificare che i totali dell'elenco clienti/fornitori fossero corretti e per ipotesi non mancasse un nominativo, ho fatto una quadratura partendo dai dati inseriti nei quadri VE e VF della dichiarazione iva, poi per i fornitori ho tolto gli importi delle fatture datate 2005 e registrate nel 2006 e ho aggiunto gli importi di quelle datate 2006 registrate 2007, aggiungendo nella colonna dell'iva anche l'importo dell'iva non detrabile che nel VF non compare. E così ho fatto quadrare i dati con quelli degli elenchi che mi propone il programma.
Quindi ho verificato dall'elenco i nominativi che il programma mi propone in stampa ma mi indica come esclusi dall'allegato da inviare che effettivamente siano correttamente esclusi (privati, associazioni senza p.i., ecc.) 
Che lavoraccio!!!
Anche perchè non sempre "combaciano" alla prima prova..... 
ciao

----------


## LUCIA

So che probabilmente ne avete parlato allo sfinimento.....ma io questo dubbio ce l'ho ancora. Ho diverse imprese (società di persone e ditte individuali) al di sotto dei limiti di fatturato previsti ma che hanno una contabilità ordinaria per opzione. Sono tenuti all'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori per l'anno 2006? Il mio dubbio deriva dal fatto che leggendo la circolare 53 la ormai famosa frase ...."indipendentemente  dall'eventuale opzione per il regime della contabilità ordinaria...." a me sembra riferiata ai professionisti e questo anche per la dislocazione delle virgole nella frase.
Ho letto tutti i post ma sono talmente tanti che il risultato e che mi sono confusa ancora di più.....
Qualcuno mi può confortare in merito?

----------


## GINNY

Grazie ora ho capito, era una verifica a cui non avevo pensato....

----------


## Speedy

> So che probabilmente ne avete parlato allo sfinimento.....ma io questo dubbio ce l'ho ancora. Ho diverse imprese (societ&#224; di persone e ditte individuali) al di sotto dei limiti di fatturato previsti ma che hanno una contabilit&#224; ordinaria per opzione. Sono tenuti all'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori per l'anno 2006? Il mio dubbio deriva dal fatto che leggendo la circolare 53 la ormai famosa frase ...."indipendentemente  dall'eventuale opzione per il regime della contabilit&#224; ordinaria...." a me sembra riferiata ai professionisti e questo anche per la dislocazione delle virgole nella frase.
> Ho letto tutti i post ma sono talmente tanti che il risultato e che mi sono confusa ancora di pi&#249;.....
> Qualcuno mi pu&#242; confortare in merito?

  Sono obbligati solo i contribuenti imprese in contabilit&#224; ordinaria per obbligo (societ&#224; di capitale ed altri contribuenti che hanno superato i limiti).
Tutti gli altri sono esonerati, compresi quelli che hanno la contabilit&#224; ordinaria per opzione. 
Ciao

----------


## sindoni

> So che probabilmente ne avete parlato allo sfinimento.....ma io questo dubbio ce l'ho ancora. Ho diverse imprese (società di persone e ditte individuali) al di sotto dei limiti di fatturato previsti ma che hanno una contabilità ordinaria per opzione. Sono tenuti all'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori per l'anno 2006? Il mio dubbio deriva dal fatto che leggendo la circolare 53 la ormai famosa frase ...."indipendentemente  dall'eventuale opzione per il regime della contabilità ordinaria...." a me sembra riferiata ai professionisti e questo anche per la dislocazione delle virgole nella frase.
> Ho letto tutti i post ma sono talmente tanti che il risultato e che mi sono confusa ancora di più.....
> Qualcuno mi può confortare in merito?

  
Ma no, dai, che è stato capito anche da me che capisco solo il dialetto siculo
Lo dicono molto chiaramente:
- la circolare n. 53/E del 3 ottobre 2007 
- il comunicato stampa del 3 ottobre 2007
- il notiziario dellAde del 3 ottobre 2007 
Ed in particolare il comunicato stampa del 3 ottobre 2007, per fugare i suoi dubbi sulle virgole così si esprime:  Lo spirito della norma e il suo intento consentono di affermare che i destinatari dellesonero, per il 2006, sono tutti gli esercenti attività economiche e professionali non obbligati alla tenuta della contabilità ordinaria ai fini delle imposte dirette   
Il notiziario FISCOoggi del 03 10 2007 così si esprime:
. le imprese minori in possesso dei presupposti per lapplicazione del regime di contabilità semplificata (vale a dire quelle che nel 2005 hanno conseguito ricavi non superiori a 309.874,14  e a 516.456,90 euro, se imprese aventi per oggetto, rispettivamente, prestazioni di servizio e altre attività)
. gli esercenti arti e professioni, anche nel caso avessero optato per la contabilità ordinaria. 
Saluti

----------


## antoniov

Ciao a tutti,
sono il titolare di una piccola software house. Da giugno ho lavorato alla stesura del software per la generazione degli elenchi clienti e fornitori che ho consegnato ai miei clienti ad inizio settembre. :Smile: 
La quasi totalità dei miei clienti ha già trasmesso il file con esito positivo.
Ora è venuta fuori la famosa circolare 53/E. Ad essere sincero avevo previsto quasi tutto quello che riporta e avevo già pronte le modifiche per un eventuale reinvio.
Quasi tutte .... :Confused: 
La circolare 53/E dichiara che l'IVA indetraibile dei fornitori deve essere inserita nel campo FR005001 sommando imponibile + IVA. Io ho scritto il mio software secondo la normativa pubblicata sulla GU che ignorava la differenza tra IVA detraibile ed indetraibile.
Questa modifica per me significa giorni di lavoro soprattutto per certificare il sofwtare (non posso mica inviare un software che trasmetta dati errati all'Agenzia delle Entrate) e difficilmente potrò permettere ai miei clienti di consegnare per tempo :Mad:  *Ma come può una circolare ministeriale sovvertire una legge dello stato?* Siamo un paese quaqquaraquà che punisce i contribuenti che si sono mossi in tempo utile. :Mad:

----------


## francy

A proposito di contabilità ordinaria, ho un'azienda edile che nel 2006 ha fatturato 42.000,00.Secondo voi,devo fare l'invio elenco clienti/fornitori?  :Confused: Io penso anche che questa, abbia optato per contabilità ordinaria.Ma non ho niente in mano.Come faccio a verificare?Grazie in anticipo!!!

----------


## swami

> A proposito di contabilità ordinaria, ho un'azienda edile che nel 2006 ha fatturato 42.000,00.Secondo voi,devo fare l'invio elenco clienti/fornitori? Io penso anche che questa, abbia optato per contabilità ordinaria.Ma non ho niente in mano.Come faccio a verificare?Grazie in anticipo!!!

  
42.000 o 420.000 ?

----------


## francy

42.000,00 euri  :EEK!:

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> 42.000,00 euri

  Non deve fare gli elenchi, anche se ha optato per la contabilità ordinaria.
Claudio.

----------


## francy

Io penso che ha optato per la cont. ordinaria.E' un'azienda edile aperta negli anni 80.Io non ho niente in mano, nessun documento che provi, che abbia optato per cont. ordinaria.NON Sò DOVE ANDARE A GURDARE!!! :Confused:

----------


## dona

Ciao Picard, allora qui si parla di fatture che vengono registrate cumulativamente (è un ragime speciale per la registrazione di tante fatture in un unica fattura)... quindi a meno che questa srl utilizzi questo sistema, nell'elenco clienti vanno inserite anche le fatture di importo inferiore ai 154,00!!! e poi per quest'anno e il 2007 le fatture emesse che rientrano nel registro dei corrispettivi non vanno inserite nell'elenco! 
Buon lavoro!!

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Io penso che ha optato per la cont. ordinaria.E' un'azienda edile aperta negli anni 80.Io non ho niente in mano, nessun documento che provi, che abbia optato per cont. ordinaria.NON S&#242; DOVE ANDARE A GURDARE!!!

  Ma scusa, non gliela tieni tu la contabilit&#224;?  :Big Grin: 
Cmq ascolta, se il fatturato &#232; 42.000 non devi guardare da nessuna parte: gli elenchi molto semplicemente non li deve fare  :Smile: 
Claudio.

----------


## francy

Sì la tengo io la contabilità, per i documenti di inizio attività, ecc. non li ho!!! Ho solo i doc. 2006. I vecchi non me li ha portati!!!Ciao e grazie :Confused:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Lei ha perfettamente ragione in punto di diritto, ma tenga presente che l'AdE far&#224; rispettare al suo personale la sua circolare (che per quest'ultimi &#232; un ordine di servizio). 
Risultato Finale = i clienti che hanno utilizzato il suo software dovranno affrontare un contenzioso con esito incerto e non &#232; escluso che qualche avvocato cercher&#224; di recuperare su di lei e sulla sua ditta, le spese per il contenzioso con l'Agenzia. 
Al suo posto starei molto attento a non precisare la situazione del suo software. 
Le sanzioni per comunicazioni inesatte variano da un minimo di 258 ad un massimo di 2065 euro circa per cliente. 
Saluti

----------


## antoniov

> Lei ha perfettamente ragione in punto di diritto, ma tenga presente che l'AdE farà rispettare al suo personale la sua circolare (che per quest'ultimi è un ordine di servizio). 
> Risultato Finale = i clienti che hanno utilizzato il suo software dovranno affrontare un contenzioso con esito incerto e non è escluso che qualche avvocato cercherà di recuperare su di lei e sulla sua ditta, le spese per il contenzioso con l'Agenzia. 
> Al suo posto starei molto attento a non precisare la situazione del suo software. 
> Le sanzioni per comunicazioni inesatte variano da un minimo di 258 ad un massimo di 2065 euro circa per cliente. 
> Saluti

  Grazie conosco bene la situazione ma aldilà che oggi, domenica sono qui a fare un lavoro non previsto dalla legge faccio questo semplice ragionamento: Il ripristino degli elenchi è una norma anti-evasioneCi sono molti contribuenti che si sono già adattati alla norma (leggi i miei clienti) Ci sono contribuenti che non si sono adattati ma che hanno ottenuto modifiche dell'ultima (faccio nomi e cognomi: SAP, la più grande software house mondiale con clienti tra maggiori imprese italiane ha presentato il proprio software il giorno successivo alla circoalre 53/E e guarda caso è assolutamente in linea con la circolare).
Conclusione: l'Agenzia delle Entrate che ha per scopo istituzionale garantire che i contribuenti adempiano ai propri doveri in primis al pagamento delle tasse ed imposte, *favorisce gli attegiamenti anti-evasione e soprattutto punisce coloro che invece tendono a rispettare la legge* semplicemente emanando ordini di servizio contrari alla legge stessa. 
Clap Clap Clap 
Oggi lavoro, domani chissa!

----------


## antoniov

> *due dubbi* 
> sono esonerate le:
> 1) società che effettuano solo operazioni esenti (art 10) e che pertanto non detraggono IVA per effetto del pro-rata 100%?
> 2) una società ha cambiato sistema informatico in corso d'anno, pertanto i dati (molti, avendo più di 5000 clienti) vengono gestiti da due programmi diversi. Si possono mandare due file telematici?  
> grazie

  Anche tra i mie clienti esiste questa situazione.
La risposta è no, non puoi mandare due file separati. L'invio di due o più file è previsto solo ed esclusivamente il limitato numero di casi previsto all'inizio della circoalre 53/E che sono gli stessi del provvedimento pubblicato a giugno.

----------


## antoniov

> Perchè non è possibile fondere i due file? Tempo fa' avevo provato ad aprire alcuni file generati con programmi Sogei con un editor di testo e i dati mi sembravano tutti in chiaro. Anche se non ho mai provato a fare una cosa del genere sono convinto che studiandosi bene il tracciato record sia possibile fare tutto manualmente con un banale editor di testo. Tra l'altro gli archivi con gli elenchi hanno una struttura molto semplice (non è come per una dichiarazione dei redditi).
> Prima di perdere giorni a travasare archivi ti conveniva chiedere a qualche programmatore serio.
> Claudio.

  Ci sono numerosi problemi: Se modifichi il file con un file tipo wordpad ed aggiungi anche un solo spazio il tuo file sarà totalmente scartato. Basta un piccolo errore per un grande danno. Il record è lungo 1800 byte. Pensa che la classica finestra DOS era lunga 80 caratteri (1 byte = 1 carattere) e pertanto vai a modificare un documento di circa 23/23 pagine affiancate Nno puoi semplicemente aggiungere nuovi dati. I clienti e fornitori che sono presenti in ambedue gli elenchi devono essere presenti una sola volta. Quindi prima di aggiungere un dato devi cercare il dato nel file (di 22/23 pagine affiancate), modificare la relativa casella calcolando il valore finale Se nell'attività del punto precedente, il cliente (o il fornitore) ha disgraziatamente una fatture con un importo esente o non imponibile (che non ha nel primo elenco) allora ti tocca spostare tutti i dati dal punto in cui inserire sino a fine file Se sei così pazzo e paziente da arrivare in fondo, dovrai ricalcolare tutti i totali e modificare il penultimo record (il record di tipo 3) per la quadratura globale
Ascolta me, fai molto ma molto prima a registrare due volte le fatture su uno dei due software.

----------


## swami

> S&#236; la tengo io la contabilit&#224;, per i documenti di inizio attivit&#224;, ecc. non li ho!!! Ho solo i doc. 2006. I vecchi non me li ha portati!!!Ciao e grazie

  sar&#224; che sono in modalit&#224; W/E ma nn capisco  :EEK!:  ... facciamola semplice ... gli registri le banche? esistono un attivo ed un passivo? o hai solo costi e ricavi? stampi il giornale?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
Mi dispiace per lei ma come vede sono pure io al lavoro di domenica. 
Il suo punto di vista &#232; condivisibile, almeno io lo condivido. Il suo e il nostro &#232; un lavoraccio, visto che ci costringe a tour de force domenicali.  
Ci&#242; non di meno resta l'amarezza che le argomentazioni in punto di diritto, nel caso di specie, andrebbero difese in sede di CTP, con costi a carico dei clienti.  
Quindi il cliente deve essere avvisato che con il nostro comportamento, perfettamente legittimo - in quanto le circolari per noi non sono vincolanti - potr&#224; essere foriero di costi per lui. 
E' amaro constatarlo ma tant'&#232;. Le circolari sono sempre intempestive.  
Lo scorso anno proprio in questo forum centinaia  di professionisti chiedevano lumi sull'argomento della registrazione dei contratti di locazione in via telematica, segnalando: 
1) problemi di funzionamento del software ministeriale;
2) assenza di istruzioni. 
Il Forum del Commercialista Telematico si sostitu&#236; all'Agenzia dell'Entrate dando consigli, segnalando il modo migliore per usare il software ministeriale e tutte le altre informazioni richieste. 
Ci si chiese: e l'Agenzia dov'&#232;, cosa fa ? 
Saluti e buon lavoro

----------


## antoniov

Il mio era ovviamente solo uno sfogo. 
Mi permetto solo di augurarle Buon Lavoro.

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> La circolare 53/E dichiara che l'IVA indetraibile dei fornitori deve essere inserita nel campo FR005001 sommando imponibile + IVA. Io ho scritto il mio software secondo la normativa pubblicata sulla GU che ignorava la differenza tra IVA detraibile ed indetraibile.

  Ma queste operazioni sono state registrate senza distinzione tra imponibile e iva?
Claudio.

----------


## Picard

> Ciao Picard, allora qui si parla di fatture che vengono registrate cumulativamente (è un ragime speciale per la registrazione di tante fatture in un unica fattura)... quindi a meno che questa srl utilizzi questo sistema, nell'elenco clienti vanno inserite anche le fatture di importo inferiore ai 154,00!!! e poi per quest'anno e il 2007 le fatture emesse che rientrano nel registro dei corrispettivi non vanno inserite nell'elenco! 
> Buon lavoro!!

  Grazie per l'aiuto  :Smile:

----------


## antoniov

> Ma queste operazioni sono state registrate senza distinzione tra imponibile e iva?
> Claudio.

  Io ho sempre registrato nel mio software imponibile ed IVA separatamente, con l'indicazione dell'indetraibilità.
Ora devo reperire le fatture indetraibili, non trattarle insieme a tutte le altre, cumulare insieme imponibile + IVA e registrare il risultato.
Un lavoraccio, non tanto per il tempo (che comunque nessuno mi paga) ma soprattuto per la necessità di effettuare i controlli di certificazione del software onde evitare l'invio di elenchi errati.

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Io ho sempre registrato nel mio software imponibile ed IVA separatamente, con l'indicazione dell'indetraibilità.
> Ora devo reperire le fatture indetraibili, non trattarle insieme a tutte le altre, cumulare insieme imponibile + IVA e registrare il risultato.
> Un lavoraccio, non tanto per il tempo (che comunque nessuno mi paga) ma soprattuto per la necessità di effettuare i controlli di certificazione del software onde evitare l'invio di elenchi errati.

  Forse mi sfugge qualcosa, ma dove c'è scritto questo nella circolare?
Io ho capito che quel campo serve per le fatture con imponibile ed iva esposti separatamente che sono state però registrate senza separata indicazione dei due importi. Se tu le hai registrate indicando separatamente imponibile ed iva secondo me è corretto inserirle nei campi appositi.
Tra l'altro questa mi sembra una semplificazione (infatti è prevista solo per il 2006 e 2007).
Claudio.

----------


## antoniov

> Forse mi sfugge qualcosa, ma dove c'è scritto questo nella circolare?
> Io ho capito che quel campo serve per le fatture con imponibile ed iva esposti separatamente che sono state però registrate senza separata indicazione dei due importi. Se tu le hai registrate indicando separatamente imponibile ed iva secondo me è corretto inserirle nei campi appositi.
> Tra l'altro questa mi sembra una semplificazione (infatti è prevista solo per il 2006 e 2007).
> Claudio.

  Pagina 18, 3° capoverso, la circolare recita "L'elenco contiene, infine, un campo ((FR 005001) "_importo complessivo delle operazioni - operazioni imponibili comprensive dell'imposta afferente_" dove, solo per gli anni 2006 e 2007, *dovranno* essere inserite le operazioni documentate con fatture d'acquisto che, pur contenendo seprata indicazione dell'imponibile e dell'imposta ..."
Il verbo usato è *dovranno* e non *potranno*!

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Pagina 18, 3° capoverso, la circolare recita "L'elenco contiene, infine, un campo ((FR 005001) "_importo complessivo delle operazioni - operazioni imponibili comprensive dell'imposta afferente_" dove, solo per gli anni 2006 e 2007, *dovranno* essere inserite le operazioni documentate con fatture d'acquisto che, pur contenendo seprata indicazione dell'imponibile e dell'imposta ..."
> Il verbo usato è *dovranno* e non *potranno*!

  continuo il copia incolla:
"sono state registrate, *in deroga allart. 25* del dPR n. 633 del 1972, *senza la separata indicazione dei due importi*".
Claudio.

----------


## antoniov

> continuo il copia incolla:
> "sono state registrate, *in deroga allart. 25* del dPR n. 633 del 1972, *senza la separata indicazione dei due importi*".
> Claudio.

  Quindi, secondo te posso mantenere la separazione degli importi?

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Quindi, secondo te posso mantenere la separazione degli importi?

  Mi sa proprio di sì.
PS: mi devi una birra...oppure una copia omaggio del tuo software!
Claudio.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Credo che 33 Trentini abbia sollevato una questione giusta. In effetti la circolare sembra riferirsi relativamente al campo FR 005001 al caso di operazioni di acquisto con regime speciale (beni usati, agenzie di viaggio) mentre le operazioni di acquisto con IVA indetraibile sono comunque operazioni imponibili per le quali vige la separazione tra base di calcolo e imposta afferente indipendentemente dal regime di detraibilit&#224; dell'IVA. 
Credo dunque che la procedura da lei realizzata agisca correttamente per la compilazione dell'elenco clienti e fornitori. 
Saluti e Buon Lavoro

----------


## antoniov

> Mi sa proprio di sì.
> PS: mi devi una birra...oppure una copia omaggio del tuo software!
> Claudio.

  Il mio software non gira su Window e temo che una copia gratis non ti serva.
Per la birra va più che bene!

----------


## swami

> Il mio software non gira su Window e temo che una copia gratis non ti serva.
> Per la birra va più che bene!

  window o windows?

----------


## francy

yes !!!!!!

----------


## swami

quindi sono in ordinaria  :Big Grin:  ... o no ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Picard

edit - dubbio chiarito

----------


## DANI_10

> *due dubbi* 
> sono esonerate le:
> 1) società che effettuano solo operazioni esenti (art 10) e che pertanto non detraggono IVA per effetto del pro-rata 100%?

  non sono esonerate, gli importi possono essere indicati nella colonna "operazioni senza separata indicazione dell'imposta". infatti queste società non hanno interesse a tenere separati imponibile e imposta, visto che non applicano l'iva. però se il tuo programma effettua questa separazione puoi tranquillamente inviare gli elenchi indicando imponibile e imposta, senza stare a fare le somme...spero di averti chiarito il dubbio.

----------


## francy

Sì lo sò che in ordinaria, ma non sò se per opzione, dato che il suo fatturato ogni anno è appena arrivato a E.50.000,00. Ciao!!!! :Confused:

----------


## neongio

Ho Dei Dubbi E Son Nuovo Di Questo Forum 
Srl Mensile Ma Che Nel 2006 Ad Es Aveva Un Vol. D'affari Di 200.000 - e' esonerata? O Presenta Ma Slittando Al 15/11/2006

----------


## cinzia2642

devi guardare il volume d'affari del 2005.
saluti

----------


## neongio

> devi guardare il volume d'affari del 2005.
> saluti

  dici a me? da quello che ho letto a pag. 24 della circolare, bisogna osservare il volume d'affari del 2006 ma non so, se per fare lo slittamento dei termini o per evitare completamente l'invio.. aiuto grazie  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nuvola

.. La cosa iniziale che devi guardare è che essendo s.r.l. non è esonerata, indipendentemente dal volume d'affari.. quindi deve fare l'elenco clienti fornitori!!! 
Io avrei una domanda... ho una s.r.l. che non ha nesun movimento n'è di clienti n'è fornitori.. deve farla? Cioè deve presentare l'elenco anche se in bianco oppure non è necessario?
Ho anche un'altro dubbio.. l'art 74 , comma 2 di cosa parla? Sono incluse le schede telefoniche?

----------


## PIERO5625

Per cortesia qualcuno mi sa dire come si deve fare quando i Clienti sono
delle Scuole o Enti pubblici dove nonsi capisce se la P.I e' uguale alC.F
ed incomincia con 8 o 9?
Il problema e' anche quando acquistano con il C.F. che inizia con 8
e se telefoni nessuno Ti sa rispondere.
Grazie ed aiuto.................................
Piero con urgenza

----------


## miticotetta

> non sono esonerate, gli importi possono essere indicati nella colonna "operazioni senza separata indicazione dell'imposta". infatti queste società non hanno interesse a tenere separati imponibile e imposta, visto che non applicano l'iva. però se il tuo programma effettua questa separazione puoi tranquillamente inviare gli elenchi indicando imponibile e imposta, senza stare a fare le somme...spero di averti chiarito il dubbio.

  io le consideravo esonerate in quanto, al punto 2.1 della circolare, si legge che "Lobbligo non sussiste, invece, nellipotesi in cui nellanno di riferimento non sia stata effettuata alcuna operazione attiva o passiva rilevante ai fini Iva." 
Pertanto ho interpretato che per quelle società che addirittura non hanno i registri IVA perchè effettuano solo operazioni esenti l'obbligo non sussistesse....
è sbagliato come ragionamento?

----------


## nuvola

Per quest'anno si può presentare l'elenco con solo le partite iva, in ogni caso, non so se conosci il servizio da entratel nell'agenzia delle entrate dove se sei iscritta puoi controllare le anagrafiche, e inserendo la partita iva ti da in automatico il CF.

----------


## Ruben

> dici a me? da quello che ho letto a pag. 24 della circolare, bisogna osservare il volume d'affari del 2006 ma non so, se per fare lo slittamento dei termini o per evitare completamente l'invio.. aiuto grazie

  essendo srl è in ogni caso obbligata a presentare l'elenco 
per la scadenza devi guardare il volume d'affari 2006 (non 2005) quindi essendo 200.000 va al 15/11 
ciao

----------


## davide r.

Scusate Ma Ho Un Paio Di Dubbi Per Quanto Riguarda La Compilazione, Spero Che Qualcuno Sappia Darmi Una Risposta A Riguardo: 
1) Una Societa (srl) Costituita Nel 2006 (luglio) Visto Che Non è Possibile Stabilire I Ricavi Del 2005, Deve Inviare L'elenco Cli\for 1l 15\10 O Il 15\11?  
2) Una Societa In Liquidazione Poi Chiusa Durante Il 2006 Deve Compilare L'elenco Cli-for? 
Spero Che Qualcuno Mi Sappia Dare Una Risposta, Grazie E Buon Lavoro A Tutti.

----------


## Mayo

Ma dall'elenco fornitori vanno esclusi tutti i soggetti che non hanno emesso fattura? Voglio dire, devo tenere conto di questo quando prendo in considerazione le schede carburante, le ricevute d'affitto, i premi d'assicurazione, i costi per Tosap ecc.?

----------


## swami

> Sì lo sò che in ordinaria, ma non sò se per opzione, dato che il suo fatturato ogni anno è appena arrivato a E.50.000,00. Ciao!!!!

  
se nn stai parlando d una srl si tratta di un'ordinaria per opzione, ciao  :Wink:

----------


## neongio

altro dubbio 
ho una societ&#224; che svolge l'attivit&#224; di libreria
presenta le seguenti casistiche:
bollette doganali DA NON INSERIRE
esenti art74 DA NON INSERIRE
esenti art15 DA NON INSERIRE - dubbio
F.C. IVA DA NON INSERIRE - dubbio
non imp. art9 comma 1 - DA NON INSERIRE - dubbio
iva INDESTRAIBILE 4&#37; importazioni - DA NON INSERIRE 
NELLA COLONNA OP.ESENTI quindi se quelle proprio non vanno messe metto solo quelle esenti art.10 
mi togliete i dubbi alle singole voci? io non inserirei nessuna di queste

----------


## Esmeralda

Una domanda per chi se ne intende di programmi...
Noi usiamo l'AS400 e il mio programmatore sta elaborando 
un programma che estragga gli elenchi dal 
sistema operativo e li traformi in un file da inviare all'Agenzia.
Questo file che io dovrò inviare al commercialista, in quanto
si occuperà lui dell'invio all'ADE deve rispecchiare il prospetto
che si trova sul sito dell'Agenzia alla voce "Specifiche tecniche per
la trasmissione telematica...ecc.ecc.  Allegato A " ?????

----------


## Speedy

> Una domanda per chi se ne intende di programmi...
> Noi usiamo l'AS400 e il mio programmatore sta elaborando 
> un programma che estragga gli elenchi dal 
> sistema operativo e li traformi in un file da inviare all'Agenzia.
> Questo file che io dovrò inviare al commercialista, in quanto
> si occuperà lui dell'invio all'ADE deve rispecchiare il prospetto
> che si trova sul sito dell'Agenzia alla voce "Specifiche tecniche per
> la trasmissione telematica...ecc.ecc.  Allegato A " ?????

  Il commercialista controlla il file con entratel, lo autentica e lo spedisce.
Se il controllo non va a buon fine (anche per il mancato rispetto delle specifiche tecniche) il file non può essere trasmesso. 
Ciao

----------


## DANI_10

> Per cortesia qualcuno mi sa dire come si deve fare quando i Clienti sono
> delle Scuole o Enti pubblici dove nonsi capisce se la P.I e' uguale alC.F
> ed incomincia con 8 o 9?
> Il problema e' anche quando acquistano con il C.F. che inizia con 8
> e se telefoni nessuno Ti sa rispondere.
> Grazie ed aiuto.................................
> Piero con urgenza

  E cmq mi pare che scuole ed enti pubblici in generale siano da considerare soggetti "privati", quindi almeno x qst anno sn esclusi

----------


## domenicofrancomano

> Per quest'anno si può presentare l'elenco con solo le partite iva, in ogni caso, non so se conosci il servizio da entratel nell'agenzia delle entrate dove se sei iscritta puoi controllare le anagrafiche, e inserendo la partita iva ti da in automatico il CF.

  Si è vero che puoi controllare le partite iva con il servizio fornito dall'Agenzia delle Entrate  Entratel  ma tale  servizio è limitato a numero 10 anagrafiche al giorno.
Per gli elenchi non va bene perchè le partite IVA da controllare sono tante ci vorrebbero molti giorni. 
Domenico

----------


## neongio

> Per cortesia qualcuno mi sa dire come si deve fare quando i Clienti sono
> delle Scuole o Enti pubblici dove nonsi capisce se la P.I e' uguale alC.F
> ed incomincia con 8 o 9?
> Il problema e' anche quando acquistano con il C.F. che inizia con 8
> e se telefoni nessuno Ti sa rispondere.
> Grazie ed aiuto.................................
> Piero con urgenza

  la società che mi fornisce il software ha rilevato un problema con tutti quei codici fiscali che iniziano con 8 e 9 e infatti entratel rileva un errore su quelle anagrafiche (**).
non so se è un problema del programma di contabilità o del controllo di entratel

----------


## cinque

Io direi che art 15 e fuori campo sicuramente non vanno inseriti, per il resto non oso espormi. 
Pongo però un'altra domanda, un cliente è impresa individuale e svolge due attività di cui una è attività agricola. Chi tiene la contabilità dell'attività agricola mi ha detto che è escluso dall'invio (non mi ha detto perchè) ma essendo l'altra attività soggetta all'invio, dovrei includere tutti i clienti e fornitori delle due attività in un elenco solo. Che ne pensate?

----------


## ivanajol

> altro dubbio 
> ho una società che svolge l'attività di libreria
> presenta le seguenti casistiche:
> bollette doganali DA NON INSERIRE
> esenti art74 DA NON INSERIRE
> esenti art15 DA NON INSERIRE - dubbio
> F.C. IVA DA NON INSERIRE - dubbio
> non imp. art9 comma 1 - DA NON INSERIRE - dubbio
> iva INDESTRAIBILE 4% importazioni - DA NON INSERIRE 
> ...

  Se le voci che elenchi qui portano effettivamente sulla fattura questi estremi di non assoggettabilita' ad Iva, nessuna di queste voci va inserita in elenco.
Vanno inserite esclusivamente, nel tuo  caso, le operazioni esenti art. 10. 
P.S. ma non ha neanche una bolletta della luce, del telefono,del consulente???  :EEK!:

----------


## neongio

> Se le voci che elenchi qui portano effettivamente sulla fattura questi estremi di non assoggettabilita' ad Iva, nessuna di queste voci va inserita in elenco.
> Vanno inserite esclusivamente, nel tuo  caso, le operazioni esenti art. 10. 
> P.S. ma non ha neanche una bolletta della luce, del telefono,del consulente???

  perchè me lo chiedi? la parte esente di quelle fatture non va indicata immagino..

----------


## Ruben

> altro dubbio 
> ho una società che svolge l'attività di libreria
> presenta le seguenti casistiche:
> bollette doganali DA NON INSERIRE
> esenti art74 DA NON INSERIRE
> esenti art15 DA NON INSERIRE - dubbio
> F.C. IVA DA NON INSERIRE - dubbio
> non imp. art9 comma 1 - DA NON INSERIRE - dubbio
> iva INDESTRAIBILE 4% importazioni - DA NON INSERIRE 
> ...

  le operazioni non imponibili art. 9 vanno in elenco
le altre no

----------


## nuvola

Scusate, non trovo la risposta a una domanda fatta in precedenza. ho una s.r.l. senza alcun movimento, cosa devo fare?

----------


## vazzanamimmo

Buongiorno..
mi accingo a compilare i "famosi" elenchi e mi trovo in dubbio su due punti (per adesso)che la circolare 53/E sembra non sciogliere...
1) gli enti non commerciali anche se non esercitano un'attivi&#224; prevalentemente commerciale, ma adottano una contabilit&#224; ordinaria, sono soggetti?
Il dubbio nasce perch&#232; a pag.3 della circolare viene fatto un rimando all'art.18 dpr 600/73 che riguarda la contabilit&#224; semplificata.
2) chi ha effettuato una trasformazione omogenea regressiva (da srl a sas) deve compilare 1 o 2 modelli?
Anche in questo caso il dubbio nasce perch&#232; (a pag.3)si parla di trasformazioni "sostanziali" e questa operazione non dovrebbe rientrare.
Grazie a chi volesse sciogliere i miei dubbi.
Saluti
Domenico

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno..
> mi accingo a compilare i "famosi" elenchi e mi trovo in dubbio su due punti (per adesso)che la circolare 53/E sembra non sciogliere...
> 1) gli enti non commerciali anche se non esercitano un'attivià prevalentemente commerciale, ma adottano una contabilità ordinaria, sono soggetti?
> Il dubbio nasce perchè a pag.3 della circolare viene fatto un rimando all'art.18 dpr 600/73 che riguarda la contabilità semplificata.
> 2) chi ha effettuato una trasformazione omogenea regressiva (da srl a sas) deve compilare 1 o 2 modelli?
> Anche in questo caso il dubbio nasce perchè (a pag.3)si parla di trasformazioni "sostanziali" e questa operazione non dovrebbe rientrare.
> Grazie a chi volesse sciogliere i miei dubbi.
> Saluti
> Domenico

  Ciao Domenico, 
1) l'ente non commerciale ha entrate istituzionali e può avere entrate commerciali. Vanno valutate solo le entrate commerciali (ricavi per competenza). Se i ricavi 2005 sono stati superiori ai limiti dell'articolo 18, l'elenco 2006 va inviato (contabilità ordinaria 2006 per obbligo). Se inferiori, scatta l'esonero (contabilità ordinaria 2006 per opzione). 
2) I periodi di imposta come srl e come sas sono distinti tra loro, ai fini delle imposte dirette. Ai fini iva invece il periodo di imposta è unico. Tuttavia, se non sono stati superati i limiti dell'articolo 18, la srl è obbligata all'invio mentre la sas non è obbligata. Sembrerebbe quindi logico affermare che, sempre in presenza di mancato superamento dei limiti, la sas debba presentare gli elenchi solo per il periodo in cui era srl. Ma ritengo sia molto più pratico che la sas presenti l'elenco con i dati dell'intero anno. 
Ciao

----------


## neongio

> le operazioni non imponibili art. 9 vanno in elenco
> le altre no

  quindi le art9 nella terza colonna...importo operazioni non imponibili giusto? 
grazie mille

----------


## DANI_10

> la società che mi fornisce il software ha rilevato un problema con tutti quei codici fiscali che iniziano con 8 e 9 e infatti entratel rileva un errore su quelle anagrafiche (**).
> non so se è un problema del programma di contabilità o del controllo di entratel

  è vero, anche a me succede lo stesso! io li elimino manualmente dall'elenco, senza entrare troppo nel merito del perchè succede questo...se no nn vado a casa più.

----------


## neongio

> è vero, anche a me succede lo stesso! io li elimino manualmente dall'elenco, senza entrare troppo nel merito del perchè succede questo...se no nn vado a casa più.

  x me è una decisione troppo drastica...
prima di tutto lo scarto era con 2 * quindi la fornitura teoricamente passava; inoltre da stamattina o ieri sera, c'è un nuovo modulo di controllo che da quello che ho notato, risolve questo problema

----------


## studioianna

Salve a tutti,
sicuramente la risposta a questo quesito ci sarà anche nelle altre discussioni ma, visto che il tempo stringe, se qualcuno può essermi utile.... 
Un'azienda che svolge l'attività di pulizie anche presso circoli e/o associazioni sportive ( che hanno solo il codice fiscale ), nell'elenco clienti , deve indicare  le fatture emesse con iva anche a questi soggetti ? 
Spero di essere stata chiara e grazie in anticipo a chi mi risponderà!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> sicuramente la risposta a questo quesito ci sarà anche nelle altre discussioni ma, visto che il tempo stringe, se qualcuno può essermi utile....

  Converrà con me che quello che ha scirtto non è propprio il massimo della gentilezza........

----------


## studioianna

> Converrà con me che quello che ha scirtto non è propprio il massimo della gentilezza........

  Non ritengo di essere stata maleducata, ho semplicemente e gentilmente chiesto una cortesia e/o scmbio di opinione ; se le persone che frequentano il forum  ritengono  di non dover rispondere , nessun problema!  
Non esiste nessun obbligo di risposta, !
Grazie lo stesso.. :Smile:

----------


## DANI_10

> x me è una decisione troppo drastica... *prima di tutto lo scarto era con 2 * quindi la fornitura teoricamente passava*; inoltre da stamattina o ieri sera, c'è un nuovo modulo di controllo che da quello che ho notato, risolve questo problema

  x passare, passava sì, però magari in sede di controllo sarebbe potuto essere causa di sanzione... :EEK!: 
in ogni caso adesso installo l'aggiornamento, rifaccio tutti gli elenchi e vediamo come va. 
grazie!

----------


## Ruben

> quindi le art9 nella terza colonna...importo operazioni non imponibili giusto? 
> grazie mille

  
giusto
vanno nella casella operazioni non imponibili

----------


## danilo sciuto

Abbia pazienza .... ma quello che lei ha scritto suona molto come "visto che ho premura, meglio che siate voi a rispondere che io a perdere tempo a cercare nel forum....". 
Le chiedo scusa, comunque.   

> Non ritengo di essere stata maleducata, ho semplicemente e gentilmente chiesto una cortesia e/o scmbio di opinione ; se le persone che frequentano il forum  ritengono  di non dover rispondere , nessun problema!  
> Non esiste nessun obbligo di risposta, !
> Grazie lo stesso..

----------


## studioianna

:Smile:  nessun problema!!!
buon lavoro !

----------


## ivanajol

> Scusate, non trovo la risposta a una domanda fatta in precedenza. ho una s.r.l. senza alcun movimento, cosa devo fare?

  Prova a generare il file semplicemente e vedi se Sogei te lo scarta... :Wink:

----------


## Ruben

dubbio 
nel campo codice fiscale del soggetto obbligato (solo se diverso dal contribuente) del frontespizio elenchi cosa indicare? 
secondo me il codice fiscale del soggetto obbligato solo in caso di operazioni straordinarie (fusioni, scissioni, conferimenti, successioni ereditarie ecc.) e non certo il codice fiscale del rappresentante legale per le normali società. 
siete d'accordo?

----------


## PIERO5625

> x passare, passava sì, però magari in sede di controllo sarebbe potuto essere causa di sanzione...
> in ogni caso adesso installo l'aggiornamento, rifaccio tutti gli elenchi e vediamo come va. 
> grazie!

  vorrei sapere se tu inserisci il codice fiscale con 8- 9 anche nell'anagrafica clienti
poiche' il mio programma DI CONTABILITA' chiede anche la partitA IVA.
Il software per gli allegati che mi e' stato installato automaticamente mi scarta i codici
fiscali e mi dice che &#232;' vuota la P.I.
Chi mi sa dire qualcosa.Grazie Piero5265

----------


## danilo sciuto

Apro una discussione apposita, in quanto relativa all'oggetto, per riportare quanto letto in una rivista settimanale specializzata molto attendibile, che ha attratti la mia attenzione in due punti 
1) l'elenco clienti e fornitori non ha nessuna relazione con i "vecchi" elenchi cartacei, e ciò non solo nei contenuti, quanto per la natura "dichiarativa" dei vecchi e di "mera comunicazione di dati" di quelli nuovi; 
2) le trasmissioni telematiche erroneamente effettuate possono essere ripetute senza incorrere in sanzioni; è necessario però che la seconda comunicazione sia trasmessa previo annullamento della precedente, e che avvenga entro 30 giorni dalla scadenza del termine (quindi entro il 14/11 per quelle da inviare entro il 15/10, ed entro il 15/12 per quelle da inviare entro il 15/11). 
saluti

----------


## ivanajol

> dubbio 
> nel campo codice fiscale del soggetto obbligato (solo se diverso dal contribuente) del frontespizio elenchi cosa indicare? 
> secondo me il codice fiscale del soggetto obbligato solo in caso di operazioni straordinarie (fusioni, scissioni, conferimenti, successioni ereditarie ecc.) e non certo il codice fiscale del rappresentante legale per le normali società. 
> siete d'accordo?

  Dunque, occorre mettere il codice fiscale del  legale rappresentante nel caso in cui chi presenta gli elenchi sia una societa'; 
nel caso in cui ci sia una trasformazione, occorre forse....(qui sto ancora aspettando una conferma....) indicare il codice fiscale del soggetto trasformato...ma su questa seconda parte ho ancora moooolti dubbi....

----------


## ivanajol

> Apro una discussione apposita, in quanto relativa all'oggetto, per riportare quanto letto in una rivista settimanale specializzata molto attendibile, che ha attratti la mia attenzione in due punti 
> 1) l'elenco clienti e fornitori non ha nessuna relazione con i "vecchi" elenchi cartacei, e ciò non solo nei contenuti, quanto per la natura "dichiarativa" dei vecchi e di "mera comunicazione di dati" di quelli nuovi; 
> 2) le trasmissioni telematiche erroneamente effettuate possono essere ripetute senza incorrere in sanzioni; è necessario però che la seconda comunicazione sia trasmessa previo annullamento della precedente, e che avvenga entro 30 giorni dalla scadenza del termine (quindi entro il 14/11 per quelle da inviare entro il 15/10, ed entro il 15/12 per quelle da inviare entro il 15/11). 
> saluti

  Ciao! 
Scusa Danilo, ma se come  "comunicazione " viene intesa una comunicazione trattata al pari della comunicazione annuale dati Iva, non dovrebbe essere possibile ripetere la trasmissione  :EEK!: .... 
E poi come avviene il secondo invio?  
Intendo, ad ora non c'è una casella nell'elenco che preveda una correttiva o integrativa che dir si voglia.. 
E' previsto un limitato numero di reinvii o basta sempre e solo annullare il precedente? (penso ci sara' un programma di annullamento elenchi, come già esiste per le  dichiarazioni, ma non potra' essere lo stesso....se e' vero che gli elenchi non sono dichiarativi....) 
E' prevista anche un eventuale invio integrativo?
Con eventuale ravvedimento operoso? 
Acci...ogni volta che esce una notizia nuova nascono 10000 dubbi ancor più nuovi... 
Gentilmente, potresti citare la fonte?... 
Sai i soliti clienti piantagrane.... (e non solo... :Big Grin: )  
In ogni caso, mille grazie!!!! :Smile:

----------


## neongio

> vorrei sapere se tu inserisci il codice fiscale con 8- 9 anche nell'anagrafica clienti
> poiche' il mio programma DI CONTABILITA' chiede anche la partitA IVA.
> Il software per gli allegati che mi e' stato installato automaticamente mi scarta i codici
> fiscali e mi dice che è' vuota la P.I.
> Chi mi sa dire qualcosa.Grazie Piero5265

  io inserisco lo stesso cf anche nella sezione p.iva (con 8 e 9) fino a ieri li scartava con due ** ma penso che con il nuovo modulo di controllo vada tutto ok. nel pomeriggio provo..

----------


## miticotetta

> io le consideravo esonerate in quanto, al punto 2.1 della circolare, si legge che "Lobbligo non sussiste, invece, nellipotesi in cui nellanno di riferimento non sia stata effettuata alcuna operazione attiva o passiva rilevante ai fini Iva." 
> Pertanto ho interpretato che per quelle società che addirittura non hanno i registri IVA perchè effettuano solo operazioni esenti l'obbligo non sussistesse....
> è sbagliato come ragionamento?

  mi "autoquoto" perchè non ho letto risposte....  
nello specifico ho due casi: 
- società broker di assicurazioni (che effettuano solo operazioni esenti art. 10)
- società immobiliari che affittano unicamente abitazioni (es art.10) 
per entrambi i tipi di cliente non viene tenuto alcun registro IVA.

----------


## DANI_10

> vorrei sapere se tu inserisci il codice fiscale con 8- 9 anche nell'anagrafica clienti
> poiche' il mio programma DI CONTABILITA' chiede anche la partitA IVA.
> Il software per gli allegati che mi e' stato installato automaticamente mi scarta i codici
> fiscali e mi dice che è' vuota la P.I.
> Chi mi sa dire qualcosa.Grazie Piero5265

  nel mio software, nell'anagrafica, c'è la scelta "titolare di partita iva": se non ci metto il tick me lo considera automaticamente come privato, e mi dice addirittura che, in quanto privato, il soggetto è escluso dagli elenchi. Quindi non mi segnala come errore la mancanza della partita iva. 
in qualche caso però, facendo il controllo telematico di prova (versione vecchia) mi segnalava come errore la presenza di alcuni clienti che avevano cf che iniziava in 8-9. Essendo dei privati (scuole, asl...), li ho tolti manualmente.
Oggi provo con il nuovo sw e vediamo cosa succede.

----------


## Ruben

> Dunque, occorre mettere il codice fiscale del  legale rappresentante nel caso in cui chi presenta gli elenchi sia una societa'; 
> nel caso in cui ci sia una trasformazione, occorre forse....(qui sto ancora aspettando una conferma....) indicare il codice fiscale del soggetto trasformato...ma su questa seconda parte ho ancora moooolti dubbi....

  ho chiamato il call center dell'ade: 
l'operatore mi ha confermato che il campo va compilato solo ed esclusivamente in caso di operazioni straordinarie nei casi in cui l'avente causa presenta l'elenco del dante causa in quanto estinto.
in questi casi occorre indicare i dati del dante causa nei campi contribuente e il codice fiscale dell'avente causa nel campo soggetto obbligato. 
non va invece mai indicato in questo campo il codice fiscale del legale rappresentante negli elenchi delle società in situazioni di normale esercizio. 
devo comunque riferire che l'operatore ci ha pensato un pò su prima di rispondere, pertanto fate voi....... :Confused:  
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Allora, vedo di andare con ordine.... 
In riferimento al termine "comunicazione", ritengo che esso sia stato usato come sinonimo di "elenco clienti e fornitori", non come assimilato alla comunicazione dati annuale Iva. 
Il secondo invio ritengo che si faccia come tutti gli altri: il Fisco vedrà che c'è una richiesta di annullamento (da Entratel) e quindi si trova la nuova. 
Dell'invio integrativo non so nulla, nè ho letto qualcosa, ma del ravvedimento operoso sì (avevo scritto un post qualche giorno fa, che poi è stato "sommerso" dai quesiti..... avrei dovuto "upparlo" ??)  :Smile:  
La "fonte" intendi la norma o la rivista ? Perchè purtroppo l'autore di questo scritto a cui faccio riferimento non ha avuto l'accortezza di citare la norma ... ma non credo che si tratti di una bufala.... 
ciao   

> Ciao! 
> Scusa Danilo, ma se come  "comunicazione " viene intesa una comunicazione trattata al pari della comunicazione annuale dati Iva, non dovrebbe essere possibile ripetere la trasmissione .... 
> E poi come avviene il secondo invio?  
> Intendo, ad ora non c'è una casella nell'elenco che preveda una correttiva o integrativa che dir si voglia.. 
> E' previsto un limitato numero di reinvii o basta sempre e solo annullare il precedente? (penso ci sara' un programma di annullamento elenchi, come già esiste per le  dichiarazioni, ma non potra' essere lo stesso....se e' vero che gli elenchi non sono dichiarativi....) 
> E' prevista anche un eventuale invio integrativo?
> Con eventuale ravvedimento operoso? 
> Acci...ogni volta che esce una notizia nuova nascono 10000 dubbi ancor più nuovi... 
> Gentilmente, potresti citare la fonte?... 
> ...

----------


## ivanajol

Salve!! 
Beh, in ogni caso è una buona notizia...
Grazie mille!! :Smile:

----------


## ivanajol

Ciao e buona giornata lavorativa!! 
Siamo alle solite: nessuna istruzione ministeriale, a parte una circolare e un comunicato stampa che si prestano  a mille interpretazioni diverse (dipende da che prospettiva le si leggano....), un impiegato (magari un trimestrale precario..) del Call center che prima di rispondere interpella il collega che è gia' al secondo trimestre di precariato...... 
Grazie mille in ogni caso, sia  per l'impegno che per l'info, ma penso che come sempre, stara' al buon senso del contribuente (non certo del legislatore) interpretare e mettere in pratica la legge.... 
Io ho sentito la mia sh , che si avvale della consulenza di un "famoso fiscalista", (si dice il peccato ma non il peccatore), la quale mi conferma che in quel campo occorre indicare il codice fiscale del legale rappresentante, dovendo per forza di cose rendere qualcuno (persona fisica), responsabile della dichiarazione della societa'.... 
Pensadoci serenamente  e obbiettivamente, trovo più logica questa interpretazione..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ma cosa c'è di logico nelle leggi??? (non scritte....... :Big Grin: ) 
Saluti e buon lavoro a tutti!!  :Smile:

----------


## ica

le istruzioni dell'As400 riportano che il campo "soggetto obbligato" deve essere compilato solo in caso sia *diverso dal contribuente*.
Essendo la mia una srl che presenta in proprio la sua dichiarazione devo indicare o no il c.f. del legale rappresentante essendo la srl un soggetto giuridico? :Confused:

----------


## neongio

ultimo dubbio...si spera 
dove trovo risposta a chi dice che una snc trimestrale ordinaria con volume d'affari di 290000 ha diritto all'esenzione dall'elenco?
io leggendo la circolare vedo l'esenzione solo per le semplificare e pochi altri e LO SLITTAMENTO (non esenzione) al 15/11 per gli altri 
mi date una mano..grazie

----------


## domenicofrancomano

Buongiorno  
Codice attività di panificazione è considerato come attività di servizi o come altre attività sia ai fini dell'obbligo che della scadenza degli elenchi clienti/fornitori?
Il software la considera prestazione di servizi e non sono d'accordo. 
Qualcuno mi può aiutare.
Domenico

----------


## Stesgo

Ho un problemino fresco fresco. 
Un cliente vuole mandare anche i codici fiscali (sostiene di averli già messi a posto). 
Entratel nel controllarli alcuni li segnala come errati, ma sono quelli assegnati dal ministero!
Per prova abbiamo messo il CF di un collega a cui è stato assegnato sbagliato ed effettivamente Entratel lo segnala come errore.
Possibile che il Ministero sbagli e non ci lasci la possibilità di raccontargli i suoi stessi errori?

----------


## Sissi1966

ciao, scusate ma non ho trovato la risposta nelle pagine precedenti! (spero di aver cercato bene!  :Smile:  ) 
ma a qualcuno nel file diagnostico dell'ADE al controllo Entratel dà degli errori sui clienti e fornitori del tipo "PARTITA IVA CLIENTE  - VALORE ERRATO IN FORMATO" ? Quando cmq la PI e' esatta ?!??! e cmq il diagnostico dice che l'elenco nel suo complesso risulta corretto e si puo' spedire ?
Per intenderci errore (**) 
ciao grazie aspetto conforto....se no spedisco cosi' ...! 
Sissi

----------


## Stesgo

C'è una sorta di franchigia negli errori. Fino ad un certo numero, anche se ci sono degli errori il file passa lo stesso. L'errore più frequente che ho sentito in questi giorni dipende da spazi prima o dopo i valori e/o degli zeri piazzati al posto delle O.
Spero ti sia di aiuto

----------


## ivanajol

> ciao, scusate ma non ho trovato la risposta nelle pagine precedenti! (spero di aver cercato bene!  ) 
> ma a qualcuno nel file diagnostico dell'ADE al controllo Entratel dà degli errori sui clienti e fornitori del tipo "PARTITA IVA CLIENTE  - VALORE ERRATO IN FORMATO" ? Quando cmq la PI e' esatta ?!??! e cmq il diagnostico dice che l'elenco nel suo complesso risulta corretto e si puo' spedire ?
> Per intenderci errore (**) 
> ciao grazie aspetto conforto....se no spedisco cosi' ...! 
> Sissi

  Ciao Sissi,
si quell'errore viene evidenziato quando è stata indicata una partita Iva che in realta' è un codice fiscale (esempio quando inizia con 9 o 8 ,  meno che effettivamente la partita Iva sia stata indicata in modo errato...) 
Siccome questi possessori di Codici fiscali che iniziano con 8 o 9 sono in genere  soggetti non Iva (parrocchie, associazioni culturali, etc..) non vanno inseriti negli elenchi, per cui cancellali tranquillamente. 
Ma ovviamente prima accertati di non aver sbagliato 'indicazione effettiva della Partita iva  :Big Grin:  
Ciao e buon lavoro! :Smile:

----------


## neongio

> ultimo dubbio...si spera 
> dove trovo risposta a chi dice che una snc trimestrale ordinaria con volume d'affari di 290000 ha diritto all'esenzione dall'elenco?
> io leggendo la circolare vedo l'esenzione solo per le semplificare e pochi altri e LO SLITTAMENTO (non esenzione) al 15/11 per gli altri 
> mi date una mano..grazie

  MI AUTOQUOTO...HELP PLEASE

----------


## ivanajol

Salve,
nel frattempo mi è sorto un altro dubbio, riguardante il "frontespizio" degli elenchi. 
Parliamo di societa' 
Casella dati del soggetto obbligato:    fin qui ci siamo: partita Iva  
Casella dati  identificativi soggetto obbligato: Ragione sociale della societa' 
sottocasellina C.F. del soggetto obbligato se diverso dal contribuente: 
COSA VA INDICATO?????   (ho sentito varie voci che dicono) : 
-  se la societa' opera tranquillamente e non ha subito variazioni, NON VA
   INDICATO  NULLA; 
-   va indicato il codice fiscale del Legale Rappresentante; 
-  va indicato il codice fiscale della eventuale societa' subentrante a seguito 
   di scissione, fusione, trasformazione, etc.... 
Ora, a prescindere da questa variegata tipologia di soluzioni fai da te, ho anche un altro caso: 
- supponiamo che sia valido solo la 3 soluzione.... bene, io ho una snc che il 29/12 si è trasformata in srl...senza cambiare ovviamente partita Iva...
cosa indico nel campo dove dovrei indicare la partita iva del soggetto risultante dalla trasformazione???? Se indico lo stesso Sogei me lo scarta!!! :EEK!:  se non lo indico sono in errore.... :EEK!:  
HELP!! :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se indico lo stesso Sogei me lo scarta!!! se non lo indico sono in errore.... 
> HELP!!

  Se sogei te lo scarta non mi semrba che tu abbia soluzioni alternative .... io non indicherei nulla ! 
ciao

----------


## Sissi1966

Neo....io ho inteso il punto 2.2.2 (sogetti esonerati per il solo 2006)  della Circolare nr. 53 come operante per i contribuenti non obbligati all'ordinaria (snc con 290.000 w fatturato) o mi sbaglio? 
ciao Sissi

----------


## neongio

> Neo....io ho inteso il punto 2.2.2 (sogetti esonerati per il solo 2006)  della Circolare nr. 53 come operante per i contribuenti non obbligati all'ordinaria (snc con 290.000 w fatturato) o mi sbaglio? 
> ciao Sissi

  il mio titolare pone il dubbio su questo essendo loro sotto i limiti ma in ordinaria per opzione

----------


## Sissi1966

Io ho letto su "Fisco Oggi" (la rivista telematica dell'Ag. Entrate) edizione delle 17.00 del 3.10.2007 tale interpretazione, se mi mandi un @ te la giro, così stampi e te la leggi  :Smile:  
Sissi

----------


## Ruben

> Salve,
> nel frattempo mi è sorto un altro dubbio, riguardante il "frontespizio" degli elenchi. 
> Parliamo di societa' 
> Casella dati del soggetto obbligato:    fin qui ci siamo: partita Iva  
> Casella dati  identificativi soggetto obbligato: Ragione sociale della societa' 
> sottocasellina C.F. del soggetto obbligato se diverso dal contribuente: 
> COSA VA INDICATO?????   (ho sentito varie voci che dicono) : 
> -  se la societa' opera tranquillamente e non ha subito variazioni, NON VA
>    INDICATO  NULLA; 
> ...

  seconda telefonata al call center per vedere se danno stessa risposta (lo faccio sempre per abitudine) 
un operatore diverso mi ha dato la stessa risposta
cioè il campo codice fiscale soggetto obbligato va compilato solo per le operazioni straordinarie con estinzione del vecchio soggetto 
nel tuo caso il soggetto non si è estinto ma è sempre lo stesso che si è solo trasformato

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io ho una snc che il 29/12 si è trasformata in srl...senza cambiare ovviamente partita Iva...
> cosa indico nel campo dove dovrei indicare la partita iva del soggetto risultante dalla trasformazione???? Se indico lo stesso Sogei me lo scarta!!! se non lo indico sono in errore.... 
> HELP!!

  Leggo dalla circolare:  _Operazione straordinaria avvenuta tra l1.1.2007 e la data di invio degli elenchi
Se loperazione ha comportato lestinzione del dante causa, il soggetto avente causa deve trasmettere due distinte comunicazioni degli elenchi:
1. la prima contenente i dati relativi alle operazioni dallo stesso (eventualmente) effettuate nel 2006;
2. la seconda contenente i dati relativi alle operazioni effettuate dal dante causa, a condizione comunque che il dante causa non abbia già provveduto allinvio (a tal fine il soggetto dante causa deve evidenziare il proprio codice fiscale nellapposito campo codice fiscale soggetto obbligato (se diverso dal contribuente).
Se loperazione non ha comportato lestinzione del dante causa, ciascun soggetto coinvolto nelloperazione deve presentare autonomamente il proprio elenco clienti e fornitori._ 
Ti serve o non ho capito niente ???  :Smile:

----------


## Ruben

seconda telefonata al call center per vedere se danno stessa risposta (lo faccio sempre per abitudine) 
un operatore diverso mi ha dato la stessa risposta
cioè il campo codice fiscale soggetto obbligato va compilato solo per le operazioni straordinarie con estinzione del vecchio soggetto

----------


## cinzia2642

ho perso in altra discussione,  che non trovo più, sovrastata da altri quesiti, l'esito dei dubbi riguardo all'invio telematico degli elenchi con  scadenza 15/11 insieme a quelli del 15/10.
Sono sanzionabili ?
grazie

----------


## Sissi1966

> Ciao Sissi,
> si quell'errore viene evidenziato quando è stata indicata una partita Iva che in realta' è un codice fiscale (esempio quando inizia con 9 o 8 ,  meno che effettivamente la partita Iva sia stata indicata in modo errato...) 
> Siccome questi possessori di Codici fiscali che iniziano con 8 o 9 sono in genere  soggetti non Iva (parrocchie, associazioni culturali, etc..) non vanno inseriti negli elenchi, per cui cancellali tranquillamente. 
> Ma ovviamente prima accertati di non aver sbagliato 'indicazione effettiva della Partita iva  
> Ciao e buon lavoro!

  Adesso ho sguinzagliato un d.a. di una società a controllare se le PI che dà sbagliate sono di questo tipo ... SIIIIII sono tutti di associazioni o parrocchie etc....quindi sono CF e non PI!!!  
Grassieeeeee

----------


## PIERO5625

> io inserisco lo stesso cf anche nella sezione p.iva (con 8 e 9) fino a ieri li scartava con due ** ma penso che con il nuovo modulo di controllo vada tutto ok. nel pomeriggio provo..

  per Neongio
hai provato ieri pomeriggio ad inserire il cf nella sezione iva?come e' andata? 
ciao Piero5265

----------


## ivanajol

> Salve, 
> Parliamo di societa' 
> Casella dati del soggetto obbligato:    fin qui ci siamo: partita Iva  
> Casella dati  identificativi soggetto obbligato: Ragione sociale della societa' 
> sottocasellina C.F. del soggetto obbligato se diverso dal contribuente: 
> COSA VA INDICATO?????   (ho sentito varie voci che dicono) : 
> -  se la societa' opera tranquillamente e non ha subito variazioni, NON VA
>    INDICATO  NULLA; 
> -   va indicato il codice fiscale del Legale Rappresentante; 
> ...

  cosa va indicato????

----------


## neongio

> Io ho letto su "Fisco Oggi" (la rivista telematica dell'Ag. Entrate) edizione delle 17.00 del 3.10.2007 tale interpretazione, se mi mandi un @ te la giro, così stampi e te la leggi  
> Sissi

  grazie hai un msg privato con la mail

----------


## electra84

Ciao a tutti! ho un dubbio...emissione fatture di revisioni auto a clienti (25,82 imponibile; 5,16 Iva; 9,50 pagamento bollettino quindi ex art.15) come mi devo comportare?  
OPERAZIONI IMPONIBILI : 25,82 (CHE DIVENTA 26 PER L'ARROTONDAMENTO) 
IMPOSTA AFFERENTE: 5,16 ( CHE DIVENTA 5 PER L'ARROTONDAMENTO) 
OPERAZIONI ESENTI: 9,50 (CHE DIVENTA 10 PER L'ARROTONDAMENTO) 
E' ESATTO E L'EX ART. 15 NON VA INDICATO?? 
AIUTO!!

----------


## Speedy

> per Neongio
> hai provato ieri pomeriggio ad inserire il cf nella sezione iva?come e' andata? 
> ciao Piero5265

  Questo problema dei numeri che cominciano per 8 o per 9 sta diventando una barzelletta.
Ormai dovremmo sapere tutti che i contribuenti diversi dalle persone fisiche, che non esercitano attività commerciale, devono richiedere soltanto il codice fiscale che viene rilasciato con un numero di 11 cifre che comincia per 8 o per 9 (condomini, enti non commerciali, ecc.).
Quindi, per il 2006, tali contribuenti sono parificati ai privati e non vanno inseriti.
Tuttavia l'ADE, di fronte alle centinaia di chiamate che chiedevano come mai la partita iva (?) che comincia per 8 o per 9 non viene riconosciuta e bloccata, è stata costretta a modificare il modulo di controllo consentendo di bypassare tali numeri.

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao a tutti! ho un dubbio...emissione fatture di revisioni auto a clienti (25,82 imponibile; 5,16 Iva; 9,50 pagamento bollettino quindi ex art.15) come mi devo comportare?  
> OPERAZIONI IMPONIBILI : 25,82 (CHE DIVENTA 26 PER L'ARROTONDAMENTO) 
> IMPOSTA AFFERENTE: 5,16 ( CHE DIVENTA 5 PER L'ARROTONDAMENTO) 
> OPERAZIONI ESENTI: 9,50 (CHE DIVENTA 10 PER L'ARROTONDAMENTO) 
> E' ESATTO E L'EX ART. 15 NON VA INDICATO?? 
> AIUTO!!

  L'articolo 15 non va indicato.

----------


## neongio

> Questo problema dei numeri che cominciano per 8 o per 9 sta diventando una barzelletta.
> Ormai dovremmo sapere tutti che i contribuenti diversi dalle persone fisiche, che non esercitano attività commerciale, devono richiedere soltanto il codice fiscale che viene rilasciato con un numero di 11 cifre che comincia per 8 o per 9 (condomini, enti non commerciali, ecc.).
> Quindi, per il 2006, tali contribuenti sono parificati ai privati e non vanno inseriti.
> Tuttavia l'ADE, di fronte alle centinaia di chiamate che chiedevano come mai la partita iva (?) che comincia per 8 o per 9 non viene riconosciuta e bloccata, è stata costretta a modificare il modulo di controllo consentendo di bypassare tali numeri.

  quoto al 100% ma io per togliermi ogni scrupolo ho ricopiato il cf con 8 o 9 nella sezione p.iva e effettivamente il modulo di controllo non trova errori
certo che è una barzelletta  :EEK!:  :Mad:

----------


## Sissi1966

Ahhhhhh ecco qui l'arcanoooooo!!!!  :Smile:  :Mad:  :Smile:  
che storiaaa  :Big Grin:

----------


## ivanajol

Salve!
In qualche post fa e forse anche in qualche topic fa...(ormai con tutti questi sugli elenchi diventa difficile districarsi...) ho letto che qualcuno intendeva anticipare  o forse ha gia' persino anticipato gli invii teoricamente in scadenza il 15/11 al 15/10. 
Ora mi viene un dubbio 
dal momento che, abbiamo appurato, non esistono istruzioni ministeriali vere e proprie ma solo una circolare assai deprimente... e dl momento che sappiamo che tutte le fatture datate 2006 debbono essere inserite in QUESTO elenco .... mi chiedo: e se nel frattempo ricevo le fatture dei  clienti relative al 3 trimestre o al mese di ottobre , in cui ancora trovo fatture datate 2006??? :EEK!:  
La circolare non parla di una data (per ex di registrazione)  in cui "smettere di prendere in considerazione eventuali fatture datate 2006 ma pervenute nel 2007", come ad esempio funziona per i crediti d'imposta utilizzati nell'anno per effettuare pagamenti (Iva, Imposte,etc.)... 
E se il 13 novembre putacaso, mi arrivasse una fattura di importo magari pure  sostanzioso, che porta ancora data 2006? (In fondo ho un anno di tempo per registrare le fatture d'acquisto.....) 
Decidiamo noi quando fermarci?? (faccina  che si sbellica dalle risate).... 
Per cui magari io aspetterei novembre per fare gli invii di  novembre... 
che ne pensate? :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruben

> cosa va indicato????

  secondo le risposte del call center il codice fiscale del nuovo soggetto solo in caso di trasformazioni sostanziali (in cui cioè un soggetto si estingue)
in questo caso il nuovo presenta per il vecchio indicando il suo codice fiscale 
nei casi normali di società non si indica nulla (neanche il CF del legale rappresentante) 
nei casi di trasformazione come il tuo (da snc a srl) non si indica nulla perchè il soggetto è sempre il medesimo ha solo cambiato ragione sociale ma non si è estinto 
ciao

----------


## ivanajol

> secondo le risposte del call center il codice fiscale del nuovo soggetto solo in caso di trasformazioni sostanziali (in cui cioè un soggetto si estingue)
> in questo caso il nuovo presenta per il vecchio indicando il suo codice fiscale 
> nei casi normali di società non si indica nulla (neanche il CF del legale rappresentante) 
> nei casi di trasformazione come il tuo (da snc a srl) non si indica nulla perchè il soggetto è sempre il medesimo ha solo cambiato ragione sociale ma non si è estinto 
> ciao

  Grazie mille! :Smile:  
Temevo di aver sbagliato......rifarò l'invio!! :Wink:

----------


## Speedy

> Salve!
> In qualche post fa e forse anche in qualche topic fa...(ormai con tutti questi sugli elenchi diventa difficile districarsi...) ho letto che qualcuno intendeva anticipare  o forse ha gia' persino anticipato gli invii teoricamente in scadenza il 15/11 al 15/10.
> Ora mi viene un dubbio
> dal momento che, abbiamo appurato, non esistono istruzioni ministeriali vere e proprie ma solo una circolare assai deprimente... e dl momento che sappiamo che tutte le fatture datate 2006 debbono essere inserite in QUESTO elenco .... mi chiedo: e se nel frattempo ricevo le fatture dei  clienti relative al 3 trimestre o al mese di ottobre , in cui ancora trovo fatture datate 2006???
> La circolare non parla di una data (per ex di registrazione)  in cui "smettere di prendere in considerazione eventuali fatture datate 2006 ma pervenute nel 2007", come ad esempio funziona per i crediti d'imposta utilizzati nell'anno per effettuare pagamenti (Iva, Imposte,etc.)...
> E se il 13 novembre putacaso, mi arrivasse una fattura di importo magari pure  sostanzioso, che porta ancora data 2006? (In fondo ho un anno di tempo per registrare le fatture d'acquisto.....)
> Decidiamo noi quando fermarci?? (faccina  che si sbellica dalle risate)....
> Per cui magari io aspetterei novembre per fare gli invii di  novembre...
> che ne pensate?

  Sono d'accordo.
Anche io fino a qualche anno fa ritenevo che prima si spedisce una dichiarazione o comunicazione meglio è.
Poi, dopo ripetuti invii di dichiarazioni integrative nei termini per adeguarmi alle indicazioni dell'ultimo minuto (cosa alla quale sembra che l'ADE sia molto affezionata..), ho deciso di spedire sempre negli ultimi giorni cioè 2-3 giorni prima della scadenza. E così faccio da allora. 
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

> Sono d'accordo.
> Anche io fino a qualche anno fa ritenevo che prima si spedisce una dichiarazione o comunicazione meglio è.
> Poi, dopo ripetuti invii di dichiarazioni integrative nei termini per adeguarmi alle indicazioni dell'ultimo minuto (cosa alla quale sembra che l'ADE sia molto affezionata..), ho deciso di spedire sempre negli ultimi giorni cioè 2-3 giorni prima della scadenza. E così faccio da allora. 
> Ciao

  Meno male....non sono l'unica a pensarla così... :Wink: 
A dire la verita' preferirei spedire prima x evitare qualunque inconveniente dell'ultimo minuto, ma dato ciò che sta succedendo da un po' di tempo a questa parte....spedirli solo qualche giorno prima non guasta di certo!! 
Grazie e buon lavoro!! :Smile:

----------


## seta

Solo una precisazione.
Consiglio sempre di verificare con il cliente se gli è stata attribuita anche la partita iva, perchè nel qual caso lo stesso va obbligatoriamente inserito nell'elenco.
Infatti, solo se richiesta contestualmente al codice fiscale gli stessi concidono. 
E' il caso ad esempio di un'associazione culturale, alla quale sia attribuito il codice fiscale con cifra iniziale 9, che in un secondo momento per poter ottenere "contributi" e/o sponsorizzazioni da aziende, abbia la necessità di emettere fattura e quindi richieda anche la partita iva.

----------


## frasimo

Salve,
la mia sarà una domanda banale, ma secondo voi le schede carburanti vanno inserite nell'elenco? E con quali dati? 
Grazie mille.

----------


## seta

> Salve,
> la mia sarà una domanda banale, ma secondo voi le schede carburanti vanno inserite nell'elenco? E con quali dati? 
> Grazie mille.

  Le schede carburanti non vanno inserite. 
Ciao

----------


## stefano66

Salve a tutti sono nuovo del forum e avrei un dubbio amletico da risolvere in merito all'elenco clienti/fornitori... 
seguo una snc in regime di contabilita' ordinaria che si occupa di polizze assicurative ( e' un' agenzia SAI) esonerata dalla presentazione sia della comunicazione annuale  sia dalla dichiarazione annuale iva in quanto le sue operazioni attive sono esenti art 10 .
sono obbligato all'invio dell'elenco clienti/fornitori? 
se si entro quale scadenza?? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ................ che in un secondo momento per poter ottenere "contributi" e/o sponsorizzazioni da aziende, abbia la necessit&#224; di emettere fattura e quindi richieda anche la partita iva.

  Cambio radicalmente argomento, lo so ...... ma siccome ho terminato gli invii dei clienti e fornitori in scadenza al 15/10, volevo festeggiare .....
Su questa affermazione, Manuela, ci sarebbe da discutere .... chi l'ha detto che un'associazione culturale per incamerare contributi inerenti l'attivit&#224; prinmcipale, deve emettere fattura e quindi aprire la partita Iva ?? A me non risulta.   :Smile:  
ciao

----------


## seta

> Cambio radicalmente argomento, lo so ...... ma siccome ho terminato gli invii dei clienti e fornitori in scadenza al 15/10, volevo festeggiare .....
> Su questa affermazione, Manuela, ci sarebbe da discutere .... chi l'ha detto che un'associazione culturale per incamerare contributi inerenti l'attività prinmcipale, deve emettere fattura e quindi aprire la partita Iva ?? A me non risulta.   
> ciao

  Ciao Danilo,
innanzitutto mi unisco ai tuoi festeggiamenti con un brindisi virtuale :Wink: 
Io purtroppo sono ancora alle prese con gli elenchi, purtroppo!!! 
Quando ho nominato i "contributi" mi sono infatti espressa male, in quanto non mi riferivo a quelli che le associazioni ricevono da regioni, province, comuni ecc.....che non vanno di certo fatturati e che non sono neanche assoggettabili a ritenuta di cui all'art.28 del DPR 600/73 se l'attività oggetto del contributo non è svolta nell'ambito dell'esercizio di impresa.
Mi scuso per l'imprecisione. 
Ciao  Emanuela :Smile:

----------


## Sissi1966

Neo ma hai risolto per l'SNC ?!?!? Com'e' che non sei convinto, l'hai letta la circolare SEAC nr. 235, interpreta allo stesso modo di fisco online..... 
ciao Sissi

----------


## cinzia2642

> ho perso in altra discussione,  che non trovo più, sovrastata da altri quesiti, l'esito dei dubbi riguardo all'invio telematico degli elenchi con  scadenza 15/11 insieme a quelli del 15/10.
> Sono sanzionabili ?
> grazie

  nessuno ha chiarito ?

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao Danilo,
> innanzitutto mi unisco ai tuoi festeggiamenti con un brindisi virtuale
> Io purtroppo sono ancora alle prese con gli elenchi, purtroppo!!! 
> Quando ho nominato i "contributi" mi sono infatti espressa male, in quanto non mi riferivo a quelli che le associazioni ricevono da regioni, province, comuni ecc.....che non vanno di certo fatturati e che non sono neanche assoggettabili a ritenuta di cui all'art.28 del DPR 600/73 se l'attivit&#224; oggetto del contributo non &#232; svolta nell'ambito dell'esercizio di impresa.
> Mi scuso per l'imprecisione. 
> Ciao  Emanuela

  Avevate ragione tutti e due. 
Per i contributi ha ragione Danilo (non va emessa fattura), mentre per le sponsorizzazioni ha ragione Emanuela (va aperta la partita iva ed emessa fattura). 
Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> nessuno ha chiarito ?

  Il termine del 15.11 è il termine finale.
Prima puoi spedire quando vuoi. 
Ciao

----------


## GINNY

Scusate la banalità, ma negli elenchi clienti e fornitori, per quest'anno, mi confermate che posso omettere la compilazione del campo codice fiscale ed indicare solo la partita iva, sia per i clienti che per i fornitori? Dovendoli immettere a mano....
Grazie e ciao
Cri

----------


## swami

scusate ma che quadrature fate per essere sicuri dei dati inviati?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Speedy

> Scusate la banalità, ma negli elenchi clienti e fornitori, per quest'anno, mi confermate che posso omettere la compilazione del campo codice fiscale ed indicare solo la partita iva, sia per i clienti che per i fornitori? Dovendoli immettere a mano....
> Grazie e ciao
> Cri

  Confermo 
Ciao

----------


## seta

> scusate ma che quadrature fate per essere sicuri dei dati inviati?

  Io faccio così  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...?t=2642&page=3 
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> scusate ma che quadrature fate per essere sicuri dei dati inviati?

  Clienti: prendo i totali del quadro VE anno 2006 (al lordo delle cessioni di beni strumentali) e tolgo sia i corrispettivi sia le fatture emesse nei confronti dei soggetti senza partita iva italiana (privati e soggetti esteri) 
Fornitori: prendo i totali del quadro VF anno 2006 e tolgo gli acquisti dei soggetti senza partita iva italiana (acquisti margine da privati, ecc.), aggiungo le fatture con data 2006 registrate nel 2007 e tolgo le fatture con data 2005 registrate nel 2006 
Di solito quadra  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> Clienti: prendo i totali del quadro VE anno 2006 (al lordo delle cessioni di beni strumentali) e tolgo sia i corrispettivi sia le fatture emesse nei confronti dei soggetti senza partita iva italiana (privati e soggetti esteri) 
> Fornitori: prendo i totali del quadro VF anno 2006 e tolgo gli acquisti dei soggetti senza partita iva italiana (acquisti margine da privati, ecc.), aggiungo le fatture con data 2006 registrate nel 2007 e tolgo le fatture con data 2005 registrate nel 2006 
> Di solito quadra

  ok idem ... ma tipo, quadrare l'iva dei fornitori, in caso di iva nn detratta, &#232; un casino! :EEK!:  tra iva al 4, al 10 e al 20 ... quadra solo l'imponibile  :Frown:  
sto lavoro &#232; da rifare ad aprile vero?  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io mi fido del mio software .... ;-)   

> scusate ma che quadrature fate per essere sicuri dei dati inviati?

----------


## swami

> Io mi fido del mio software .... ;-)

  io pure ... meno d chi inserisce i dati  :Wink:  ... e poi amo le quadrature!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Speedy

> ok idem ... ma tipo, quadrare l'iva dei fornitori, in caso di iva nn detratta, è un casino! tra iva al 4, al 10 e al 20 ... quadra solo l'imponibile  
> sto lavoro è da rifare ad aprile vero?

  Purtroppo sì, entro il 29 aprile. 
Scusa la domanda personale, ma tu a che ora vai a dormire ?  :Big Grin:  
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusa la domanda personale, ma tu a che ora vai a dormire ?  
> Ciao

  Secondo me non riesce a dormire, ha troppo lavoro ..... 
Gente ricca ................  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## agata

*trasmesso elenco cli/for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
non mi pare vero........ 
Mi associo al brindisi di chi ha completato e auguro buon lavoro con chi è ancora alle prese.
Mi sembra di aver vissuto un incubo.
L'ultima versione di controllo accetta, cmq, p.i. con 8 e 9 iniziali. 
saluti a tutti voi

----------


## dadoxx

Buongiorno,
chi mi sa rispondere al seguente problema: 
ho preparato e inviato con Entratel il file e non mi ha dato nessun problema.
Con Fisconline un atro  file, dopo che il controllo è andato a buon fine, non viene accettato riportando "Errore E 27" (la preparazione del file è stata interrotta. Il file non può essere trasmesso via Internet) 
Che fare?  
Grazie a tutti

----------


## neongio

> Neo ma hai risolto per l'SNC ?!?!? Com'e' che non sei convinto, l'hai letta la circolare SEAC nr. 235, interpreta allo stesso modo di fisco online..... 
> ciao Sissi

  confrontandomi con il titolare ci siamo accordati per redarre l'elenco in ogni caso per la snc...sempre meglio farlo in pi&#249; che non farlo  :Frown:  
ALTRO DUBBIO 
ho circa 10 fallimenti che nel 2006 hanno un volume d'affari misero tipo 2000o 4500 euro. sono esentati per un volume cos&#236; basso e se si, da dove lo evinco?
in ogni caso andrebbero al massimo al 15/11

----------


## Bibolo

espongo il mio quesito: 
un'agenzia di viaggi ha acquistato dei pacchetti da un operatore di malta che ha emesso fattura, ovviamente senza iva, io direi che la fattura non deve essere inclusa tra i fornitori, visto che non c'&#232; neanche uan stabile organizzazione in italia, solo che il programma della mia contabilit&#224; ha un bug per cui mi viene inclusa nella lista, prima di procedere alla cancellazione manuale vorrei avere un vostro parere.

----------


## Bibolo

> confrontandomi con il titolare ci siamo accordati per redarre l'elenco in ogni caso per la snc...sempre meglio farlo in più che non farlo  
> ALTRO DUBBIO 
> ho circa 10 fallimenti che nel 2006 hanno un volume d'affari misero tipo 2000o 4500 euro. sono esentati per un volume così basso e se si, da dove lo evinco?
> in ogni caso andrebbero al massimo al 15/11

  da quello che ho capito io non esiste un limite al di sotto del quale non si presenta l'elenco, intendfo un limite di operatività diciamo, ma si distingue tra i soghgetti in contabilità ordinaria(obbligati) e quelli in semplificata(esentati) il limite delle operazioni è poi l'elemento che fa propendere per la data di presentazione dell'elenco, sia essa il 15/10 e il 15/11, oppure, se viene accolta la richiesta di assonime sarà per tutti il 15/11.

----------


## neongio

> da quello che ho capito io non esiste un limite al di sotto del quale non si presenta l'elenco, intendfo un limite di operatività diciamo, ma si distingue tra i soghgetti in contabilità ordinaria(obbligati) e quelli in semplificata(esentati) il limite delle operazioni è poi l'elemento che fa propendere per la data di presentazione dell'elenco, sia essa il 15/10 e il 15/11, oppure, se viene accolta la richiesta di assonime sarà per tutti il 15/11.

  
assonime? che associazione è? quindi potrebbe esserci uno slittamento per tutti in extremis al 15/11?

----------


## ivanajol

> *trasmesso elenco cli/for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> non mi pare vero........ 
> Mi associo al brindisi di chi ha completato e auguro buon lavoro con chi è ancora alle prese.
> Mi sembra di aver vissuto un incubo.
> L'ultima versione di controllo accetta, cmq, p.i. con 8 e 9 iniziali. 
> saluti a tutti voi

  Saluti a tutti!!!
complimenti a chi ha presentato!!!
Io pure AVEVO presentato, poi ho dovuto annullare.....lasciamo stare... :Mad: 
Il fatto è che si li accetta con partita Iva 8 o 9 ma rimane il fatto che e non è realmente partita iva, ma solo  codice fiscale...saranno sanzionabili... 
Consiglio vivamente a chiunque si trovi in questa situazione di verificare sul sito del Ministero la presenza della Partita Iva .... 
Ve lo consiglio per esperienza!!! :Wink:  
Ancora auguri e saluti!! :Smile:

----------


## neongio

tra l'altro, ho dei fallimenti di ditte individuali, quindi queste vanno fatte?

----------


## ivanajol

> Secondo me non riesce a dormire, ha troppo lavoro ..... 
> Gente ricca ................

  sono proprio quelli che non lavorano..... :Wink:  
noi che siamo qua a sgobbare.....gente povera :Frown:

----------


## Bibolo

> assonime? che associazione è? quindi potrebbe esserci uno slittamento per tutti in extremis al 15/11?

  è una associazione tra le spa, cmq, c'è un articolo sul sole 24 ore di oggi.

----------


## Bibolo

> tra l'altro, ho dei fallimenti di ditte individuali, quindi queste vanno fatte?

  a rigor di logica no, perchè sono in contabilità semplice.

----------


## Sissi1966

Si infatti !! E ASSONIME giustamente preme per lo slittamento, oh hanno tirato fuori la circolare 53 il 3 sera, cosa pretendono?  *Neo* nell'articolo del Sole di oggi ribatte che (...) La circolare nr, 53 agenzia entrate ha chiarito che l'esonero riguarda "tutte le imprese minori in possesso dei presupposti per applicare" indi Non devono presentare gli elenchi 2006 i soggetti in ordinaria per opzione.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
ciao speriamo di sopravvivere !   :Smile:  Sissi

----------


## miticotetta

> Citazione:
> Originalmente inviato da miticotetta  
> io le consideravo esonerate in quanto, al punto 2.1 della circolare, si legge che "Lobbligo non sussiste, invece, nellipotesi in cui nellanno di riferimento non sia stata effettuata alcuna operazione attiva o passiva rilevante ai fini Iva." 
> Pertanto ho interpretato che per quelle società che addirittura non hanno i registri IVA perchè effettuano solo operazioni esenti l'obbligo non sussistesse....
> è sbagliato come ragionamento?   
> mi "autoquoto" perchè non ho letto risposte....  
> nello specifico ho due casi: 
> - società broker di assicurazioni (che effettuano solo operazioni esenti art. 10)
> - società immobiliari che affittano unicamente abitazioni (es art.10) 
> per entrambi i tipi di cliente non viene tenuto alcun registro IVA.

  mi permetto di insistere.... qualche anima pia che mi da un "aiutino"? (la prego, signor Mike!)

----------


## Bibolo

> espongo il mio quesito: 
> un'agenzia di viaggi ha acquistato dei pacchetti da un operatore di malta che ha emesso fattura, ovviamente senza iva, io direi che la fattura non deve essere inclusa tra i fornitori, visto che non c'è neanche uan stabile organizzazione in italia, solo che il programma della mia contabilità ha un bug per cui mi viene inclusa nella lista, prima di procedere alla cancellazione manuale vorrei avere un vostro parere.

  qualche indicazione? 
un'ulteriore domanda, per quanto riguarda le anagrafiche, mi sembra che non siano fondamentali per l'invio delgi elenchi, giusto?

----------


## FLY70

Ho un cliente che ha emesso fattura in art. 8 bis I° comma ad un soggetto iva italiano per prestazioni effettuate su una motonave. Mi domando l'operazione rientra tra le operazioni non imponibili o tra quelle escluse all'elenco clienti e fornitori? 
Grazie

----------


## ivanajol

> in effetti...solo per quest'anno hanno detto tutto e il contrario di tutto!!!! 
> e cmq anch'io sto cominciando a trovarmi i cf mancanti con entratel e a chiederli ai clienti...che ovviamente me ne portano 1/4 di quelli che servono, e si scocciano pure!!! 
> cmq mi pare che anche per l'anno prossimo (competenza 2007) si possa indicare solo la partita iva!

  E' vero.....la mia pignoleria.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Anche il prossimo anno dovrebbero volere (e il condizionale è più che d'obbligo..) solo la partita iva...ma chissa'..... 
Io mi sto procurando tutti i codici fiscali possibili e impossibili, anche tra le lamentele  dei clienti (che cmq si sono ormai rassegnati....in fondo anche a loro arrivano le stesse richieste dai loro cli/for.. richieste ovviamente partite dai loro commercialisti....) quindi credo di non essere l'unica a pensarla così :Wink:

----------


## ivanajol

> qualche indicazione? 
> un'ulteriore domanda, per quanto riguarda le anagrafiche, mi sembra che non siano fondamentali per l'invio delgi elenchi, giusto?

  Cosa intendi? Vuoi dire che  sia che indichi i nomi di fantasia (esempio "La Mimosa di Rossi Maria) oppure solo Rossi Maria sia uguale?  
Ritengo proprio di si.... le mie anagrafiche (ditte individuali) in contabilita' sono create con nome e cognome, altrimenti il programma mi segnala l'incongruenza tra il C.F. e il nome (meno male!!) ma le "istruzioni" (faccina che sta per soffocarsi dalle risate) non dicono nulla in merito....(è anche vero che non dicono nulla su nulla, non essendoci proprio, ma stendiamo un pietoso velo su questo argomento).... però sul modulo c'è la casella per "denominazione o cognome e nome"....  
Italia, paese di inventori.... :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> Secondo me non riesce a dormire, ha troppo lavoro ..... 
> Gente ricca ................

  uno e uno 2! vi ricordo che sulla targa dell'ufficio nn c'è il mio cognome, quindi soldini nn poi così tanti :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ma se si dovesse veramente addebitare ai clienti il tempo perso per gli elenchi, il costo del software, ecc ... la cifra finale sarebbe improponibile!   
ieri nanna tardi ... sarà per quello che mi sto bevendo da sola una moka da 3 di caffè?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ivanajol

> uno e uno 2! vi ricordo che sulla targa dell'ufficio nn c'è il mio cognome, quindi soldini nn poi così tanti ma se si dovesse veramente addebitare ai clienti il tempo perso per gli elenchi, il costo del software, ecc ... la cifra finale sarebbe improponibile!   
> ieri nanna tardi ... sarà per quello che mi sto bevendo da sola una moka da 3 di caffè?

  eh si, hai sollevato un problema che non è poi così irrisorio..... 
se dovessimo veramente applicare le tariffe per la redazione di questi elenchi.....ricerche, tempo perso, invi fatti e ....strafatti....il caro Berlusconi perderebbe il primato in Italia.... :EEK!:

----------


## FLY70

Ho un cliente che ha emesso fattura in art. 8 bis I° comma ad un soggetto iva italiano per prestazioni effettuate su una motonave. Mi domando l'operazione rientra tra le operazioni non imponibili o tra quelle escluse all'elenco clienti e fornitori? 
Grazie

----------


## Picard

il mio consulente software mi h detto che secondo l'ultima circolare non &#232; obbligatorio inserire le fatture registrate nel 2007...&#232; reale? 
Grazie

----------


## Lorena2546

Scusate una domanda: 
se nel 2006 ho un unico fornitore che mi ha fatto una fattura e poi una nota di accredito per l'intero importo..... devo inserirlo nell'elenco con imponibile zero e iva zero? 
attendo risposta e grazie mille per l'attenzione

----------


## Lorena2546

Per il solo anno 2006 non è necessario l'inserimento del Codice Fiscale, basta solo la Partita IVA.
Buon Lavoro

----------


## Ruben

> Per il solo anno 2006 non è necessario l'inserimento del Codice Fiscale, basta solo la Partita IVA.
> Buon Lavoro

  vale anche per il 2007

----------


## Ruben

> mi permetto di insistere.... qualche anima pia che mi da un "aiutino"? (la prego, signor Mike!)

  posso solo dirti che a me risulta che le operazioni esenti art. 10 SONO RILEVANTI ai fini iva

----------


## ivanajol

> il mio consulente software mi h detto che secondo l'ultima circolare non è obbligatorio inserire le fatture registrate nel 2007...è reale? 
> Grazie

  Direi proprio di no... 
Le fatture registrate nel 2007 ma aventi data 2006 vanno indicate in elenco...proprio per questo motivo stamattina consigliavo di non mandare via gli elenchi con scadenza novembre, in quanto da qui a novembre si possono ancora ricevere fatture datate 2006, e pertanto andrebbero inserite e i nostri elenchi, eventualmente gia' trasmessi, risulterebbero inesatti....
Ciao   :Smile:

----------


## miticotetta

> posso solo dirti che a me risulta che le operazioni esenti art. 10 SONO RILEVANTI ai fini iva

  si, ma solo se effettuo anche operazioni imponibili... tant'è che in caso di sole operazioni esenti non ho neppure l'obbligo della dichiarazione IVA. 
tralasciamo il problema dell'immobiliare, per la quale, seguendo lo spirito di questo forum, ho presentato l'elenco perchè facendo di più non si sbaglia mai... come faccio a presentare un elenco clienti di un broker di assicurazione per il quale, non avendo mai emesso fatture, non esiste alcuna anagrafica dei clienti stessi?

----------


## Sissi1966

> il mio consulente software mi h detto che secondo l'ultima circolare non è obbligatorio inserire le fatture registrate nel 2007...è reale? 
> Grazie

  A me nn sembra, la circolare infatti parla di inserimento per DATA nell'anno 2006, indi le fatture datate 2006 ancorchè registrate nel 2007 devono essere inserite (se nn mi sono persa qualcosa per strada...)  
Sissi

----------


## ivanajol

> A me nn sembra, la circolare infatti parla di inserimento per DATA nell'anno 2006, indi le fatture datate 2006 ancorchè registrate nel 2007 devono essere inserite (se nn mi sono persa qualcosa per strada...)  
> Sissi

  Infatti....non è quello che ho postato prima? :Wink:

----------


## dadoxx

> Buongiorno,
> chi mi sa rispondere al seguente problema: 
> ho preparato e inviato con Entratel il file e non mi ha dato nessun problema.
> Con Fisconline un atro  file, dopo che il controllo è andato a buon fine, non viene accettato riportando "Errore E 27" (la preparazione del file è stata interrotta. Il file non può essere trasmesso via Internet) 
> Che fare?  
> Grazie a tutti

  sono l'unico ad avere questo problema? Mi autoquoto ...

----------


## Seven

L'esonero per i professionisti vale anche per gli studi associati anche se fatturano oltre  516,457 ?
Grazie

----------


## Ruben

> si, ma solo se effettuo anche operazioni imponibili... tant'è che in caso di sole operazioni esenti non ho neppure l'obbligo della dichiarazione IVA. 
> tralasciamo il problema dell'immobiliare, per la quale, seguendo lo spirito di questo forum, ho presentato l'elenco perchè facendo di più non si sbaglia mai... come faccio a presentare un elenco clienti di un broker di assicurazione per il quale, non avendo mai emesso fatture, non esiste alcuna anagrafica dei clienti stessi?

  posto che le operazioni con i privati non vanno indicate se ha clienti soggetti iva ai quali non ha emesso fattura perchè esonerato PROBABILMENTE non deve fare l'elenco clienti  :Confused: 
prova a chiedere al call center dell'ade
e auguri  :Frown:

----------


## miticotetta

> posto che le operazioni con i privati non vanno indicate se ha clienti soggetti iva ai quali non ha emesso fattura perchè esonerato PROBABILMENTE non deve fare l'elenco clienti 
> prova a chiedere al call center dell'ade
> e auguri

  rileggendo la nostra adorata circolare trovo (punto 2.1):  "Sono, altresì, obbligati alla trasmissione degli elenchi anche i soggetti che si avvalgono della dispensa da adempimenti per le operazioni esenti, in relazione alle operazioni diverse da quelle per le quali si fruisce della dispensa dalla fatturazione" 
ragionando a contrario, chi non fa operazioni diverse non è obbligato...  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## GINNY

Grazie ragazzi!!!! Che sollievo..... 
Ciao Cri   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rover

> Allora, vedo di andare con ordine.... 
> In riferimento al termine "comunicazione", ritengo che esso sia stato usato come sinonimo di "elenco clienti e fornitori", non come assimilato alla comunicazione dati annuale Iva. 
> Il secondo invio ritengo che si faccia come tutti gli altri: il Fisco vedrà che c'è una richiesta di annullamento (da Entratel) e quindi si trova la nuova. 
> Dell'invio integrativo non so nulla, nè ho letto qualcosa, ma del ravvedimento operoso sì (avevo scritto un post qualche giorno fa, che poi è stato "sommerso" dai quesiti..... avrei dovuto "upparlo" ??)  
> La "fonte" intendi la norma o la rivista ? Perchè purtroppo l'autore di questo scritto a cui faccio riferimento non ha avuto l'accortezza di citare la norma ... ma non credo che si tratti di una bufala.... 
> ciao

  La fonte è il paragrafo 4.3 della Circolare 53 (Termini di trasmissione): _"E' possibile inviare file sostitutivi del precedente, purchè riferiti al medesimo anno e previo annullamento del file in precedenza inviato. La sostituzione deve avvenire non oltre trenta giorni dalla scadenza del termine previsto per la trasmissione dei dati"_ 
Sembrerebbe quindi che la cosa fondamentale sia inviare il file entro il 15/10, poi ci sono 30 giorni in cui si può ricontrollare e, eventualmente, rettificare.
La sostituzione si fa annullando il precedente file con l'applicazione Entratel e reinviando il nuovo (per questo non ci sono caselle "integrativa" o "correttiva" nei modelli).

----------


## ivanajol

> La fonte è il paragrafo 4.3 della Circolare 53 (Termini di trasmissione): _"E' possibile inviare file sostitutivi del precedente, purchè riferiti al medesimo anno e previo annullamento del file in precedenza inviato. La sostituzione deve avvenire non oltre trenta giorni dalla scadenza del termine previsto per la trasmissione dei dati"_ 
> Sembrerebbe quindi che la cosa fondamentale sia inviare il file entro il 15/10, poi ci sono 30 giorni in cui si può ricontrollare e, eventualmente, rettificare.
> La sostituzione si fa annullando il precedente file con l'applicazione Entratel e reinviando il nuovo (per questo non ci sono caselle "integrativa" o "correttiva" nei modelli).

  Purtroppo io ho gia' dovuto "usufruire" di questo servizio.
E' abbastanza indolore. 
Devi annullare il file con Entratel (annullamento)
lo autentichi (non puoi controllarlo)
e lo trasmetti. 
Prelevate le ricevute, puoi ritrasmettere...questo all'infinito teoricamente fino al 30 giorno dal 15/10.. 
Ciao! :Smile:

----------


## ivanajol

> L'esonero per i professionisti vale anche per gli studi associati anche se fatturano oltre  516,457 ?
> Grazie

  leggendo e rileggendo la beneamata circolare 53 ci si ritrova sempre allo stesso punto:i professionisti (indipendentemente da qualsiasi circostanza in cui possano venirsi a trovare..... :Big Grin: ) sono *SEMPRE ESCLUSI* dalla presentazione dei famigerati elenchi.... 
Buona serata!   :Smile:

----------


## Ruben

> rileggendo la nostra adorata circolare trovo (punto 2.1):  "Sono, altresì, obbligati alla trasmissione degli elenchi anche i soggetti che si avvalgono della dispensa da adempimenti per le operazioni esenti, in relazione alle operazioni diverse da quelle per le quali si fruisce della dispensa dalla fatturazione" 
> ragionando a contrario, chi non fa operazioni diverse non è obbligato...

  così come è scritta sembrerebbe che chi fruisce della dispensa dalla fatturazione sia esonerato

----------


## swami

quadrare una ditta in regime di autotrasporto oggi ... è stato ... :EEK!:

----------


## swami

> eh si, hai sollevato un problema che non è poi così irrisorio..... 
> se dovessimo veramente applicare le tariffe per la redazione di questi elenchi.....ricerche, tempo perso, invi fatti e ....strafatti....il caro Berlusconi perderebbe il primato in Italia....

  
beh! dai 50 cent. ad elenco sono sicuri  :Wink:

----------


## swami

> sono l'unico ad avere questo problema? Mi autoquoto ...

  il tuo è un problema di software ... dal tipo di errore mi sembra d capire che il programma nn ha proseguito con l'invio che andrà quindi fatto manualmente ... tel all'assistenza o prova a ripetere tutti i passaggi a partire dalla creazione del file  :Wink:

----------


## ivanajol

> beh! dai 50 cent. ad elenco sono sicuri

  ah si, hai detto bene!!!! :Wink: 
ora prendo tutte le fatture che il ministero mi ha pagato e vado a comprarmi la mia isoletta nei Caraibi.... :Big Grin:

----------


## ivanajol

> così come è scritta sembrerebbe che chi fruisce della dispensa dalla fatturazione sia esonerato

  Salve!
Proprio ora mi è giunta una "circolare esplicativa" dalla mia softwarehouse in cui leggo testualmente:  *"ATTENZIONE devono inviare gli elenchi i  soggetti titolari di partita Iva , anche se esonerati dalla presentazione della dichiarazione Iva / soggetti esenti art. 10"* 
perciò buon lavoro.... :Frown:

----------


## Marco3

Secondo voi le operazioni registrate nell'anno successivo da inserire nell'elenco anno precedente, fino a che data le considerreste?
Mi spiego meglio, la mia softwarehouse mi manda una nota dicendo "non abbiamo inserito tutte quelle oprazioni registrate nel 2007 con data 2006 registrate dopo il 30.04.07", a ben vedere quella era la data limite, solo con proroghe siamo arrivati ad oggi.
Una operazione datata 2006 e rgistrata 01.05.07 la inserireste?

----------


## ivanajol

> Secondo voi le operazioni registrate nell'anno successivo da inserire nell'elenco anno precedente, fino a che data le considerreste?
> Mi spiego meglio, la mia softwarehouse mi manda una nota dicendo "non abbiamo inserito tutte quelle oprazioni registrate nel 2007 con data 2006 registrate dopo il 30.04.07", a ben vedere quella era la data limite, solo con proroghe siamo arrivati ad oggi.
> Una operazione datata 2006 e rgistrata 01.05.07 la inserireste?

  Personalmente ho inserito tutte le fatture datate 2006 e registrate fino al 30/9  per i mensili e 30/6 per i trimestrali, non essendoci istruzioni precise in merito. 
Ciao e buon lavoro!  :Smile:

----------


## nic

Un dubbio dell'ultimo minuto: per i distributori di carburanti il regime contabile da adottare è correlato con l'ammontare dei ricavi al netto del prezzo corrisposto al fornitore (compagnia petrolifera) quindi, se da tale differenza risulta un risultato inferiore al limite di 516.456,90 siamo in contabilità semplificata.
Considerando che il mio cliente, rispetta tali limiti ed è in contabilità semplificata, per il 2006 ho ritenuto che sia esonerato dall'invio dell'elenco clienti/fornitori. 
Il dubbio sorge perchè la norma parla genericamente di volume di affari e non di ricavi, ritenete che, comunque, facendo parte l'attività di distribuzione carburanti di una eccezione prevista, vada bene non inviare per quest'anno l'elenco anche se il volume di affari del distributore supera il limite stabilito genericamente per l'invio e la norma non precisa niente al riguardo?

----------


## ivanajol

> Salve a tutti sono nuovo del forum e avrei un dubbio amletico da risolvere in merito all'elenco clienti/fornitori... 
> seguo una snc in regime di contabilita' ordinaria che si occupa di polizze assicurative ( e' un' agenzia SAI) esonerata dalla presentazione sia della comunicazione annuale  sia dalla dichiarazione annuale iva in quanto le sue operazioni attive sono esenti art 10 .
> sono obbligato all'invio dell'elenco clienti/fornitori? 
> se si entro quale scadenza??

  Leggiti questo post...  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...p?t=23&page=31 
saluti!! :Smile:

----------


## swami

> Secondo voi le operazioni registrate nell'anno successivo da inserire nell'elenco anno precedente, fino a che data le considerreste?
> Mi spiego meglio, la mia softwarehouse mi manda una nota dicendo "non abbiamo inserito tutte quelle oprazioni registrate nel 2007 con data 2006 registrate dopo il 30.04.07", a ben vedere quella era la data limite, solo con proroghe siamo arrivati ad oggi.
> Una operazione datata 2006 e rgistrata 01.05.07 la inserireste?

  io inserisco tutto il regitrato fino all'invio, le altre immagino andranno inserite eventualmente nell'elenco del 2007  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## swami

> ah si, hai detto bene!!!!
> ora prendo tutte le fatture che il ministero mi ha pagato e vado a comprarmi la mia isoletta nei Caraibi....

  egoista! dai, una "pizzata" d'ufficio per&#242; ci st&#224;  :Big Grin:  
una cosa &#232; certa, con sto elenchi &#232; stata fatta una bella pulizia/riordino degli archivi!  :Cool:  
e poi, nn si sa da quando, i 50 cent diventano ben 1€!

----------


## carlo1970

Dovendo annullare l'elenco clienti fornitori inviato tramite fisconline, nella procedura viene richiesto il protocollo relativo all'invio rilevabile dalla ricevuta, ma nella stessa c'è una serie di numeri che se digitati nei campi protocollo non portano a nulla!!!! Qualcuno ha già dovuto affrontare qesto problema? Sono al telefono in attesa da circa 35 minuti con l'assistenza  :Mad:  ma la cosa non sembra finire mai.......aiuto!!!!!
Grazie........ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## swami

> Dovendo annullare l'elenco clienti fornitori inviato tramite fisconline, nella procedura viene richiesto il protocollo relativo all'invio rilevabile dalla ricevuta, ma nella stessa c'è una serie di numeri che se digitati nei campi protocollo non portano a nulla!!!! Qualcuno ha già dovuto affrontare qesto problema? Sono al telefono in attesa da circa 35 minuti con l'assistenza  ma la cosa non sembra finire mai.......aiuto!!!!!
> Grazie........

  il numero che stai usando inizia con 0710..... ? :Cool:

----------


## ALIXIA2627

> io inserisco tutto il regitrato fino all'invio, le altre immagino andranno inserite eventualmente nell'elenco del 2007

  anch'io ho inserito tutto il registrato fino all'invio..non ho trovato da nessuna parte istruzioni ( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) che indicassero una data limite per l'inclusione negli elenchi delle fatture/note di credito datate 2006

----------


## carlo1970

si inizia con 0710 ed è di 17 caratteri.....ma a quanto pare manca "progressivo protocollo" di 6 caratteri (deve essere numerico e maggiori di 0).... :Confused:

----------


## carlo1970

finalmente siamo giunti ad una conclusione!!! per chi dovesse annullare l'elenco inviato con fisconline, in numero di protocollo da inserire nella prima parte inizia con 0710...............(17 cifre) nella seconda parte si deve inserire 000001...(dopo circa 1 ora al telefono in attesa con l'assistenza ho trovato un tecnico capace di trovare la soluzione :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )...

----------


## electra84

Ricapitolando: imprenditore individuale (prestazione di servizi) in contabilità ordinaria da anni avente un volume d'affari 2005 inferiore ai 309.874.14 euro deve o non deve fare questi benedetti elenchi?? 
Il mio commercialista dice che siamo esonerati ma ho dei dubbi!!

----------


## bea69

la norma parla di volume d'affari, quindi io per il distributore (tenuto in contabilit&#224; ordinaria), l'ho inviato.

----------


## cinzia2642

Non li devi fare perchè non avendo superato il limite del volume d'affari, tieni la contabilità ordinaria per opzione.
ciao

----------


## nic

> la norma parla di volume d'affari, quindi io per il distributore (tenuto in contabilit&#224; ordinaria), l'ho inviato.

  Ma il distributore a cui fai riferimento &#232; in contabilit&#224; ordinaria naturale? Ricapitolando se &#232; in contabilit&#224; ordinaria perch&#232; ha i ricavi netti superiori ai limiti stabiliti dalla legge &#232; pacifico che debba inviare l'elenco. 
Per&#242; penso che tu non abbia capito il caso: riconfermo quanto esposto prima, (e questa &#232; una certezza) che il regime contabile dei distributori di carburante si determina, essendo un'eccezione prevista dalla legge cos&#236; come i tabaccai e le edicole, sulla base della differenza tra ricavi e costi di fornitura e non sulla base del volume di affari. Esempio volume di affari derivante dalla vendita di carburanti 1.000.000,00 euro contro costi acquisto carburanti 880.000,00 la differenza &#232; di Euro 120.000,00 il distributore sar&#224; in regime di contabilit&#224; semplificata per legge. 
Il dubbio nasce dal fatto che la circolare 53 dell'ADE parla genericamente di volume di affari e non dice nulla circa i casi particolari come questi.
Io credo comunque, dopo un'attenta analisi, che vada bene non inviare l'elenco nel caso specifico dal momento che la circolare fa riferimento a tutti coloro che sono nel regime di contabilit&#224; semplificata ex artt. 18 e 19 DPR 600/73 e l'eccezione di cui sopra &#232; prevista al comma 8 dell'art.18. Le solite paranoie.....

----------


## Ruben

> Ma il distributore a cui fai riferimento è in contabilità ordinaria naturale? Ricapitolando se è in contabilità ordinaria perchè ha i ricavi netti superiori ai limiti stabiliti dalla legge è pacifico che debba inviare l'elenco. 
> Però penso che tu non abbia capito il caso: riconfermo quanto esposto prima, (e questa è una certezza) che il regime contabile dei distributori di carburante si determina, essendo un'eccezione prevista dalla legge così come i tabaccai e le edicole, sulla base della differenza tra ricavi e costi di fornitura e non sulla base del volume di affari. Esempio volume di affari derivante dalla vendita di carburanti 1.000.000,00 euro contro costi acquisto carburanti 880.000,00 la differenza è di Euro 120.000,00 il distributore sarà in regime di contabilità semplificata per legge. 
> Il dubbio nasce dal fatto che la circolare 53 dell'ADE parla genericamente di volume di affari e non dice nulla circa i casi particolari come questi.
> Io credo comunque, dopo un'attenta analisi, che vada bene non inviare l'elenco nel caso specifico dal momento che la circolare fa riferimento a tutti coloro che sono nel regime di contabilità semplificata ex artt. 18 e 19 DPR 600/73 e l'eccezione di cui sopra è prevista al comma 8 dell'art.18. Le solite paranoie.....

  - per l'obbligo o l'esonero dall'invio valgono i RICAVI ai fini redditi 2005 (salvo 
societa' di capitali sempre obbligate e professionisti sempre esonerati)
- per la scadenza d'invio vale il VOLUME D'AFFARI ai fini iva 2006 
quindi parametri diversi di anni diversi per discriminare rispettivamente: l'obbligo o l'esonero
e la scadenza 
quanto sopra si evince chiaramente dalla FAMIGERATA circolare 
ciao

----------


## nic

> - per l'obbligo o l'esonero dall'invio valgono i RICAVI ai fini redditi 2005 (salvo 
> societa' di capitali sempre obbligate e professionisti sempre esonerati)
> - per la scadenza d'invio vale il VOLUME D'AFFARI ai fini iva 2006 
> quindi parametri diversi di anni diversi per discriminare rispettivamente: l'obbligo o l'esonero
> e la scadenza 
> quanto sopra si evince chiaramente dalla FAMIGERATA circolare 
> ciao

  Grazie per la puntualizzazione, nella confusione ho preso un abbaglio: è vero, per l'invio o l'esonero sono SEMPRE i ricavi 2005 che contano!!!! Aiuto, penso che per questa sera staccherò... Saluti

----------


## swami

> finalmente siamo giunti ad una conclusione!!! per chi dovesse annullare l'elenco inviato con fisconline, in numero di protocollo da inserire nella prima parte inizia con 0710...............(17 cifre) nella seconda parte si deve inserire 000001...(dopo circa 1 ora al telefono in attesa con l'assistenza ho trovato un tecnico capace di trovare la soluzione)...

  cioè secondo l'ADE uno spedisce in un unico file 999999 dichiarazioni?  :Cool:  :EEK!:   
se ne potevano risparmiare almeno 999900  :Frown:

----------


## fafo77

> credo proprio che servirà silvia!!!!!!! e noi come al solito dobbiamo lavorare di piu'!!!!!
> ciao

  Non servirà a nulla all'amministrazione anche perchè se qualcuno non fattura è ovvio che non mette il relativo importo in dichiarazione. 
E per di più come faranno a far quadrare i dati dell'elenco con quelli della dichiarazione se:
non hanno la bencheminima idea di come funziona prima di tutto una dichiarazione IVA (lo dico per esperienza);
non sanno e non sappiamo come funziona esattamente l'elenco (per esempio la colonna in più nei fornitori che dicesi comprenda imponibile ed iva è il totale delle prime due e se si perchè solo nei fornitori e poi .... che dire .... non sanno sommare imponibile e l'iva afferente);
come fanno a quadrarlo con la dichiarazione se tante cose devono essere inserite in un modo in dichiarazione e in un altro, o addirittura non inserite, in elenco; 
... 
Ma scusate allora quale sarebbe lo scopo pratico di quest'elenco ...... e quale lo scopo di "agevolare" i redditi sotto i 7.000 euro - anche perchè se uno vuole campare qualcosina di più deve percepire - ..... e quale lo scopo di inviare "compilato" ai contribuenti la dichiarazione dei redditi, se l'unica cosa che compilano sono i familiari ed eventualmente i dati che i soliti gestionali passano in automatico ....... si mettessero davvero a lavorare e a far di conto ........   
BERSANI, VISCO, MASTELLA ...... siete tre ignoranti ... nel senso che ignorate il lavoro che sta dietro a tutti gli adempimenti che ci sono .... provate a lavorare un pò, anche solo in uno studio, e poi forse potrete cominciare a emanare leggi, potrete dire di voler semplificare senza per questo venir meno alla lotta all'evasione e alle malefatte.

----------


## fafo77

> Personalmente ho inserito tutte le fatture datate 2006 e registrate fino al 30/9  per i mensili e 30/6 per i trimestrali, non essendoci istruzioni precise in merito. 
> Ciao e buon lavoro!

  .... Devono essere registrate tutte le fatture rilevate nel 2007 e relative al 2006 .... perchè scusate da nessuna parte viene indicato il limite di tempo cui fate cenno. 
Se l'anno prossimo inieremo gli elenchi ad aprile quello che sarà arrivato bene .... il resto lo si metterà nell'elenco successivo come note anni precedenti!

----------


## fafo77

> Un dubbio dell'ultimo minuto: per i distributori di carburanti il regime contabile da adottare è correlato con l'ammontare dei ricavi al netto del prezzo corrisposto al fornitore (compagnia petrolifera) quindi, se da tale differenza risulta un risultato inferiore al limite di 516.456,90 siamo in contabilità semplificata.
> Considerando che il mio cliente, rispetta tali limiti ed è in contabilità semplificata, per il 2006 ho ritenuto che sia esonerato dall'invio dell'elenco clienti/fornitori. 
> Il dubbio sorge perchè la norma parla genericamente di volume di affari e non di ricavi, ritenete che, comunque, facendo parte l'attività di distribuzione carburanti di una eccezione prevista, vada bene non inviare per quest'anno l'elenco anche se il volume di affari del distributore supera il limite stabilito genericamente per l'invio e la norma non precisa niente al riguardo?

  .... scusa ma mi viene un dubbio.
Ora io non ho mai gestito distributori di carburanti .... ma, se anche loro fanno la dichiarazione IVA come credo, quel generico "volume d'affari" come lo definisci tu è quell'importo presente in dichiarazione IVA nel quadro VE.   :Confused:

----------


## ivanajol

> .... Devono essere registrate tutte le fatture rilevate nel 2007 e relative al 2006 .... perchè scusate da nessuna parte viene indicato il limite di tempo cui fate cenno. 
> Se l'anno prossimo inieremo gli elenchi ad aprile quello che sarà arrivato bene .... il resto lo si metterà nell'elenco successivo come note anni precedenti!

  Per il prossimo anno si vedra'...... ci sono abbastanza preoccupazioni gia' per quest'anno....
speriamo in istruzioni e tempistica migliori... :Big Grin:

----------


## cucci cucci

Ciao a tutti,
negli elenchi 2006 si tiene conto delle note di credito emesse e registrate nel 2007 che stornano fatture emesse nel 2006?

----------


## cla

ciao cucci cucci no non rientrano perchè sono emesse nel 2007, ciò che conta è la data di emissione nel 2006!!!

----------


## francy

Scusate, ma se uno ha già fatto l'invio elenco cl/for e subito dopo si accorge di aver sbagliato, (ha dimenticato di inserire un fornitore) cosa deve fare?????  :Confused:

----------


## Bibolo

nessuna risposta alla richiesta di assonime? il termine rimane allora quello odierno??

----------


## ivanajol

> Scusate, ma se uno ha già fatto l'invio elenco cl/for e subito dopo si accorge di aver sbagliato, (ha dimenticato di inserire un fornitore) cosa deve fare?????

  Ciao! Leggi questo link...  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ight=annullare

----------


## ivanajol

> nessuna risposta alla richiesta di assonime? il termine rimane allora quello odierno??

  pare proprio di si..... nessuna nuova.... :Smile:

----------


## cinque

Se una ditta ha due attività di cui una è ordinaria e l'altra semplificata come si deve comportare? L'elenco va fatto solo per la ditta in ordinaria? Oppure va fatto un unico elenco con i dati di entrambe le attività? 
Mi sembra di non aver trovato niente nei post precedenti, nel caso mi scuso... 
Silvia

----------


## Bibolo

en allora procediamo all'invio. 
cmq, avevo fatto una simulazione di verifica del file cumulativo, ho visto che mi segnala degli errori relativi a clienti in qualità di condomini e enti pubblici, oltre che per forze armate etc. Per quanto riguarda le forze armate e gli enti pubblici non ci sono problemi, il dubbio mi viene per i condomini, cioè se lo scarto avviene solo perchè sono titolari del solo codice fiscale o per altri motivi. Mi sembra che i condomini non siano tenuti ad avere la pi, sbaglio?

----------


## swami

scusate ma che obblighi ci sono per la trasmissione degli elenchi? mi fa strano che il programma nn preveda alcun documento d contorno, ne per la privacy ne per altro  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lorena2546

> scusate ma che obblighi ci sono per la trasmissione degli elenchi? mi fa strano che il programma nn preveda alcun documento d contorno, ne per la privacy ne per altro

  a parte l'impegno alla trasmissione io non ho trovato null'altro. mi stavo ponendo lo stesso quesito

----------


## mave70

Dopo aver trasmesso il file, oggi nel controllare la ricevuta ho visto che il file è stato regolarmente accettato ma c'è un errore nei clienti e uno nei fornitori....ripassando il file per la preparazione il programma di controllo mi dice che l'elenco è corretto...ma visualizzando gli errori (?) ho potuto constatare che ci sono un codice fiscale di un fornitori e uno di un cliente errato...
Secondo Voi mi conviene richiedere l'annullamento del file e inviare subito quello corretto, oppure visto che trattasi di errori di codici fiscali posso lasciare tutto così? :Confused:

----------


## studioianna

anche a me è capitato; in accordo con le aziende per le quali ho trasmesso gli elenchi, abbiamo deciso di lasciare tutto così; eventualmente ci chiederà qualcosa l'Agenzia delle entrate .... mica faranno la multa vero??? :Big Grin:

----------


## Speedy

> Dopo aver trasmesso il file, oggi nel controllare la ricevuta ho visto che il file è stato regolarmente accettato ma c'è un errore nei clienti e uno nei fornitori....ripassando il file per la preparazione il programma di controllo mi dice che l'elenco è corretto...ma visualizzando gli errori (?) ho potuto constatare che ci sono un codice fiscale di un fornitori e uno di un cliente errato...
> Secondo Voi mi conviene richiedere l'annullamento del file e inviare subito quello corretto, oppure visto che trattasi di errori di codici fiscali posso lasciare tutto così?

  Gli errori nelle partite iva non sono errori bloccanti per cui entratel le ha passate ugualmente. Vi sono 30 giorni per sostituire un elenco errato senza applicazione di sanzioni.
Tuttavia, trattandosi di errori su codici fiscali e tenuto conto che tale dato non era obbligatorio, si potrebbe anche soprassedere. 
Ciao

----------


## mave70

Per sicurezza ho provveduto alla richista di annullamento e inviato nuovamente il file corretto...sono daccordo che trattandosi di codici fiscali (dato non obbligatorio) si poteva soprassedere, ma visto che la correzione dell'errore è stata agevole, ho preferito rispedire l'elenco....speriamo bene!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Saluti a tutti :Smile:

----------


## cla

beh allora finalmente ho inviato questi benedetti elenchi...com'è andata a voi? tutto bene? noi a parte i soliti clienti ritardatari che ci danno i dati all'ultimo minuto è andato tutto bene! :EEK!:

----------


## swami

> a parte l'impegno alla trasmissione io non ho trovato null'altro. mi stavo ponendo lo stesso quesito

  quindi? nn che mi dispiaccia avere meno carta in giro  :Big Grin:  però mi sembra proprio che manchi qualche cosa ...  :Embarrassment:  i vostri programmi come si comportano? chi ha usato il programma dell'ADE cosa è riuscito a stampare?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non esiste una stampa ufficiale per questi elenchi; cioè, non è come per Unico, 770, comunicazione dati annuale iva, eccetera; l'unica stampa è un semplice elenco. 
ciao   

> quindi? nn che mi dispiaccia avere meno carta in giro  però mi sembra proprio che manchi qualche cosa ...  i vostri programmi come si comportano? chi ha usato il programma dell'ADE cosa è riuscito a stampare?

----------


## Lorena2546

> quindi? nn che mi dispiaccia avere meno carta in giro  però mi sembra proprio che manchi qualche cosa ...  i vostri programmi come si comportano? chi ha usato il programma dell'ADE cosa è riuscito a stampare?

  io ho utilizzato anche il programma dell'ADE, mi stampa solo l'elenco. Il mio programma stampa l'elenco .... pure senza frontespizio e l'impegno alla trasmissione. Ho sentito il nostro programmatore e mi ha detto che tutto quello che era obbligatorio loro l'hanno fatto. Quindi anche se perplessa mi reputo a posto con gli adempimenti.

----------


## neongio

un dubbio per il 15/11 
fallimento di una impresa individuale, presenta UNA SOLA fattura passiva nel 2006 per 11 euro di imponibile  :Smile:  devo fare lo stesso l'invio?

----------


## Bibolo

io ritengo di si, che si debba fare comunque

----------


## AntonellaG

Sembrava che il 15 ottobre fosse una data storica: finalmente chiuso con gli elenchi clienti fornitori.
Invece ho un problema per una società che non è riuscita a crearmi il file per tempo, per cui le farò l'invio nei prossimi giorni.
Ora devo farle versare  52,00 per il ravvedimento operoso.
Al di là che l'AdE non l'abbia ancora chiarito, ho trovato solo un articolo su un giornale che mi dice di usare il codice tributo "8904 - Sanzione pecuniaria IVA".
Ma come anno di riferimento devo usare 2006 (anno degli elenchi) o 2007 (anno in cui decorre l'obbligo di presentazione)?
Grazie.

----------


## Speedy

> Sembrava che il 15 ottobre fosse una data storica: finalmente chiuso con gli elenchi clienti fornitori.
> Invece ho un problema per una società che non è riuscita a crearmi il file per tempo, per cui le farò l'invio nei prossimi giorni.
> Ora devo farle versare € 52,00 per il ravvedimento operoso.
> Al di là che l'AdE non l'abbia ancora chiarito, ho trovato solo un articolo su un giornale che mi dice di usare il codice tributo "8904 - Sanzione pecuniaria IVA".
> Ma come anno di riferimento devo usare 2006 (anno degli elenchi) o 2007 (anno in cui decorre l'obbligo di presentazione)?
> Grazie.

  L'anno in cui è stata commessa la violazione, cioè 2007. 
Ciao

----------


## AntonellaG

Ok. Grazie. Forse è la stanchezza o forse la consapevolezza di aver fatto un lavoro inutile...

----------


## cla

ma scusa perchè il dubbio ti viene per il 15/11? 
se è in contabilità semplificata non devi inviare l'elenco e se anche fosse in ordinaria non devi inviare comunque l'elenco nè entro il 15/10 e nè entro il 15/11 perchè comunque non avrebbe i presupposti per essere in contabilità ordinaria ma sarebbe in ordinaria solo per opzione! :Wink:

----------


## ginevra

L'allegato Clienti-Fornitori è stato trasmesso.
Prima di poterli inviare però, è stato riscontrato che non andava bene avere due ragioni sociali con una medesima partita IVA.
Mi spiego: capita durante il corso dell'anno che un Cliente o un fornitore cambi denominazione e /o indirizzo.
Nella nostra azienda, per una praticità nostra e anche per avere la situazione cronologica del Cli/For (se si cambia troppo spesso la denominazione c'è qualcosa che non va) cambiavamo il numero di codice identificativo del Cliente/fornitore.
Quindi, ora non si può più fare? 
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> L'allegato Clienti-Fornitori è stato trasmesso.
> Prima di poterli inviare però, è stato riscontrato che non andava bene avere due ragioni sociali con una medesima partita IVA.
> Mi spiego: capita durante il corso dell'anno che un Cliente o un fornitore cambi denominazione e /o indirizzo.
> Nella nostra azienda, per una praticità nostra e anche per avere la situazione cronologica del Cli/For (se si cambia troppo spesso la denominazione c'è qualcosa che non va) cambiavamo il numero di codice identificativo del Cliente/fornitore.
> Quindi, ora non si può più fare?
> Grazie

  Ai fini degli elenchi iva non si potrebbe più fare, ma c'è una soluzione tenuto conto della infrequenza di tale situazione. 
Nel corso dell'anno registri le fatture come usavi prima, cioè con due conti separati. Poi, prima di predisporre l'elenco clienti-fornitori a fine anno, entri negli archivi ed accorpi i dati iva dei due conti in uno solo di essi. Così tutto va a posto. 
Ciao

----------


## ginevra

Grazie. 
Scusate per le domande banali, ma la contabilità non semplifica certo la vita.... 
Saluti.

----------


## 5Lire

Volevo sottoporre un mio dubbio al vostro giudizio... 
Sappiamo che sono tenuti a presentare il suddetto elenco entro il 15/11/2007 tutti i soggetti che adottano il regime di contabilità ordinaria obbligatoria perchè hanno superato nel 2005 il tetto massimo di ricavi di euro 309.874 per le attività di servizi e 516.456 per le altre attività... 
La domanda è questa:
Sono obbligati a presentare l'elenco clienti-fornitori quei soggetti che optano per la contabilità ordinaria pur non avendo superato i limiti di ricavi sopra esposti? 
Grazie per l'aiuto

----------


## swami

> Volevo sottoporre un mio dubbio al vostro giudizio... 
> Sappiamo che sono tenuti a presentare il suddetto elenco entro il 15/11/2007 tutti i soggetti che adottano il regime di contabilità ordinaria obbligatoria perchè hanno superato nel 2005 il tetto massimo di ricavi di euro 309.874 per le attività di servizi e 516.456 per le altre attività... 
> La domanda è questa:
> Sono obbligati a presentare l'elenco clienti-fornitori quei soggetti che optano per la contabilità ordinaria pur non avendo superato i limiti di ricavi sopra esposti? 
> Grazie per l'aiuto

  no, gli ordinari per opzione sono esonerati  :Wink:

----------


## 5Lire

grazie per l'aiuto

----------


## elena

Salve, pensavo di essere ad un buon punto con questo benedetto elenco clienti/fornitori ed invece stasera ho letto una cosa che mi ha fatto venire un dubbio, la pongo così alla Vs. attenzione. 
Pensavo che tutti quei clienti/fornitori con il solo Codice Fiscale (es. condomini, associazioni, cooperative etc.) non dovessero essere inseriti nell'elenco (almeno per il 2006-2007) ma... stasera leggo che per tali soggetti deve essere indicato nel campo relativo alla Partita IVA il Codice Fiscale  :EEK!: 
possibile questa cosa?
A me non torna molto  :Confused:  
Grazie a chiunque possa smentire o confermare la cosa

----------


## Speedy

> Salve, pensavo di essere ad un buon punto con questo benedetto elenco clienti/fornitori ed invece stasera ho letto una cosa che mi ha fatto venire un dubbio, la pongo così alla Vs. attenzione.
> Pensavo che tutti quei clienti/fornitori con il solo Codice Fiscale (es. condomini, associazioni, cooperative etc.) non dovessero essere inseriti nell'elenco (almeno per il 2006-2007) ma... stasera leggo che per tali soggetti deve essere indicato nel campo relativo alla Partita IVA il Codice Fiscale 
> possibile questa cosa?
> A me non torna molto 
> Grazie a chiunque possa smentire o confermare la cosa

  Chi ha scritto quello che dici di avere letto, ha scritto una grande sciocchezza. 
Ciao

----------


## Atsit

Ma non era fissata al 15/10 il termine ultimo di presentazione degli elenchi clienti e fornitori per i soggetti obbligati al regime ordinario?
E coloro che invece si trovano in regime ordinario per opzione devono presentarli entro il 15/11;
Se mi sbaglio, ditemi dove avete letto diversamente.

----------


## seta

> Ma non era fissata al 15/10 il termine ultimo di presentazione degli elenchi clienti e fornitori per i soggetti obbligati al regime ordinario?
> E coloro che invece si trovano in regime ordinario per opzione devono presentarli entro il 15/11;
> Se mi sbaglio, ditemi dove avete letto diversamente.

  Caro "atsit", :Smile: 
ti sbagli.
Quest'anno sono obbligati all'invio degli elenchi solo coloro che sono in contabilit&#224; ordinaria  per obbligo (societ&#224; di capitali o in base al volume d'affari 2005). 
il 15/10 quelli che sono obbligati alla liquidazione mensile;
il 15/11 quelli che quelli che hanno liquidazione trimestrale. 
ciao 
se ne &#232; parlato ampiamente qui  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...p?t=23&page=16

----------


## Atsit

Si si, ho verificato, grazie.

----------


## elena

Grazie Speedy!
Cmq cercher&#242; di approfondire meglio con chi fornisce il programma (sono loro che hanno scritto la sciocchezza) 
Ciao.

----------


## neongio

un dubbio
un fornitore ha emesso una fattura per 100 euro e poi una nota di accredito per lo stesso importo.
in elenco il fornitore avrebbe importo ZERO o sbaglio? va inserito lo stesso?

----------


## bea69

secondo me vanno inseriti tutti i clienti/fornitori con p.iva e fatture/note di credito emesse/ricevute del 2006 e quindi indichi 0 come importo.

----------


## Biro

Scusate volevo chiedere:
Mi ritrovo con un dubbio, nella compilazione dell'elenco CL/FORN ci sono
diverse colonne, faccio riferimento alle colonne: OP. non imponibile e
Operazioni esenti. 
Ora io ho alcuni importi,
non soggetti ad iva, per via degli articoli: 
DPR633 art. 26
DPR633 art. 15  ( suppongo, nella fattura c'e' un riferimento a spese
varie e un codice: escluso art.15) 
Entrambi gli importi li ho messi nelle colonna Op. non imponibile. 
VA bene secondo voi? 
PS domando qua, fatta la stessa richiesta al mio commercialista, mi ha
detto che dovrebbe andare bene, non che vabene! Forse è un dubbio
stupido, ma se qualcuno di voi mi aiuta gli sono molto grato. 
Grazie a tutti coloro che mi risponderanno

----------


## seta

> Scusate volevo chiedere:
> Mi ritrovo con un dubbio, nella compilazione dell'elenco CL/FORN ci sono
> diverse colonne, faccio riferimento alle colonne: OP. non imponibile e
> Operazioni esenti. 
> Ora io ho alcuni importi,
> non soggetti ad iva, per via degli articoli: 
> DPR633 art. 26
> DPR633 art. 15  ( suppongo, nella fattura c'e' un riferimento a spese
> varie e un codice: escluso art.15) 
> ...

  Le somme di cui agli art. 26 e art. 15 non vanno inserite in elenco. 
Ciao

----------


## Biro

Dalla circolare 4.8.2006, n. 28/E dell'Agenzia delle entrate leggo: (pag111):
.....
Nellelenco dei fornitori occorre indicare esclusivamente i soggetti titolari di partita IVA da cui sono stati effettuati acquisti rilevanti ai fini dellimposta sul valore aggiunto. Pertanto, non rilevano gli acquisiti di beni e servizi esclusi dal campo di applicazione dellIVA.
I dati che devono essere riportati negli elenchi per ciascun soggetto riguardano lindicazione del codice fiscale, limporto complessivo delle operazioni effettuate, tenendo conto delle variazioni di cui allarticolo 26 del DPR n. 633 del 1972, con evidenziazione dellimponibile, dellimposta, nonché delle operazioni non imponibili e di quelle esenti.
.......... 
Qundi non dovrei mettere gli importi dell'art 15
ma inserire quelli dell'art26 nella colonna non Imponibile... 
Scusatemi, e grazie per la pronta risposta, ma sono come S.Antonio, se non leggo non ci credo.
E' anche molto probabile che abbia letto male! 
Grazie a tutti coloro che mi risponderanno e a coloro che già mi hanno risposto. 
Ciao gente

----------


## Speedy

> Dalla circolare 4.8.2006, n. 28/E dell'Agenzia delle entrate leggo: (pag111):
> .....
> Nell’elenco dei fornitori occorre indicare esclusivamente i soggetti titolari di partita IVA da cui sono stati effettuati acquisti rilevanti ai fini dell’imposta sul valore aggiunto. Pertanto, non rilevano gli acquisiti di beni e servizi esclusi dal campo di applicazione dell’IVA.
> I dati che devono essere riportati negli elenchi per ciascun soggetto riguardano l’indicazione del codice fiscale, l’importo complessivo delle operazioni effettuate, tenendo conto delle variazioni di cui all’articolo 26 del DPR n. 633 del 1972, con evidenziazione dell’imponibile, dell’imposta, nonché delle operazioni non imponibili e di quelle esenti.
> .......... 
> Qundi non dovrei mettere gli importi dell'art 15
> ma inserire quelli dell'art26 nella colonna non Imponibile... 
> Scusatemi, e grazie per la pronta risposta, ma sono come S.Antonio, se non leggo non ci credo.
> E' anche molto probabile che abbia letto male! 
> ...

  La circolare ADE che citi si riferisce, secondo me, all'art.26 comma 2 (nota di credito con imponibile e iva separati) mentre le note di credito emesse ai sensi dell'art.26 comma 3 (unico importo senza separazione di imponibile e iva) non andrebbero indicate sull'elenco, come non vanno indicate nella dichiarazione iva annuale. 
Ciao

----------


## swami

prendo spunto da un'altra discussione ... spesso vengono emesse fatture a diverse persone fisiche (esempio: funerali o lavori edili) ... come c si deve comportare? l'anagrafica cliente prevede solo un codice fiscale ... l'anno prox bisognerà nuovamente mettere mano agli archivi della contabiltà??!  :Mad:

----------


## Contabile

> prendo spunto da un'altra discussione ... spesso vengono emesse fatture a diverse persone fisiche (esempio: funerali o lavori edili) ... come c si deve comportare? l'anagrafica cliente prevede solo un codice fiscale ... l'anno prox bisognerà nuovamente mettere mano agli archivi della contabiltà??!

  
Continuando dallo spunto dell'altra discussione....... :Smile:  è stato chiarito dalla Circolare 53/E che in caso di "cointestazione" di fatture vanno inseriti nell'elenco tutti i soggetti nei cui confronti è stata emessa la fattura. 
Sarà buona norma, per comodità di registrazione e di acquisizione dati, emettere nel caso di prestazioni o cessioni da "cointestare" fatture nominative.

----------


## swami

> Continuando dallo spunto dell'altra discussione....... è stato chiarito dalla Circolare 53/E che in caso di "cointestazione" di fatture vanno inseriti nell'elenco tutti i soggetti nei cui confronti è stata emessa la fattura. 
> Sarà buona norma, per comodità di registrazione e di acquisizione dati, emettere nel caso di prestazioni o cessioni da "cointestare" fatture nominative.

  
siamo ormai a fine anno ... è impossibile andare a stornare e riemettere fatture su fatture ... di 10 mesi!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## francy

scusate se mi intrometto!!!Ho una s.n.c. contabilità ordinaria per opzione, volume affari 2006 42.000,00Euro. Non devo presentare l'elenco clienti-fornitori, vero?Ciao e grazie in anticipo!!! :Frown:

----------


## ivanajol

> scusate se mi intrometto!!!Ho una s.n.c. contabilità ordinaria per opzione, volume affari 2006 42.000,00Euro. Non devo presentare l'elenco clienti-fornitori, vero?Ciao e grazie in anticipo!!!

  No.
saluti :Smile:

----------


## fafo77

Domanda:
Ho una società con anno fiscale non coincidente con quello solare (01/07-30/6 per intenderci).
Posto che è una SRL e quindi in contabilità ordinaria e non raggiunge i limiti per le liquidazioni IVA mensili, dovrei spedire l'elenco clienti e fornitori entro il 15 novembre.
Ma ho un paio di questioni: 
1) l'elenco deve essere relativo all'esercizio 01/07/2005-30/06/2006 oppure il primo invio deve essere relativo al periodo 01/07/2006-30/06/2007?
2) Ammesso e non concesso che il primo invio deve essere relativo al periodo d'imposta 01/07/2005-30/06/2006, l'invio deve essere il 15 novembre per quest'anno e i soliti tot giorni dalla dichiarazioni per i successivi esercizi, giusto? 
Scusate ma con tutti con queste nuove problematiche e clienti che vogliono servizi per il giorno prima ogni tanto vado nel pallone e non mi racapezzo proprio più. 
Grazie per quanti mi potranno e vorranno dare una mano.
Ciao e buona serata!!!! :Cool:

----------


## fafo77

Domanda:
Ho una società con anno fiscale non coincidente con quello solare (01/07-30/6 per intenderci).
Posto che è una SRL e quindi in contabilità ordinaria e non raggiunge i limiti per le liquidazioni IVA mensili, dovrei spedire l'elenco clienti e fornitori entro il 15 novembre.
Ma ho un paio di questioni: 
1) l'elenco deve essere relativo all'esercizio 01/07/2005-30/06/2006 oppure il primo invio deve essere relativo al periodo 01/07/2006-30/06/2007?
2) Ammesso e non concesso che il primo invio deve essere relativo al periodo d'imposta 01/07/2005-30/06/2006, l'invio deve essere il 15 novembre per quest'anno e i soliti tot giorni dalla dichiarazioni per i successivi esercizi, giusto? 
Scusate ma con tutti con queste nuove problematiche e clienti che vogliono servizi per il giorno prima ogni tanto vado nel pallone e non mi racapezzo proprio più. 
Grazie per quanti mi potranno e vorranno dare una mano.
Ciao e buona serata!!!! :Cool:

----------


## fafo77

> Domanda:
> Ho una società con anno fiscale non coincidente con quello solare (01/07-30/6 per intenderci).
> Posto che è una SRL e quindi in contabilità ordinaria e non raggiunge i limiti per le liquidazioni IVA mensili, dovrei spedire l'elenco clienti e fornitori entro il 15 novembre.
> Ma ho un paio di questioni: 
> 1) l'elenco deve essere relativo all'esercizio 01/07/2005-30/06/2006 oppure il primo invio deve essere relativo al periodo 01/07/2006-30/06/2007?
> 2) Ammesso e non concesso che il primo invio deve essere relativo al periodo d'imposta 01/07/2005-30/06/2006, l'invio deve essere il 15 novembre per quest'anno e i soliti tot giorni dalla dichiarazioni per i successivi esercizi, giusto? 
> Scusate ma con tutti con queste nuove problematiche e clienti che vogliono servizi per il giorno prima ogni tanto vado nel pallone e non mi racapezzo proprio più. 
> Grazie per quanti mi potranno e vorranno dare una mano.
> Ciao e buona serata!!!!

  A quanto pare ho capito .... l'esercizio dovrebbe essere quello 01/07/2005-30/06/2006 e la scadenza il 15 novembre 2007.
Invece per gli anni successivi al solito dopo 60 giorni dalla comunicazione annaule IVA.  :EEK!:

----------


## fafo77

> Domanda:
> Ho una società con anno fiscale non coincidente con quello solare (01/07-30/6 per intenderci).
> Posto che è una SRL e quindi in contabilità ordinaria e non raggiunge i limiti per le liquidazioni IVA mensili, dovrei spedire l'elenco clienti e fornitori entro il 15 novembre.
> Ma ho un paio di questioni: 
> 1) l'elenco deve essere relativo all'esercizio 01/07/2005-30/06/2006 oppure il primo invio deve essere relativo al periodo 01/07/2006-30/06/2007?
> 2) Ammesso e non concesso che il primo invio deve essere relativo al periodo d'imposta 01/07/2005-30/06/2006, l'invio deve essere il 15 novembre per quest'anno e i soliti tot giorni dalla dichiarazioni per i successivi esercizi, giusto? 
> Scusate ma con tutti con queste nuove problematiche e clienti che vogliono servizi per il giorno prima ogni tanto vado nel pallone e non mi racapezzo proprio più. 
> Grazie per quanti mi potranno e vorranno dare una mano.
> Ciao e buona serata!!!!

  A quanto pare ho capito .... l'esercizio dovrebbe essere quello 01/07/2005-30/06/2006 e la scadenza il 15 novembre 2007.
Invece per gli anni successivi al solito dopo 60 giorni dalla comunicazione annaule IVA.  :EEK!:

----------


## marco.M

Scusate se m'intrometto, ho il seguente dubbio: snc con contabilità separata ha conseguito nell'anno 2005 i seguenti ricavi:  270.000 per l'attività di servizi ed  180.000 per l'attività di commercio. Secondo me non sono obbligato all'invio. Secondo voi?
Finora non ho trovato nulla di ufficiale.
Un saluto

----------


## Speedy

> Scusate se m'intrometto, ho il seguente dubbio: snc con contabilit&#224; separata ha conseguito nell'anno 2005 i seguenti ricavi: € 270.000 per l'attivit&#224; di servizi ed € 180.000 per l'attivit&#224; di commercio. Secondo me non sono obbligato all'invio. Secondo voi?
> Finora non ho trovato nulla di ufficiale.
> Un saluto

  Nessuno dei due importi, considerati separatamente, ha superato i limiti dell'inquadramento in impresa minore.
Sono pertanto d'accordo sull'esonero. 
Ciao

----------


## marco.M

Grazie per la risposta sempre tempestiva

----------


## kicco

Salve a tutti,
scrivo in questo forum in quanto sono in dubbio se inviare l'elenco oppuro no. 
La mia azienda artigianale (quindi c/vendita) ha un fatturato annuo superiore ai 516.456 e quindi soggetta ad contabilità ordinaria.
Ma nel 2005 il nostro fatturato, a causa della crisi di mercato è stato notevolmente inferiore a tale importo, ma nonostante ciò abbiamo continuato con la contabilità ordinaria e con il pagamento dell'iva mensilmente. 
A questo punto mi chiedevo so sono obbligato a l'invio dell'elenco o se sono posso essere esente. 
Grazie Mille!!!

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti,
> scrivo in questo forum in quanto sono in dubbio se inviare l'elenco oppuro no. 
> La mia azienda artigianale (quindi c/vendita) ha un fatturato annuo superiore ai 516.456 e quindi soggetta ad contabilità ordinaria.
> Ma nel 2005 il nostro fatturato, a causa della crisi di mercato è stato notevolmente inferiore a tale importo, ma nonostante ciò abbiamo continuato con la contabilità ordinaria e con il pagamento dell'iva mensilmente.
> A questo punto mi chiedevo so sono obbligato a l'invio dell'elenco o se sono posso essere esente.
> Grazie Mille!!!

  Se nel 2005 non sono stati superati i limiti previsti per l'inquadramento come impresa minore, il regime contabile naturale per il 2006 sarebbe quello semplificato.
Scatta pertanto, secondo il mio parere, l'esonero dall'invio degli elenchi iva, essendo ininfluente l'opzione per la contabilità ordinaria. 
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Tra l'altro credo di aver intuito che si tratti di impresa individuale ...  :Smile:    

> Se nel 2005 non sono stati superati i limiti previsti per l'inquadramento come impresa minore, il regime contabile naturale per il 2006 sarebbe quello semplificato.
> Scatta pertanto, secondo il mio parere, l'esonero dall'invio degli elenchi iva, essendo ininfluente l'opzione per la contabilità ordinaria. 
> Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Tra l'altro credo di aver intuito che si tratti di impresa individuale ...

  Davo per scontato che non fossimo in presenza di una società di capitale  :Smile:

----------


## kicco

> Tra l'altro credo di aver intuito che si tratti di impresa individuale ...

  E quindi, cosa cambia se sono un'impresa individuale? Una ragione in più per essere esente oppure per inviarla? :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> E quindi, cosa cambia se sono un'impresa individuale? Una ragione in più per essere esente oppure per inviarla?

  Cambia, cambia.
Se la tua impresa è individuale o società di persone, scatta l'esonero.
Se la tua impresa è una società di capitali, nessun esonero. 
Ciao

----------


## Manu

Aiuto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Come al solito fra una scadenza e l'altra si arriva sempre in fondo con l'acqua alla gola.....
Ho letto un po' delle varie discussioni elenchi clienti-fornitori ma non riesco a trovare la risposta a questo dubbio (se qc. buon anima mi vuole aiutare):
una srl si è trasformata in sas il 28 dicembre 2006,
deve trasmettere un unico elenco? e solo x il periodo che era soc. di capitali (e quindi obbligata all'invio) o anche x il periodo che era sas (4 gg.) ?
Se fosse stata soc. di persone tutto l'anno sarebbe stata in contabilità ordinaria per opzione!
Grazie Manu :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Speedy

> Aiuto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Come al solito fra una scadenza e l'altra si arriva sempre in fondo con l'acqua alla gola.....
> Ho letto un po' delle varie discussioni elenchi clienti-fornitori ma non riesco a trovare la risposta a questo dubbio (se qc. buon anima mi vuole aiutare):
> una srl si è trasformata in sas il 28 dicembre 2006,
> deve trasmettere un unico elenco? e solo x il periodo che era soc. di capitali (e quindi obbligata all'invio) o anche x il periodo che era sas (4 gg.) ?
> Se fosse stata soc. di persone tutto l'anno sarebbe stata in contabilità ordinaria per opzione!
> Grazie Manu

  Poichè la dichiarazione annuale iva non è frazionabile tra SRL e SAS trasformata e tenuto conto che è meglio essere cauti, io l'elenco lo spedirei. 
Ciao

----------


## Manu

Grazie Speedy,
ero giunta anch'io alla medesima conclusione!
Ciao

----------


## pircar

Vorrei un consiglio :Stick Out Tongue: er un errore non ho inviato un elenco cl/for di un'azienda che gestisco,l'errore è venuto fuori ora, come posso comportarmi?c'è una sorta di ravvedimento? se si quali sono le eventuali sanzioni?...o mi conviene  non far nulla?

----------


## Speedy

> Vorrei un consiglioer un errore non ho inviato un elenco cl/for di un'azienda che gestisco,l'errore &#232; venuto fuori ora, come posso comportarmi?c'&#232; una sorta di ravvedimento? se si quali sono le eventuali sanzioni?...o mi conviene  non far nulla?

  Fino a 30 giorni di ritardo euro 32,00  (258,00 diviso 8) 
Fino alla data del prossimo invio dell'elenco euro 52,00  (258 diviso 5) 
Con adesione all'avviso di irrogazione sanzioni euro 65,00  (un quarto di 258,00) 
Scegli tu  :Smile:

----------


## LEONARDO 2861

un laboratorio di analisi cliniche per le prestazioni rese a privati emette fattuta con codice fiscale, tali fatture saranno inserite nell'elenco clienti e fornitori per il 2008?...grazie

----------


## bea69

Anche per l'anno 2007 si riporteranno solamente i dati dei clienti e fornitori con Partita IVA senza obbligo di indicazione del codice fiscale.

----------


## LEONARDO 2861

sono daccordo che per il 2007 vanno riportati solo clieni e fornitori con PI il problema riguarda la regitrazione del 2008 perchè in contabilità le fatture di privati sono registrate cumulativamente nel giorno della prestazione....
Dal 2008 devo registrarle singolarmente se vanno inserite in elenco?....il mio problema che cerco di risolvere è per l'esercizio 2008

----------


## Plati

Buongiorno, 
quali sono i soggetti obbligati alla trasmissione degli elenchi clienti - fornitori (da presentare entro il 29 aprile 2008) ?   
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se cerchi sul sito (c'è un apposito motore di ricerca) troverai sicuramente alcuni articoli che ne parlano. 
ciao   

> Buongiorno, 
> quali sono i soggetti obbligati alla trasmissione degli elenchi clienti - fornitori (da presentare entro il 29 aprile 2008) ?   
> Grazie

----------


## Plati

ho cercato, ma non ho trovato ! 
E' corretto affermare che tutti i soggetti titolari di partita iva (indipendentemente dal tipo di contabilità) dovranno trasmettere l'elenco clienti fornitori ? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ho cercato, ma non ho trovato !

  Ecco qua. 
Buona lettura  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> ho cercato, ma non ho trovato ! 
> E' corretto affermare che tutti i soggetti titolari di partita iva (indipendentemente dal tipo di contabilità) dovranno trasmettere l'elenco clienti fornitori ? 
> Grazie

  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...nitori_def.pdf

----------


## Plati

Grazie di cuore ! 
Buonasera

----------


## Dotto2008

Un'azienda che ha più rami d'impresa, gestite come fossero aziende indipendenti, con la tenuta di registri sezionali, come si deve comportare per l'invio dell'elenco clienti e fornitori.

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

Un saluto a tutti, innanzitutto!! 
Vorrei sapere se, per il 2007, i contribuenti in regime del "forfetino" (art.13 L. 388/2000) sono esonerati dalla presentazione degli elenchi C/F 
Grazie

----------


## amedeo

Per un'attività avviata il 1° gennaio del 2007 mi avvalgo del regime agevolato per le nuove iniziative imprenditoriali. In base alle novità introdotte dalla legge finanziaria 2008, se non ho letto male, anche le attività escluse dal precedente invio di ottobre devono trasmettere l'elenco entro il prossimo 29 aprile 2008 per l'anno 2007.
In base a ciò i regimi agevolati rientrano in tale obbligo? e anche se hanno effettuato poche operazioni?

----------


## nzino67

> Per un'attività avviata il 1° gennaio del 2007 mi avvalgo del regime agevolato per le nuove iniziative imprenditoriali. In base alle novità introdotte dalla legge finanziaria 2008, se non ho letto male, anche le attività escluse dal precedente invio di ottobre devono trasmettere l'elenco entro il prossimo 29 aprile 2008 per l'anno 2007.
> In base a ciò i regimi agevolati rientrano in tale obbligo? e anche se hanno effettuato poche operazioni?

  dal periodo di imposta 2007 tutte le semplificazione dovrebbero cessare e quindi andare "a regime" l'invio per tutti.

----------


## swami

> dal periodo di imposta 2007 tutte le semplificazione dovrebbero cessare e quindi andare "a regime" l'invio per tutti.

    :EEK!:  :EEK!:  
 nn è dal 2008 che sono abrogati i vecchi regimi agevolati?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nzino67

> nn è dal 2008 che sono abrogati i vecchi regimi agevolati?

  Volevo riferirmi alle possibilit&#224; di esonero dagli elenchi, se non ricordo male dal periodo di imposta 2007 l'obbligo dovrebbe essere generalizzato.

----------


## swami

> Volevo riferirmi alle possibilità di esonero dagli elenchi, se non ricordo male dal periodo di imposta 2007 l'obbligo dovrebbe essere generalizzato.

  generalizzazo tranne per i vecchi minimi che ancora per il 2007 nn inviano gli elenchi, poi dal 2008 se nn diventano "nuovi minimi" ma pasanto solo in "semplificata normale" invieranno anche loro gli elenchi ... ma attendo conferma xchè mi hai fatto venire dei dubbi  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lorena2546

Anch'io sapevo che i vecchi minimi per il 2007 nn presentano gli elenchi clienti/fornitori, e dal 1/1/08 se rientrano ancora nei nuovi minimi sono esonerati, se invece passano ad un regime ordinario o semplificato dovranno presentare gli elenchi. 
buona giornata

----------


## en.77

Chiedo qui delucidazioni in merito agli elenchi clienti e fornitori. Nel caso di corrispettivi integrati con le fatture, anche i c.f. e le p.iva di queste ultime vanno comunicate? Se sì mi dareste un riferimento normativo? Grazie infinite.

----------


## amedeo

Ritornando sui regimi agevolati per le nuove attività per passare al regime minimo previsto dalla Finanziaria 2008 non occorre presentare nessuna comunicazione o bastano i comportamenti concludenti.
Per il regime agevolato deve essere presentata comunque la revoca anche in assenza di comportamenti concludenti.

----------


## swami

... ho realizzato oggi ... che mi devo registrare una per una in contabilità semplificata le fatture emesse dai vari ristoranti, osterie, trattorie ...ecc ecc  :EEK!:  ... cioè per la contabilità era sufficente averle annotate tra i corrispettivi mentre ora dobbiamo registrare quei 500 documenti in più all'anno per poter redigere l'elenco clienti  :EEK!:  ...    :Mad:

----------


## vincenzo0

Siamo ancora in attesa del preannunciato decreto che a regime dovrebbe semplificare gli adempimenti, se non ricordo male, tale decreto (da fare) é previsto nelle norme o in un provvedimento che ha ha disciplinato l'obbligo dell'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori.
Poi adesso dal punto di vista politico, senza governo, possibili elezioni, chissa chi si ricorderà di provvedere a ciò ?

----------


## swami

... spero si rendano conto che registrare o no blochetti su bloccheti di ricevute/fatture fiscali (in questo caso fatture) ... nella pratica non è semplice da gestire, non parliamo del recuperare i codici fiscali!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Patty76

> ... spero si rendano conto che registrare o no blochetti su bloccheti di ricevute/fatture fiscali (in questo caso fatture) ... nella pratica non è semplice da gestire, non parliamo del recuperare i codici fiscali!

  Fatture dei ristoranti? 
E perchè non citare anche quelle delle parruchhiere, centri estetici....sempre incluse nei corrispettivi....e invece ora.....  :Mad:

----------


## vincenzo0

E', infatti, per noi operatori un assurdità speriamo che i nuovi legislatori (se ci saranno) che se ne rendano conto e magari se proprio tale adempimento non potrà essere tolto (come era già successo in passato) che, quantomeno, si introducano a regime le necesarrie semplificazioni in tal senso.

----------


## swami

> Fatture dei ristoranti? 
> E perch&#232; non citare anche quelle delle parruchhiere, centri estetici....sempre incluse nei corrispettivi....e invece ora.....

  
... per fortuna qlle mi fanno sempre e solo ricevuta fiscale  :Wink: 
ma chi &#232; che i fa fare la fattura dall'estetista?  :Confused:  ... ... ... confessa  :Big Grin:

----------


## studiocontabileab

dipende anche dal tipo di progamma di gestione contabile di cui disponi. In genere tutti i progammi prevedono una gestione clienti e fornitori per cui la compilazione di tali elenchi avviene automaticamente e nel caso di soggetti senza partita iva la legge li esclude come agevolazione anche per 2007 da trasmettere a fine aprile 2008. In caso contrario puoi sempre intervenire manualmente nella compilazione dei modelli

----------


## swami

sono passati 2 mesi ... magari è già in Brasile a vendere gelati  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> sono passati 2 mesi ... magari è già in Brasile a vendere gelati

  cmq il problema resta attuale, o no? 
Mi ricorda la storia delle fatture dei ristoranti! 
Tu che dici??  :Smile:

----------


## swami

> cmq il problema resta attuale, o no? 
> Mi ricorda la storia delle fatture dei ristoranti! 
> Tu che dici??

  
già  :Smile:  
mi vien male al pensiero  :Frown:

----------


## studiocontabileab

> sono passati 2 mesi ... magari è già in Brasile a vendere gelati

  In effetti non avevo fatto caso alla data visto che ero concentrato più sull'argomento..può sempre interessare comunque a qualche lettore che si trova di passaggio....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In effetti non avevo fatto caso alla data visto che ero concentrato più sull'argomento..può sempre interessare comunque a qualche lettore che si trova di passaggio....

  Sante parole !! 
Non far caso a swami ...... lei se non fa la sua battutina "le vien male" .....

----------


## Niccolò

> sono passati 2 mesi ... magari è già in Brasile a vendere gelati

  
In periodo di Carnevale.... aver letto prima il post gli avrei risposto e in Brasile ci andavo io  :Mad:    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Niccolò

Per gli elenchi clienti-fornitori del 2008 da presentare nel 2009, oltre a codice fiscale e partita iva, è necessario inserire anche l'indirizzo di fornitori e clienti? 
grazie  :Smile:

----------


## Robi

Non è ancora stato reso noto il tracciato per l'invio!!! 
Ma non credo arriverà a questo punto "l'accanimento terapeutico" del nostro fisco.  :Big Grin: 
Tant'è che l'Anagrafe Tributaria è di certo più aggiornata delle nostre anagrafiche clienti/fornitori, i dati vengo direttamente da Comuni e Camere di Commercio.  :Wink:

----------


## swami

> Tant'è che l'Anagrafe Tributaria è di certo più aggiornata delle nostre anagrafiche clienti/fornitori

  mi chiedevo oggi ... ma xchè le "spese telefoniche" e la "forza motrice" (giusto x nn fare nomi) vengono fatturati di periodo in periodo con la stessa grafica ma su p.iva diverse?  :EEK!:

----------


## Niccolò

> mi chiedevo oggi ... ma xchè le "spese telefoniche" e la "forza motrice" (giusto x nn fare nomi) vengono fatturati di periodo in periodo con la stessa grafica ma su p.iva diverse?

  
Io sapevo che cambiando provincia cambiava la partita iva, ma qualcuno qui nel forum (sinceramente non ricordo chi) mi disse che non è più vero  :Embarrassment:

----------


## swami

> Io sapevo che cambiando provincia cambiava la partita iva, ma qualcuno qui nel forum (sinceramente non ricordo chi) mi disse che non è più vero

   ho aperto oggi la terza anagrafica per il "medesimo fornitore" ... quando devo chiudere le partire ... è un gioco d'azzardo ... fornitore 1, 2 o 3?  :Big Grin:  ... xò mi piacerebbe capire queste scatole cinesi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> ho aperto oggi la terza anagrafica per il "medesimo fornitore" ... quando devo chiudere le partire ... è un gioco d'azzardo ... fornitore 1, 2 o 3?  ... xò mi piacerebbe capire queste scatole cinesi

  
Cambia anche il codice fiscale?

----------


## swami

> Cambia anche il codice fiscale?

  si, partita iva e cf coincidono ...

----------


## Robi

> mi chiedevo oggi ... ma xchè le "spese telefoniche" e la "forza motrice" (giusto x nn fare nomi) vengono fatturati di periodo in periodo con la stessa grafica ma su p.iva diverse?

  La diversa P. IVA usata è dovuta al fatto che ci sono operazioni societarie a monte, fusioni, spin-off, ecc. che influiscono sui contratti di fornitura.

----------


## Robi

> Io sapevo che cambiando provincia cambiava la partita iva, ma qualcuno qui nel forum (sinceramente non ricordo chi) mi disse che non è più vero

  Ti confermo che non cambia la partita IVA, rimane la prima attribuita

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... xò mi piacerebbe capire queste scatole cinesi

  Non sono scatole cinesi ... si tratta solo di fornitori che non rispettano la legge .... quando si hanno operazioni societarie, il nuovo soggetto ha l'obbligo di comunicare ai suoi fornitori che è stato oggetto di mutamento di ragione sociale/denominazione sociale; per alcuni fornitori (quelli seri) mi è capitato di ricevere qualcosa del genere !

----------


## lucamarabese

Vorrei sapere se con la nuova finanziaria una società che registrava le fatture cumulatemente, art. 6 D.p.r. 696/96 per importi inferiori a euro 150, dovrà registrarle per il 2008 singolarmente a causa dell'elenco clienti e fornitori? Premetto che la società in questione (laboratorio di analisi) emette fatture prevalentemente a privati e non possessori di partita iva.
Grazie.

----------


## Contabile

Buongiorno. Proprio oggi c'&#232; un articolo sul Sole 24 ore che parla dei "nuovi" adempimenti in merito alla compilazione degli elenchi e fornitori.

----------


## silvia.xodo@fastwebnet.it

Buonasera a tutti! 
Sono alle prese con l'applicazione dell'AdE per la compilazione e l'invio degli "elenchi clienti e fornitori", che dovrò mandare per la prima volta ad aprile (con riferimento al 2007).
Sarà presumibilmente anche l'*ultima* volta visto che sono entrata nel nuovo regime dei "minimi". 
Sul lato "clienti" nessun problema: escludo le fatture fatte a chi *non* è titolare di p.iva (persone fisiche, associazioni...) e registro le altre. 
Sul lato "fornitori" qualche dubbio: 
1. Innanzi tutto può valere l'assioma *NIENTE FATTURA = NIENTE SEGNALAZIONE*? 
Mi riferisco nella fattispecie ai costi che ho annotato solo nella sezione IRPEF del registro IVA:
- schede carburante autovettura;
- abbonamento a due riviste fatto con bollettino postale;
- spese condominiali della mia abitazione in cui ho anche l'ufficio;
- bollo e assicurazione autovettura. *Posso tranquillamente escludere tutte queste spese dalla segnalazione?* 
2. In presenza di fattura, tutto bene per quelle con IVA esposta. Qualche dubbio sulle altre, cioè:
- ricariche cellulari;
- acquisti di libri / manuali per l'attività professionale.
Queste voci vanno segnalate nel campo *operazioni non imponibili*, giusto? (in entrambi i casi l'IVA è assolta alla fonte) 
grazie dell'aiuto e complimenti per il sito  
Silvia

----------


## alberto leggi

> Buonasera a tutti!
> Sono alle prese con l'applicazione dell'AdE per la compilazione e l'invio degli "elenchi clienti e fornitori", che dovrò mandare per la prima volta ad aprile (con riferimento al 2007).
> Sarà presumibilmente anche l'*ultima* volta visto che sono entrata nel nuovo regime dei "minimi".
> Sul lato "clienti" nessun problema: escludo le fatture fatte a chi *non* è titolare di p.iva (persone fisiche, associazioni...) e registro le altre.
> Sul lato "fornitori" qualche dubbio:
> 1. Innanzi tutto può valere l'assioma *NIENTE FATTURA = NIENTE SEGNALAZIONE*? 
> Mi riferisco nella fattispecie ai costi che ho annotato solo nella sezione IRPEF del registro IVA:
> - schede carburante autovettura;
> - abbonamento a due riviste fatto con bollettino postale;
> ...

  1- Puoi escludere le spese non fatturate 
2- Gli acquisti di cellulari e di libri non sono operazioni imponibili (ma operazioni art. 74), per cui secondo me vanno escluse 
Ciao

----------


## silvia.xodo@fastwebnet.it

> 1- Puoi escludere le spese non fatturate 
> 2- Gli acquisti di cellulari e di libri non sono operazioni imponibili (ma operazioni art. 74), per cui secondo me vanno escluse 
> Ciao

  Ti ringrazio. 
Per curiosità: cosa si segnala allora nei campi "operazioni non imponibili" e "operazioni esenti"? 
ciao, 
Silvia

----------


## vincenzo0

Un altra assurdità del sistema elenco clienti e fornitori, ricordo, é quella che ad oggi l'Ade non ha reso noto le istruzioni ufficiali alla compilazione di tale adempimento (almeno a me non risulta).
E' stato soltanto diffuso il software gratuito valido per i periodi d'imposta 2006 e 2007 (con sostanzialmente, il fai da Te da parte dei contribuenti e dei loro commercialisti), a parte i provvedimenti istitutivi e le circolari).
Comunque, a mio parere, in mancanza di tali istruzioni ministeriali al "modello", dovrebbero valere i comuni principi IVA, per cui ad es. le operazioni non imponibili ed esenti (lo sono ad es. le quietanze ricevute dalle compagpossono essere nie di assicurazioni) desunte dalle istruzioni alla dichiarazione IVA 2008 (per l'anno 2007), appena approvate e disponibili sul sito Agenzia delle Entrate (home)

----------


## swami

... scusate ma in caso di più attività, contabilità separata, più quadri redditi, più quadri IVA insomma proprio tutto diviso  :Embarrassment:  ... invio 1 elenco dati IVA, magari 3 quadri IVA/G ... e ancora 1 solo elenco clienti/fornitori? ... nn mi quadra  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Contabile

Un unica partita IVA ed un unico codice fiscale del soggetto che invia.
Potrai avere un quadro G ed un E, due quadri IVA etc etc ma solo un unico elenco clienti e fornitori che fanno capo ad un unico soggetto.

----------


## swami

> Un unica partita IVA ed un unico codice fiscale del soggetto che invia.
> Potrai avere un quadro G ed un E, due quadri IVA etc etc ma solo un unico elenco clienti e fornitori che fanno capo ad un unico soggetto.

    :Frown:  forse avrei preferito avere la risposta opposta  :Cool:

----------


## ivanajol

Salve!
ancora sugli elenchi : 
devono comprendere anche le fatture datate 2007 ma registrate "tardivamente" nel 2008 (scagli la prima pietra chi ha clienti così bravi che al 31/12/07 non hanno dimenticato nei cassetti fatture vecchie....  :Stick Out Tongue:  che porteranno in studio ovviamente solo a marzo o aprile 2008....).. come vi regolate per i controlli ? 
mandate una circolare ai clienti, fate firmare una lettera di scarico responsabilita' (anche se la vedo dura...) :Frown:  
Io pensavo per l'appunto ad una lettera per conoscenza (anche se è da un anno e mezzo che stresso tutti i clienti ..... ) 
dite la vostra

----------


## ivanajol

Salve....
avete pensato? :Big Grin: 
Grazie :Smile:

----------


## swami

> come vi regolate per i controlli ?

  adesso va via quel che c'&#232; per gli anni futuri ci sono dei righi apposta per i documenti che andavano indicati in altro elenco ... se nn sbaglio ...  :Wink:  
tendenzialmente adesso faccio la quadratura dai dati iva  :Smile:

----------


## lucamarabese

Ho lo stesso problema di Leonardo con il laboratorio di analisi.......In conclusione, per il 2008, bisogna registrarle singolarmente o continuiamo a registrarle cumulativamente come per l'anno 2007?
Grazie.

----------


## PATRIZIA3154

Ditte In Contabilita' Semplificata:
Per L'anno 2007 In Quale Data Vanno Inviati Gli Elenchi Clienti/fornitori? 
Nell'elenco Clienti/fornitori X L'anno 2007 Devono Essere Indicati:
I Soggetti Privati E Enti Senza P.iva
Per Le Ditte Individuali Sia Codice Fiscale Che Partita Iva O Solo Partita Iva?  
Qualcuno Mi  Puo' Aiutare? 
Grazie Patrizia

----------


## Contabile

> Ditte In Contabilita' Semplificata:
> Per L'anno 2007 In Quale Data Vanno Inviati Gli Elenchi Clienti/fornitori?

  *29 APRILE 2008*    

> Nell'elenco Clienti/fornitori X L'anno 2007 Devono Essere Indicati:
> I Soggetti Privati E Enti Senza P.iva
> Per Le Ditte Individuali Sia Codice Fiscale Che Partita Iva O Solo Partita Iva?

  Vedasi risposta al punto 3.1.1.2 della Circolare 53 del 3 ottobre 2007

----------


## Giancarla

Curiosità (c'è tempo): pur avendo letto tutto il tuttibile sui minimi, non ricordo d'aver visto nulla a proposito dell'elenco clienti fornitori 2008 (da inviare quindi nel 2009) per i minimi. A rigor di logica, direi che i minimi sono esclusi, visto che le fatture in teoria non vanno registrate, e anche per il fatto che i minimi in franchigia nel 2007 sono esonerati. Ho ragione? Grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Direi che hai ragione.
Mi lascia perplesso il quesito 3.13 dell'ultima circolare  _3.13. Elenco clienti e fornitori_  _    D. I soggetti obbligati  alla  presentazione  degli  elenchi  clienti  e
fornitori di cui all’articolo 8-bis, comma 4-bis, del DPR 31 luglio 1998, n.
322, devono includere nei predetti elenchi i dati relativi  ai  contribuenti
minimi nei confronti dei quali sono state emesse fatture (elenco clienti)  o
sono stati effettuati acquisti (elenco fornitori)? 
    R. Come &#232; noto, sono obbligati alla trasmissione dell’elenco  clienti  e
fornitori tutti i soggetti passivi Iva che hanno emesso o  ricevuto  fatture
relative ad operazioni attive o passive rilevanti ai fini Iva.
    Si osserva al riguardo che i contribuenti minimi, ancorch&#233;  non  possano
esercitare il diritto di rivalsa n&#233; possano  detrarre  l’Iva  assolta  sugli
acquisti, sono, comunque, titolari di ordinaria partita IVA.  Ci&#242;  induce  a
ritenere che gli stessi non siano estranei al regime IVA e che, pertanto, le
operazioni effettuate da (o nei  confronti  dei)  medesimi,  debbano  essere
incluse negli elenchi clienti e fornitori predisposti dai soggetti obbligati
alla loro presentazione._ 
Quindi il soggetto A, minimo, compare nell'elenco dei fornitori.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
MAH    

> Curiosit&#224; (c'&#232; tempo): pur avendo letto tutto il tuttibile sui minimi, non ricordo d'aver visto nulla a proposito dell'elenco clienti fornitori 2008 (da inviare quindi nel 2009) per i minimi. A rigor di logica, direi che i minimi sono esclusi, visto che le fatture in teoria non vanno registrate, e anche per il fatto che i minimi in franchigia nel 2007 sono esonerati. Ho ragione? Grazie!

----------


## Giancarla

Merci... Sei un sacco più avanti!!! A me questo altro dubbio a cui hai accennato non era passato per l'anticamera del cervello...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giancarla

Ancora due dubbi sugli elenchi clienti/fornitori: 
- chi era contribuente minimo in franchigia nel 2007 deve inviare gli elenchi per quell'anno? A rigor di logica no, però...  
- chi è professionista in ordinaria avrebbe dovuto inviare gli elenchi entro il 15 novembre scorso? Ho paura di sì...  :EEK!:

----------


## bea69

l'anno scorso i professionisti erano esonerati dall'invio dell'elenco

----------


## anacleto

Ciao a tutti,
Qualcuno riesce a spiegarmi cosa si intende esattamente per :
NOTE DI VARIAZIONE DELL'ANNO RELATIVE AD ANNUALITA' PRECEDENTI ?
Se una nota di variazione è datata 2008 e si riferisce ad un contributo (sconto) campagna pubblicitaria periodo febbraio 2007-gennaio 2008 si riferisce al 2007 o al 2008 ?
Grazie

----------


## iam

Nota di variazione emessa (ad esempio) nel 2008 che rettifica l'Iva relativa ad una fattura emessa nel 2007. 
Devi considerare la data di emissione della fattura

----------


## Esmeralda

Ci sono novità per la compilazione degli elenchi clienti/fornitori
relativi all'anno 2007, oppure le regole sono le stesse adottate per il 2006? 
Grazie.

----------


## bea69

innanzitutto quest'anno li dovrebbero fare tutti....

----------


## Esmeralda

Ok, io l'ho gi&#224; fatto l'anno scorso, ma ad esempio l'indicazione separata delle note 
di credito riferite ad anni precedenti &#232; obbligatoria per il 2007?

----------


## Bibolo

ciao a tutti, mi serviva una conferma: 
- l'invio dell'elenco clienti fornitori è stato fissato al 29 aprile 2008; 
- invio corrispettivi: sospeso fino a nuovo ordine. 
sbaglio?

----------


## swami

> l'indicazione separata delle note 
> di credito riferite ad anni precedenti è obbligatoria per il 2007?

  no, lo sarà dal 2008  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Si. Confermiamo.

----------


## Bibolo

grazie mille.

----------


## Giancarla

Altra domanda sugli elenchi: se una fattura contiene un costo escluso da IVA (art 15), quel costo va indicato comunque nei totali? Secondo me s&#236;, ma il programma me lo esclude...

----------


## bea69

ai fini iva puoi registrarle come vuoi.... il problema sorge per l'elenco. in studio abbiamo deciso di registrare tutte le fatture anche se inserite nei corrispettivi o in un documento riepilogativo

----------


## Robi

Mi aggancio....
Se ricevo oggi una fattura 2007, registro il costo di competenza nel 2007, ma ai fini iva nel 2008, poichè il programma di contabilità va a pescare tutti i documenti che portano data 2007 anche se registrata nel 2008, quindi niente lettere di responsabilità e manomissione dell'anno precedente! :Cool:

----------


## micc52

I liberi professionisti sono ancora esentati dal presentare l'elenco clienti e fornitori nel 2008 come è stato per il 2007? 
Grazie

----------


## seta

> I liberi professionisti sono ancora esentati dal presentare l'elenco clienti e fornitori nel 2008 come è stato per il 2007? 
> Grazie

  
No. 
Entro il 29/04/08 sono obbligati alla trasmissione dellelenco clienti e fornitori  tutti i soggetti passivi Iva che abbiano emesso o ricevuto fatture nellanno 2007. 
Per maggiori dettagli:  http://www.commercialistatelematico....ri_Circ_53.pdf 
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## KIKIBOLOGNA

molti amministratori di condominio mi dicono che da quest'anno oltre all'obbligo di 770 hanno anche questo adempimento da fare....io non trovo notizia da nessuna parte e non mi sembra ci sia una simile disposizione.potete aiutarmi a ca pire per piacere?
Cristina :Confused:

----------


## hillary

Forse intendi il quadro AC del modello unico (amministratore di condomini), dove vanno indicati tutti i dati dei fornitori (con relativo importo delle operazioni) di ogni condominio?

----------


## Patty76

> Forse intendi il quadro AC del modello unico (amministratore di condomini), dove vanno indicati tutti i dati dei fornitori (con relativo importo delle operazioni) di ogni condominio?

  Ma questo si  è sempre fatto!  :Confused:

----------


## hillary

appunto!!! per&#242; credo che sia l'unico elenco fornitori che pu&#242; fare un amministratore di condominio!!!non mi risultano altri!

----------


## Patty76

> appunto!!! però credo che sia l'unico elenco fornitori che può fare un amministratore di condominio!!!non mi risultano altri!

  Concordo!  :Smile:

----------


## KIKIBOLOGNA

ANCHE IO pensavo a questo...ma quando vengono da me per fare invio telematico in questi giorni,mi parlano del 770 (e fino qui è ok) e dell'elenco clienti fornitori che da quest'anno per loro è obbligo!!!!
ma...se c'era il quadro AC perchè dovrebbero fare questo? e mi sto chiedendo se è cambiato qualcosa!
sto cercando di sfogliare un po alcune circolari su questo adempimento ma non trovo niente!!!!

----------


## nic

L'unica fonte "ufficiale" di chiarimento rimane la circolare nr.53/2007 dell'ADE? Non ci sono stati ulteriori comunicati da Ottobre 2007, vero? Purtroppo... e intanto la scadenza si avvicina!!!!

----------


## France78

Buongiorno,
in merito agli Elenchi Clienti/Fornitori, chiedevo se i MEDICI sono obbligati alla relativa presentazione. 
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Tutti i soggetti iva che hanno ricevuto fatture passive o emesso fatture attive lo sono. 
ciao 
[/QUOTE=France78;32325]Buongiorno,
in merito agli Elenchi Clienti/Fornitori, chiedevo se i MEDICI sono obbligati alla relativa presentazione. 
Grazie.[/QUOTE]

----------


## nic

Mi confermate che, in base agli esoneri previsti per il 2006/2007 dalla circolare nr.53/2007, fino all'esercizio 2007 compreso, le nuove attività produttive e i marginali (regime abolito nel 2008) non devono inviare l'elenco clienti e fornitori. (quindi per loro niente elenco scadenza 29/04/08).
Dal 2008 l'esonero verrà meno per le nuove attività produttive, che quindi dovranno inviare l'elenco con scadenza 29/04/09 (speriamo non ci sia più!!!).
Saluti e grazie.

----------


## rscure

Per il solo anno 2007 sono confermate le agevolazioni in materia di elenco clienti fornitori per quanto concerne il regime 388/00. 
Scurelli Dott.Raffaele

----------


## ivan

> Mi confermate che, in base agli esoneri previsti per il 2006/2007 dalla circolare nr.53/2007, fino all'esercizio 2007 compreso, le nuove attività produttive e i marginali (regime abolito nel 2008) non devono inviare l'elenco clienti e fornitori. (quindi per loro niente elenco scadenza 29/04/08).
> Dal 2008 l'esonero verrà meno per le nuove attività produttive, che quindi dovranno inviare l'elenco con scadenza 29/04/09 (speriamo non ci sia più!!!).
> Saluti e grazie.

  Scusate l'intrusione ma se il periodo di agevolazione (3 anni per il 388/2000) è scaduto il 31/12/2007 sono tenuto all'invio dell'elenco clienti fornitori?????

----------


## danilo sciuto

Direi proprio di no. L'elenco fa riferimento ad un anno in cui valeva l'agevolazione. 
ciao   

> Scusate l'intrusione ma se il periodo di agevolazione (3 anni per il 388/2000) è scaduto il 31/12/2007 sono tenuto all'invio dell'elenco clienti fornitori?????

----------


## ivan

> Direi proprio di no. L'elenco fa riferimento ad un anno in cui valeva l'agevolazione. 
> ciao

  THANKs Mille

----------


## nico317

A proposito di novità , i clienti generati dalle registrazioni delle fatt. R.C., devono essere indicati  negli elenchi clienti e fornitori ? 
E i fornitori R.C. vanno indicati  nella colonna imponibile per l'importo della fattura  e Iva per l' importo dell'adeguamento o solo l'imponibie nella colonna  non imponibili ? :Confused: 
Qualcuno sa dirmi qualsosa in merito  o qualche pubblicazione al riguardo ? :EEK!: 
Grazie anticipate.

----------


## swami

> A proposito di novità , i clienti generati dalle registrazioni delle fatt. R.C., devono essere indicati  negli elenchi clienti e fornitori ? 
> E i fornitori R.C. vanno indicati  nella colonna imponibile per l'importo della fattura  e Iva per l' importo dell'adeguamento o solo l'imponibie nella colonna  non imponibili ?
> Qualcuno sa dirmi qualsosa in merito  o qualche pubblicazione al riguardo ?
> Grazie anticipate.

  1) no
2) si indicano iva ed imponibile normalmente

----------


## nico317

> 1) no
> 2) si indicano iva ed imponibile normalmente

  Grazie mille , però volevo  dire che da una prima stampa in prova dell'elenco , il programma mi ha inserito  tra i clienti anche quelli generati con il R.C., confondendomi tremendamente le idee.
Non ho ancora sentito la software-house , forse è il caso che chieda spiegazioni ?
Cmq, dove è indicato ciò che mi hai pocanzi affermato?
Di nuovo grazie!

----------


## mau62

Buongiorno a tutti, questo è il mio primo intervento sul forum anche se, da un anno a questa parte, è mia abitudine visitarlo quotidianamente.
L'argomento è elenchi clienti e fornitori: ho letto, nel commento alla circolare 53 di Antonio Gigliotti del 10 ottobre 2007, che, per i soli anni 2006 e 2007, non vanno comprese negli elenchi clienti, le fatture emesse registrate nel registro dei corrispettivi art. 24 DPR 633. Si tratta di una scelta o di un obbligo? Grazie e buonissima giornata

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ritengo che si tratti di una facoltà. Tuttavia, consiglio di non metterle comunque, per evitare disfunzionamenti di dati all'interno dell'AdE. 
ciao   

> Buongiorno a tutti, questo è il mio primo intervento sul forum anche se, da un anno a questa parte, è mia abitudine visitarlo quotidianamente.
> L'argomento è elenchi clienti e fornitori: ho letto, nel commento alla circolare 53 di Antonio Gigliotti del 10 ottobre 2007, che, per i soli anni 2006 e 2007, non vanno comprese negli elenchi clienti, le fatture emesse registrate nel registro dei corrispettivi art. 24 DPR 633. Si tratta di una scelta o di un obbligo? Grazie e buonissima giornata

----------


## swami

http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...bre%202007.pdf   :Wink:

----------


## michelina

Buona giornata a tutti, mi confermate che un contribuente nel regime delle nuove attivita' imprenditoriali art. 13 legge 388/2000, sia comunque obbligato a presentare gli elenchi cli/for per l'anno 2007, in caso contrario, potreste indicarmi circolari/risoluzioni/riferimenti legislativi?
Grazie 1000.

----------


## Contabile

Al momento bisogna rifarsi alla circolare 53 dello scorso anno. Gira voce che ci dovrebbe essere un altro intervento ministeriali a breve in materia.

----------


## bea69

speriamo che facciano come l'anno scorso.....

----------


## Cris233

buongiorno
per gli agricoltori c'è l'obbligo di presentare l'elenco clienti e fornitori per il 2007?

----------


## Contabile

Al momento sembra di si. Gli esoneri valevano solo per gli elenchi riferiti al 2006.

----------


## fabio006

Non so se è già stato risposto a questa domanda (ho controllato i post precedenti, ma non ho trovato niente...)
Se ho registrato nel 2008 delle fatture di acquisto con data fattura 2007, devo comunque inserirle nell'elenco vero? 
Grazie mille!

----------


## Contabile

Si. Vanno inserite.

----------


## bea69

un artigiano edile effettua operazioni ai sensi dell'art. 17 DPR 633/72 (reverse charge). Occorre indicarle nell'elenco clienti visto che è un'operazione esclusa iva?
Ho trovato solo per quanto riguarda le fatture di acquisto che nel caso occorre indicarle... ma le fatture di vendita?

----------


## iam

si vanno indicate (solo imponibile)
vedi circolare Ag. Entrate n.53/2007

----------


## ivan

Scusate Ma Per Le Edicole Come Bisogna Comportarsi Con L'invio Degli Elenchi Relativamente Ai Fornitori(distributori) Di Giornali????grazie

----------


## neongio

salve
un mio cliente con contabilità esterna tenuta a mano, mi porterà tutte le fatture per poi caricare l'elenco clifor ma: 
presenta delle fatture (enel ad esempio) con una detrazione parziale in quanto ha uso promiscuo dell'ufficio in casa.
immagino debba inserire solo l'importo pari alla percentuale detratta (in quel caso 25%) vero? 
grazie

----------


## petsan

qualcuno mi può dire quali cifre devo indicare per ogni fornitore: operazioni imponibili, iva , totale ... ma l'imponibile non detraibile e la relativa iva non la devo indicare? e i fuori campo iva?
ho chiamato l'agenzia delle entrate call center che mi ha risposto: "richiami fra qualche giorno perchè non lo sappiamo"

----------


## Contabile

> ho chiamato l'agenzia delle entrate call center che mi ha risposto: "richiami fra qualche giorno perché non lo sappiamo"

  Non ci credo. Comincia a dare una lettura alla circolare 53/2007

----------


## annade

> qualcuno mi può dire quali cifre devo indicare per ogni fornitore: operazioni imponibili, iva , totale ... ma l'imponibile non detraibile e la relativa iva non la devo indicare? e i fuori campo iva?
> ho chiamato l'agenzia delle entrate call center che mi ha risposto: "richiami fra qualche giorno perchè non lo sappiamo"

  Va bene che l'ADE ha qualche "pecca"...... ma non esageriamo..... 
Segui il consiglio di Contabile.....

----------


## Niccolò

> qualcuno mi può dire quali cifre devo indicare per ogni fornitore: operazioni imponibili, iva , totale ... ma l'imponibile non detraibile e la relativa iva non la devo indicare? e i fuori campo iva?
> ho chiamato l'agenzia delle entrate call center che mi ha risposto: "richiami fra qualche giorno perchè non lo sappiamo"

  Prova a scaricare il programma del Ministero, sicuramente ti chiarirà l'aspetto formale dell'elenco  :Wink:

----------


## amedeo

I contribuenti che si avvalgono del regime agevolato per le nuove iniziative imprenditoriali sono esonerati dal prossimo invio elenco clienti e fornitori (per l'anno 2007) in scadenza il prossimo 29 aprile 2008?

----------


## bea69

no... devono farlo

----------


## Contabile

Salvo che riguardo all’anno d’imposta 2007 con Decreto del Ministro dell'Economia e delle finanze (ancora da emanare), verranno stabiliti i termini e le modalit&#224; per la semplificazione a favore di determinati soggetti relativamente all’obbligo di presentazione dell’elenco clienti e fornitori

----------


## nic

:Confused:  rileggendo la circolare nr.53/e del 03/10/07 mi ero convinta che non dovessero inviarlo (vedi par.3.1.1.2 3.2.2.2 esoneri per i soli anni 2006 e *2007*) .....  che ne dite? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## rscure

limitatamente all'anno 2007 sono previste alcune agevolazioni tra cui l'esonero per i soggetti a regime 388/00 
Scurelli Dott.Raffaele

----------


## petsan

... aggiungo anche ...
1. ho letto la circolare 53 del 2007 ma ho dei dubbi: 
a. come libera professionista che fattura tutto a privati non devo fare l'elenco clienti vero? 
b. importi non imponibili... cosa si intende nello specifico? 
grazie  a tutti!!

----------


## petsan

> Prova a scaricare il programma del Ministero, sicuramente ti chiarirà l'aspetto formale dell'elenco

  l'ho già installato... ma l'help è molto succinto e non mi risolve i dubbi

----------


## gibi1970

> l'ho già installato... ma l'help è molto succinto e non mi risolve i dubbi

  Se cerchi nel Forum se ne è abbondantemente parlato! 
ciao

----------


## petsan

alcune domande:
a. come libera professionista devo fare gli elenchi clienti e fornitori, ma s i miei clienti sono tutti con codice fiscale (utenti finali ) devo fare l'elenco clienti?
b: gli importi da indicare sono imponibile e iva, ma l'imponibile non deducibile e iva non deducibile non va segnata?
grazie

----------


## albydotcom

Ciao, 
A: Il file da inviare all'Agenzia delle Entrate è un file unico per cui per il 2007 pui lascire la parte relativa ai clienti vuota, dal 2008 invece dovrai indicare anche i soggetti senza partita iva. 
B: Negli elenchi deve essere indicato l'ammontare complessivo delle operazioni effettuate (imponibili, non imponibili, esenti) al netto di tutte le note di variazione emesse e ricevute.

----------


## petsan

> Ciao, 
> A: Il file da inviare all'Agenzia delle Entrate è un file unico per cui per il 2007 pui lascire la parte relativa ai clienti vuota, dal 2008 invece dovrai indicare anche i soggetti senza partita iva. 
> B: Negli elenchi deve essere indicato l'ammontare complessivo delle operazioni effettuate (imponibili, non imponibili, esenti) al netto di tutte le note di variazione emesse e ricevute.

  quindi metto quello che mi dici al punto b come imponibile  e poi stesso criterio per iva e basta
essendo di competenza 2007 i clienti non li metto 
corretto?

----------


## nana'

Vi risultano novita' per la prossima scadenza -29/04/08- di invio dell'elenco clienti e fornitori relativo all'anno 2007 rispetto le norme del 2006?
Permane l'esonero per ditte individuali e proessionisti in contabilita' semplificata?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Vi risultano novita' per la prossima scadenza -29/04/08- di invio dell'elenco clienti e fornitori relativo all'anno 2007 rispetto le norme del 2006?
> Permane l'esonero per ditte individuali e proessionisti in contabilita' semplificata?

  Veramente mi risulta che devono farlo anche loro.

----------


## nana'

l'anno scorso, sicuramente no. Per il 2007, non so!

----------


## anna74

Buongiorno.. Avrei alcune domande da porre relativamente alla compilazione degli elenchi clienti e fornitori.
1: le operazioni con iva indetraibile vanno inserite nella colonna "Operazioni imponibili comprensive dell'iva" o vanno considerate come normali operazioni imponibili iva e quindi sommate a queste?
2: una agenzia di assicurazione ha solo operazioni passive con iva indetraibile. come mi devo comportare nella compilazione?
E' un dubbio che ci siamo posti nello Studio ma non abbiamo trovato risposte.

----------


## Lorena2546

Buongiorno,
per quanto riguarda il punto 1. le operazioni con iva indetraibile vanno indicate nella colonna delle operazioni imponibili, in quanto nella circolare 53/E del 2007 nelle operazioni da indicare dice:" operazioni imponibili, non imponibili ed esenti".
che poi ai  fini fiscali per te che ricevi la fattura l'iva sia indetraibile a loro nn interessa. 
Per il punto 2. vedi il punto 1. &#232; lo stesso discorso. 
ciao e buona giornata

----------


## anna74

Allora in quali casi devo mettere gli importi con iva indetraibile nella relativa colonna? solo quando riguardano le agenzie di viaggi?
grazie

----------


## chiarimenti

Mi inserisco in questo forum per chiedere conferma del fatto che  le carte carburanti  non vanno indicate dell'elenco fornitori. Grazie :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Mi inserisco in questo forum per chiedere conferma del fatto che  le carte carburanti  non vanno indicate dell'elenco fornitori. Grazie

  Confermato.

----------


## annti

salve, secondo voi vanno inseriti i clienti esteri nell'elenco?

----------


## Patty76

> salve, secondo voi vanno inseriti i clienti esteri nell'elenco?

  Perchè, scusa, non sono clienti????  :Confused:

----------


## annti

ma non hanno la partita iva italiana ad es. i tedeschi hanno DE davanti al numero

----------


## vincenzo0

Sono escluse da compilazione e trasmissione dellelenco
clienti sia le esportazioni di cui allart. 8, primo comma,
lett. a) e b),del D.P.R. n.633/197215, sia le cessioni intracomunitarie
di beni e servizi16.
Vanno, invece, indicate
le operazioni poste in essere tra operatori nazionali,
nellambito delle cd. triangolazioni nazionali nonché le
cd. esportazioni indirette di cui alla successiva lett. c)
del citato art. 8 (operazioni effettuate nei confronti degli
esportatori abituali), come anche devono essere incluse
le cd. triangolazioni comunitarie di cui allart. 58
del D.L. 30 agosto 1993, n. 331 (convertito dalla legge 29
ottobre 1993, n. 427), trattandosi di operazioni interne
assimilate, ai soli fini del trattamento non imponibile
IVA, alle esportazioni. 
Sono, inoltre, escluse le operazioni
con lo Stato Vaticano e con la Repubblica di San Marino,
nonché le cessioni a viaggiatori extracomunitari di
cui allart.38-quater del decreto IVA.

----------


## Contabile

Circolare 53/E del 3 ottobre 2007 punto 3.1.1.1 Esclusioni elenco clienti

----------


## annti

grazie! quindi fa bene il mio software a non inserirle perchè si tratta di cessione di servizi intracomunitarie. Grazie mille

----------


## marco.M

Quoto Danilo. Per l'anno 2007, salvo improbabili novità dell'ultima ora, l'invio dev'essere fatto anche da professionisti e ditte individuali in contabilità semplificata.
Un saluto

----------


## nana'

Dovendo quindi inviare questo elenco, una ditta individuale che tiene per le vendite il registro dei corrispettivi ed il registro iva acquisti, inviera' solo i dati dei fornitori?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dovendo quindi inviare questo elenco, una ditta individuale che tiene per le vendite il registro dei corrispettivi ed il registro iva acquisti, inviera' solo i dati dei fornitori?

  Beh ..... sì !  :Smile:

----------


## NOEMI

Sicuramente Da Quest'anno Cioe' Relativamente Al 2007 Devono Compilare L'elenco Anche Loro.
Per Quanto Riguarda Le Schede Carburanti Vanno Inserite O Meno?

----------


## Niccolò

> Sicuramente Da Quest'anno Cioe' Relativamente Al 2007 Devono Compilare L'elenco Anche Loro.
> Per Quanto Riguarda Le Schede Carburanti Vanno Inserite O Meno?

  Niente schede carburanti  :Wink:

----------


## Niccolò

Caso: ho un cliente che emette corrispettivi e non ha fornitori con Partita IVA. Secondo voi devo inviare un elenco in bianco o non faccio niente?  :Confused:

----------


## Patty76

> Caso: ho un cliente che emette corrispettivi e non ha fornitori con Partita IVA. Secondo voi devo inviare un elenco in bianco o non faccio niente?

  Secondo me non devi fare niente, per quest'anno i fornitori senza p.iva sono esclusi!

----------


## Contabile

> Caso: ho un cliente che emette corrispettivi e non ha fornitori con Partita IVA.

  Curiosa questa casistica. Che attività svolge?

----------


## Niccolò

> Curiosa questa casistica. Che attività svolge?

  Restauratore. Ormai è a fine attività, il fondo è parte dell'immobile in cui vive, non credo abbia materiali, e se li ha non ho ancora ricevuto fatture a riguardo.

----------


## micc52

Le fatture di acquisto con riferimento all'art. 74 (esempio acquisti di libri o ricariche telefoniche) devono essere escluse dall'elenco  fornitori?
Grazie

----------


## Contabile

> grazie! quindi fa bene il mio software a non inserirle

  Una volta le norme si studiavano ora si applicano perché lo fa il software ma non si studiano  :Frown:

----------


## annade

> Una volta le norme si studiavano ora si applicano perché lo fa il software ma non si studiano

  QUOTO.... pensa se il software va in tilt.... sarà dura controllare.... :Frown: 
Buona giornata Gius

----------


## Giovigio

Le schede carburanti non vanno inserite nell'elenco.
Qualcuno sa dirmi se le fatture emesse nei confronti di clienti privati devono essere inserite?

----------


## Contabile

> Qualcuno sa dirmi se le fatture emesse nei confronti di clienti privati devono essere inserite?

  Le fatture emesse nei confronti di soggetti non titolari di partita Iva non vanno inserite.

----------


## Giovigio

cosi' non vanno inserite ne' quelle nei confronti di clienti privati ne dei condomini e associazioni.
Grazie non ero riuscita a trovare niente che mi schiarisse le idee

----------


## EMMEKAPPA

Quindi le fatture emesse nei confronti di condomini e associazioni non vanno in elenco? Loro a differenza del contribuente privato sono sostituti...

----------


## aprile

qual'è la scadenza?? 30-04??

----------


## Contabile

> Quindi le fatture emesse nei confronti di condomini e associazioni non vanno in elenco? Loro a differenza del contribuente privato sono sostituti...

  Il fatto che siano sostituti non ha nulla a che vedere con la presentazione degli elenchi CLI/FOR. Gli enti come i condomini e le associazioni se non svolgono attività commerciali non sono muniti di partiva IVA bensì di solo codice fiscale iniziante per 8 o 9

----------


## Contabile

> qual'è la scadenza?? 30-04??

  Il ventinove aprile

----------


## aprile

qual'è la scadenza?

----------


## aprile

io sapevo il 30-04, ma qualcuno dice anche il 15-04!

----------


## EMMEKAPPA

concordo con Contabile. 29 Aprile

----------


## Contabile

Io dico 29 aprile.  :Smile:  
Puoi verificare a pag. 10 qui  :Smile:

----------


## annade

> qual'è la scadenza?

  29 Aprile 2008

----------


## paolaraffaella

Noi avremmo questo piccolo problemuccio: 
appurato che i curatori fallimentari sono obbligati alla presentazione di sti' cavolo di elenchi........ nel caso di fallimento avvenuto durante l'anno 2007, gli elenchi devono contenere i dati riferiti all'intero anno oppure solo i dati dalla data del fallimento al 31.12.2007? 
Illuminateci per favore!!!!!!!  :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## annade

> 29 Aprile 2008

  Agenzia Entrate - Scadenzario fiscale: risultato ricerca

----------


## nico317

> QUOTO.... pensa se il software va in tilt.... sarà dura controllare....
> Buona giornata Gius

  D'accordissimo !!
Infatti, poichè sono all'antica, ho voluto controllare i totali dell'elenco con la dichiarazione Iva , considerando le poste rettificative relative alle ft. 2006 e registrate nel 2007 e ft. 2008 con data 2007 e così via.., togliendo i clienti  generati con ft. acq. reverse charge e, molto contenta, i dati quadravano .
In effetti non mi fido molto del software, devo sempre controllare alla vecchia maniera.
Ora però volevo chiedere :
Un cliente passivo R.C. è anche cliente normale, quindi solo per i movimenti relativi  a quest'ultimo tipo vanno inseriti nell'elenco. Se tolgo la spuntatura in anagrafica , me lo cancella tutto, quindi devo intervenire a mano, per modificarne gli importi.
Interperllato il programmatore, mi ha detto che loro consigliano l'istituzione di un "cliente generico reverse-charge" nel quale confluire tutte le ft. generate dagli acq. R.C.
Mi chiedo: ma è corretto questo sistema, al di là degli elenchi ?
Grazie a chiunque vorrà delucidarmi in merito ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Ora però volevo chiedere :
> Un cliente passivo R.C. è anche cliente normale, quindi solo per i movimenti relativi  a quest'ultimo tipo vanno inseriti nell'elenco. Se tolgo la spuntatura in anagrafica , me lo cancella tutto, quindi devo intervenire a mano, per modificarne gli importi.
> Interperllato il programmatore, mi ha detto che loro consigliano l'istituzione di un "cliente generico reverse-charge" nel quale confluire tutte le ft. generate dagli acq. R.C.
> Mi chiedo: ma è corretto questo sistema, al di là degli elenchi ?
> Grazie a chiunque vorrà delucidarmi in merito !

  Aiutati che Dio ti aiuta. 
E' una soluzione possibile. Tu effettui la registrazione ai fini IVA/ELENCHI utilizzando il dato CLIENTE/FORNITORE fittizio e a conclusione della registrazione sotto questo profilo effettui un giroconto contabile (dal cliente/fornitore fittizio a quello reale) per farti quadrare il tutto ai fini contabili.

----------


## nico317

> Aiutati che Dio ti aiuta. 
> E' una soluzione possibile. Tu effettui la registrazione ai fini IVA/ELENCHI utilizzando il dato CLIENTE/FORNITORE fittizio e a conclusione della registrazione sotto questo profilo effettui un giroconto contabile (dal cliente/fornitore fittizio a quello reale) per farti quadrare il tutto ai fini contabili.

  Grazie per la solerzia, ma penso che sia abbastanza complicata quest'ultima soluzione. Penso che , nel momento debba registrare una ft. acq. R.C., creerò un cliente con il nome effettivo e RC,  senza la spuntatura degli allegati, e quando farò una ft. regolare utilizzerò il conto cliente normale. Mi sembra più snella questa procedura, anche perchè non ne ho tanti di quest'ultimi casi.
Non sei d'accordo ? :Smile:

----------


## nico317

> Grazie per la solerzia, ma penso che sia abbastanza complicata quest'ultima soluzione. Penso che , nel momento debba registrare una ft. acq. R.C., creerò un cliente con il nome effettivo e RC,  senza la spuntatura degli allegati, e quando farò una ft. regolare utilizzerò il conto cliente normale. Mi sembra più snella questa procedura, anche perchè non ne ho tanti di quest'ultimi casi.
> Non sei d'accordo ?

  aggiungo :
ho creato un sezionale per le fatture create da R.C., sul quale andrebbe registrato il cliente fittizio  e non credo sia regolare .

----------


## LANNA

> Le fatture di acquisto con riferimento all'art. 74 (esempio acquisti di libri o ricariche telefoniche) devono essere escluse dall'elenco  fornitori?
> Grazie

  
si sono escluse

----------


## Contabile

Due elenchi, per come la vedo, uno per la fase ante ed uno per la fase post fallimento.

----------


## fabioalessandro

mi accodo
29 aprile

----------


## house

Salve a tutti.
Sempre sugli elenchi clienti fornitori, devono farlo anche i soggetti che sono in 398?
Grazie

----------


## LOGOSISTEMI

B gionro, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
dove posso trovare informazioni relative all'argomento sopra citatp?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> B gionro, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
> dove posso trovare informazioni relative all'argomento sopra citatp?

  Su questo sito, oppure sul forum, usando la funzione "cerca". 
Ma io ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata al sito.

----------


## LOGOSISTEMI

quale sito scusa

----------


## iam

quello dove stai navigando in questo momento!!

----------


## annade

> B gionro, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
> dove posso trovare informazioni relative all'argomento sopra citatp?

  Vedi qua..... ma ti consiglio il forum.... http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...bre%202007.pdf

----------


## Patty76

> quale sito scusa

  Il sito principale dove trovi anche questo forum.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Il sito è pieno di articoli..... 
Per elenchi clienti e fornitori guarda questo!  :Wink:

----------


## iam

> Il sito principale dove trovi anche questo forum.  
> Il sito è pieno di articoli..... 
> Per elenchi clienti e fornitori guarda questo!

  .... e non se lo toglie il vizio di allegare pagine dedicate solo agli abbonati....

----------


## Patty76

> .... e non se lo toglie il vizio di allegare pagine dedicate solo agli abbonati....

  ....io ho la password memorizzata...per cui per me non c'è differenza tra articoli per abbonati e articoli a libero accesso.... 
una volta entrata la prima volta....non li distinguo più!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LANNA

> B gionro, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
> dove posso trovare informazioni relative all'argomento sopra citatp?

  circolare agenzia entrate 53e del 03/10/07

----------


## francy

Buongiorno a tutti. Ennesimo dubbio riguardante gli elenchi! Volevo chiedervi se un commerciante ( ad esempio negozio di computer) certifica le proprie vendite con l'emissione dello scontrino, e a richiesta del cliente rilascia anche la fattura allegando lo scontrino. In  contabilità registro solo i corrispettivi senza contare le fatture emesse. E' obbligato a inviare l'elenco, visto che le fatture emesse non vengono registrate, ma solo conservate?
Se sì, vale anche per un'artigiano che emette sì,  fatture, e poi riporta tutto sul registro dei corrispettivi, e in contabilità, ovviamente registro solo i corrispettivi, secondo voi devo fare l'elenco dei clienti? Anche se la fatture emesse sono indirizzate tutte a privati? Grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà aiutarmi!!! :Confused:  :Frown: Ciao!!!

----------


## Patty76

> Buongiorno a tutti. Ennesimo dubbio riguardante gli elenchi! Volevo chiedervi se un commerciante ( ad esempio negozio di computer) certifica le proprie vendite con l'emissione dello scontrino, e a richiesta del cliente rilascia anche la fattura allegando lo scontrino. In  contabilità registro solo i corrispettivi senza contare le fatture emesse. E' obbligato a inviare l'elenco, visto che le fatture emesse non vengono registrate, ma solo conservate?
> Se sì, vale anche per un'artigiano che emette sì,  fatture, e poi riporta tutto sul registro dei corrispettivi, e in contabilità, ovviamente registro solo i corrispettivi, secondo voi devo fare l'elenco dei clienti? Anche se la fatture emesse sono indirizzate tutte a privati? Grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà aiutarmi!!!Ciao!!!

  Se le fatture emesse sono tutte a privati non devi compilare l'elenco...almeno per quest'anno i non titolari di partita iva sono esclusi dall'elenco!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> quale sito scusa

   :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## bea69

anche per le fatture fatte ai titolari di P.iva ma registrate nel registro dei corrispettivi. 
Dall'anno prossimo, invece devi indicare tutti i dati dei clienti sia con che senza P.iva.

----------


## stu

Vi risulta che anche quest'anno si possa omettere di includere nell'elenco clienti e fornitori le schede carburante? 
Vi ringrazio. Buona giornata

----------


## Niccolò

> Vi risulta che anche quest'anno si possa omettere di includere nell'elenco clienti e fornitori le schede carburante? 
> Vi ringrazio. Buona giornata

  Sì, ci risulta  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

> .... e non se lo toglie il vizio di allegare pagine dedicate solo agli abbonati....

  E qual è il problema? 
Il mio abbonamento risulta *scaduto* il 14 marzo 2009 (FUTURISTI al C.T.) ma li leggo lo stesso gli articoli.... nella vita è tutto relativo  :Big Grin:

----------


## ferario1

ma le imprese in contabilità semplificata per anno 2007 sono obbligate all'invio dell'elenco clienti e fornitori?

----------


## LANNA

> ma le imprese in contabilità semplificata per anno 2007 sono obbligate all'invio dell'elenco clienti e fornitori?

  Per il 2007 si, contrariamente al 2006, non c'è distinzione di contabilità, tranne coloro che erano in franchigia.

----------


## tempest1@inwind.it

Domana urgente: 
Le registrazioni di fatture eseguite nell'esercizio 2008 con data documento 2007 (ad esclusione  delle note credito) rientrano nell'allegato di quest'anno?
Ringrazio anticipatamente.

----------


## seta

> Domana urgente: 
> Le registrazioni di fatture eseguite nell'esercizio 2008 con data documento 2007 (ad esclusione  delle note credito) rientrano nell'allegato di quest'anno?
> Ringrazio anticipatamente.

  
Certamente si :Smile:

----------


## gaspare5127

Qualcuno sa chiarirmi se i soggetti che hanno optato per i regimi  marginali di cui agli art 13 e 14 della L. 388/2000 sono obbligati alla presentazione degli elenchi??? Sarebbe il colmo...  Prima mi dicono che non è prevista la registrazione delle fatture ai fini IVA  e poi mi obbligano all'elenco...  :Mad:

----------


## lucamarabese

Salve a tutti,
gli importi dei crediti del Cliente Asl derivanti dalle distinte riepilogatve mensili 
sono escluse dall'elenco? Tali distinte non vengono registrate come fatture ma come documento contabile.
Grazie.

----------


## rscure

solo fatture e P.Iva 
Scurelli Dott.Raffaele

----------


## lucamarabese

Un altro quesito.
per le fatture ad esigibilità differità vale la data di emissione o la data di riscossione?

----------


## rscure

emissione 
Scurelli Dott.Raffaele

----------


## Patty76

Le fatture acquisto con iva art. 15 non vanno indicate nell'elenco, vero?

----------


## rscure

no, cio&#232;  non vanno indicate (per evitare incompr.) 
Scurelli Dott.Raffaele

----------


## annti

rispondo solo ora a contabile perchè non avevo ancora letto la risposta...non è che mi affido solo al software altrimenti non avrei chiesto nessun parere e magari non me ne sarei nemmeno accorta...non mi fido di nessun software!!! :Frown:

----------


## fsdn2003

salve, ho un grosso dubbio:
un mio cliente vende beni solo ad enti pubblici e sulle ft di vendita non viene mai indicata la p.i., il cliente dice che gli enti non hanno p.i., possibile?
come mi devo comportare?
grazie

----------


## fsdn2003

scusate l'ignoranza, ma credevo si potessero escludere solo le operazioni per fatture di importo inferiore a 154.94, o per ft emesse annotate nel reg. corrispettivi, oltre le n.variazione anni precedenti.. come mai escludete anche le schede carburante?? grazie

----------


## fsdn2003

ed ancora vi prego di illuminarmi...se qualche buon samaritano passa da queste parti..per i seguenti punti:
1. le fatture con iva esente o iva art 74 (es. libri, valori bollati, assicurazioni, ecc) si devono inserire? e con iva n.i.?
2. le ft. per servizi o beni uso promiscuo (es. utenze per studio nell'abitazione) si inseriscono per intero o per la % di detrazione, e se vi sono anche importi n.i. o iva esclusa indico pure quelli, no?
3. autofattura per cessione auto da p.i. a c.f. non va inserita, vero?
4. i promotori finanziari che fanno fatture vendita senza iva non devono compilare gli enechi clienti ma solo fornitori eventualmente, giusto?
giuro che se mi rispondete a questo pòpò di domande non mi faccio più viva sugli elenchi...
grazie e ciao a tutti

----------


## Speedy

> salve, ho un grosso dubbio:
> un mio cliente vende beni solo ad enti pubblici e sulle ft di vendita non viene mai indicata la p.i., il cliente dice che gli enti non hanno p.i., possibile?
> come mi devo comportare?
> grazie

  Gli enti pubblici che non svolgono attività commerciale non hanno la partita iva, ma soltanto il codice fiscale.
Quindi negli elenchi relativi al 2007 possono essere omessi, mentre negli elenchi relativi al 2008 andranno inseriti.

----------


## Speedy

> ed ancora vi prego di illuminarmi...se qualche buon samaritano passa da queste parti..per i seguenti punti:
> 1. le fatture con iva esente o iva art 74 (es. libri, valori bollati, assicurazioni, ecc) si devono inserire? e con iva n.i.?
> 2. le ft. per servizi o beni uso promiscuo (es. utenze per studio nell'abitazione) si inseriscono per intero o per la % di detrazione, e se vi sono anche importi n.i. o iva esclusa indico pure quelli, no?
> 3. autofattura per cessione auto da p.i. a c.f. non va inserita, vero?
> 4. i promotori finanziari che fanno fatture vendita senza iva non devono compilare gli enechi clienti ma solo fornitori eventualmente, giusto?
> giuro che se mi rispondete a questo pòpò di domande non mi faccio più viva sugli elenchi...
> grazie e ciao a tutti

  1- Le fatture esenti iva art.10 o non imponibili articoli 8-9 vanno inserite. Le fatture art.74 (libri, ecc.) non vanno inserite
2- Le fatture con iva parzialmente detraibile o totalmente indetraibile vanno comunque inserite per intero, ad esclusione degli importi esclusi o fuori campo iva
3- Per l'anno 2007 non va inserita
4- Il promotore che emette fattura verso un soggetto iva deve compilare l'elenco clienti, in quanto le fatture esenti iva vanno comunque inserite 
Ciao

----------


## Niccolò

> scusate l'ignoranza, ma credevo si potessero escludere solo le operazioni per fatture di importo inferiore a 154.94, o per ft emesse annotate nel reg. corrispettivi, oltre le n.variazione anni precedenti.. come mai escludete anche le schede carburante?? grazie

  Aspetta, si possono escludere le fatture inferiori a 154 solo se registrate collettivamente. Per la scheda carburante, ora non ho riferimenti normativi sotto mano, ma credo che il principio dell'esclusione sia legato all'assenza di un titolare della fattura.

----------


## LANNA

La scheda carburanti non è una fattura. Scusate se io ho una scheda carburanti con 10 rifornimenti fatti in 10 diversi distributori, chi metto come fornitore?
Ovviamente non si include.

----------


## albydotcom

Si corretto

----------


## fsdn2003

già, ma se il fornitore è sempre lo stesso???

----------


## sifabbroni

Buonasera, vorrei sapere se chi è in regime delle nuove iniziative produttive è esonerato dall invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori. Grazie

----------


## LANNA

> già, ma se il fornitore è sempre lo stesso???

   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :Confused:

----------


## Lorena2546

> già, ma se il fornitore è sempre lo stesso???

  Se il fornitore di carburante &#232; sempre lo stesso, vi mettete d'accordo ed invece che compilare la scheda carburante utilizzi una scheda che registra i rifornimenti fatti. Poi a fine mese il distributore emetter&#224; regolare fattura. 
---------------------
Lorena

----------


## tempest1@inwind.it

Il Fornitore Bolla Doganale Deve Essere Inserito Nell'allegato 2007ringrazio Anticipatamente

----------


## Niccolò

> Se il fornitore di carburante è sempre lo stesso, vi mettete d'accordo ed invece che compilare la scheda carburante utilizzi una scheda che registra i rifornimenti fatti. Poi a fine mese il distributore emetterà regolare fattura. 
> ---------------------
> Lorena

  Non capisco perchè complicarsi la vita quando è semplice  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedy

> Il Fornitore Bolla Doganale Deve Essere Inserito Nell'allegato 2007ringrazio Anticipatamente

  No, non va inserito.

----------


## micc52

Gli importi di fatture non imponibili per l'art. 15 (rimborso spese immatricolazione auto) sono esclusi dall'elenco fornitori? 
Gli importi di fatture non imponibili per l'art. 30 (vendita auto usata) sono esclusi dall'elenco clienti? 
Grazie.

----------


## fabio006

Ho guardato i vari post precedenti, ma non mi sono ancora chiari due punti: 
1- se nel 2007 ho ricevuto delle note di credito per raggiungimento bonus su acquisti relativi ad anni precedenti (non imponibile iva art. 26) devo inserirli in elenco oppure no? 
2- nel campo codice fiscale soggetto obbligato, voi inserite il codice fiscale del rappresentante legale della società (sas nel mio caso) o serve solo in casi particolari (operazioni straordinarie...)? 
Grazie

----------


## Contabile

Guida del Commercialista Telematico sull'argomento CLI FOR a cura del dott. D'Andò. Da leggere qui

----------


## pipelly

La fattura per i carburanti non è regolare, è obbligatoria la scheda.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Qualcuno sa chiarirmi se i soggetti che hanno optato per i regimi  marginali di cui agli art 13 e 14 della L. 388/2000 sono obbligati alla presentazione degli elenchi??? Sarebbe il colmo...  Prima mi dicono che non è prevista la registrazione delle fatture ai fini IVA  e poi mi obbligano all'elenco...

  http://www.commercialistatelematico....fornitori.html

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Gli importi di fatture non imponibili per l'art. 15 (rimborso spese immatricolazione auto) sono esclusi dall'elenco fornitori? 
> Gli importi di fatture non imponibili per l'art. 30 (vendita auto usata) sono esclusi dall'elenco clienti? 
> Grazie.

  http://www.commercialistatelematico....fornitori.html

----------


## pipelly

Nella sezione fornitori dellelenco cli e for di un medico ( esente art. 10 ), viene richiesto limporto delle operazioni imponibili e liva relativa, ora anche se il medico non ha diritto alla detrazione, infatti le fatture sono registrate come operazioni con iva indetraibile, mi sembra di aver capito che comunque devo presentare l'elenco e che nellelenco devo inserire imponibile ed iva comunque, a prescindere dal fatto che il medico non detragga liva sugli acquisti.
Ad esempio se il medico ha spese telefoniche per 1200, 1000 + 200 di iva, nonostante liva non sia detratta dovro inserire nellelenco operazioni imponibili 1000, iva afferente 200.
Lo stesso discorso vale per un mediatore creditizio che emette solo fatture esenti e quindi non ha diritto alla detrazione sugli acquisti.
Mi date conferma?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Confermato. 
ciao   

> Nella sezione fornitori dellelenco cli e for di un medico ( esente art. 10 ), viene richiesto limporto delle operazioni imponibili e liva relativa, ora anche se il medico non ha diritto alla detrazione, infatti le fatture sono registrate come operazioni con iva indetraibile, mi sembra di aver capito che comunque devo presentare l'elenco e che nellelenco devo inserire imponibile ed iva comunque, a prescindere dal fatto che il medico non detragga liva sugli acquisti.
> Ad esempio se il medico ha spese telefoniche per 1200, 1000 + 200 di iva, nonostante liva non sia detratta dovro inserire nellelenco operazioni imponibili 1000, iva afferente 200.
> Lo stesso discorso vale per un mediatore creditizio che emette solo fatture esenti e quindi non ha diritto alla detrazione sugli acquisti.
> Mi date conferma?

----------


## pipelly

che velocità Danilo!!!!!
Grazie.

----------


## paolaraffaella

:Confused: Curiosa questa categoria..... ma chi sono quelli in 398? Intendevi forse quelli in 388 ossia quelli con il regime fiscale agevolato nuove iniziative imprenditoriali?
Se sono loro.....allora sono tenuti.  :Wink:

----------


## paolaraffaella

Abbiamo un piccolo problemuccio.........
Accertato che le procedure concorsuali sono obbligate all'invio di sti' elenchi, nel caso che il fallimento sia avvenuto durante l'anno 2007, gli elenchi devono contenere i dati di tutto l'anno o solo quelli relativi al periodo data fallimento 31.12.2007?
Illuminateci le menti!!!!! Grazie.  :EEK!:  :Frown:

----------


## Patty76

> Abbiamo un piccolo problemuccio.........
> Accertato che le procedure concorsuali sono obbligate all'invio di sti' elenchi, nel caso che il fallimento sia avvenuto durante l'anno 2007, gli elenchi devono contenere i dati di tutto l'anno o solo quelli relativi al periodo data fallimento 31.12.2007?
> Illuminateci le menti!!!!! Grazie.

  Ti hanno già risposto qui! 
Inutile postare di nuovo il quesito!  :Frown:

----------


## neongio

secondo voi devono farli per il 2007 
UN CENTRO SPORTIVO UNIVERSITARIO (CUS) 
UNA GUIDA TURISTICA FORFETTINO 
?? 
nessuno sa darmi una risposta
per il 2006 non lo hanno fatto..

----------


## danilo sciuto

Leggi qua.   

> secondo voi devono farli per il 2007 
> UN CENTRO SPORTIVO UNIVERSITARIO (CUS) 
> UNA GUIDA TURISTICA FORFETTINO 
> ?? 
> nessuno sa darmi una risposta
> per il 2006 non lo hanno fatto..

----------


## neongio

> Leggi qua.

  è un area riservata - non ho accesso
puoi incollare qui o scrivermi un msg privato? grazie mille

----------


## Contabile

> è un area riservata - non ho accesso
> puoi incollare qui o scrivermi un msg privato? grazie mille

  
E' come dire comprati la macchina che poi io la uso......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Non è possibile quello che chiedi  :Smile:

----------


## neongio

> E' come dire comprati la macchina che poi io la uso......  
> Non è possibile quello che chiedi

  questo lo capisco, ed è giusto.
mi aspettavo solamente una cortesia, visto le innumerevoli domande e risposte poste fin ora. bastava un si o un no...non ho chiesto una cosa così impegnativa

----------


## paolaraffaella

> Ti hanno già risposto qui! 
> Inutile postare di nuovo il quesito!

  
Abbiamo postato di nuovo il quesito perche' solo "contabile" ci ha fornito una sua interpretazione!!! Tu invece che risposta ci dai?????

----------


## danilo sciuto

Direi che un parere solo, sopratutto se dato da Contabile, basti ed avanzi !! 
ciao  :Smile:    

> Abbiamo postato di nuovo il quesito perche' solo "contabile" ci ha fornito una sua interpretazione!!! Tu invece che risposta ci dai?????

----------


## danilo sciuto

> questo lo capisco, ed è giusto.
> mi aspettavo solamente una cortesia, visto le innumerevoli domande e risposte poste fin ora. bastava un si o un no...non ho chiesto una cosa così impegnativa

  Vero, non hai chiesto una cosa impegnativa, ma una cosa scorretta verso gli utenti abbonati. 
ciao

----------


## neongio

> Vero, non hai chiesto una cosa impegnativa, ma una cosa scorretta verso gli utenti abbonati. 
> ciao

  ma scusate, allora a questo punto non riesco a capire cosa posso o non posso chiedere...
se rimandiamo tutte le domande all'area riservata cosa resta da dirsi qui?
ho posto solo una domanda come tantissime altre di centinaia di utenti...grazie in anticipo per il chiarimento

----------


## Contabile

Si pu&#242; chiedere di tutto sul forum, ci mancherebbe. Per molti, tuttavia, il forum &#232; un avere (e per tanti un pretendere) consulenza a titolo gratuito e di certo non &#232; questo lo spirito stesso del forum. 
Una ricerca dettagliata prima di postare le tue due domande ti avrebbe permesso gi&#224; di trovare le risposte. L'argomento &#232; stato trattato.

----------


## Patty76

> Abbiamo postato di nuovo il quesito perche' solo "contabile" ci ha fornito una sua interpretazione!!! Tu invece che risposta ci dai?????

  Che non posso che quotare Contabile.... 
in caso contrario ti avremmo già risposto...e in molti!  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> E' come dire comprati la macchina che poi io la uso......  
> Non è possibile quello che chiedi

  
E io che volevo chiederti dove avevi lasciato la chiavi.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Abbiamo postato di nuovo il quesito perche' solo "contabile" ci ha fornito una sua interpretazione!!! Tu invece che risposta ci dai?????

  "solo contabile"...  :EEK!:  
Sarebbe stato meglio dire "ringrazio Contabile che mi ha risposto"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## deny

scusate, ho da chiedervi un chiarimento anche se penso che lo avete già affrontato  come problema. Voi le operazioni in reverse change le includete negli elenchi?

----------


## Contabile

> scusate, ho da chiedervi un chiarimento anche se penso che lo avete già affrontato  come problema. Voi le operazioni in reverse change le includete negli elenchi?

  Ti uccido.  :Big Grin:  Stavo andando a cercarti i post dove se ne è parlato e tu già duplichi la richiesta? Non si fà così, ci fai perdere tempo  :Big Grin:

----------


## deny

scusami :Frown:  la mia intenzione era proprio di non farvi perdere tempo. perdonami dai. lo so che in fondo sei buono

----------


## danilo sciuto

> scusami la mia intenzione era proprio di non farvi perdere tempo. perdonami dai. lo so che in fondo sei buono

  Ok, dai, ti perdoniamo.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Eccoti il link ad un articolo fresco fresco in cui si parla di questo !

----------


## deny

vi ringrazio comunque, anche se l'accesso mi è negato. mi dici come fare per abbonarmi?

----------


## Contabile

> buongiorno
> per gli agricoltori c'è l'obbligo di presentare l'elenco clienti e fornitori per il 2007?

   

> Al momento sembra di si. Gli esoneri valevano solo per gli elenchi riferiti al 2006.

  
Modifico la mia risposta. 
Presentano gli elenchi CLI FOR gli agricoltori che non si avvalgono del regime di esonero cui allart. 34 comma 6 D.P.R. 633/72

----------


## roby

> vi ringrazio comunque, anche se l'accesso mi è negato. mi dici come fare per abbonarmi?

  Puoi partire da qui:  commercialista Telematico, informazioni e novità fiscali,societario,lavoro per imprenditori, professionisti, Abbonamenti

----------


## Contabile

Ebbi modo di suggerire un abbonamento prova per gli utenti del forum del valore di 10 - 15 euro da utilizzare per una max due settimane. 
Admin ci pensi. Tentare non nuoce  :Smile:  
Un altro suggerimento per il "form" del forum l'ho dato stamane al dott. Sciuto.

----------


## Niccolò

> Ebbi modo di suggerire un abbonamento prova per gli utenti del forum del valore di 10 - 15 euro da utilizzare per una max due settimane. 
> Admin ci pensi. Tentare non nuoce  
> Un altro suggerimento per il "form" del forum l'ho dato stamane al dott. Sciuto.

  Quoto, e mi complimento con la creatività di Contabile  :Smile:

----------


## ivan

Ma chi ha chiuso la p.iva nel 2007 è tenuto alla comunicazione dell'elenco clienti fornitori??? e chi ha chiuso a Marzo 2008???

----------


## Robi

> ...abbonamento prova per gli utenti del forum del valore di 10 - 15 euro da utilizzare per una max due settimane.

  E a quelli che l'hanno gi&#224; fatto???  :Mad:  
Aspettano il panettone???  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Tranquillo; la proposta degli abbonamenti prova è stata accantonata.
Per far "provare" gli articoli del C.T. possono bastare gli articoli pubblici, che non sono pochi. 
Per il tuo panettone devi ritentare ....  :Smile:      

> E a quelli che l'hanno già fatto???  
> Aspettano il panettone???

----------


## Ruben

> Ok, dai, ti perdoniamo.  
> Eccoti il link ad un articolo fresco fresco in cui si parla di questo !

  Scusate ma in questo articolo si dice che le operazioni attive in reverse charge vanno nel campo *operazioni imponibili con IVA non esposta in fattura*.
La cosa mi lascia perplesso. :Confused: 
Dalla famosa circolare 53 del 2007 si evinceva che qui ci andavano regime del margine ed agenzie viaggi mentre le operazioni attive in reverse charge mi sembrava di capire che andavano nel campo *operazioni imponibili* .

----------


## swami

> Scusate ma in questo articolo si dice che le operazioni attive in reverse charge vanno nel campo *operazioni imponibili con IVA non esposta in fattura*.
> La cosa mi lascia perplesso.
> Dalla famosa circolare 53 del 2007 si evinceva che qui ci andavano regime del margine ed agenzie viaggi mentre le operazioni attive in reverse charge mi sembrava di capire che andavano nel campo *operazioni imponibili* .

  fatture ricevute in reverse tra le operazioni imponibili, fatture emesse tra le operazioni imponibili con iva nn esposta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ruben

> fatture ricevute in reverse tra le operazioni imponibili, fatture emesse tra le operazioni imponibili con iva nn esposta

  però la circolare dice che vanno tra le  _operazioni imponibili senza l'indicazione dell'imposta_ 
non tra le  _operazioni imponibili con iva non esposta_.

----------


## swami

> per&#242; la circolare dice che vanno tra le  _operazioni imponibili senza l'indicazione dell'imposta_ 
> non tra le  _operazioni imponibili con iva non esposta_.

  azz ... rileggendo la circolare mi hai fatto venire il dubbio ...  :Cool:   
"...Diversamente, nelle ipotesi di cui all’articolo 17 quinto e sesto comma lettera a) del dPR n. 633 del 1972 (acquisto di materiale d’oro e d’argento e le prestazioni di servizi rese nel settore edile da soggetti subappaltatori) e in quelle di cui all’articolo 74, commi 7 e 8 (acquisti di rottami e metalli non ferrosi) il cedente emette fattura senza addebitare l’imposta e il cessionario integra il documento con l’Iva e ne assolve l’imposta mediante l’annotazione della fattura sia nel registro delle vendite che in quello degli acquisti. In tale circostanza, il cedente deve annotare l’operazione nell’elenco clienti nel campo delle operazioni imponibili senza l’indicazione dell’imposta. Il cessionario, a sua volta, deve inserire l’operazione nell’elenco fornitori nel campo delle operazioni imponibili con indicazione dell’imposta...."

----------


## vincenzo0

Infatti, nell'articolo pubblicato oggi, tale aspetto viene concluso nel seguente modo, cosi come prevede la circolare citata: 
In sostanza, nel regime di reverse charge interno loperazione soggiace allIVA, tuttavia si crea uninversione in relazione al soggetto individuato come soggetto nei cui confronti limposta diviene esigibile.  
Proprio in ragione di ciò il cedente deve annotare loperazione nellelenco clienti nel campo delle «operazioni imponibili senza lindicazione dellimposta».  
Il cessionario, a sua volta, indicherà loperazione nellelenco fornitori nel campo delle «operazioni imponibili con indicazione dellimposta».    

> azz ... rileggendo la circolare mi hai fatto venire il dubbio ...   
> "...Diversamente, nelle ipotesi di cui allarticolo 17 quinto e sesto comma lettera a) del dPR n. 633 del 1972 (acquisto di materiale doro e dargento e le prestazioni di servizi rese nel settore edile da soggetti subappaltatori) e in quelle di cui allarticolo 74, commi 7 e 8 (acquisti di rottami e metalli non ferrosi) il cedente emette fattura senza addebitare limposta e il cessionario integra il documento con lIva e ne assolve limposta mediante lannotazione della fattura sia nel registro delle vendite che in quello degli acquisti. In tale circostanza, il cedente deve annotare loperazione nellelenco clienti nel campo delle operazioni imponibili senza lindicazione dellimposta. Il cessionario, a sua volta, deve inserire loperazione nellelenco fornitori nel campo delle operazioni imponibili con indicazione dellimposta...."

----------


## cinque

Scusate, non vorrei ripetere questioni già affrontate, ma la mia domanda è più organizzativa...
io sto controllando ogni nominativo con un sito per controllare se la denominazione è corretta, e poi controllo la partita iva con il sito dell'ADE. Ora il mio capo dice che così perdiamo troppo tempo, che tanto se il cliente o fornitore ha cambiato denominazione o partita iva successivamente alla registrazione della fattura, io non devo modificare quello che avevo registrato a suo tempo.
E' giusto così o è lui che è.... :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Concordo con lui; l'importante è che al momento della fattura la p.i. e il c.f. siano corretti. 
ciao   

> Scusate, non vorrei ripetere questioni già affrontate, ma la mia domanda è più organizzativa...
> io sto controllando ogni nominativo con un sito per controllare se la denominazione è corretta, e poi controllo la partita iva con il sito dell'ADE. Ora il mio capo dice che così perdiamo troppo tempo, che tanto se il cliente o fornitore ha cambiato denominazione o partita iva successivamente alla registrazione della fattura, io non devo modificare quello che avevo registrato a suo tempo.
> E' giusto così o è lui che è....

----------


## LANNA

> Scusate, non vorrei ripetere questioni già affrontate, ma la mia domanda è più organizzativa...
> io sto controllando ogni nominativo con un sito per controllare se la denominazione è corretta, e poi controllo la partita iva con il sito dell'ADE. Ora il mio capo dice che così perdiamo troppo tempo, che tanto se il cliente o fornitore ha cambiato denominazione o partita iva successivamente alla registrazione della fattura, io non devo modificare quello che avevo registrato a suo tempo.
> E' giusto così o è lui che è....

  Penso di si, l'elenco deve riportare i dati del cliente o fornitore che aveva nell'anno 2007, se c'è una variazione dopo figurerà nel 2008, se una ditta ha cambiato p.iva nello stesso anno, a mio avviso occorre compilare 2 righi diversi, se ha cambito denominazione o sede, il soggetto resta comunque lo stesso, in questi casi il mio software unisce il tutto in un unico cliente o fornitore.

----------


## cinque

ok...grazie mille! Il capo ha sempre ragione... :Smile:

----------


## ale70

Salve a tutti, vorrei ritornare un attimo sui regimi agevolati di cui agli artt. 13 e 14 D Lgs. 288/2000 (nuove iniziative produttive e marginali) x l'anno 2007 
Nella Circ. 53/2007 punto 2.2.1. "Soggetti esonerati a regime" NON sono previsiti i regimi agevolati. Ciò lascerebbe presumere che questi soggetti, benché esonerati dalla regstrazione Iva delle fatture attive e passive, debbano presentare elenco cl. e for. 
La stessa Circ. 53/2007 punti 3.1.1.2. e 3.2.2.2. (pur essendo rubricati "Esoneri per gli anni 2006 e 2007") prevedono, tra l'altro, che dall'elenco devono essere escluse le fatture emesse e ricevute nell'ambito dei regimi agevolati (artt. 13 e 14 D.Lgs. 388/2000). 
Ora mi chiedo, e forse rischio di essere benale, visto che la circolare NON ESONERA espressamente tali soggetti dalla PRESENTAZIONE dell'elenco ma dispone solo L'ESCLUSIONE dallo stesso delle fatture emesse e ricevute, potrebbe ipotizzarsi una presentazione "in bianco" dell'elenco in questione? cioè il contribuente in regime agevolato indica solo i suoi dati anagrafici e basta? 
Oppure secondo voi la Circ. intende riferirsi solo ai casi di multiattività ed in questo caso verrebbero indicate solo le fatture relative alle attività NON agevolate? 
Lo so che una presentazione in bianco non ha molto senso ma ad esempio, se non sbaglio, le dichiarazioni fiscali vanno presentate in bianco anche in caso di mancata attività.... e nel caso in esame non si tratta di dichiarazione bensì di comunicazione, però...

----------


## paoing

Scusate ma non riesco a trovare se avete già parlato di questo argomento: i promotori finanziari con opzione 36-bis sono esonerati oltre che dalla dichiarazione iva anche dall'elenco clienti/fornitori?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non ne abbiamo parlato, infatti. 
Premesso che non mi risulta che i promotori finanziari possano godere dalla dispensa di cui al 36 bis, la risposta è negativa. 
ciao   

> Scusate ma non riesco a trovare se avete già parlato di questo argomento: i promotori finanziari con opzione 36-bis sono esonerati oltre che dalla dichiarazione iva anche dall'elenco clienti/fornitori?

----------


## LANNA

Anche io mi pongo il problema per un promotore, la circolare 53E non mi sembra faccia espressamente esclusioni in merito, il promotore effettua operazioni esenti, non scarica l'iva, ma penso che anche se non tenuto alla dichiarazione iva debba presentare l'elenco clienti e fornitori, al pari dei medici.

----------


## paoing

molti promotori esercitano l'opzione ex art. 36-bis: nel caso il promotore effettui solo operazioni esenti conviene, in quanto a fronte dell'indetraibilità totale dell'iva (che ci sarebbe comunque) non hanno obblighi di registrazione e dichiarazione iva

----------


## paoing

nella circolare al punto 2.1 si dice: "Sono, altresì, obbligati alla trasmissione degli elenchi anche i soggetti che si avvalgono della dispensa da adempimenti per le operazioni esenti, in relazione alle operazioni diverse da quelle per le quali si fruisce della dispensa dalla fatturazione". Dunque sembra che l'obbligo ci sia solo se ci sono operazioni diverse da quelle esenti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> molti promotori esercitano l'opzione ex art. 36-bis: nel caso il promotore effettui solo operazioni esenti conviene, in quanto a fronte dell'indetraibilità totale dell'iva (che ci sarebbe comunque) non hanno obblighi di registrazione e dichiarazione iva

  Sarà .....
a me risulta che tutti i promotori finanziari emettano fattura (le emette la casa mandante in nome e per conto loro), e che non facciano comunque la dichiarazione Iva, a prescindere da qualsiasi opzione. 
ciao

----------


## paoing

In caso di opzione 36-bis l'obbligo di emissione di fattura c'&#232; solo se richiesta dal cliente.. e dunque le varie SIM emettono effettivamente una fattura in nome e per conto loro; tuttavia la dispensa per gli adempimenti permane; e tuttavia mi risulta ci sia solo se si esercita l'opzione

----------


## Robi

Mi accodo per una conferma sull'allegato clienti fornitori:
le operazioni derivanti da passaggi interni non vanno riportate, vi risulta??

----------


## Contabile

> Mi accodo per una conferma sull'allegato clienti fornitori:
> le operazioni derivanti da passaggi interni non vanno riportate, vi risulta??

  Non vanno riportate

----------


## Robi

> Non vanno riportate

  Grazie!!!  :Smile:

----------


## cucci cucci

Salve,
i soggetti che certificano i ricavi con i blocchettari ricevute fiscali/fatture (artigiani, ristoranti, ecc) devono compilare l'elenco clienti? 
Le attività relative a prestazioni sanitarie, quindi esenti iva, devono compilare gli elenchi? 
grazie in anticipo per i chiarimenti

----------


## nana'

Facendo un veloce riepilogo e pratico,  per l'anno 2007, si considerano per l'elenco clienti solo le fatture emesse nei confronti dei titolari di partita iva, restano esclusi corrispettivi derivanti da scontrini e ricevute, sono escluse operazioni intracomunitarie.
Per l'elenco fornitori anno 2007, si considerano solo fatture ricevute da soggetti italiani con partita iva.
Nel caso di un medico che emette fatture esenti,come considero le fatture dei fornitori nell'elenco fornitori 2007, dato che si tratta di costi con iva indetraibile, (pro rata = 0)?
posso rappresentare questi costi come operazioni imponibili ed conseguente iva, qual e' la loro originaria natura indipendentemente dalla loro detraibilità?
grazie sempre

----------


## nana'

Leggendo la circolare n.53/2007 sull'elenco clienti e fornitori non mi risulta chiaro se i soggetti aderenti a regimi agevolati (art 13 e 14 ex l .388/2000) devono presentare o meno l'elenco per l'anno 2007.
Mi aiutate a chiarirmi un po' le idee????

----------


## marco.M

In merito al medico (io ho un caso analogo), da come ho letto io la circolare, va inviato l'elenco fornitori, mentre va inviato l'elenco clienti solo se ha fatto fatture con iva. 
Per i regimi agevoleti, invece, la circolare non fa menzione in quanto indica come esclusi solo coloro che sono (erano) in franchigia. Quindi, sempre secondo me, deovrebbero essere inclusi tra i soggetti obbligati all'invio.
Un saluto

----------


## lauramanci

Ho "spulciato" tutte le pagine dell'argomento, ma ancora non mi sono ben chiare 2 questioni:
- i soggetti che nel 2007 rientravano nelle nuove iniziative L.388/2000 devono inviare l'elenco? Cercando di qua e di là ho letto opinioni constrastanti....ma secondo me non devono.
- come ci si comporta con le note di credito arrivate nel 2008 e riferite a fatture del 2007?
Grazie anticipatamente a chi vorrà aiutarmi!  :Smile:

----------


## nic

> Ho "spulciato" tutte le pagine dell'argomento, ma ancora non mi sono ben chiare 2 questioni:
> - i soggetti che nel 2007 rientravano nelle nuove iniziative L.388/2000 devono inviare l'elenco? Cercando di qua e di là ho letto opinioni constrastanti....ma secondo me non devono.
> - come ci si comporta con le note di credito arrivate nel 2008 e riferite a fatture del 2007?
> Grazie anticipatamente a chi vorrà aiutarmi!

  Risposta nr.1) Anche se sul forum ci sono state risposte contrastanti in merito, secondo me dalla lettura dell circolare nr.53, si evince che i due regimi agevolati (marginali e forfettini) solo per il 2006 e il 2007 non devono presentare l'elenco clienti e fornitori. A regime anche i forfettini dovranno presentarlo.
Risposta nr.2) le note di credito datate 2007 e arrivate nel 2008 vanno inserite nell'elenco del 2007 da presentare entro il 29/04/08. Solo per quest'anno sarà possibile la facoltà di non specificare gli importi delle note di variazione a parte.
Saluti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

C'è questo.   

> Risposta nr.1) Anche se sul forum ci sono state risposte contrastanti in merito, secondo me dalla lettura dell circolare nr.53, si evince che i due regimi agevolati (marginali e forfettini) solo per il 2006 e il 2007 non devono presentare l'elenco clienti e fornitori. A regime anche i forfettini dovranno presentarlo.
> Risposta nr.2) le note di credito datate 2007 e arrivate nel 2008 vanno inserite nell'elenco del 2007 da presentare entro il 29/04/08. Solo per quest'anno sarà possibile la facoltà di non specificare gli importi delle note di variazione a parte.
> Saluti.

----------


## lauramanci

non sono ancora abilitata all'area riservata...comunque grazie per la risposta! :Smile: 
Rileggendo il mio quesito ho rilevato un'imprecisione: le note di credito emesse nel 2008 relative a fatture di acquisto del 2007 vanno considerate?
Grazie ancora e scusate....sapete......la fretta!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LANNA

> non sono ancora abilitata all'area riservata...comunque grazie per la risposta!
> Rileggendo il mio quesito ho rilevato un'imprecisione: le note di credito emesse nel 2008 relative a fatture di acquisto del 2007 vanno considerate?
> Grazie ancora e scusate....sapete......la fretta!

  Si, le note di credito emesse nel 2008 relative a fatture di acquisto del 2007 vanno considerate nell'elenco anno 2007.

----------


## nic

> Si, le note di credito emesse nel 2008 relative a fatture di acquisto del 2007 vanno considerate nell'elenco anno 2007.

  Io ho capito che, per le note di variazione ai fini dell'elenco, va presa in considerazione la *data di emissione*, quindi si inseriscono quelle con data 2007. Le note di variazione emesse nel 2008 dovranno essere inserite nella prossima dichiarazione da inviare il 29/04/09. Dal prossimo anno ci sar&#224; l'obbligo di specificare separatamente le note di variazione relative ad anni precedenti in apposito rigo. Per il 2007 quest'obbligo non &#232; previsto.
Non mi torna, come mi sembra di capire dalla risposta, che si inseriscano nell'elenco del 2007 le note di credito rilevate al 31/12/07 come note di credito da ricevere, in quanto di competenza 2007, ma datate 2008. 
Saluti :Confused:  :Smile:  :Confused:

----------


## LANNA

> Io ho capito che, per le note di variazione ai fini dell'elenco, va presa in considerazione la *data di emissione*, quindi si inseriscono quelle con data 2007. Le note di variazione emesse nel 2008 dovranno essere inserite nella prossima dichiarazione da inviare il 29/04/09. Dal prossimo anno ci sar&#224; l'obbligo di specificare separatamente le note di variazione relative ad anni precedenti in apposito rigo. Per il 2007 quest'obbligo non &#232; previsto.
> Non mi torna, come mi sembra di capire dalla risposta, che si inseriscano nell'elenco del 2007 le note di credito rilevate al 31/12/07 come note di credito da ricevere, in quanto di competenza 2007, ma datate 2008. 
> Saluti

  Chiedo scusa, le note credito riferite all'anno precedente, riguarderanno l'elenco anno 2008, a regime, quindi quelle ricevute nel 2009 per il 2008. Rettifico quanto detto prima.  :Wink:  era un dato facoltativo.

----------


## marco.M

Le fatture passive registrate con iva indetraibile vanno indicate nell'elenco fornitori? Secondo Renato Portale (art. de "Il Sole 24 Ore" di oggi) non vanno inserite; però non mi sembra che la circolare nr. 53 faccia riferimento alla suddetta fattispecie. 
Un saluto

----------


## missturtle

> Risposta nr.1) Anche se sul forum ci sono state risposte contrastanti in merito, secondo me dalla lettura dell circolare nr.53, si evince che i due regimi agevolati (marginali e forfettini) solo per il 2006 e il 2007 non devono presentare l'elenco clienti e fornitori. A regime anche i forfettini dovranno presentarlo.
> Risposta nr.2) le note di credito datate 2007 e arrivate nel 2008 vanno inserite nell'elenco del 2007 da presentare entro il 29/04/08. Solo per quest'anno sarà possibile la facoltà di non specificare gli importi delle note di variazione a parte.
> Saluti.

  Scusa ma la circolare 53 cita solo i contribenti minimi in franchigia e non anche i forfettini  :Confused:  che fare  :Confused:

----------


## lauramanci

Ho un'associazione che non ha alcuna fattura di vendita (in quanto ricavi provenienti solo da quote di associati), ma ha molte fatture di acquisto (la cui iva è considerata completamente indetraibile) relative alle spese di cancelleria, si stampa dei giornalini per i soci, del ristorante e dell'arbergo pagato per l'organizzazione dell'assemblea......
Devo inviare l'elenco?
Da quello che ho letto tempo fa, mi sembrava di aver capito che l'elenco dovesse essere inviato solo relativamente a clienti o fornitori con cui si avevano avuto rapporti per fini diversi dall'attività tipica dell'associazione....ma non sono sicura....qualcuno può confermarmi la cosa? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
Grazie mille

----------


## vincenzo0

L'associazione, che Lei intende, quale ente non commerciale, per l'attività istitutizionale (cioé non commerciale) non deve presentare elenco clienti e fornitori.
Presumo che non avrà neppure la partita Iva ma solo il codice fiscale dell'ente, dato che non ha avuto fatture di vendite commerciali ma solo introiti dai soci (istituzionali).
Comunque anche in presenza di eventuale partita iva aperta, se l'ente non ha esercitato attività commerciali non deve presentare i suddetti elenchi.     

> Ho un'associazione che non ha alcuna fattura di vendita (in quanto ricavi provenienti solo da quote di associati), ma ha molte fatture di acquisto (la cui iva è considerata completamente indetraibile) relative alle spese di cancelleria, si stampa dei giornalini per i soci, del ristorante e dell'arbergo pagato per l'organizzazione dell'assemblea......
> Devo inviare l'elenco?
> Da quello che ho letto tempo fa, mi sembrava di aver capito che l'elenco dovesse essere inviato solo relativamente a clienti o fornitori con cui si avevano avuto rapporti per fini diversi dall'attività tipica dell'associazione....ma non sono sicura....qualcuno può confermarmi la cosa?
> Grazie mille

----------


## marco.M

Come vi comportate per le fattura passive registrate con iva indetraibile? Ho letto male l'articolo de "Il sole 24 Ore" di ieri?
Un saluto

----------


## Speedy

> Come vi comportate per le fattura passive registrate con iva indetraibile? Ho letto male l'articolo de "Il sole 24 Ore" di ieri?
> Un saluto

  Per le fatture passive con iva totalmente indetraibile non vi è obbligo di registrazione nella contabilità iva.
Se quindi tali fatture non vengono registrate, non vi è nemmeno l'obbligo di inserimento negli elenchi dell'anno 2007.
Se invece le fatture vengono registrate, vanno anche inserite negli elenchi. 
Ciao

----------


## marco.M

Grazie per la risposta......le fatture passive con iva indetraibile, generalemnte, le registro ai fini iva, pertanto le inserisco negli elenchi fornitori.
Un saluto

----------


## gg71_it

> Per le fatture passive con iva totalmente indetraibile non vi è obbligo di registrazione nella contabilità iva.
> Se quindi tali fatture non vengono registrate, non vi è nemmeno l'obbligo di inserimento negli elenchi dell'anno 2007.
> Se invece le fatture vengono registrate, vanno anche inserite negli elenchi. 
> Ciao

  salve
sono un po' arrugginito in materia di elenchi e non ho ben presente la norma e le circolari ma il ragionamento non mi convince... dal prossimo anno dovranno essere inseriti in elenco pure le fatture al di sotto di  154,94 per le quali non è previsto l'obbligo di singola registrazione... quello che voglio dire è che secondo me non è detto che non registrata = non in elenco ... forse non è proprio la stessa cosa ma non sono così sicuro che tu abbia ragione (tra l'altro così diventa più difficile poter incrociare i dati) 
In caso di iva indetraibile al 100% io preferisco farmi rilasciare una ricevuta fiscale intestata e registrarla come spesa documentata solo in contabilità generale  :Smile:  
p.s.
ho letto solo adesso
il paragrafo 2.1 (ultimo capoverso) della circolare 53/E del 03/10/2007 dice chiaramente che "... l'obbligo di compilazione e trasmissione degli elenchi è correlato a quello di emissione o ricezione delle fatture e NON a quello di registrazione"

----------


## sandra133

Vi prego di perdonarmi se la domanda è già stata posta, ma ho letto un bel po' di utilissime pagine senza trovarla; io volevo chiedere: se un professionista nel corso del 2007 non ha emesso né ricevuto fatture, deve comunque inviare un elenco vuoto, oppure può non inviarlo?
Grazie!

----------


## swami

> Vi prego di perdonarmi se la domanda è già stata posta, ma ho letto un bel po' di utilissime pagine senza trovarla; io volevo chiedere: se un professionista nel corso del 2007 non ha emesso né ricevuto fatture, deve comunque inviare un elenco vuoto, oppure può non inviarlo?
> Grazie!

  
nn so se è una risposta .. ma se si il programma del ministero l'elenco vuoto nn viene elaborato  :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

Nel caso di una fattura d'acquisto in cui sia presente anche un importo per omaggio con rivalsa iva, quale imponibile cosiderereste per l'invio dell'elenco fornitori, quello prima dell'omaggio o quello dopo? 
Esempio numerico: 
Imponibile    49,67 
Iva 20%      9,93
Omaggio    - 6,67 
Prima Soluzione: nell'elenco indico come imponibile 49,67  e iva 9,93 e non considero l'omaggio 
Seconda soluzione: nell'elenco indico come imponibile 43,00  e iva 9,93  
E poi, contabilmente, l'omaggio con rivalsa inps lo considerate con segno positivo tra i ricavi o con segno negativo tra i costi?

----------


## doccarlo

> Ma chi ha chiuso la p.iva nel 2007 è tenuto alla comunicazione dell'elenco clienti fornitori??? e chi ha chiuso a Marzo 2008???

  Non ho trovato risposte a questo quesito cui sarei anch'io interessato. 
Grazie 
Piercarlo

----------


## nervus

Scusate ho un dubbio:
Fattura di acquisto. 
Imponibile 1231,40
Iva 10% 123,14
Art.26   -2,56 
Per l'allegato clienti fornitori come devo comportarmi?
Dove inserisco l'art.26?

----------


## Contabile

> Ma chi ha chiuso la p.iva nel 2007 è tenuto alla comunicazione dell'elenco clienti fornitori??? e chi ha chiuso a Marzo 2008???

  Presenta l'elenco CLI/FOR entro il 29 aprile 2008 per l'anno 2007 chi ha chiuso la partita IVA entro il 31 dicembre 2007 così come dovrà presentare l'elenco CLI/FOR entro il 29 aprile 2009 chi chiuderà la partita IVA entro il 31 dicembre 2008. 
Non vi sono esoneri in tal senso.

----------


## gg71_it

> salve
> sono un po' arrugginito in materia di elenchi e non ho ben presente la norma e le circolari ma il ragionamento non mi convince... dal prossimo anno dovranno essere inseriti in elenco pure le fatture al di sotto di  154,94 per le quali non è previsto l'obbligo di singola registrazione... quello che voglio dire è che secondo me non è detto che non registrata = non in elenco ... forse non è proprio la stessa cosa ma non sono così sicuro che tu abbia ragione (tra l'altro così diventa più difficile poter incrociare i dati) 
> In caso di iva indetraibile al 100% io preferisco farmi rilasciare una ricevuta fiscale intestata e registrarla come spesa documentata solo in contabilità generale  
> p.s.
> ho letto solo adesso
> il paragrafo 2.1 (ultimo capoverso) della circolare 53/E del 03/10/2007 dice chiaramente che "... l'obbligo di compilazione e trasmissione degli elenchi è correlato a quello di emissione o ricezione delle fatture e NON a quello di registrazione"

  nessun commento? quale è la vostra opinione?

----------


## seta

> Nel caso di una fattura d'acquisto in cui sia presente anche un importo per omaggio con rivalsa iva, quale imponibile cosiderereste per l'invio dell'elenco fornitori, quello prima dell'omaggio o quello dopo? 
> Esempio numerico: 
> Imponibile    49,67 
> Iva 20%      9,93
> Omaggio    - 6,67 
> Prima Soluzione: nell'elenco indico come imponibile 49,67  e iva 9,93 e non considero l'omaggio 
> Seconda soluzione: nell'elenco indico come imponibile 43,00  e iva 9,93  
> E poi, contabilmente, l'omaggio con rivalsa inps lo considerate con segno positivo tra i ricavi o con segno negativo tra i costi?

  Io opterei per la 1a soluzione.
In fin dei conti a livello IVA la fattura viene registrata con il totale imponibile di 49,67, e la stessa cosa farà il fornitore emittente la fattura. 
Per quanto riguarda la registrazione contabile con rivalsa IVA, secondo me va tenuto distinto l'omaggio e quindi caricato tra i ricavi (nel mio PdC esistono delle voci di conto apposite).
In particolare, se il bene omaggiato rientra tra "i beni destinati alla vendita ovvero alla prestazione di servizi" ritengo sia corretto che venga considerato in aumento del costo di acquisto, anche in funzione del dato da esporre per gli studi di settore.
(scusa l'esposizione contorta, ma oggi va così..... :Embarrassment: ) 
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Io opterei per la 1a soluzione.
> In fin dei conti a livello IVA la fattura viene registrata con il totale imponibile di 49,67, e la stessa cosa farà il fornitore emittente la fattura. 
> Per quanto riguarda la registrazione contabile con rivalsa IVA, secondo me va tenuto distinto l'omaggio e quindi caricato tra i ricavi (nel mio PdC esistono delle voci di conto apposite).
> In particolare, se il bene omaggiato rientra tra "i beni destinati alla vendita ovvero alla prestazione di servizi" ritengo sia corretto che venga considerato in aumento del costo di acquisto, anche in funzione del dato da esporre per gli studi di settore.
> (scusa l'esposizione contorta, ma oggi va così.....) 
> Ciao

  Grazie seta....è proprio quello che ho fatto io!  :Smile:  
E' sempre utile confrontarsi!  :Wink:

----------


## seta

> E' sempre utile confrontarsi!

  Concordo  :Smile:  
E' questa la "forza" del forum :Wink:

----------


## Clemy

Ho questo dubbio:
Un medico convenzionato che ha tra i suoi "clienti" la sola Asl dalla quale riceve i cedolini/notule periodici, deve compilare anche l'elenco clienti ed inserirvi i dati  dell'azienda sanitaria locale?
Io sarei dell'opinione di escluderlo, nel senso che il medico non emette fattura nei confronti dell'ASL e la notula appare come una distinta contenente una liquidazione dei compensi mensili alla stregua di una busta paga (spero di non aver detto fandonie). 
Un saluto a tutti i forumisti.

----------


## annade

> Nel caso di una fattura d'acquisto in cui sia presente anche un importo per omaggio con rivalsa iva, quale imponibile cosiderereste per l'invio dell'elenco fornitori, quello prima dell'omaggio o quello dopo? 
> Esempio numerico: 
> Imponibile    49,67 
> Iva 20%      9,93
> Omaggio    - 6,67 
> Prima Soluzione: nell'elenco indico come imponibile 49,67  e iva 9,93 e non considero l'omaggio 
> Seconda soluzione: nell'elenco indico come imponibile 43,00  e iva 9,93  
> E poi, contabilmente, l'omaggio con rivalsa inps lo considerate con segno positivo tra i ricavi o con segno negativo tra i costi?

  Mi è capitato proprio oggi un caso simile... per me è giusta la prima soluzione proposta.... ma come al solito arrivo... in ritardo....  :Frown: già ti hanno risposto... e concordo quindi anche con Seta :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Ho questo dubbio:
> Un medico convenzionato che ha tra i suoi "clienti" la sola Asl dalla quale riceve i cedolini/notule periodici, deve compilare anche l'elenco clienti ed inserirvi i dati  dell'azienda sanitaria locale?
> Io sarei dell'opinione di escluderlo, nel senso che il medico non emette fattura nei confronti dell'ASL e la notula appare come una distinta contenente una liquidazione dei compensi mensili alla stregua di una busta paga (spero di non aver detto fandonie). 
> Un saluto a tutti i forumisti.

  Mi trovi d'accordo. Anche perché per l'unico pediatra convenzionato che assisto mi sono regolato senza invio elenco clienti.

----------


## Clemy

> Mi trovi d'accordo. Anche perché per l'unico pediatra convenzionato che assisto mi sono regolato senza invio elenco clienti.

  Mi conforta sapere che la pensi come me perchè di soggetti interessati ne ho quattro. Ti ringrazio e ti auguro buon lavoro. :Smile:

----------


## SIX

Salve, sò che questo argomento è stato trattato abbondantemente, ma leggendo tutte le risposte non ho chiarito comunque il mio dubbio.
Premesso che le fatture datate 2007 registrate nel 2008 vanno inserite nell'elenco, il mio dubbio è questo:
Per quanto riguarda le registrazioni delle fatture del 1°trimestre 2008 con scadenza 16.05.2008, sono obbligata a registrare tutti i trimestrali prima di elaborare gli elenchi per inserire le eventuali fatture del 2007?E tutti quei clienti che ancora non hanno consegnato le fatture da registrare?
Le inserisco solo per quelli che ho registrato e per gli altri no?
Spero di essere stata chiara. Qualcuno può aiutarmi???Un grazie anticipato a chiunque risponda!! :Wink:

----------


## doccarlo

Scusa , ma da una vecchia risposta su questo forum del Sole24ore sembrerebbe il contrario, come medico convenzionato  ti posso confermare che i cedolini asl sono considerati come (auto?)fatture. 
Ciao 
Piercarlo 
da Sole 24 ore -  risposta  3778 
D  -  I prospetti di pagamento che inviano le aziende Usi ai medici convenzionati sono da 
considerare fatture emesse e da inserire negli elenchi clienti? 
R - I prospetti di pagamento rilasciati dalle Asl ai medici  convenzionati sono da indicare 
nell’elenco clienti. Infatti, i fogli di liquidazione delle competenze mensili rilasciati dalle Asl ai 
medici di base sono equiparati alle fatture (risoluzione del 6agosto 1975, protocollo 502116).

----------


## annti

io nn le ho considerate nell'elenco clienti anche perchè nel cedolino non è indicata la partita iva e mi sorge il dubbio sul fatto che ne sono in possesso...cosa fare? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
un altro quesito: una guida turistica  effettua attività esenti iva presso società europee, ora da un lato, non va inserito nulla  negli elenchi perchè prestazioni di servizi intracomunitari, dall'altro però si tiene conto che è un'attività esente andrebbe inserita... che ne pensate? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## cucci cucci

Buongiorno,
Ho trovato in giro un pò di notizie contrastanti, quindi ho dei quesiti: 
- vanno inseriti negli elenchi i codici fiscali? 
- i soggetti privi di partita iva, quindi solo con CF vanno inseriti? 
- Per i soggetti che effettuano solo prestazioni esenti (es. Medici) vanno inviati gli elenchi? 
- I soggetti che hanno corrispettivi (fatt/ricev fiscale) inviano gli elenchi clienti? 
grazie in anticipo per i chiarimenti

----------


## Contabile

> Buongiorno,
> Ho trovato in giro un pò di notizie contrastanti, quindi ho dei quesiti: 
> - vanno inseriti negli elenchi i codici fiscali?

  Per i dati relativi al 2007 l'inserimento del codice fiscale è una facoltà non un obbligo   

> - i soggetti privi di partita iva, quindi solo con CF vanno inseriti?

  Non vanno inseriti i soggetti privi di partita IVA   

> - Per i soggetti che effettuano solo prestazioni esenti (es. Medici) vanno inviati gli elenchi?

  Vanno di sicuro inviati gli elenchi fornitori. In questa stessa discussione ci sono 3 4 post che ti possono indicare come la pensano alcuni addetti ai lavori.   

> - I soggetti che hanno corrispettivi (fatt/ricev fiscale) inviano gli elenchi clienti?

  Le fatture annotate sul registro dei corrispettivi non entrano nell'elenco clienti

----------


## annti

come mai nessuno mi risponde?

----------


## doccarlo

> io nn le ho considerate nell'elenco clienti anche perchè nel cedolino non è indicata la partita iva e mi sorge il dubbio sul fatto che ne sono in possesso...cosa fare?
> un altro quesito: una guida turistica  effettua attività esenti iva presso società europee, ora da un lato, non va inserito nulla  negli elenchi perchè prestazioni di servizi intracomunitari, dall'altro però si tiene conto che è un'attività esente andrebbe inserita... che ne pensate?

  Allora, negli ultimi cedolini a partire da Settembre 2007 sul retro del foglio c'&#232; anche la partita iva del medico, che deve averla per forza altrimenti non potrebbe fare fatture...,nell'intestazione c'&#232; ovviamente la p.iva/cod.Fisc della asl di appartenenza.
In effetti i medici convenzionati sono una categoria un p&#242; particolare, svolgono praticamente solo operazioni esenti e se non fanno fatture iva non presentano la dichiarazione annuale dell'iva, ma chiss&#224; perch&#232; invece devono presentare l'eleco cli-for.
Per loro l'iva &#232; un costo, ma non la si pu&#242; detrarre, insomma non sono dipendenti, sono liberi professionisti che fanno un lavoro parasubordinato, prestando la loro opera a prezzi "convenzionati" allo stato. 
Ciao 
Piercarlo

----------


## annti

allora come vi comportate con i cedolini asl?

----------


## pipelly

Io ho provato a contattare la ASL per chiedere se possono inserire la partita iva nel cedolino, cadevano dalle nuvole.......  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## annti

ma ragionando sullo scopo di questi elenchi (controllo incrociato fra cliente e e fornitore) e tenendo presente che le asl non dovrebbero comunicare nell'elenco fornitori i cedolini emessi, come farebbe l'amministrazione finanziaria ad accorgersene?

----------


## pipelly

Adesso dobbiamo fare un ragionamento articolato:
Per disposizioni di legge ( D.M. 31/10/1974,- risoluzione 501679 del 23/09/1975,- risol. 502116 del 06/081975, - art. 2 DPR 633/72, tutte recuperabili sul sito di documentazione tributaria dell'ADE), i fogli di liquidazione dell'ASL devono contenere tutti gli elementi previsti dal DPR 633/72 art. 21 sulle fatture, e alle fatture sono equiparate, infatti il professionista deve numerarli progressivamente e registrarli nel registro fatture emesse, inoltre la ASL deve emetterlo in triplice copia ed inviarne una al professionista ed una all'ufficio locale dell'imposta sul valore aggiunto ( ora ADE ).
In base a queste disposizioni appare evidente che il foglio di liquidazione deve essere inserito negli elenchi cli e for, tuttavia normalmente questi fogli non contengono tutti i dati previsti dall'art. 21 DPR 633/72, in quelli in mio possesso infatti non è indicata la partita IVA dell'asl nè quella del medico, ovviamente adesso non è piu' possibile integrarli essendo stati spediti dall'ASL anche all'ADE ( almeno cosi' dovrebbe essere), per cui non inserendo la partita iva dell'asl viene scartato dall'elenco. Ora l'indicazione della partita IVA del cliente non è obbligatoria in fattura, essendo obbligatoria solo l'indicazione della partita iva del prestatore del servizio ( il medico), per cui se c'è la p.Iva del medico si pu' inserire, ma se l aprtita iva del medico manca come nel mio caso c'è un errore di fatturazione.
Bisogna vedere come si comporta l?ASL.

----------


## annti

nemmeno su quelle in mio possesso è indicato la p.iva del medico...mah! credo di non inserirle nell'elenco

----------


## gg71_it

si tratta della sezione locale di un partito politico che (appunto) non &#232; titolare di partita iva ma solo di codice fiscale
se ho ben capito per il 2007 non lo devo inserire in elenco (la cm 53/07 a pag. 15/16 dice che "*3.1.1.2 Esoneri per gli anni 2006 e 2007*. ...nell'elenco clienti siano indicati  solo i soggetti passivi di imposta..."
sarebbe gradito Vs. conferma)
grazie 
gg71_it

----------


## annti

come avete risolto per i cedolini asl? li inserite negli elenchi? io sono giunta alla conclusione che forse è meglio metterli... :Confused:

----------


## seta

> si tratta della sezione locale di un partito politico che (appunto) non è titolare di partita iva ma solo di codice fiscale
> se ho ben capito per il 2007 non lo devo inserire in elenco (la cm 53/07 a pag. 15/16 dice che "*3.1.1.2 Esoneri per gli anni 2006 e 2007*. ...nell'elenco clienti siano indicati  solo i soggetti passivi di imposta..."
> sarebbe gradito Vs. conferma)
> grazie 
> gg71_it

  Confermo. 
ciao :Smile:

----------


## gg71_it

> come avete risolto per i cedolini asl? li inserite negli elenchi? io sono giunta alla conclusione che forse è meglio metterli...

  concordo
... tanto per dirti anche io avevo questo dubbio lo scorso hanno ( per questo anno) e ho deciso di far emettere una fattura ogni volta che il medico riceve il cedolino intestandola alla asl con relativa p.iva
così registro la fattura e mi ritrovo automaticamente i dati in elenco :-)

----------


## gg71_it

> Confermo. 
> ciao

  ok
grazie

----------


## doccarlo

Scusate, un dubbio. 
Gli importi dell'assicurazione auto di un professionista, portati in deduzione per il 2007 al 40&#37;, devono essere immessi nell'elenco fornitori o sono fuori dell'ambito iva ? 
Grazie 
piercarlo

----------


## rafele

un soggetto che aderisce al regime fiscale agevolato dell'art. 13 della legge 388/2000 (nuove iniziative produttive) è esonerato dalla presentazione dell'elenco clienti e fornitori, oppure deve presentarlo?

----------


## Gia

vorrei un chiarimento.
Secondo voi uno come puo verificare se il programma mette gli importi corretti?? Se tra fatture dell'anno di competenza dell'anno precedente, e fatture dell'anno successivo di competenza anno 2007 fare i calcoli a mano, quando si tratta di parecchie fatture è un lavoro impensabile. . .

----------


## Patty76

> vorrei un chiarimento.
> Secondo voi uno come puo verificare se il programma mette gli importi corretti?? Se tra fatture dell'anno di competenza dell'anno precedente, e fatture dell'anno successivo di competenza anno 2007 fare i calcoli a mano, quando si tratta di parecchie fatture è un lavoro impensabile. . .

  Potresti prendere una ditta piccolina e fare i riscontri manuali...se i conti li fa bene per una....perchè non per le altre?

----------


## sparviero

:Confused: Vorrei sapere dove posso reperire la modulistica relativa agli elenchi clienti e fornitori e relative istruzioni dato che non sono riuscito a trovarla sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate. Grazie.

----------


## Gia

> Potresti prendere una ditta piccolina e fare i riscontri manuali...se i conti li fa bene per una....perchè non per le altre?

  si infatti farò cosi. . . 
pero il problema piu grande è verificare se le esenzioni iva messe sono corrette. . . tipo gli F00 della Telecom ecc. . . 
secondo voi lo toglieranno l'anno prox??? 
Saluti

----------


## rafmaiden

salve sono nuovo in questo forum e parto subito co una domanada relativamente al simpaticissimo elenco clientie fornitori: 
soggetto esente e relativa indetraibilità sugli acquisti deve compilare solo l'elenco fornitori e se sì, indiperndentemente dall'indetraibilità dell'imposta sugli acquisti compilerà le due caselle operazioni imponibili e imposta afferente ? 
grazie

----------


## cucci cucci

un fornitore che ha emesso una fattura e successivamente (stesso periodo d'imposta) l'annulla con nota credito di pari importo va inserito visto che il saldo è ZERO?
grazie

----------


## LANNA

> un fornitore che ha emesso una fattura e successivamente (stesso periodo d'imposta) l'annulla con nota credito di pari importo va inserito visto che il saldo è ZERO?
> grazie

  No, non va inserita, mi è capitato e il mio software non le ha comprese, ma al di la' di come agisce il programma, non vanno incluse. :Smile:

----------


## LANNA

> salve sono nuovo in questo forum e parto subito co una domanada relativamente al simpaticissimo elenco clientie fornitori: 
> soggetto esente e relativa indetraibilità sugli acquisti deve compilare solo l'elenco fornitori e se sì, indiperndentemente dall'indetraibilità dell'imposta sugli acquisti compilerà le due caselle operazioni imponibili e imposta afferente ? 
> grazie

  Si, presenterà l'elenco fornitori compilando le caselle operazioni imponibili e imposta afferente, se i clienti hanno p. iva dovrà presentare anche l'elenco clienti compilando la casella "importo relativo alle operazioni esenti", se invece i clienti sono privati non presenterà il relativo simpaticissimo elenco. :Smile:

----------


## rafmaiden

Grazie Mille !

----------


## francy

Salve, secondo voi se una ditta individuale ha chiuso al 30/11/2007 e successivamente mi ha portato fatture datate dicembre2007, vanno negli elenchi cl/for.?
Inoltre ci sono delle fatture enel e telecom intestate alla vecchia ditta individuale X,  ma che in realtà dovevano essere intestate alla srl Alfa , e  il cliente mi ha detto che le vuole registrate alla s.r.l,di cui è stato  titolare della ditta individuale, e ora amministartore della S.R.L. Alfa, posso farlo?

----------


## francy

uffi, non sò come fare!!!!!Ciaooo!!! :Confused:

----------


## Patty76

> Salve, secondo voi se una ditta individuale ha chiuso al 30/11/2007 e successivamente mi ha portato fatture datate dicembre2007, vanno negli elenchi cl/for.?
> Inoltre ci sono delle fatture enel e telecom intestate alla vecchia ditta individuale X,  ma che in realtà dovevano essere intestate alla srl Alfa , e  il cliente mi ha detto che le vuole registrate alla s.r.l,di cui è stato  titolare della ditta individuale, e ora amministartore della S.R.L. Alfa, posso farlo?

  
Allora, se la ditta individuale ha chiuso in data 30/11/2007 non può assolutamente avere fatture con data dicembre 2007, di conseguenza non le devi nè registrare, nè inserire nell'elenco. 
Idem per le fatture intestate alla ditta individuale: non possono essere assolutamente registrate nella contabilità della s.r.l. anche se l'amministratore è la stessa persona della ditta individuale intestataria delle fatture. 
ciao

----------


## gg71_it

se avete tra le fatture di acquisto delle fatture in cui il fornitore ha indicato solo il vostro codice fiscale (e non la partita iva) cosa fate? le inserite in elenco fornitori o no?
grazie
gg71_it 
p.s.
ho una mia opinione ma mi farebbe piacere conoscere anche la vostra

----------


## Niccolò

> se avete tra le fatture di acquisto delle fatture in cui il fornitore ha indicato solo il vostro codice fiscale (e non la partita iva) cosa fate? le inserite in elenco fornitori o no?
> grazie
> gg71_it 
> p.s.
> ho una mia opinione ma mi farebbe piacere conoscere anche la vostra

  Non le inserisco. Potrebbe nel frattempo aver chiuso la partita iva e emesso una ricevuta come privato.

----------


## Niccolò

Dubbio: un privato va per cassa, ma l'elenco va comunque per competenza. Giusto?  :Confused:

----------


## gg71_it

> Non le inserisco. Potrebbe nel frattempo aver chiuso la partita iva e emesso una ricevuta come privato.

  forse non mi sono spiegato bene
ci riprovo
io sono un imprenditore individuale (titolare di p.iva) e per qualche motivo che non sto ad analizzare un mio fornitore (telecom per es.) mi fa una fattura senza indicare la mia p.iva ma solo il mio codice fiscale (forse a suo tempo non gli ho comunicato la p.iva)
adesso che devo fare gli elenchi inserisco o non inserisco il quel fornitore in elenco (considerando anche che lui probabilmente nel suo elenco clienti non mi inserirà dato che forse crede che sono un privato)?

----------


## gg71_it

> Dubbio: un privato va per cassa, ma l'elenco va comunque per competenza. Giusto?

   :Confused:  i privati non fanno gli elenchi  :Confused:

----------


## Niccolò

> i privati non fanno gli elenchi

  Stasera sono proprio fuso  :Stick Out Tongue:  Volevo dire un professionista, non un privato  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gg71_it

> Stasera sono proprio fuso  Volevo dire un professionista, non un privato

  ok
i professionisti vanno per cassa come determinazione del reddito
mentre negli elenchi devi indicare tutte le fatture e note di credito datate 2007

----------


## Niccolò

> forse non mi sono spiegato bene
> ci riprovo
> io sono un imprenditore individuale (titolare di p.iva) e per qualche motivo che non sto ad analizzare un mio fornitore (telecom per es.) mi fa una fattura senza indicare la mia p.iva ma solo il mio codice fiscale (forse a suo tempo non gli ho comunicato la p.iva)
> adesso che devo fare gli elenchi inserisco o non inserisco il quel fornitore in elenco (considerando anche che lui probabilmente nel suo elenco clienti non mi inserirà dato che forse crede che sono un privato)?

  No, ti sei spiegato benissimo, sono io che ho letto con superficialità  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Secondo me più che l'elenco va visto se quel costo te lo deduci o no. Io le fatture ricevute senza partita iva non le dedurrei, quindi non le inserirei in elenco. E' un parere personale, se qualcuno mi dice che è corretto registrarle non me la sento di dire che sbaglia. Io però non le registrerei.

----------


## Niccolò

> ok
> i professionisti vanno per cassa come determinazione del reddito
> mentre negli elenchi devi indicare tutte le fatture e note di credito datate 2007

  Grazie, mi sembrava ma ero un pò confuso  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gg71_it

> No, ti sei spiegato benissimo, sono io che ho letto con superficialità  
> Secondo me più che l'elenco va visto se quel costo te lo deduci o no. Io le fatture ricevute senza partita iva non le dedurrei, quindi non le inserirei in elenco. E' un parere personale, se qualcuno mi dice che è corretto registrarle non me la sento di dire che sbaglia. Io però non le registrerei.

  quelle fatture (nel caso di specie) costituiscono costi inerenti l'attività e quindi in sede di determinazione del reddito è giusto tenerne conto registrandole e portandole in diminuzione del reddito imponibile ... quello che mi domando è se inserendole in elenco rischio di dover giusticare lo scostamento tra il mio elenco (fornitori) e quello del fornitore (che probabilmente non mi inserisce nel suo elenco clienti credendomi un privato)

----------


## Niccolò

> quelle fatture (nel caso di specie) costituiscono costi inerenti l'attività e quindi in sede di determinazione del reddito è giusto tenerne conto registrandole e portandole in diminuzione del reddito imponibile ... quello che mi domando è se inserendole in elenco rischio di dover giusticare lo scostamento tra il mio elenco (fornitori) e quello del fornitore (che probabilmente non mi inserisce nel suo elenco clienti credendomi un privato)

  Ricordo che ne avevamo parlato in un'altra discussione. Il dubbio era se è possibile dedurre fatture prive di partita iva. Se lo è, le devi inserire in elenco che ovviamente sarà discordante rispetto a quello del fornitore. Te però sei tenuto ad inserirlo, almeno per non discordare con la tua stessa contabilità  :Wink:

----------


## pipelly

L'articolo 21 del DPR 633/72, nell'elencare il contenuto obbligatorio della fattura non richiede che sul documento venga evidenziato il codice fiscale o la partita iva dell'acquirente. La sola partita iva va indicata se l'operazione soggiace al meccanismo dell'inversione contabile.
Sole 24 ore del 21/04/2008 pag. 34
Ciao.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## pipelly

> concordo
> ... tanto per dirti anche io avevo questo dubbio lo scorso hanno ( per questo anno) e ho deciso di far emettere una fattura ogni volta che il medico riceve il cedolino intestandola alla asl con relativa p.iva
> così registro la fattura e mi ritrovo automaticamente i dati in elenco :-)

  Per curiosità, ma la copia della fattura emessa non saresti obbligato a consegnarla all'ASL???

----------


## ConsulTM

Mi intrometto. Sto predisponendo l'elenco clienti/fornitori di un medico esente art. 10, e mi domandavo: ok per l'elenco fornitori, ma nell'elenco clienti dovrò inserire anche la USL per la quale lavora (medico condotto)? Me lo chiedo perchè verso questo cliente non vengono emesse fatture, ma si contabilizza solo il documento mensile riepilogativo delle competenze spettanti.  :Confused:

----------


## Finisher

Operazioni non soggette art. 7 dpr 633/72 non vanno in elenchi clienti fornitori.
Per scrupolo mi confermate?

----------


## cucci cucci

le fatture emesse (e ricevute) applicando il regime del margine vanno inerite negli elenchi? se si, in che modo?
grazie

----------


## serman

Scusate,qualcuno sà dove si trova il maledetto tasto "C" 
per attivare una nuova comunicazioe (nuovo cliente) nel sw clienti fornitori dell'AdE ?
Grazie

----------


## LIZ

Se selezioni la voce "Clienti " vedrai apparire 2 icone in alto  a sinistra ( sotto File-impostazioni aiuto )... :Wink:

----------


## serman

Ti ringrazio. :Smile:

----------


## Mayo

Ma esiste la possibilità di rettificare un elenco clienti e fornitori successivamente al 29 aprile 2008? Quali sono i riferimenti normativi? Forse è una domanda banale, ma non ho trovato nulla al riguardo...

----------


## serman

> Ma esiste la possibilità di rettificare un elenco clienti e fornitori successivamente al 29 aprile 2008? Quali sono i riferimenti normativi? Forse è una domanda banale, ma non ho trovato nulla al riguardo...

  Vedi la circ. dell'AdE n° 53.

----------


## Mayo

Grazie, in effetti la risposta era lì, e pensare che l'avrò letta un milione di volte!

----------


## Niccolò

> Vedi la circ. dell'AdE n° 53.

  Entro 30 giorni è possibile rettificare un elenco spedito e elaborato.
Entro 5 giorni deve essere corretto e reinviato un elenco scartato.

----------

